# Sticky  Aviation Incidents & Emergencies Discussion



## KB

* Indonesian plane with 16 people missing

* JAKARTA: An Indonesian passenger plane carrying 16 people disappeared over eastern Indonesia on Sunday.










The Twin Otter plane was on a commercial flight over the remote Papua region when it lost contact with ground officials, said Capt. Nikmatullah, the director of operations of airline Merpati Nusantara.

No trace had been found of the plane more than four hours after it took off, said Nikmatullah, who goes by a single name. The aircraft was carrying enough fuel to keep it in the air for 3 hours, he told a TV channel.

The plane was on a 50-minute journey from Sentani, a major airport in Papua, to the town of Oksibil, he said.

Much of Papua is covered with impenetrable jungles and mountains.

In the past, crashed planes have never been found.

Indonesia, a nation of more than 18,000 islands, has seen several major air crashes in recent years that have killed more than 220.

In 2007, the European Union banned all Indonesian carriers from landing in the bloc. It recently lifted the ban on four of them, including Garuda, the country's flag carrier, saying standards had improved.










http://geo.tv/8-2-2009/46953.htm


** Maybe a local mod should sticky this thread for all plane crash news**


----------



## PlayasCity

*From CNN*

_And the title, a little unsuitable for the following new..._

*At least 26 hurt as airliner hits turbulence*

*Story Highlights*
*Airliner hits turbulence, is forced to divert to Miami, Florida
*At least 26 people hurt, four of them seriously
*Jet had been en route from Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, to Houston, Texas 


updated 4 hours, 34 minutes ago

Next Article in U.S. »

Read VIDEO

*(CNN)* -- Severe turbulence shook a Continental Airlines flight Monday, injuring dozens of passengers and forcing the aircraft to divert to Miami, Florida, according to the airline and a fire official.









Oxygen masks hang from a damaged part of the plane Monday, in a photo by passenger Camila Machado. 

There were 168 passengers and 11 crew members on Flight 128, which was heading from Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, to Houston, Texas, according to a statement from Continental Airlines.

"I've never seen turbulence like that, so I really thought we wouldn't make it," passenger Giovani Loss told CNN affiliate WSVN-TV. Loss, who is originally from Brazil, said he is a lawyer in the United States and frequently travels between the two countries.

He said passengers were afraid the turbulence may have been the result of mechanical problems with the plane. 

"People [were] screaming, then there was a huge silence for like 30 minutes," Loss said.

Ambulances and other vehicles were lined up on the runway to treat and transport the injured passengers when the plane landed at Miami International Airport at 5:35 a.m. Watch passengers describe what happened »

"People that weren't seat belted in flew up and hit the ceilings," passenger John Norwood told WSVN. "So their faces, their heads hit the plastics and broke all the plastics up top."

Continental said seven passengers were transported to nearby hospitals, and approximately 28 other passengers were treated at the scene. Lt. Elkin Sierra of the Miami-Dade Fire Department said 26 passengers were injured, including four seriously.

The Boeing 767-200 hit turbulence about 50 miles north of the Dominican Republic at about 38,000 feet, according to an official with the Federal Aviation Administration. It landed in Miami an hour later with its seat belt signs illuminated, the airline said.

Many of the passengers said they did not hear any warning before the turbulence hit.

Injuries received included bumps, bruises, neck pain and back pain, Sierra said.

Passengers said they saw several people bleeding from their heads, including one woman who sustained a serious gash to her head.

The flight is scheduled to depart Miami for Houston later in the morning, according to Continental's Web site. It had been scheduled to arrive in Houston at 6 a.m. local time. E-mail to a friend 

Share this on: Mixx Facebook

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/US/08/03/plane.turbulence/index.html


----------



## nazrey

*Thai plane crashes on Koh Samui, 1 dead*
Tue Aug 4, 5:49 am ET
Source: http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090804/wl_nm/us_thailand_crash










A Bangkok Airways ATR-72 twin turboprop passenger plane (in background)
is seen after sliding off a runway into a disused control tower on the Thai tourist island of Koh Samui August 4, 2009. REUTERS/Stringer

BANGKOK, Aug 4 — A pilot died and at least seven passengers were injured when a commercial plane slid off a runway into a disused control tower on the Thai tourist island of Koh Samui today, police and aviation officials said.

The Bangkok Airways plane flying from the southern Thai resort of Krabi left the runway while landing in heavy rain.

“The pilot was killed when the plane hit the unmanned control tower,” Kanika Kaemawuttanont, director-general of the Department of Aviation, told Reuters.

No Malaysians were on the ill-fated flight, Bernama reported. 

An airline official confirmed that most of the passengers were Europeans, including those from Italy, France, Israel, Germany, Britain, Spain and Swizerland.

Bangkok Airways president Captain Puttipong Prasarttong-Osoth told a news conference that the pilot of flight PG266, Chartchai Pansuwan, was killed while nine passengers were injured, seven seriously.

Earlier, Dr Natthawut Prasersiripong, chief of the Surat Thani provincial health office, told the Thai media that 41 passengers were injured, including eight foreigners and all were being treated in five hospitals in the province.

The plane from the southern resort town of Krabi was carrying 68 passengers and four crew members when it skidded off the runway during heavy rain and crashed into an old control tower.

Puttipong said Chartchai was an experienced pilot, having worked for the airline for the past 19 years, and was familiar with the twin-engine propeller- driven ATR 72-500.

He said that the airport, about 700km south of Bangkok and developed and managed by the airline itself, had been closed until further investigation was carried out by the Thai aviation authorities.

The airline official earlier said the crash could be due to crosswinds.

Besides Bangkok Airways and Thai Airways International, other airlines flying to the country's third largest island includes Malaysia's Berjaya Air and Firefly.

According to records, a Bangkok Airways de Havilland Canada DHC-8-103 crashed while attempting to land in heavy rain and high winds at the Koh Samui Airport on Nov 21, 1990, killing 38 people on board.

In September, 2007, more than 90 people died when a One-Two-Go airline skidded off the runway at the Phuket International Airport due to crosswinds.
Koh Samui, 700km south of Bangkok, is Thailand’s third-biggest island and one of the country’s most popular holiday destinations. – Agencies


----------



## KB

Thanks Chris for stickying it. 

Not a very good year for aviation hno:


----------



## santobonao

this not an good year for the aviation at all.


----------



## fairul

i was fortunate enough to shoot this ill fated plane on the day it crashed...just few hours before it hit the control tower...my plane was just landed and the plane was lining up for take off


----------



## nazrey

:uh:!!!


----------



## hkskyline

There have been a few more incidents of late, but not sure if the number of fatalities has increased vs. last year though.


----------



## BlackLukes

That's... OMG!


----------



## KB

Does anyone knows if there exists an website that hosts official accident investigation reports that occurred in the past?

are the reports even made public and available for all to see?


----------



## hkskyline

Not sure if the NTSB would publicize the whole report?

http://www.ntsb.gov/aviation/aviation.htm


----------



## PlayasCity

fairul said:


> i was fortunate enough to shoot this ill fated plane on the day it crashed...just few hours before it hit the control tower...my plane was just landed and the plane was lining up for take off


Wow man, that's called being on the precise place at the precise moment...


----------



## siamu maharaj

KB said:


> Does anyone knows if there exists an website that hosts official accident investigation reports that occurred in the past?
> 
> are the reports even made public and available for all to see?


You can usually find links to such reports on teh accident's Wiki page. That's where I look from them. I don't think there's a central repository though.


----------



## HD

there was a mid air collision in new york city. a helicopter with tourists and a small plane were involved. one person rescued.

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/US/08/08/hudson.helicopter.crash/index.html


----------



## PlayasCity

*From BBC News*

Page last updated at 20:45 GMT, Saturday, 8 August 2009 21:45 UK

E-mail this to a friend Printable version 

*Nine feared dead in NY air crash *

New York mayor Michael Bloomberg: "This has changed from a rescue to a recovery mission"

*Nine people are feared dead after a tour helicopter and a light aircraft collided near New York City and crashed into the Hudson River.*

The collision occurred between Hoboken, in New Jersey, and Manhattan, just across the river. 

Mayor Michael Bloomberg said six people - one pilot and five Italian tourists - were on the helicopter. Three people including a child were on the plane. 

He said no-one was thought to have survived. Two bodies have been found. 

Mr Bloomberg said that the emergency operation had changed from a rescue to a recovery mission and that the incident was "not going to have a happy ending".










He said it appeared the plane had flown into the rear of the helicopter, but stressed that an investigation needed to be carried out. 

There was some evidence from an eyewitness that one of the wings of the aircraft had been severed, the mayor said. 

He said rescue workers had located some wreckage, probably of the helicopter, but that due to the limited visibility 30ft under the water it had not been possible to confirm which of the aircraft it was. 

New York Police Commissioner Raymond Kelly said that before the crash, a helicopter pilot on the ground had seen the aircraft approaching each other and had unsuccessfully tried to radio a warning to them. 

*Falling debris*

Television footage showed rescue craft heading to the site from both sides of the Hudson River after the incident happened. 

"We heard first a huge crash, a boom almost," said Melissa Green, who was having lunch on the New York bank of the river at the time.

_"We saw the helicopter propellers fly all over"_

Katie Tanski
Witness
> In pictures: Hudson River crash 

"We turned around and saw these two mushroom splashes," she told the Associated Press news agency. 

Other witnesses described seeing debris - including the plane's wing - falling into the water. 

On the river front at Hoboken, people scattered as debris landed. An aircraft wheel fell onto one local street, AP reported. 

"We saw the helicopter propellers fly all over," said Hoboken resident Katie Tanski. 

The helicopter was operated by Liberty Helicopters, a sightseeing company that flies tourists around sites such as the Statue of Liberty and Ellis Island. 

The light plane took off from Teterboro Airport in New Jersey and was heading to Ocean City in the same state, an aviation official said. 

The weather at the time of the collision, noon local time (1600 GMT), was said to be clear and mild. 

In January, a passenger plane with 155 people aboard ditched into the Hudson River without loss of life, after apparently hitting a flock of geese. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Are you in the area? Did you see the collision? Tell us about your experiences using the form below.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8191582.stm


----------



## PlayasCity

*From BBC News*

Page last updated at 20:39 GMT, Saturday, 8 August 2009 21:39 UK

E-mail this to a friend 

*In pictures: Hudson River crash * 










A splash rises from the Hudson River where a small plane carrying three people collided with a tour helicopter carrying about a half-dozen people. At least two people were killed in the crash.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_pictures/8191841.stm


----------



## PlayasCity

*From BBC News*









A rescue helicopter circled the crash site, however no-one was thought to have survived and two bodies have already been found. 










Rescue boats swung into action but Mayor Bloomberg said emergency teams were now moving from a rescue operation to a recovery mission.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_pictures/8191841.stm


----------



## hkskyline

I thought planes and helicopters have different cleared altitudes to fly? Someone breached their limit?


----------



## Manazir

^^
maybe they wanted to test the strength of the helicopter against an airplane in mid-air


----------



## ramvid01

hkskyline said:


> I thought planes and helicopters have different cleared altitudes to fly? Someone breached their limit?


Not on the Hudson River. All non-commercial aircraft/heli must stay under 1000 feet. So you get a lot of small planes and helicopters flying at similar levels.


----------



## PlayasCity

Manazir said:


> ^^
> maybe they wanted to test the strength of the helicopter against an airplane in mid-air


The likeliest... :lol:


Definitely, not good times for aviation... hno:


----------



## Manazir

^^ lol indeed, sumthings wrong this year.

AFAIK, on average, there are about 6/7 fatal plane crashes each year (after 2000) but it seems like the number will go above 15 crashes on average this year


----------



## hkskyline

We need to consider # fatalities, and not rely on # of crashes.


----------



## Cell.Phone

Is this the same as the one on the first page?

Eight Aussies on 'missing' PNG plane16:44 AEST Tue Aug 11 2009agoBy Ilya 

There are grave fears for a charter flight carrying eight Australians in Papua New Guinea after authorities confirmed it failed to arrive at its destination.

The Twin Otter, twin engine, plane left the PNG capital Port Moresby at 9.30am on Tuesday (local time) but it failed to return by Tuesday afternoon.

Authorities hold fears for the missing 13 people on board, including eight Australians heading to the Kokoda Track.

Foreign Minister Stephen Smith said Airlines PNG had informed the relevant authorities that the plane had failed to arrive and was considered as missing.

Mr Smith said a search for the missing plane was underway.

"We are, of course, concerned for all of the passengers and the crew," he told parliament.

"Given the destination, our fear and concern, of course, is that Australians may have been on board."

The passengers also include local porters and two crew.

The plane was transporting the Kokoda Track trekkers as part of an Adventure Kokoda tour group.

Ori Kennia, former Kokoda mayor, told AAP that PNG authorities began ringing him at lunchtime asking if he had seen anything unusual.

"They rang and I told them, the plane they were talking about, I didn't see it come in," he said.

"There is a plane now circling around searching for it."

The plane had been flying through the Owen Stanley ranges that are famous for its mountainous and rugged terrain.

"The weather up here is really bad, completely overcast," Kennia said.

The charter was scheduled to arrive at the small village of Efogi at 9.55am (local time), before being due at Kokoda by 10.15am, then back at Port Moresby by 11am.

An Airlines PNG plane has begun a search and rescue mission.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/848694/eight-aussies-on-missing-png-plane


----------



## hkskyline

*Air travel's deadliest time periods *
15 July 2009
Agence France Presse

The crash of an Iranian Tupolev airliner on Wednesday in northern Iran with 168 people on board comes just two weeks after a Yemenia Airbus A310 crashed in the Indian Ocean off the Comoros with 153 passengers and crew on board, with only one survivor.

That incident occurred just 29 days after the crash of an Air France A330, killing 228. The three crashes make June and July one of the deadliest periods for air travel.

Here are the deadliest time periods in civil aviation:

- NOVEMBER 1996: a particularly deadly month with 744 dying in 26 air accidents, of which 20 were fatal.

The most serious crash was in India on November 12, when a Saudi Boeing 747 and a Kazakh Ilyushin-76 collided shortly after take-off at New Delhi, killing 349 people.

On November 23, during the hijacking of a Boeing 767 belonging to Ethiopian Airlines, the plane crashed into the sea when it ran out of fuel, killing 125 of the 175 people on board.

1996 was a particularly deadly year for air transport with almost 1,900 fatalities, three times more than 1995 and almost double the number in 1994.

- MAY 2002: a dozen air accidents killed 518 people. Three of the crashes were particularly deadly.

On May 4 an aircraft crashed into buildings at Kano airport in Nigeria as it prepared to land, killing 149.

On May 7, 112 were killed when an aircraft belonging to Chinese airline China Northern crashed into the sea near to Dalian in the northeast of the country.

On May 25, a Boeing 747 of Taiwan's China Airlines (CAL) crashed off Taiwan. None of the 225 people on board survived.

- AUGUST 2005: around 350 died in 17 accidents, of which 10 caused fatalities.

The most serious took place in Venezuela, on August 16, when a McDonnell Douglas belonging to Colombia's West Caribbean Airways crashed in a mountainous area near to Maracaibo in the north, killing 160.

Two days earlier the crash of a Boeing 737 of Cypriot company Helios, to the north-east of Athens, had killed 121.

JUNE/JULY 2009: The toll of the air accidents of June 1, June 30 and July 15 comes to 548 deaths in six weeks.

228 died in the crash of the Air France Airbus A330 into the Atlantic on its way from Brazil to France.

Then 152 died when an Airbus A310 belonging to Yemenia Airlines crashed into the sea near to Moroni.

Some 168 died in the crash of the Caspian Airlines Tupolev on Wednesday in northern Iran on its way to Armenia. Witnesses said the plane exploded after it dropped of out of the sky.


----------



## PlayasCity

^^ To that list you'd have to add Spanair's MD-88 crash last winter in Barajas, the Continental Express crash in the beggininings of this year, the crash of Mexican Interior Ministry official plane in November, and the lastest crash of the Iranian plane...


----------



## hkskyline

*No survivors from PNG plane crash*

CANBERRA, Aug 12 (Reuters) - Rescuers have reached the wreckage of a passenger aircraft that crashed in Papua New Guinea and found no survivors among the 13 passengers and crew, Australian Prime Minister Kevin Rudd said on Wednesday.

The Airlines PNG De Havilland Twin Otter 300 with 11 passengers and two crew went missing over thickly forested mountains on Tuesday during a flight from the capital Port Moresby to the tourist destination of Kokoda.

"Papua New Guinea officials on the ground at the crash site have concluded that there were no survivors from the crash," Rudd told Australia's parliament.

Two helicopters began searching for the aircraft, which had nine Australians, one Japanese and three Papuans on board, in the rugged Owen Stanley Ranges earlier on Wednesday after poor weather in the area cleared.

Aviation is hazardous in Papua New Guinea due to rugged, high mountains covered in thick jungle and rapidly changing weather conditions.

Airlines PNG, listed on the PNG stock exchange, operates to domestic destinations and to northern Australia. The company's Web site said it has eight Twin Otters in its fleet.

Australian tourists visit Kokoda to walk the Kokoda Track, where during World War Two Australian forces halted a Japanese troop advance on Port Moresby.


----------



## Woodstock88

Russian fighter jets have collided while training for an air show near Moscow, killing one pilot and injuring at least five people on the ground.

Two pilots from the elite Russian Knights aerobatic team parachuted to safety, but a third, the group's commander, did not survive. 

One woman suffered burns and at least four other people were injured as one jet struck houses near the airfield. 

Initial reports say that pilot error caused the crash of the two Su-27 jets. 

Air force spokesman Lt Col Vladimir Drik said the fighters collided near Zhukhovsky airfield, east of Moscow, where they were preparing for the Maks 2009 aerospace exhibition, due to start on Tuesday. 

The dead pilot was named as Russian Knights' commander Igor Tkachenko, 45, a decorated air force colonel. 

Russia's entire fleet of Su-27 jets was grounded earlier this year after two crashes in three days, the Associated Press news agency reported.


----------



## russianpride

*Fighter jets collide ahead of Moscow aviation show*
16 August, 2009, 20:11

Two Su-27 fighter jets of the “Russian Knights” aerobatics team have crashed during a final rehearsal ahead of the MAKS 2009 Air Show in the Moscow region. The squadron leader died in the collision. 
http://russiatoday.com/Top_News/2009-08-16/fighter-jets-collide-maks.html











*RIP IGOR TKACHENKO 1964-2009*

http://www.knights.ru/pers_tkachenko-e.shtml


----------



## PlayasCity

^^ My condolences... I heard about it really early, when there was just unconfirmed info about 2 Russian aircraft that had collided... Sad... 

The third military crash in these recent days... About a month ago, one plane crashed in Santiago, Chile, while landing; no one dead fortunately. The same exact day, in Cartagena, Colombia, also another plane crash, prior to reaching the landing runway, and again no one dead... 


Not good times in the sky... hno:


----------



## heaven1102

Many thanks to ur post. I love it.:bash:

demande simulation pret personnel en ligne - Pret personnel en ligne et de comparer les meilleurs taux afin de... La demande de prêt personnelen lignedemande simulation pret personnel en ligne


----------



## PlayasCity

Today, this plane, operating flight AM 576, en-route CUN-MEX, was hijacked by Bolivian men...

Pax. arrived safely at MEX...











Soon more news...


----------



## PlayasCity

*From BBC News*

Page last updated at 09:07 GMT, Thursday, 10 September 2009 10:07 UK

E-mail this to a friend Printable version 

*Mexican police end hijack drama *

Cannot play media.You do not have the correct version of the flash player. Download the correct version

Passengers rush off the plane and are escorted onto the runway by troops

*Mexican police have freed more than 100 people unharmed after a jet flying from Cancun to Mexico City was hijacked by a man claiming to be on a divine mission.*

Bolivian-born Jose Flores Pereira threatened to blow up the plane unless he could warn Mexican President Felipe Calderon of an "impending earthquake". 

Mr Flores told flight attendants that a canned drink he had was a bomb. 

Police stormed the Aeromexico plane after it had landed in Mexico City and women and children were allowed off. 

Several people were initially arrested and taken away in handcuffs as Mr Flores said he had accomplices, but police later said there had been only one hijacker and no bombs on board. 

'Divine revelation'

Public Safety Secretary Genaro Garcia Luna said Mr Flores, who told police he was a Protestant pastor, carried out the hijacking after having "a revelation that Mexico was facing a great danger, and was threatened by an earthquake". 










Jose Flores Pereira was shown to reporters after his arrest 

Mr Flores told reporters after his arrest that he had used "a juice can with some little lights I attached" to seize control of the plane as it was coming in to land. 

Some of the passengers, who included French and US nationals, said they were not initially aware of what was happening. 

Flores had told flight attendants that he had three accomplices, "the Father, Son and Holy Ghost". 

He said that he acted on 9 September 2009, because the numbers 9/9/9 were the inverse of 6/6/6, the number linked to the Anti-Christ. 

"Christ is coming soon," Mr Flores told journalists. 

Mr Garcia said that Mr Flores was a former drug addict, with a conviction for armed robbery in his native Bolivia, who has lived in Mexico for 17 years. 

Mr Flores, who is also a singer, said he had gone to Cancun to preach. 

"I was a despicable drug addict, but Christ freed me a few years ago," he sings in one video posted on YouTube. 

Other videos show him shooting at a coin he throws in the air. 

'Scary moments'









Mexican armed police stormed the plane and initially made several arrests 
An official told the BBC while the hijacking was taking place that President Calderon had been on his way to the airport. 

Mexican media broadcast live images of the drama unfolding as the plane sat at the end of the runway and passengers were seen disembarking and being led away. 

Passenger Rocio Garcia told the Televisa TV network that the crew announced the plane was being hijacked when it landed in Mexico City. 

"These were scary moments," she said. 

"My whole life flashed before me," said another passenger, Maria Fernanda Vega. 



http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8247472.stm


----------



## thun

It's not that you couldn't have guessed before...









(Yesterday at Stuttgart airport, no-one injured)


----------



## WESTSEATTLEGUY

Hah that's funny! The airline is called Contact air..........


----------



## PlayasCity

Well, this thread had no recent activity, until yesterday... 

In the Mexican state of Michoacan, yesterday, a military Cessna fell in the mountains, after a failed emergency landing attempt... All 3 soldiers on board died...
The note, in Spanish... Sorry, i couldn't find it in Spanish...

*Mueren tres soldados por desplome de aeronave*
*Según Protección Civil estatal, la avioneta no estalló cuando sobrevolaba la Sierra de Queréndaro, en Michoacán, sino que se intentó un aterrizaje forzoso *

El Universal 

Morelia, Mich. Viernes 02 de octubre de 2009 
Carlos Mandujano, director de Protección Civil de Michoacán, confirmó el deceso de tres militares por el desplome de la avioneta Cessna que cayó en la Sierra de Queréndaro. 
El funcionario estatal confirmó que la aeronave no estalló, sino que se intentó un aterrizaje forzoso. En la avioneta se encuentran dos de los tres cadáveres prensados, pues uno más salió disparado. 

Previamente, el Ejército confirmó que cinco militares viajaban a bordo de la aeronave. 


http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/notas/630688.html


And today, another Cessna, now in the state of Guanajuato, also crashed down 500 meters away from Del Bajio Airport after departing from it, with 2 of the 3 people on board dead...

The note, again in Spanish... My apologies...

*Dos muertos al caer avioneta en Guanajuato*
*La nave, del tipo Cessna, se desplomó esta mañana al parecer por una falla mecánica a unos 500 metros del Aeropuerto Internacional de Guanajuato; el piloto y un tripulante perdieron la vida * 

XOCHITL ALVAREZ / Corresponsal 

El Universal 
SILAO, GTO Sábado 03 de octubre de 2009 
14:25 
El piloto y un tripulante murieron y otro hombre resulto herido al desplomarse una avioneta tipo Cessna esta mañana a 500 metros de la pista del Aeropuerto Internacional de Guanajuato, en los campos de la comunidad Mezquite de Sotelo, a corta distancia del Puerto Interior de Guanajuato. 

La nave cayó esta mañana al parecer por una falla mecánica, informó la Secretaría de Seguridad Pública Municipal. 

Personal de seguridad detalló que la avioneta con matricula XBCGU despegó a las 10.30 de la mañana del Aeropuerto rumbo a Toluca, y segundos después dio dos vueltas de retornó a la pista, pero en la segunda se clavó. 

La policía informó que falleció el capitán Francisco Javier Martínez Solís y uno de los tripulantes que no ha sido identificado y el lesionado es Alfredo Vázquez Hernández, quien fue traslado al servicio de urgencias a un hospital de León. 



http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/notas/630835.html


----------



## KB

*6 survive plane crash off Corsica*

AJACCIO: French authorities rescued six people who survived in the Mediterranean Sea for more than five hours Monday after their small plane crashed off the coast of Corsica, officials said.

The first two survivors were found thanks to a distress beacon and were plucked from the choppy sea by a helicopter. They were treated for hypothermia at a beach before being taken to hospital, a medical source said.

A third person was rescued later by an army helicopter.

The last three survivors were found at 10:00 pm near a lifeboat that was dropped by a reconnaissance aircraft, according to the rescue operations centre in the Corsican city of Ajaccio.

The plane was flying from Propriano in southern Corsica to the French Riviera city of Cannes when it crashed in the sea in the Gulf of Porto.

The pilot, who is in his 50s, reported engine failure to air control and announced he would try to land in the sea one hour after take-off, officials said.

http://geo.tv/10-13-2009/50818.htm


----------



## hkskyline

Sea landings are very hard to make successfully. Flying a plane at high speeds and hitting water is like banging against a concrete wall.


----------



## PlayasCity

'09, quite a bad year in aviation...


----------



## KB

hkskyline said:


> Sea landings are very hard to make successfully. Flying a plane at high speeds and hitting water is like banging against a concrete wall.


True that...but there have been a few successes too like that one on Hudson river or even the Ethiopian jet that was hijacked. 

Small planes are in some sense more easy to land (less momentum at impact?). Nonetheless, these guys are extremely lucky to have survived.


----------



## Noize_320

*Plane crashes in Las Piñas—report*


MANILA, Philippines – (UPDATE) A plane crashed in Las Piñas Saturday, according to a radio report, quoting an official of the Ninoy Aquino International Airport.

The DC-3 aircraft crashed into a warehouse in Plaza Quezon, Barangay (village) Aldana, radio dzMM said, citing initial findings by Engineer Bing Lina of NAIA Terminal 1.

Four burned bodies have been seen so far although they have not been identified, the report said.

As of posting time, firemen are trying to put out the flames that engulfed the aircraft following the accident.


----------



## KB

* Philippine plane crash in Manila suburb kills 4*

MANILA: *A propeller-driven plane on a test flight crashed and burst into flames in a suburb of the Philippine capital on Saturday*, killing at least four people onboard, airport officials said.

*The DC-3 plane scraped the roofs of 14 houses in Las Pinas city before it crashed into an abandoned warehouse*, but no one was immediately reported injured on the ground, police said. Local residents said two houses close to the warehouse caught fire.

The charred remains of four people have been recovered at the site, Manila airport security manager Angel Atutubo said.

The plane departed Manila airport for Puerto Princesa city in Palawan province southwest of Manila around noon, but the pilot turned the plane back minutes later asking for permission for an emergency landing, Atutubo said.

The plane owned by Victoria Air Inc. was on a test flight, Manila airport operations manager Octavio Lina said. The company could not be reached for comment.

The flight manifest showed seven people on board, including the pilot, but crash investigators could not immediately confirm that number of people was on the plane, Atutubo said. Hours after firefighters put out the fire caused by the crash, only four bodies had been found, he said.

Lita Velasco, who lives nearby, showed with her hand how the plane appeared to wobble, its wings tipping up and down erratically, before it hit the ground followed by a loud explosion.
http://geo.tv/10-17-2009/51160.htm



There are still DC-3's flying around


----------



## Noize_320

^^ and that was the last of 'em here...


----------



## Halawala

*Six dead after Sudanese cargo plane crashes on take-off in Sharjah*

Sharjah: Six people have been killed after a cargo plane crashed on take-off from Sharjah Airport.

The Sudanese registered plane veered sharply to the right after take-off and flipped before crashing.

A Boeing 707, aircraft, carrying general cargo, bound for Khartoum, crashed two minutes after take-off, which was at 3.29pm, from Sharjah International Airport, according to the Sharjah airport authorities.

The flight was operated by Sudan Air and the aircraft owned by ‘Azza Air’.

All six Sudanese nationals on board the plane died in the crash, Issam Awadh Mitwally, Sudanese Consul General, said.


----------



## KB

*Pilot who overshot airport denies crew was napping*

MINNEAPOLIS — The first officer of the Northwest Airlines jet that missed its destination by 150 miles says there was no disagreement in the cockpit, neither he nor the captain was napping and the passengers were never in any danger.

But in an interview with The Associated Press two days after he and a colleague blew past their destination as air traffic controllers tried frantically to reach them, pilot Richard Cole would not say just what it was that led to them to forget to land Flight 188.

"We were not asleep; we were not having an argument; we were not having a fight," Cole told the AP.

Air traffic controllers and pilots tried for more than an hour Wednesday night to contact Cole and the flight's captain, Timothy B. Cheney, of Gig Harbor, Wash., using radio, cell phone and data messages. On the ground, concerned officials alerted National Guard jets to prepare to chase the airliner from two locations, though none of the military planes left the runway.

"It was not a serious event, from a safety issue," Cole said in front of his Salem, Ore., home. "I would tell you more, but I've already told you way too much."

Unfortunately, the cockpit voice recorder may not tell the tale.

New recorders retain as much as two hours of cockpit conversation and other noise, but the older model aboard Northwest's Flight 188 includes just the last 30 minutes — only the very end of Wednesday night's flight after the pilots realized their error over Wisconsin and were heading back to Minneapolis.

Cole would not discuss why it took so long for the pilots to respond to radio calls, "but I can tell you that airplanes lose contact with the ground people all the time. It happens. Sometimes they get together right away; sometimes it takes awhile before one or the other notices that they are not in contact."

A police report released Friday said the pilots passed breathalyzer tests and were apologetic after the flight. Cheney and Cole had just started their work week and were coming off a 19-hour layover, the Minneapolis Star Tribune reported Saturday, citing an internal Northwest document it said was described to the newspaper.

The police report said that the crew indicated they had been having a heated discussion about airline policy.

But aviation safety experts and other pilots were deeply skeptical they could have become so distracted by shop talk that they forgot to land an airplane carrying 144 passengers. The most likely possibility, they said, is that the pilots simply fell asleep somewhere along their route from San Diego.

"It certainly is a plausible explanation," said Bill Voss, president of the Flight Safety Foundation in Alexandria, Va.

Cheney and Cole have been suspended and are to be interviewed by National Transportation Safety Board investigators. The airline, acquired last year by Delta Air Lines, is also investigating. Messages left at Cheney's home were not returned.

FAA spokesman Tony Molinaro said in general, an unsafe condition created by a pilot could lead to the suspension of the person's pilot license and possibly a civil penalty.

With worries about terrorists still high, even after contact was re-established, air traffic controllers asked the crew to prove who they were by executing turns.

"Controllers have a heightened sense of vigilance when we're not able to talk to an aircraft. That's the reality post-9/11," said Doug Church, a spokesman for the National Air Traffic Controllers Association.

NTSB spokesman Keith Holloway said fatigue and cockpit distraction will be looked into. Investigators were in the process Saturday of scheduling interviews with the pilots, he said.

Audio from the cockpit voice recorder was downloaded at NTSB headquarters on Friday, Holloway said, adding that investigators may have more information about the content on Monday.

During the flight, the pilots were finally alerted to their situation when a flight attendant called on an intercom from the cabin.

Voss said a special concern was that the many safety checks built into the aviation system to prevent incidents like this one — or to correct them quickly — apparently were ineffective until the very end. Not only couldn't air traffic controllers and other pilots raise the Northwest pilots for an hour, but the airline's dispatcher should have been trying to reach them as well. The three flight attendants onboard should have questioned why there were no preparations for landing being made. Brightly lit cockpit displays should have warned the pilots it was time to land.

"It's probably something you would say never would happen if this hadn't just happened," Voss said.

AP Airlines Writers Joshua Freed in Minneapolis and Harry R. Weber in Atlanta and AP Writers Joan Lowy in Washington, Amy Forliti in Minneapolis and Dave Koenig in Dallas contributed to this report. Cain reported from Salem, Ore.

- Associate Press


----------



## KB

Delta Pilots Say Scheduling, Laptops Were Distracting

Oct. 26 (Bloomberg) -- Pilots told investigators they “lost track of time” as they discussed a new work-scheduling system during the Delta Air Lines Inc. flight that overshot its destination last week, a U.S. safety board said.

The two aviators used their personal laptop computers during the discussion, in violation of company policy, the National Transportation Safety Board said in a statement today. The crew told the agency that the first officer, who was more familiar with the system, gave instruction on the scheduling procedures to the captain.

The NTSB interviewed the pilots for a combined five hours yesterday in Minnesota, after controllers lost radio contact for 78 minutes on Oct. 21 and the plane overflew Minneapolis by 150 miles (241 kilometers). The pilots told the board they weren’t fatigued, didn’t doze or sleep and had a 19-hour layover in San Diego before the flight.

During the “concentrated period of discussion” about work schedules, the pilots didn’t monitor the jet or calls from controllers, though they said they heard conversations on the radio, the NTSB said.

The pilots were using cockpit speakers to listen to the conversations, not their headsets, according to the NTSB. They weren’t aware of the plane’s position until they were alerted by a flight attendant who was asking them about their estimated arrival time, the pilots said, according to the NTSB.

The pilots are Captain Timothy Cheney, 53, and First Officer Richard Cole, 54, according to information released by the Minneapolis airport police and the NTSB. The captain had 20,000 flight hours of flight experience and the first officer 11,000, according to the NTSB.

Removed From Duty

The flight by Delta’s Northwest unit was coming from San Diego and flew past the Minneapolis airport over Wisconsin before turning around and heading back to its destination, according to Houston-based flight-tracking service FlightAware.com.

The Airbus A320 was carrying 144 passengers and five crew members. The pilots have been removed from flying duty while the NTSB and Delta complete investigations. 

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aibis4rvjni4


Gladly they had enough fuel on board. 241km *2= 482 km....does anyone knows approximately how much extra fuel is typically carried by local flights? and how much fuel is approximately required to cover this distance?

Do we have any pilot around here?


----------



## PlayasCity

Did someone hear about...??

Today, an Indian-origin helicopter belonging to Ecuatorian Air Forces crashed at a military parade in Quito's air base.


----------



## KB

PlayasCity said:


> Did someone hear about...??
> 
> Today, an Indian-origin helicopter belonging to Ecuatorian Air Forces crashed at a military parade in Quito's air base.


Yes read about it. It caught fire in the back(engine) and immediately fell to the ground. 






Ecuador has suspended the remaining helicopters of this type.


----------



## SCWTC4

PlayasCity said:


> Did someone hear about...??
> 
> Today, an Indian-origin helicopter belonging to Ecuatorian Air Forces crashed at a military parade in Quito's air base.


there'sa video about it, i saw it today during the launchtime news report.
they say that the pilots where only injuried, i hope it's true..


----------



## hkskyline

*FAA grounds wayward Northwest Airlines pilots *
28 October 2009

WASHINGTON (AP) - The two Northwest Airlines pilots who overshot their Minneapolis destination by 150 miles are grounded indefinitely unless the National Transportation Safety Board grants them a reprieve.

The Federal Aviation Administration said Tuesday that it had revoked the licenses of the pilots of Northwest flight 188 -- Timothy Cheney of Gig Harbor, Wash., the captain, and Richard Cole of Salem, Ore., the first officer.

The pilots have 10 days to appeal to the three-member National Transportation Safety Board, the same agency that investigates air crashes and makes safety recommendations. If an appeal fails, they can apply for a new license after one year.

The pilots told investigators they were working on their personal laptop computers and lost track of time and place last Wednesday night.

Flight 188 was out of communication for more than an hour during the incident despite repeated attempts by air traffic controllers in two states to reach the airliner, the FAA said in a statement. Northwest's dispatchers also tried eight times to contact the pilots, without response, the agency said.

The pilots violated numerous federal regulations, including failing to comply with air traffic control instructions and clearances and operating their aircraft carelessly and recklessly, the agency said.

"You engaged in conduct that put your passengers and your crew in serious jeopardy," FAA regional counsel Eddie Thomas wrote Cheney in a letter accompanying the revocation order. "NW188 was without communication with any air traffic control facility and with its company dispatcher for a period of 91 minutes (over 1.5 hours) while you were on a frolic of your own. Failing to comply with ATC clearances or instructions while engaged in air carrier operations is extremely reckless."

A similar letter was sent to Cole.

The pilots said they realized they had overshot their destination when a flight attendant contacted them on the aircraft's intercom. By then, they were over Wisconsin at 37,000 feet. They turned the Airbus A320 with its 144 passengers around and landed safely in Minneapolis.

The pilots union at Delta Air Lines, which acquired Northwest last year, declined to comment. Earlier, the union had cautioned against a rush to judgment. The pilots told investigators who interviewed them on Sunday that they had no previous accidents or safety incidents.

Delta spokesman Anthony Black said in a statement late Tuesday: "The pilots in command of Northwest Flight 188 remain suspended until the conclusion of the investigations into this incident."

Phone messages left at the homes of the pilots were not immediately returned Tuesday night.

One passenger, Lonnie Heidtke of Chippewa Falls, Wis., said he thought it was a stiff penalty for the pilots.

"I feel that the FAA pulling their license seems a little severe, I guess. But at the same time, I think they should not be flying airplanes at least for a while so they have an opportunity to think about this."

Cole and Cheney said they both had their laptops out while the first officer, who had more experience with scheduling, instructed the captain on monthly flight crew scheduling. They said they weren't listening to the radio or watching cockpit flight displays during that period. The plane's radio was also still tuned to the frequency used by Denver controllers after the San Diego-to-Minneapolis flight had flown beyond their reach.

------

AP Airlines Writer Joshua Freed in Minneapolis contributed to this report.


----------



## PlayasCity

SCWTC4 said:


> there'sa video about it, i saw it today during the launchtime news report.
> they say that the pilots where only injuried, i hope it's true..


Yes, they were injured, though not severely. They came out walking.


----------



## KB

*U.S. Marine, Coast Guard aircraft collide, 9 missing*

SAN DIEGO (Reuters) - Rescue teams searched the waters off the coast of Southern California on Friday for nine people missing after a mid-air crash of a U.S. Coast Guard plane and a Marine Corps helicopter, officials said.

The collision was reported on Thursday evening off San Clemente Island, a U.S. Navy-owned island about 68 miles west of San Diego, according to Coast Guard and Marine Corps officials.

Seven people were believed to be aboard the Coast Guard C-130 transport, and two more aboard the Marine Corps AH-1 Cobra attack helicopter when the two aircraft collided, authorities said.

The cause of the crash was not immediately known, authorities said. The Cobra crew was on a training mission at the time, authorities said.

As of dawn on Friday, pilots and sailors were searching for any survivors in and around an ocean debris field spotted between San Clemente Island and the San Diego County coast, authorities said.

"We are always hopeful. ... The assumption is always that they are alive," Marine Corps Capt. Thomas Farris said.

The weather around the crash site on Friday was clear and calm.

http://www.reuters.com/article/domesticNews/idUSTRE59T39B20091030


----------



## hkskyline

*Amazon Indians find Brazil plane crash survivors *

BRASILIA, Oct 30 (Reuters) - Nine people of 11 on a small plane survived a crash landing on a river in Brazil's Amazon rain forest after native Indians notified authorities, who dispatched a rescue mission, the government said on Friday.

The military aircraft, which went missing on Thursday, was carrying four crew members and seven health officials on a vaccination campaign in remote areas of the jungle.

The survivors were in good health, Brazil's air force said in a statement. One person was missing and another still trapped in the wreckage was feared dead.

The C-98 Cessna plane landed on the Itui river, a tributary to the Javari river, in the far western Amazon region. It was not immediately clear what caused the crash.

Survivors were being taken to Cruzeiro do Sul, a town in Acre state, for medical exams, the government's Indian health organization Funasa said in a separate statement.

Members of the Matis tribe spotted the wreckage and notified local authorities. The site is close to where the borders of Brazil, Colombia and Peru meet.

The area is home to a handful of Indian tribes that have little contact with the outside world.

Indians also located and helped in the retrieval operation of a Boeing 737 operated by Brazilian carrier Gol that crashed into the Amazon in 2006, killing all 154 people on board.


----------



## ruifo

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hV13JfLiC8T-DF6bjnIX56EhD8ygD9BLJS481

*Missing Amazon plane made river landing, 9 survive*
_By ALAN CLENDENNING (AP) – 26 minutes ago_

SAO PAULO — A plane that went missing over the Amazon made an emergency river landing in a remote part of the rain forest and nine of the 11 people aboard survived, Brazil's air force said Friday.

Members of the Matis Indian tribe found the plane and the survivors in a sprawling jungle reservation, the air force said in a statement.

One person abroad the single-prop Cessna Caravan plane was missing and another may have died in Thursday's emergency, the air force said. It did not say why the plane was forced to set down on the Itui River.

Military helicopters picked up the survivors Friday afternoon at a roadless site near several Indian villages close to the Peruvian border. They were being flown to a hospital for evaluation, but Globo TV said none had life-threatening injuries.

The air force plane carried a four-person military crew and seven members of a government medical team who travel by plane and boat across the Amazon vaccinating rain forest dwellers who can't be reached any other way.

The plane took off Thursday morning from the small city of Cruzeiro do Sul in Acre state. It was scheduled to land about two hours later in the city of Tabatinga in Amazonas state.

The aircraft went down in the Vale do Javari reservation, one of Brazil's largest. The area nearly the size of Portugal is home to at least 12 tribes, some believed to have never had contact with western civilization.

Indians also helped Brazilian authorities in 2006 when a passenger jet and an executive jet collided above the Amazon, sending the jetliner crashing into the jungle and killing all 154 aboard in the nation's second biggest aviation disaster.

After authorities spotted the wreckage, Indians from two tribes helped officials reach the plane and helped clear remote stretches of forest.

_Copyright © 2009 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. _


----------



## KB

*Russian Army Jet Crashes into Sea *​









A Russian military plane with at least nine people on board has crashed in the country's Far East, officials say.

They say the Tu-142 anti-submarine jet went down in the Tatar Strait during a training flight shortly after 1100 GMT.

It is not known if there were survivors in the crash, about 15km (nine miles) off the coast, although one report said some human remains had been found.

The Tu-142 is a maritime reconnaissance aircraft widely used by the Soviet navy. 


RIP


----------



## KB

*Jet crash involving Tim Hortons co-founder reveals pilot problems*

HALIFAX, N.S. — Most Canadian pilots are unaware of the limitations of certain guidance systems that help them land their aircraft, the Transportation Safety Board said Tuesday in a report that examined the 2007 crash of a business jet in northern Nova Scotia.

The jet, carrying Tim Hortons co-founder Ron Joyce and seven other passengers, was en route from Hamilton to Joyce's private airstrip at Fox Harb'r Resort when it started its final approach in a gusty crosswind.

The plane landed two metres short of the runway and the right landing gear plowed into a flower bed at 189 kilometres per hour and collapsed when it hit the edge of the pavement.

The jet's right wing slammed into the tarmac and the aircraft skidded on its belly for 300 metres, veering off Runway 33 and bouncing over a number of earthen mounds before grinding to a halt close to a row of luxury condos.

Joyce suffered two fractured vertebrae. The aircraft's first officer also injured his back. The captain and the other passengers sustained minor injuries.

The two pilots had limited experience flying the 14-passenger jet and were unaware that the visual, ground-based guidance system they were using wasn't suitable for the aircraft, the report said.

This is a common mistake made by pilots, the report said.

"Although most pilots are aware that different systems are in use, they are not aware of what the limitations of those (systems) are," the report said.

"Many flight crews do not know which visual landing system is appropriate for their aircraft."

The system, known as a glide slope indicator, uses red and white signal lights to show approaching pilots when they are too high or too low when coming in for a landing.

The independent agency found that the indicators at the Fox Harb'r airstrip were calibrated for aircraft smaller than Joyce's gleaming jet, a Bombardier (TSX:BBD.A) Global 5000.

Joyce had purchased it only a month earlier.

The pilots, who had flown to the resort many times before, chose an approach profile based on the smaller Bombardier Challenger, the report said.

Even though pilots should know the distance between the cockpit and the landing gear on final approach - the so-called eye-to-wheel height - that information is rarely available, the board said.

"No consideration had been given to the Global 5000's greater eye-to-wheel height and the implications of the larger aircraft flying the accustomed flight profile," the report said.

"It was determined that, in general, pilots are not aware of the (eye-to-wheel height) of the aircraft they operate. ... Furthermore, the topic of EWH is rarely addressed in any type of pilot training."

To complicate matters, the captain tried to cope with the crosswind by using a complex manoeuvre that isn't recommended for the Global 5000, and he let the aircraft fall below the minimum altitude for a safe approach, the report said.

The board also found ineffective oversight of safety regulations was a key factor behind the crash.

Private aircraft operators regulated by the Canadian Business Aviation Association were not held to the same standard as commercial airlines regulated by Transport Canada, the report said.

The federal department transferred regulatory responsibility for some aviation operators to the private association in 2003, then failed to exercise effective oversight, the board said.

While Transport Canada requires commercial airlines to implement safety management systems on a fixed timeline, the association was not held to any deadlines, the board found.

"This is a serious problem," board member Kathy Fox said in a statement.

"Safety can be compromised when ... deadlines are flexible, and critical oversight is lacking."

The safety board is recommending the association set "implementation milestones" and establish an audit system.

Joyce's plane was operated by Hamilton-based Jetport, a charter flight company he controls.


----------



## KB

*Rwandan plane crashes at airport, kills 1 person*










KIGALI: *A passenger plane with a recent history of technical problems crashed into an airport VIP lounge in Rwanda's capital, killing one passenger, airline officials said Friday.*

Rwandair executive Jack Ekl said the pilot had reported technical difficulties after taking off from the Rwandan capital of Kigali on Thursday afternoon.

He said the plane tried to make an emergency landing but crashed into the VIP lounge at the airport.

Airline officials said there were 14 passengers aboard the plane.

The company's CEO, Gerald Zirimuabagabo, said the plane had shown signs of technical problems as recently as Wednesday, when a problem with the plane's generator prompted an emergency landing at the international airport in Nairobi, Kenya.

He did not say whether mechanics addressed Wednesday's technical problem before Thursday's flight.

*The CRJ-100 aircraft was leased from Kenya's Jetlink.
*
The plane was on route to Uganda before Thursday's crash.

Zirimuabagabo said authorities from Kenya and Rwanda have launched an investigation and the airline has suspended its two other Jetlink-leased planes.

He said the airline now only has one functioning plane.


----------



## Kaitak747

*Plane crash @ Shanghai Pudong Airport*

I was told by a fellow forumer in the other website that it's a freighter from Zimbabwe..............hno:RIP


----------



## WESTSEATTLEGUY

Was it attempting to land and spun out of control?


----------



## Shezan

hno: R.I.P.


----------



## Henk

Yes it is. 

The image that the operator or computer sees is not the image of a body what the people think.

The image that the operator sees is the same as this example.










In addition the operator is in a closed room somewhere else on the airport so he never knows who is in the securtiyscan. All he sees are these images.
As a trained operator can tell you that if you've seen pictures of people daily in the security scan you really do not know how many and who you've seen.
The scans are now used on a voluntary basis and it works very well and quickly. I also use them if the option is there.

Violation of privacy is absolutely no question because nobody knows who the one on the image.


----------



## KB

^^ I wouldn't mind that either...given the scan can not be stored, printed to communicated and the man at the computer cannot see the person while the security officer at the screening station cannot see the scan. In addition to that, the face is blurred so I see no problems with that.


----------



## hkskyline

*Canadian judge approves $11M settlement for Air France passengers in 2005 Toronto incident*
31 December 2009

TORONTO (AP) - A Canadian judge has approved a class-action settlement worth 12 million Canadian dollars ($11 million) with 184 passengers of an Air France jet that overran a Toronto airport runway during a violent rainstorm four years ago.

Air France will pay 10 million Canadian dollars plus interest into a settlement fund in exchange for the release of all claims arising from Flight 358.

Flight 358 was en route from Paris when it encountered a severe thunderstorm as it touched down at Lester B. Pearson International Airport on Aug. 2, 2005. It ran off the rain-slicked runway and into a ravine, bursting into flames.

About 60 passengers were forced to jump from the plane due to faulty or damaged evacuation slides.

All passengers and 12 crew survived, but 33 were taken to hospital.

Airbus S.A.S., manufacturer of the A340 jet, and Goodrich Corp., maker of the emergency evacuation system and slides for the aircraft, will pay $1.65 million Canadian dollars into the fund for a similar release of claims.

Judge Joan Lax said the settlement was fair in her judgment, dated December 24 but released in Ontario Superior Court on Wednesday.


----------



## Henk

*Air Berlin plane comes off runway at Dortmund airport, no one injured*










Authorities say an Air Berlin plane headed for Spain's Canary Islands has come off the runway at Dortmund airport in western Germany but no one was injured.
Airline spokeswoman Diane Daedelow said Sunday the pilot of the Air Berlin Boeing 737-800, with 165 passengers and six crew members on board, had decided to abort the takeoff because of a "technical irregularity" that is still being examined. The aircraft braked but came off the runway in wintry conditions.
Daedelow said the plane was undamaged and passengers were able to leave the aircraft normally using steps.
She added that the passengers and their luggage were being taken to nearby Paderborn airport, from where another aircraft was to fly them to Las Palmas.
Dortmund airport said the accident happened at 7:05 a.m. (0605GMT).
030955 jan 10GMT 

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/wi...off-runway-at-dortmund-airport-no-one-injured


----------



## Cosmin

Glad nobody was injured and the aircraft only sustained minor damage.









http://www.airliners.net/photo/Air-Berlin/Boeing-737-86J/1635179/L/

Strange... it looks so nice on the snow there... almost at peace.


----------



## hkskyline

*BAA to introduce full-body scanners at UK's Heathrow *
3 January 2010

LONDON, Jan 3 (Reuters) - British airport operator BAA said on Sunday it would move quickly to install full-body scanners at London's Heathrow airport after the failed Christmas Day attack on a U.S.-bound plane.

"Now that the government has given the go-ahead, we will introduce full-body scanners as soon as practical," a spokesman for BAA, owned by Spain's Ferrovial, told Reuters.

"It is our view that a combination of technology, intelligence and passenger profiling will help build a more robust defence against the unpredictable and changing nature of the terrorist threat to aviation," he said.

He said BAA, which operates six British airports, was just looking at introducing the scanners at Heathrow -- Europe's busiest airport by passenger numbers -- at this stage. He could not give a timetable for their introduction or say how much the move would cost.

The Netherlands and Nigeria said last week they would use full-body scanners at airports after the failed attack on a U.S.-bound plane by a 23-year-old Nigerian suspect who passed through both countries.

Full-body scanners, unlike standard archway metal detectors used in airports around the world, use radio waves to generate a picture of the body that can see through a person's clothing and spot hidden weapons or packages.

DOUBTS OVER EFFECTIVENESS

But Britain's Independent on Sunday newspaper cast doubt on whether the scanners would have been effective in detecting the type of explosive used in the Christmas Day incident.

BAA said last week the introduction of full-body scanners would require a change in European legislation.

But Prime Minister Gordon Brown, who ordered a review of security measures at British airports after the attempted Dec. 25 attack, said on Sunday the scanners would be phased in.

"In airports, people will see gradually being brought in the use of full-body scanners. They will see checks for explosive traces. That will be done on hand luggage. Transit passengers will also be checked ...," he told the BBC's Andrew Marr.

"The scanners are already being ordered by British Airports Authority (BAA)," he said.

A trial of full-body scanning has been underway at Britain's Manchester airport, which is not operated by BAA, since October but a spokesman said last week the airport had taken no decision on whether it would adopt the technology.

In Germany, Education and Research Minister Annette Schavan told Bild am Sonntag newspaper Germany could introduce body scanners later this year. The government has made clear it is not against the scanners in principle but is trying to guarantee privacy rights.

Italy aims to install full-body scanners at the main airports of Rome and Milan for flights considered at high risk of terrorist attack, Interior Minister Roberto Maroni told Corriere della Sera newspaper on Saturday.


----------



## Mr_Dru

Henk said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> The image that the operator or computer sees is not the image of a body what the people think.
> 
> The image that the operator sees is the same as this example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition the operator is in a closed room somewhere else on the airport so he never knows who is in the securtiyscan. All he sees are these images.
> As a trained operator can tell you that if you've seen pictures of people daily in the security scan you really do not know how many and who you've seen.
> The scans are now used on a voluntary basis and it works very well and quickly. I also use them if the option is there.
> 
> Violation of privacy is absolutely no question because nobody knows who the one on the image.


Schiphol placed new orders of 60 extra security/bodyscans. (€240 million)


----------



## siamu maharaj

What happens if someone says no to being scanned by these machines? I can totally see most Pakistanis doing that. Would they be told to go back?


----------



## Henk

The people who don't want to go in the securityscan have to be searched by hand.


----------



## KB

Mr_Dru said:


> Schiphol placed new orders of 60 extra security/bodyscans. (*€240 million*)


The company(ies) making those machines would be laughing their way to the bank and thanking that mutalib or whoever he was, assuming they didn't hire him in the first place.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Henk said:


> The people who don't want to go in the securityscan have to be searched by hand.


BTW, are people not searched by hand (frisk/pat down) now? In Pakistan that's been the norm since at least early 80's when I first flew. I for the life of me can't remember how I've been searched abroad. The only thing I remember is being put in a huge scanner once coz of some asshole. Scary!


----------



## eomer

Henk said:


> The people who don't want to go in the securityscan have to be searched by hand.


Waow...is it a full search ?


----------



## HD

*plane came off the runway again*

the big freeze in europe strikes again: 

*this time a boeing 737 came off the runway at nuremberg airport* - happened about an hour ago. 

fortunately no one of the 114 people on board was hurt. the plane was en route to dortmund, where another plane came off the runway only a few days ago due to the weather conditions.

source: dpa


----------



## siamu maharaj

That's about the 5th 737 to have done that this winters. And I think the 737 is the only plane that's been sliding on runways.


----------



## GlasgowMan

siamu maharaj said:


> That's about the 5th 737 to have done that this winters. And I think the 737 is the only plane that's been sliding on runways.


Kingston, Glasgow, Dortmund and now Nuremberg. Where did the other one come off?


----------



## siamu maharaj

Jamaica I think.


----------



## GlasgowMan

siamu maharaj said:


> Jamaica I think.


Yeah, Kingston in Jamaica. Kingston, Glasgow, Dortmund and now Nuremberg. Where did the other one come off?


----------



## siamu maharaj

I guess I counted them wrongly then.


----------



## don diego 2000

*46 injured as Iran plane catches fire while landing*

_AFP -24 January 2010_

An Iranian passenger plane caught fire while landing on Sunday in the northeastern city of Mashhad, injuring at least 46 people on board, state television reported. 

Iranian officials told local news networks that the rear end of the Russian-built Tupolev 154 plane owned by Taban Airline caught fire as the aircraft was landing at Mashhad airport. "The plane caught fire while landing," state television quoted Javad Erfanian, head of disaster management of Khorasan Razavi province of which Mashhad is the capital, as saying. "Forty-six people have been injured, but most of them are not serious," he said, adding that emergency services evacuated the passengers after which the rear end of the aircraft broke up. 

The English language state-owned Press TV said the plane, travelling from Abadan in southwest Iran to Mashhad, had 157 passengers on board. Erfanian said the plane also had 13 crew members on board. Reza Jafarzadeh, spokesman for Iranian civil aviation, said the plane had left Abadan on Saturday, but bad weather in Mashhad led to the aircraft landing in the central city of Isfahan for the night before it took off again for Mashhad early Sunday. "The captain had a critical patient on board and so had to do an emergency landing (in Mashhad) which is why the aircraft met with an accident," he was quoted as saying on the website of state television. 

Iran, which has been under years of international sanctions, has suffered a number of aviation disasters over the past decade. Its civil and military fleet is made up of ancient aircraft in very poor condition due to their age and lack of maintenance. In its worst air accident, a plane carrying members of Iran's elite Revolutionary Guards crashed in February 2003, killing 302 people on board. In July last year, a Soviet-designed Tupolev had caught fire mid-air and plunged flaming into farmland northeast of Tehran, killing all 168 people on board. In December 2005, a total of 108 people were killed when a Lockheed transport plane crashed into a foot of a high-rise housing block outside Tehran. In November 2006, a military plane crashed on takeoff at Tehran's Mehrabad airport, killing all 39 people on board, including 30 members of Revolutionary Guards.


----------



## KB

Does the sanctions also restrict civilian aircraft parts? that is ridiculous if they do.


----------



## KB

*Hand-held GPS used in crash landing *

In Russia, an air crew which used a hand-held GPS to find an airport, has been involved in a crash landing.

The incident, which occurred as the plane was due to land in Moscow, happened during heavy weather.

The crew of the plane made a belly landing in the Tu-204 plane operated by the state-controlled Aviastar.

The plane, which was returning from a flight to Egypt made the emergency landing, during heavy fog, crashing the craft in the woods near Moscow's Domodedovo International Airport

All eight crew members were injured and the aircraft was heavily damaged.

The navigation method used by the crew is now being investigated as the plane was fitted with a special navigation system that allows a plane to land during the most difficult weather conditions.

http://www.philly.com/inquirer/world_us/89250237.html


----------



## KB

*3d search to begin in Air France accident*

RECIFE, Brazil - The lead investigator of last year's Air France jet crash that killed 228 people off the coast of Brazil said yesterday that he hoped a third search for debris and for the jet's flight and data recorders would succeed and help authorities determine what happened.

Officials say locating the recorders is crucial, since* the 1,000 pieces of wreckage already recovered have provided no concrete information on what caused the Paris-bound Airbus A330 to crash *over the Atlantic on June 1, killing everyone aboard.

*The 30-day operation, to begin next week* after search ships sail Sunday for the mid-Atlantic, will scour an area of seabed only one-tenth of that combed in two previous efforts, Jean-Paul Troadec, chief of the BEA French investigation agency, said at a news conference.

The smaller area was pinpointed through a collaborative effort by scientists - including from the Woods Hole Oceanographic Institution in Massachusetts - to reconstruct the trajectory of Flight 447's debris and the time the wreckage was found, giving investigators a better idea where to look, Troadec said.

"We think we have a good chance of finding the wreckage," he said.

Without the information from the recorders, investigators will probably never know why the jet, which took off from Rio de Janeiro, flew straight into huge thunderstorms that other trans-Atlantic flights on similar routes took pains to avoid that day. Based on information gathered so far, investigators believe the Airbus was intact when it struck the ocean.

Troadec said the investigation so far had shown that if the recorders were not found, "this investigation could never be conclusive and this accident could remain largely unexplained."

The latest search will employ two ships. One will deploy three sonar-equipped robot submarines weighing more than 5 metric tons each to search the seabed. The other will use sonar machines dragged on cables underwater to pore over the 770-square-mile target area.

Troadec said the wreckage was most likely located on a rough, mountainous seabed, perhaps as much as 13,100 feet below the surface.

The new $13.3 million search is jointly financed by Airbus and Air France. The U.S. Navy and the National Transportation Safety Board will help.

http://www.philly.com/inquirer/world_us/89250237.html


----------



## 1000city

*Polish President and many VIPs died in crash at Smolensk, Russia *

Polish president feared dead in Russian plane crash 10 Apr 2010 08:08:27 GMT 
Source: Reuters
* Plane crashed in fog near Smolensk airport

* Russian agencies say 132 on board

* Polish state news agency says no survivors

* Other senior Polish officials on board

(Adds details, background)

By Lidia Kelly

SMOLENSK, Russia, April 10 (Reuters) - Polish president Lech Kaczynski was feared dead after his plane crashed on approach to a Russian airport on Saturday, a Polish government official at the airport told Reuters.

Russian news agencies reported at least 87 people died in the crash near Smolensk airport in western Russia, citing the Russian Emergencies Ministry. They reported 132 people were aboard the Tupolev Tu-154.

Polish state news agency PAP said there were no survivors.

The Polish government official in Smolensk said there was no information about survivors. The crash occurred about 1.5 km (a mile) from Smolensk airport in foggy conditions.

The official said the head of the Polish army and the head of the presidential administration were also on board the plane, along with the president's wife and families of other senior officials.

"The plane caught fire after the crash. Teams began attempting to pull out passengers from the badly damaged airplane," said a Polish Foreign Ministry spokesman in Warsaw. (Additional reporting by Robin Paxton and Maria Kiselyova in Moscow and Chris Borowski in Warsaw; writing by Robin Paxton; editing by Andrew Roche).

http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/LDE63902A.htm


----------



## Iggis

Awful news today since morning, Rest in Peace for all of them, cant believe its a reality


----------



## Cosmin

My sincere condolences to the Polish people. RIP.

This is the presidential Tu-154M that crashed today...








http://www.airliners.net/photo/Poland---Air/Tupolev-Tu-154M/1357825/L/


----------



## Falubaz

They all were going to celebrate the 70th anniversary of The Katyn massacre, which was a mass murder of many thousands of Polish primarily military officers, intellectuals, policemen, and other public servants by Soviets. Now again at the same fatal place the "creme de la creme" of the polish society were killed in the plane crash.


----------



## webeagle12

RIP that is terrible hno:


----------



## pi_malejana

RIP...hno:


----------



## don diego 2000

Those people were to celebrate a sad event, and they end up sadly too... Life is so ironic...  

RIP


----------



## 1000city

88 passengers and 8 crew members killed - everybody on board. The President, the First Lady, prominent members of his cabinet, deputies and senators from all parties in parliament including vicepresidents os both chambers, two out of three major candidates in planned for autumn presidential elections, several ministers and bishops, top commanders of Army, Navy and Airforce, president of National Bank of Poland, president of Polish Olympic Comitee, the Ombudsman and presidents of several other state agencies, several legends of anticommunism oposition and many, many others... 

We've lost many members of nation's elite. Twice. The Katyn Forest massacre was a thorn in polish-russian relations for 70 years. Perhaps this symbolic, ironic tragedy will help to improve those relations by closing this painfull chapter of our history. May they rest in peace...


----------



## hkskyline

*Recent Tupolev-154 crashes*
The Associated Press – Sat Apr 10, 5:56 am ET

Recent fatal plane crashes involved the Soviet-built Tupolev-154.

• April 10, 2010: The Polish presidential plane crashes on approach to Smolensk airport, Russia, killing all on board.

• July 15, 2009: A Caspian Airlines Tu-154 flying from Iran to Armenia nosedives into a field, killing 168 people.

• Sept. 1, 2006: A Tu-154 jetliner operated by Iran Airtour skids off the runway and catches fire while landing in the northern city of Mashad, Iran, killing 80 of 147 passengers.

• Aug. 22, 2006: A Tu-154 of Russia's Pulkovo Airlines with about 170 people aboard crashes during a thunderstorm in Ukraine en route from a Black Sea resort to St. Petersburg, killing all aboard.

• Aug. 24, 2004: A Tu-154 operated by Sibir Airlines crashes en route from Moscow to the Black Sea resort of Sochi, killing all 46 people aboard. The crash was later determined to be caused by explosives brought on board by a Chechen suicide bomber.

• July 1, 2002: A Bashkirian Airlines Tu-154 flying to Barcelona, Spain, from Ufa, Russia, collides with a cargo plane over Germany, killing 71, including 52 children.

• Feb. 12, 2002: A Tu-154 airliner operated by Iran Airtour carrying 119 people smashed into snow-covered mountains near its destination of Khorramabad, 230 miles southwest of Tehran, killing all aboard.

• Oct. 4, 2001: A Sibir Airlines Tu-154 flying from Tel Aviv, Israel, to Novosibirsk, Russia, explodes and plunges into the Black Sea, killing 78 people, most of them Israeli citizens. It was later determined the plane was hit by a Ukrainian missile during military training exercises.

• July 3, 2001: A Tu-154 operated by the Vladivostokavia airline en route from Yekaterinburg in the Ural Mountains to Vladivostok crashes in the Siberian city of Irkutsk, killing all 145 on board.

• Feb. 24, 1999: A China Southwest Airlines Tu-154 flying from Chengdu crashes on approach to Wenzhou, 800 miles southeast of Beijing, killing all 61 people aboard.

• Aug. 29, 1998: A Cubana Tu-154 flight from Quito to Havana crashes just after takeoff, killing 79 people, including 10 on the ground when the plane plowed into a soccer field.

• Dec. 15, 1997: A Tajikistan Airlines Tu-154 crashes in the United Arab Emirates, killing 85 passengers and crew.

• Aug. 29, 1996: A Vnukovo Airlines Tu-154 passenger plane carrying Russian and Ukrainian miners and their families from Moscow to Norway crashes into a mountain, killing all 141 on board.

• Dec. 7, 1995: A Tu-154 operated by Aeroflot Khabarovsk Airlines with 97 people on board disappeared flying to the far eastern Russian city of Khabarovsk. The remains were found 11 days later by a helicopter pilot in mountains near the Pacific coast.

• June 6, 1994: A China Northwest Airlines Tu-154 bound for Guangzhou crashes minutes after takeoff from Xian, a tourist city in northern China, killing all 160 people aboard.

• Jan. 3, 1994: All 124 people aboard a Moscow-bound Baikal Airlines Tu-154 are killed when it crashes into a snowy field near the town of Irkutsk. A farmer on the ground was also killed.


----------



## Iggis

This Tupolev-154 received major refurbishing and repair in December 2009, including rebuilding all of the engines with a next planned repair after 6 years only. Weather conditions at Smolensk were really poor with a heavy fog. Due to low visibility (400m), the Air Traffic Controllers proposed to the crew to divert to another airport (Moscow VKO, Minsk or Vitebsk), but the crew still made the decision to land in Smolensk. The crew attempted 4 approaches on Smolensk airport that ended up with death of 97 people 

I hope this awful tragedy would not influence on already bad relations between Russia and Poland, because russians mourning same as polish, people accepted it as their own tragedy, RIP.


----------



## KB

R.I.P.


----------



## 1000city

^^ Seems like initial news were slightly missinforming. The latest press releases say, that the plane encircled the airfield three times, but did only one, fatal approach. It hit 50 meters tall antenna 1 kilometer from the runway and crashed soon after:









Investigation will explain whether it was human error or plane malfunction. 


As for PL-RUS relations: many people here in Poland actually do hope, that this tragedy will help to improve them. Russian state showed some goodwill in past days and weeks, yesterday pres. Miedviediev and p.m. Putin seemed really touched, today TV Rossija is to broadcast Adndrzej Wajda's "Katyń", a lot of good gestures and words come from Russians to Poles - things are going the right way. The very time for that - WWII, occupation, communism etc. are over, it's time to look at future.

_Dziękujemy Rosjanom za Wasze reakcje._


----------



## siamu maharaj

Is there any speculation whether it was a mechanical fault or pilot error?


----------



## 1000city

There're speculations and nothing more. We need to wait to the end of investigation - at the moment in media pilot's error is considered more probable than malfunction. But as I say it's nothing but speculation.


----------



## Iggis

Russian and Polish authorities are now in a high cooperation to know the cause of this crash. But i guess, we will know the truth only if it will be suitable for public, because after this crash more and more journalists recognized a case with polish plane #1 in 2008 when President Kaczynski was on his way to Tbilisi, that day Air traffic control told the pilot to turn back because it was too dangerous to land, but the President ordered the pilot to land regardless. The pilot refused to land in Georgia's capital despite the direct intervention, but the incident highlights the differing protocols and conflicts possible on a VIP flight. 

I dont think it could be a mechanical fault, the plane was after full refurbishment. I am sure officials would not use a plane if it was in a bad condition, absolutely sure. For me as a russian, its just a pity thing that foreign mass media now try to make accent that it was Tupolev, that it is soviet produced, but its just a propaganda as usual, it wont help us to have back all dead people, we just need to wait for official investigation results and to memorize all people and look for a brighter future between 2 countries, i agree with *1000city*, now is the right time to open a new page in our relations, because we are now different, new generation is different and all people i know here in Russia want peace and friendship, despite propaganda, i hope it will happen.


----------



## hkskyline

*Polish plane crash highlights 'lamentable' fleet *

WARSAW, April 10 (Reuters) - The crash of a Polish official airliner that killed the president and dozens of top officials on Saturday highlights the condition of the government's air fleet, called "lamentable" by many critics.

The government has debated whether to replace its fleet of Soviet-era airplanes used for official visits, the oldest one of which is some 40-years old, but did not take the step fearing a voter backlash over large expenditures.

"We all know these planes were in lamentable condition," said Adam Rotfeld, a prominent Polish diplomat and former foreign minister said.

"This is an enormous tragedy, but it reminds us that top state representatives should really be travelling in the safest machines available."

The Tupolev Tu-154 which crashed on Saturday in Smolensk, claiming 97 lives, was manufactured in 1990. It underwent a major overhaul last year after it was grounded several times due to technical troubles.

The government also owns a second TU-154 and four smaller Yak-40s, along with 11 helicopters.

The larger Polish planes consume much more fuel than modern airlines and need to refuel at least once on longer routes, such as when flying to the United States.

A government helicopter carrying then Prime Minister Leszek Miller crashed in cold weather in 2003 due to heavy icing. All onboard survived, but Miller had to wear a backbrace after his hospital stay.

Due to frequent groundings, Kaczynski and Prime Minister Tusk had feuded several times over who would use the second TU-154 on several state visits and European Union summits.


----------



## Iggis

I knew this would be the main course of polish officials in this case, pity because its not objective at all.


----------



## 1000city

^^
It's not "the main course". The fleet replacement subject comes back like a boomerang for many years, this is just another ocassion. Technical issues are not considered as very probable cause - neither by officials nor by journalists.


----------



## Cosmin

Oh crap! RIP.

So this is the second A330-200 with pax to crash.


----------



## fox1




----------



## KB

*Dutch boy believed to be sole survivor when plane carrying 104 crashes*

A Dutch boy was believed to be the sole survivor Wednesday when a passenger jet bound from South Africa with 104 people aboard crashed while attempting to land in the Libyan capital, Tripoli, according to rescue officials and news organizations.

The Afriqiyah Airways Airbus was descending toward a runway at Libyan International Airport about 6 a.m. on a flight from Johannesburg. There was no official word on survivors, but a number of media outlets quoted airport sources as saying a Dutch child was taken from the scene to a hospital.

"I can confirm the crash but not the number of the dead," Bongani Sithole, an official of the airline at Johannesburg airport, told AFP. "We hear that it happened one meter [yard] away from the runway."

» Don't miss a thing. Get breaking news alerts delivered to your inbox.

Images from Libyan television showed a battered chunk of fuselage and debris scattered on the ground.

Afriqiyah Airways announces "that our flight 8U771 had an accident during landing at Tripoli International airport," a statement from the airline said. "At this moment, we have no information concerning possible casualties or survivors. Our information is that were 93 passengers and 11 crew aboard. The competent authorities are conducting the search and rescue mission."

The airline, which has operates an all Airbus fleet, is owned by the Libya-Africa Investment Portfolio.

http://www.latimes.com/news/la-fgw-libyan-crash-20150513,0,6101570.story


----------



## xlchris

Dutch news is 24/7 right now.

Just saw the flag at Schiphol (Amsterdam International Aiport) being half-staff right now.


----------



## Thermo

Very, very sad. Also for the boy who lost his parents + brother/sister... hno:


----------



## xlchris

Survivor confirmed to be 8-year old Ruben van Ashout from the Netherlands.


----------



## Henk

This is the 8 month old aircraft.


----------



## GlasgowMan

Is that the same aircraft the took the convicted Lockerby Bomber back home to Libya earlier this year?


----------



## Manazir

but HOW did the crash happen?? :/


----------



## Cosmin

We don't know yet.


----------



## KelvinatorNL

not 61, but 70 dutch casualties are being reported in the dutch media today


----------



## abbypan

Can not believe it! Everything seems in good condition. 








http://m.airporters.net/response.ht...hnvl.jpg&ref=/avl.html?name=Libya_plane_crash


----------



## Cosmin

Were you thinking that maybe there's a problem with the runway? Indeed both runways look good on satellite imagery, are long enough (especially 09/36), but I haven't been able to determine if they have ILS.:? Can't get my hands on any charts for TIP.

From watching the news footage and reading the discussions on A.net it seems that the crash site is somewhere beyond the threshold of rwy 27. Possible botched GA maybe...

Just an idea, I don't want to speculate, especially since information in scarce.


----------



## xlchris

Not 61 Dutch people were aboard but 70. The Dutch boy is called Rubben van Assouw and is 9 years old. He is the only one who survived the crash. The Dutch newspaper De Telegraaf (wich can be compared to The Sun and The Daily Mail) released an interview with the boy. He first was emotional but calmed down when he realised he wasn't talking to family. He doesn't know his parents died the newspaper said. 

The newspaper just posted a new article saying they are sorry for posting the article after thousands of reactions by people and the Dutch cabinet. They also said that they didn't say Rubens parents died.


----------



## Henk

*Surinam Blue Wing AN28 at Godo Holo went into forest*



> A Blue Wing Airlines Antonov AN-28, scheduled flight from Godo Holo [SMGH] to Paramaribo Zorg en Hoop (Suriname) with 6 passengers and 2 crew, was enroute about 10 minutes into the flight when the crew reported bad weather and shortly thereafter radio contact was lost. The airplane still has not arrived at Zorg en Hoop several hours after estimated arrival. All eight occupants are feared dead.
> 
> Air Traffic Services in Suriname said, the airplane crashed about 200km southeast of Paramaribo into the jungle in the Upper Marowijne District. Rescue and Recovery teams are attempting to reach the crash site Sunday morning (May 16th).
> 
> Passengers on another Blue Wing flight reported in the evening of May 15th (local), they had seen the still smouldering wreckage with no sign of life about 5km northeast of Pokisi (Upper Marowijne district) from their flight.
> 
> The exact location of Godo Holo is still unknown except for locals (see next paragraph), the Civil Aviation Authority of Suriname never published any data about the airstrip. Tourists reported on the Internet, that the airstrip is located at the Tapanahony River. The airline gives the distance to Godo Holo as 115 (unknown whether this is nautical miles, statute miles or plums) whereas the airline provides the distance to Drietabbetje as 110 (again unknown whether plums or any sort of miles). An airstrip, not mentioned anywhere, is visible on satellite images at Pikienkondre of Miranda, which about fits the distance difference, the tourist description of the airfield as well as the description of the crash location in the upper Marowijne District, which is marked by the joint of Tapanahony and Lawa Rivers to the Maroni (Marowijne) River.
> 
> Reader Erik confirmed Pikienkondre of Miranda to be part of Godo Holo (Godoolo) and the airfield visible there to be SMGH. Drietabbetje and the now identified Godo Holo are in the Sipalwini district, which still leaves the crash location Pokisi in the upper Marowijne district unclear.


AVHerald


----------



## Henk

*Pamir Airways Crash-Airplane with 38 passengers crashes in Afghanistan*



> A local Pamir Airways plane with 38 passengers and five crew on board, including some foreigners, crashed in Afghanistan on Monday, the interior ministry said.
> The airplane was en route from the northern city of Kunduz to the capital Kabul and went missing around 8 a.m. local (0330 GMT) this morning. Planes normally cross the mountainous Hindu Kush region on this route.
> 
> 
> “I can confirm that an aircraft carrying 38 passengers plus five crew has crashed somewhere in Salang Pass,” Interior Ministry spokesman Zemarai Bashary told Reuters after receiving a report from the private Afghan airline.
> 
> The Salang pass lies around 100 km (60 miles) north of Kabul at about an altitude of 13,350 feet. The cause of the crash was not immediately known, but it came amid cloudy and rainy weather in Kabul and its surrounding areas.
> 
> “The Pamir Airways report said there were a number of foreigners on board,” Bashary said, adding that NATO-led forces have been asked to assist in locating the plane with the help of drones.
> 
> A spokesman for NATO-led forces said that aircraft had been sent to search for the plane.
> Pamir Airways is one of three major private Afghan airlines that operates mostly domestic routes across Afghanistan.


Times of India


----------



## Cosmin

I cringe whenever this thread appears on my subscriptions list.

So this month we had:
Afriqiyah 771 (A330)
Blue Wing (An-28)
Pamir Airways 112 (An-24)

RIP.

Btw, Blue Wing really have issues with their An-28s. It's the third one to crash since 2008! They had a total of five, so they're now down to just two.


----------



## dumbfword

*At least 160 dead in India plane crash*


> (Reuters) - At least 160 people were confirmed dead in an Air India plane crash in southern India early on Saturday, officials said.
> 
> The accident occurred when the plane overshot the runway of the airport serving the city of Mangalore in Karnataka state. Indian television channels said the flight was coming in from Dubai.
> 
> "At least 160 passengers have died in the crash," V.S. Acharya, Home Minister of the southern state of Karnataka, told reporters.
> 
> A second official also confirmed that 160 people had been killed.
> 
> The plane was carrying 163 passengers and nine crew members. Officials had said earlier 169 people were on the plane.
> 
> "The plane apparently overshot the runway and has crashed. We have news that the plane caught fire after crashing," Rohit Katiyar, a top airport security official, told Reuters.


----------



## PlayasCity

*'Many dead' in India plane crash in Mangalore*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/world/10141297.stm

Page last updated at 3:40 GMT, Saturday, 22 May 2010 4:40 UK
E-mail this to a friendPrintable versionLocal television showed smoke pouring from the plane after the crash
A plane has crashed near the southern Indian city of Mangalore, with dozens feared dead. 

More than 160 people were said to be on board the Air India Express flight from Dubai, and some officials say they believe there are no survivors. 

Local TV has shown footage of the plane lying on its belly, with smoke billowing from the fuselage. 

Firefighters doused the plane with foam in an attempt to put out the fire. 

"There were 163 passengers and six crew members and we fear all of them have been killed," airport security official Rohit Katiyar was quoted as saying by Reuters. 

There is uncertainty over how many people were on board the plane - and local TV reported that there might have been some survivors. 

Difficult access

It is unclear whether the plane crashed before landing or after steering off the runaway. 

TV pictures have shown rescue workers taking away what looks like the body of a child from the crash site, our correspondent adds. 

Manglaore police superintendent Subramaneshwar Rao said: "Chances [of finding many survivors ] are very bleak as most of the plane has been burnt out." 

Another Mangalore police official told the BBC that smoke from the crash site was making it difficult for rescue workers to gain access to the plane. 

Mangalore airport is located at the top of a hill and analysts say it can be a difficult airport to land in. 

The BBC's Soutik Biswas in Delhi says India's air safety record has been good in the past decade, despite an explosion of private airlines and air travel in the country. 

The last major crash happened in the city of Patna in July 2000, killing at least 50 people, our correspondent adds.


----------



## PlayasCity

We have had crashes one after another in the past two weeks... What's going wrong???


----------



## 9wflyer

*Pictures from NDTV*



















CC: Myself, NDTV


----------



## aranjan

This is what the Air India Express plane that crashed looked like. The tail was different though.

Air India plane crashes in Mangalore: 169 on board


----------



## Cosmin

****! Another one. RIP. Runway overshoot...


PlayasCity said:


> We have had crashes one after another in the past two weeks... What's going wrong???


Statistically, such strings of events (in this case crashes) are to be expected.

So this month we had:
Afriqiyah 771 (A330)
Blue Wing (An-28)
Pamir Airways 112 (An-24)
Air India Express 812 (737)


----------



## aranjan

An Airbus, Antonov, and Boeing plane all go down in one month!? THE WORLD IS GOING TO END!


----------



## hkskyline

_To put this into context, Indian skies haven't seen many accidents in the past decade actually._

*Air crash puts focus on India infrastructure, safety*

NEW DELHI, May 23 (Reuters) - An air crash in India that killed 158 people has underlined fears about safety gaps in the country's booming airline industry and raised doubts about whether infrastructure can keep pace with rapid economic growth.

It was not clear what caused Saturday's crash, but pilots and aviation experts say regulatory oversight of safety and quality control are often poor. Staff training standards are also falling, they say.

Although India has had few major accidents in recent years, some half a dozen mid-air misses over the past year has underscored that safety issues exist.

Last year an Indian Airlines plane with about 150 passengers on board barely avoided a collision with an army helicopter that was part of the Indian president's entourage in Mumbai.

Indian media regularly reports about routine checks finding pilots reporting drunk for duty and in one instance last year pilots and crew were involved in a mid-air scuffle, leaving the aircraft to fly on its own for sometime.

"The Air India Express crash was waiting to happen," said A. Ranganathan, an airline safety consultant and pilot instructor.

"Safety standards in Indian aviation have been on the wane for the last six years. Efforts being made to correct the drift, but the systematic rot is so deep ... we are not likely to see any improvement in safety unless drastic changes are made."

Sustained robust growth has put more money in people's pockets, spurring air travel and an exponential growth in the number of low cost airlines. Domestic passenger traffic has tripled and international traffic doubled in the past five years.

But infrastructure may not have kept pace and a shortage of staff may be stretching both airlines and traffic control staff. Indian Commercial Pilot Association said in a statement 78 percent of crashes took place due to fatigue-related human error.

"You also need to augment the strength of air traffic control which is stretched," Kapil Kaul, head of the Centre for Asia-Pacific Aviation in South Asia, told Reuters.

"DISASTER WAITING TO HAPPEN"

The hill-top airport at Mangalore, the site of Saturday's crash, had other geographical challenges, and critics say the runway, though adequate for landing the Boeing 737 that crashed, was not long or wide enough to leave any room for error.

"This was no accident, but the direct result of the deliberate failure of officials at the high levels," said a statement of Environment Support Group which had sought to block the construction of the runway. While it was yet to be established if the accident was related to wider problems in India's aviation industry, experts say a lack of training, overworked staff and inadequate infrastructure only compounds the situation.

For instance, only seven radars serve Indian air space and only big airports have the latest low-visibility landing systems, a senior official of the Airports Authority of India told Reuters.

"A disaster was waiting to happen and we have been very lucky to have had no major accidents in the past 10 years," the official involved with aviation security said on condition of anonymity because of the issue's sensitivity.

In April 2008, then director general of civil aviation, Kanu Gohain, told the Mint newspaper that India had just three inspectors for 10 commercial airlines and 600 planes.

That number has now gone up, but many remain under-trained and a backlog of lapsed inspections may take years to clear.

A 2006 safety audit by the International Civil Aviation Organisation listed India as worst on "technical personnel qualification and training".

As the airline sector expanded, a shortage of pilots was met by hiring foreign pilots, some 565 of them flying now. But the government has ordered airlines to replace them with Indians by next summer, raising concerns about how the country will be able to produce enough qualified pilots so quickly. There are also calls to make inquiries into air accidents transparent. "To my knowledge in the last 50 years no inquiry report has been made public," Kaul said. "There is also the need for an independent safety board."


----------



## hkskyline

*Do Expat Pilots Deserve Scrutiny After Mangalore Crash?*
25 May 2010

(This story has been posted on The Wall Street Journal Online's India Real Time Report blog at blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime.)

Posted by Amol Sharma

The crash of an Air India Express jet in Mangalore has turned a spotlight on the use of foreign pilots in India, with some aviation consultants and media talking heads pointing the finger at expatriates for accidents and close-shaves in recent years.

Aviation and Air India officials have been quick to point out, however, that the pilot of the Boeing 737-800 in Saturday's accident, a U.K. national of Serbian heritage, was quite experienced. He had 9,000 hours of flying experience and had landed 19 times at Mangalore's Bajpe airport, the company's chairman told reporters Sunday. So it would seem a stretch to suggest that he was somehow unprepared to pull off the hilltop landing.

Nevertheless, the crash of flight IX 812 has provoked debate again on whether India needs foreign pilots in the first place. As of January, there were 562 expatriates commanding Indian jetliners, according to government data. Kingfisher Airlines had the most with 139, while Jet Airways and Air India had 137 and 136, respectively. There are about 9,800 total licensed commercial pilots in India, though many are only qualified to serve as co-pilots.

Foreign pilots were brought on a few years ago because there weren't enough Indian aviators with the experience to command the new aircraft, including the Boeing 737-800 and the Boeing 777, being inducted into the Indian fleet as the industry expanded.

Some Indian aviators have raised concerns about cultural miscues--language misunderstandings and the like--when an Indian pilot and an expatriate are working a flight together. But one Air India pilot, an Indian, said such issues are often overblown and were unlikely to have played any role in the crash.

"The confusion that takes place in the cockpit is usually very minor and wouldn't lead to such a catastrophe," the pilot said, requesting anonymity since the airline has a gag on its employees during the post-crash controversy.

The idea was that the foreigners would train Indians to operate the more advanced aircraft over time, but Indian pilots have complained that they aren't being promoted fast enough.

"There isn't a good plan in place to promote the Indian pilots and remove the expats," the Air India pilot said.

The issue of when the expatriates would be kicked out became more pressing when the industry's breakneck growth fell off in 2008 and early 2009 amid the global downturn, making it harder for Indian pilots to get jobs. Some union officials say that even with the economic rebound in recent months, there are still thousands of Indian pilots out of work.

Airlines have indeed removed several hundred expatriates in the past few years and the Directorate General of Civil Aviation, the top airline regulator in India, has ordered airlines to phase out expatriate pilots entirely by July 31, 2011.

India is also trying hard to improve its training facilities so a new generation of pilots is ready to take command of advanced wide-body jetliners. In response to a question in parliament on May 4, Civil Aviation Minister Praful Patel said "in order to have sufficient quality of pilots over longer period of time," the government has modernized the Indira Gandhi Rashtriya Uran Akademi (The Indira Gandhi National Flight Academy) by acquiring more trainer aircraft and upgrading civil and electrical infrastructure. A new flying institute has also been set up in Maharashtra state, he said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Libya crash investigators say no technical fault*

TRIPOLI, May 30 (Reuters) - Data retrieved so far from an Airbus A330 which crashed in Libya on May 12 has revealed no evidence of any technical failure with the aircraft before the crash, a Libyan commission of investigation said.

"There is no sign indicating a technical failure in the plane before the incident, according to data recovered up until now from the two black boxes," commission chief Naji Dhaw said in a preliminary report seen by Reuters.

The report also ruled out an explosion or fire on board the plane before the crash, which killed 103 people, and said there was no evidence it was caused by an act of terrorism.


----------



## GEwinnen

It's time to remember the worst aviation disaster in history. On March, 27th, 1977, 583 people on board of two 747 died in a collision on Tenerife Airport Los Rodeos.

The final minutes before the disaster:


----------



## xlchris

Dutch Twitter just exploded, an airplane was flying low and burning. 

Slighty new information is coming online. 

Maroc Air plane
Burning wing
Landed safely
Approx. 250 people aboard


----------



## xlchris

Airplane flew realy low, people in city Haarlem could see it clearly. Police speaks of miracle that the airplane didn't hit anything.


----------



## Henk

..


----------



## mwg12a

GEwinnen said:


> It's time to remember the worst aviation disaster in history. On March, 27th, 1977, 583 people on board of two 747 died in a collision on Tenerife Airport Los Rodeos.
> 
> The final minutes before the disaster:


this is for real??? Good Lord!!!


----------



## Cosmin

You mean you never heard of the Tenerife air disaster?:shifty:


----------



## Cosmin

xlchris said:


> Dutch Twitter just exploded, an airplane was flying low and burning.
> 
> Slighty new information is coming online.
> 
> Maroc Air plane
> Burning wing
> Landed safely
> Approx. 250 people aboard


M...yeah. It was a Royal Air Maroc 737-400, with 156 pax, suffered a bird strike. Landed safely.

It's always interesting to see the difference between eye witness accounts and what really happened.


----------



## hkskyline

Cosmin said:


> M...yeah. It was a Royal Air Maroc 737-400, with 156 pax, suffered a bird strike. Landed safely.
> 
> It's always interesting to see the difference between eye witness accounts and what really happened.


Ah .. so a flaming engine due to a bird strike, not a burning wing!


----------



## KB

pics or it never happened


----------



## Cosmin

Here...
http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=63948&start=30


----------



## hakz2007

*Plane fails to take off in DR Congo as landing gears explodes*


> KINSHASA, June 22 (PNA/Xinhua) -- A Boeing MD 80 aircraft failed to take off in Kinshasa on Monday as one of its landing gears suddenly exploded, airport officials told Xinhua.
> 
> The plane, which belongs to Hewa Bora airline company, was at the Ndjili international airport in Kinshasa, the capital of the Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC) and was due to leave for Goma, a city in eastern DRC.
> 
> The pilot managed to maintain the plane and safely brought it back to the runway after a short take-off.
> 
> No casualty was reported among the 101 passengers aboard. But the aircraft was damaged.
> 
> The accident once again raises safety concerns in DRC's civil aviation sector. Recently, the civil aviation authority promised to be more strict when awarding contracts, licenses and flying certificates to airlines to ensure safety.
> 
> An inquiry has been launched by the regulatory body to look into the incident. (PNA/Xinhua)


http://www.pna.gov.ph/index.php?idn=4&sid=&nid=4&rid=283120


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Sundance plane found in Congo with no survivors*



> IT could take weeks to repatriate the bodies of six Australian mining executives after rescuers found the wreckage of their crashed plane in remote jungle in west Africa.
> 
> The entire board of Perth-based mining company Sundance Resources were among the 11 people killed when their twin turboprop CASA C212 plane crashed during a flight from Cameroon's capital Yaounde to Yangadou in Congo on Saturday.
> 
> The executives were on their way to inspect Sundance's Mbalam iron ore project, near Yangadou.
> 
> Congolese civil aviation chief Michel Ambendet confirmed that the plane had been found at Dima, an area about 30km from Yangadou.
> 
> On board were Queensland mining magnate and Sundance non-executive director Ken Talbot, chairman Geoff Wedlock, chief executive Don Lewis, company secretary John Carr-Gregg and non-executive directors John Jones and Craig Oliver.


Basically, 11 people died on the aircraft when it crashed on its way to Congo . rip

http://www.news.com.au/national/sun...ith-no-survivors/story-e6frfkvr-1225882528007


----------



## Spookvlieger

An old one:, Brussels, Belgium: 25 may,2008


----------



## Brown Tiger

Brown Tiger said:


> I also Pity this kind of people, they don't have right direction, no social improvement at least you cannot match India's Development and you will be left behind by countries around you. Dont be hurt because this is the reality. Unless, you change your government stand , influence and structure these will change. Have you seen westerners walking around Pakistan's cities? No Sir, because its very DANGEROUS PLACE..



THE INTENTION HERE IS NOT TO EMBARRASS THIS COUNTRY BUT TO BE AWARE FOR THOSE AUTHORITIES THERE SAFETY IS IMPORTANT:

Fatal Events Since 1970 for
Pakistan International Airlines

The following events are those involving at least one passenger death where the aircraft flight had a direct or indirect role. Excluded would be events where the only passengers killed were stowaways, hijackers, or saboteurs.

1. 5 August 1970; Pakistan International Airlines F27; Islamabad, Pakistan: The aircraft entered a steep dive and crashed about three minutes after a night takeoff in poor weather. All four crew members and 26 passengers were killed.

2. 31 December 1970; Pakistan International Airlines F27; East Pakistan: The aircraft lost altitude and impacted about 300 feet (90 meters) short of the runway. Seven of the 31 passengers were killed.

3. 8 December 1972; Pakistan International Airlines F27; near Jalot, Pakistan: The aircraft struck high ground during a flight under deteriorating weather conditions. All five crew members and 28 passengers were killed.

4. 26 November 1979; Pakistan International Airlines 707-300; near Jeddah, Saudi Arabia: A fire developed in the rear of the passenger cabin about 18 minutes after takeoff. During the emergency air turn back, the crew was incapacitated by smoke and fumes and the aircraft crashed about 87 miles (140 km) from the airport. The source of the fire was not determined, but the most probable source was the ignition of fuel from a portable stove carried by a passenger. All 11 crew members and 145 passengers were killed.

5. 23 October 1986; Pakistan International Airlines F27; near Peshawar, Pakistan: The aircraft struck the ground about 2.5 miles (4 km) short of the runway during a night approach. Six of the seven crew members and 7 of the 47 passengers were killed.

6. 25 August 1989; Pakistan International Airlines F27; near Jalot, Pakistan: The aircraft was reported missing after a flight through mountain valleys and poor weather. All five crew members and 49 passengers were presumed killed.

7. 28 September 1992; Pakistan International Airlines A300B4; near Katmandu, Nepal: The crew was flying the aircraft was flying an approach about 1300 feet (400 meters) lower than planned when the aircraft collided with high ground. The event happened in daylight and with cloud shrouding the mountains. All 12 crew and 155 passengers were killed

8. 10 July 2006; Pakistan International Airlines F27; Multan, Pakistan: Shortly after takeoff from Multan Airport on a scheduled domestic flight to Lahore, the aircraft reportedly experienced engine problems. The aircraft lost altitude, struck a power line and crashed in a field near the airport. All four crew members and 41 passengers were killed.


----------



## Vrooms

Crashes by Singapore Carriers:

*SilkAir Flight 185 *
Year:1997
Route:Jakarta to Singapore

The flight plunged into Indonesia's Musi river killing all 97 passangers and 7 crew on board.
__________________________________________________________________________
*Singapore Airlines Flight 006*








Year:2000
Route:Los Angeles to Singapore via Taipei

Pilot attempts to take off from wrong runway in Taipei during Typhoon killing 83 of the 179 occupants.


----------



## hkskyline

*Rains delay salvage of crashed Pakistan plane*

ISLAMABAD, July 29 (Reuters) - Heavy monsoon rains in Islamabad on Thursday hampered recovery efforts at the site of a Pakistani plane crash that killed all 152 people on board a day earlier, a senior police officer said.

The Airbus 321, belonging to private airline AirBlue, crashed on Wednesday into a steep and heavily-wooded hillside in Islamabad shortly before it was due to land after a flight from the southern port city of Karachi.

Thick fog and rainy weather are considered the most likely reasons for the worst aviation accident on Pakistani soil.

Bin Yameen, deputy inspector-general with the Islamabad police, told Reuters the operation to recover the remains of victims could not be resumed due to the heavy rain. Difficulty in accessing the site was also complicating salvage efforts.

"We are waiting for the rain to stop. In such weather, neither helicopters can fly nor rescue workers move up easily.

"We may give it a try but it seems very difficult to carry out such operation in difficult terrain," he said.

Investigators were looking into causes of the crash, said senior Civil Aviation Administration officer Ayaz Jadoon.

"They're going through records and documents, though they couldn't go up because of bad weather," he said, adding the plane's flight data recorder has yet to be recovered.

EVIDENCE WASHING AWAY

The control tower at the airport was sealed off, and radio traffic between the plane and the tower was being examined.

The torrential rain may also damage, or wash away, evidence at the site.

"Time is very precious," the investigation team's head, Khawaja Abdul Majeed, told Dawn News television after arriving in Islamabad late Wednesday from Karachi.

"We have to collect evidence as soon as possible, so we don't have much time."

While Wednesday's crash is the worst aviation accident inside Pakistan, the state-owned airline PIA has had worse disasters. In 1979 and 1992, PIA jets crashed in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia and Kathmandu, Nepal, killing 156 and 167 people, respectively.

Within Pakistan, the last major aviation accident was in 2006 when a PIA plane crashed near the central city of Multan killing 45 people.

The federal information minister said late on Wednesday rescue workers had been able to recover 115 bodies during a day-long operation at the hard-to-access site.

Some relatives gathered at the city's main Pakistan Institute of Medical Sciences (PIMS) hospital to identify bodies.

A hospital official, Tahir Nadeem, said 59 bodies had been identified and taken away by their relatives while the remaining bodies -- mostly in pieces -- have been sent to the morgue.

The government declared a day of mourning on Thursday for the victims.

"My heart and mind are not ready to believe that he has died. I'm still hoping he might call me anytime," civil engineer Nadeem Ahmed told Reuters, as he searched among the bodies at the hospital for his brother. Ahmed did not find his brother's body.

Sarfraz Chaudhry, a retired soldier, was hoping to find body of his sister, Gulzar Bibi, who was one of eight family members on the ill-fated plane.

"She was coming here to attend a funeral of a 90-year-old relative, but nobody knew that she and others would have their last day," he said.

"We have identified six of our dead relatives, but of my sister and one other, we are still searching and hope that we find them."


----------



## KB

*Black box of crashed plane found: DG CAA*

ISLAMABAD: Director General Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) said the black box of Air Blue’s flight ED 202 which crashed on Thursday in Margalla Hills has been recovered from the crash site.

Talking to Geo News, DG CAA Junaid Ameen said cockpit voice recorder and black box of crashed have been recovered from Margalla Hills. The black box will be send to France or Germany to retrieve the data. The truth will be unveil for public at the conclusion of the investigations, he added

There were 152 people on board the ill-fated plane, which crashed just as it was getting ready to land in Islamabad. All passengers and crew on board were killed.

- Geo


----------



## KB

*An Antonov 24 passenger plane crashes on final approach to Igarka Airport (IAA)*

An Antonov 24 passenger plane crashed while on final approach to Igarka Airport (IAA). Flight KTK-57 had originated at Krasnoyarsk Airport (KJA) for the three hour and ten minutes flight to Igarka. Eleven occupants were killed in the accident.

Weather reported about the time of the accident (01:40 local time; 21:40 Moscow time; 17:40 UTC) was:
UOII 021800Z 17002MPS 1500 BR OVC006 15/13 Q0998 NOSIG RMK QFE746 12////55
18:00 UTC: wind 170 degrees at 2 m/s; Visibility 1500 m; Ceiling 600 ft.overcast; Temperature 15°C, Dew point 13°C; 998 hPa

http://www.aviation-safety.net/database/record.php?id=20100803-0


----------



## KB

*Plane accident scare at Zimbabwe's Harare airport*

There have been chaotic scenes at Zimbabwe's Harare International Airport after a safety drill was mistaken for a real plane accident.

The BBC's Brian Hungwe, at the airport, says he saw a large plume of smoke and helicopters over the runway.

Earlier, the Civil Aviation Authority head had confirmed to reporters that a plane had been involved in an accident.

But an aviation spokeswoman later told the BBC it was a drill, and that distressed "relatives" were "actors".

Correspondents say it seemed that not many people were informed of the safety drill.

Witnesses reported seeing several ambulances heading towards the airport.

David Chawota, Zimbabwe's Civil Aviation Authority head, then began fielding phone calls about the incident.

"I can confirm that a 767 plane coming from London has had an accident at Harare airport," he told AFP news agency.

He told Reuters: "I can confirm there has been an accident, but I cannot give details right now. I am not at the site, but there are just injuries, no deaths."

But at a press conference at the airport later, he said this was part of the plan.

"Telling the media was part of the exercise. We wanted to see how the media would react," AP news agency quoted him as saying.

"In the event, the drill was a success because all our systems worked perfectly," he said.

"Police, security and hospital staff reacted swiftly." 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-10879353


----------



## ImBoredNow

(CNN) -- It's too early to say whether former Sen. Ted Stevens and the four others who died in an Alaskan plane crash initially survived but eventually succumbed while waiting to be rescued, the chairwoman of the National Transportation Safety Board told CNN Wednesday.

"We don't know that information at this point," Deborah Hersman told CNN's "American Morning." "It's going to be up to the medical examiner to determine the cause of death." Autopsies on the victims are expected to be completed by the end of the day Wednesday.

The plane flew into the side of a mountain in remote southern Alaska Monday night, authorities said. Brutal terrain and bad weather kept survivors waiting 12 hours for rescue after the crash, officials and witnesses said. The accident left five people dead and four others injured.

Hersman said the investigation into the cause of the crash is "in the very early stages" and teams have been systematically gleaning detail from interviews with first responders.

"We're really putting a lot of the factual information together right now," Hersman said. "We're certainly looking at weather but everything is on the table right now and we haven't ruled anything out."

She said investigators talked to a physician who spent the night on the hillside with survivors and also spoke to emergency responders as they try to determine what happened leading up to the accident.

They plan to interview guests and employees at the lodge from which the people on the plane departed, and speak to people who communicated with those on board the flight, Hersman said. They haven't yet talked to the four survivors, who may owe their lives to the fact that "there was no post-crash fire," she added.

"Right now our first priority is to make sure that they get the medical attention that they need and certainly we'd like to talk to them," Hersman said. "They'll be able to give us a good picture."

The Alaska Department of Public Safety identified the dead as Stevens, of Anchorage, Alaska; pilot Theron "Terry" Smith, 62, of Eagle River, Alaska; lobbyist William "Bill" Phillips Sr., of the Washington, D.C., area; GCI executive Dana Tindall, 48, of Anchorage, Alaska; and her daughter Corey Tindall, 16, of Anchorage, Alaska. The bodies have been recovered and sent to Anchorage.

Injured were William "Willy" Phillips Jr., 13, the son of Bill Phillips Sr.; Sean O'Keefe, 54; his son, Kevin O'Keefe; and lobbyist Jim Morhard, of Alexandria, Virginia. Sean O'Keefe is the former head of NASA.

The aircraft, which was taking the group on a fishing trip, crashed around 7 p.m. Monday about 17 miles north of Dillingham in the southwestern area of the state, authorities said. The region, near the Bering Sea southwest of Anchorage, is rugged terrain surrounded by mountains.

When the nine people on board had not arrived at a camp on time, the search began. The pilot was not required to file a flight plan, authorities said.

Pilots flying over the crash site said the amphibious DeHavilland DHC-Z3T Otter flew into the side of the mountain, which has a 40-degree slope. The pilots didn't think anyone on board could have survived such an accident.

The area was so rough and rocky that rescuers airlifted in a physician with a satellite phone, and the doctor had to hike 1,000 feet to reach the site, Hersman said Tuesday.

Five volunteers, including some with medical training, assisted and stabilized the survivors overnight, officials said. One of the survivors was outside the fuselage when the doctor arrived.

Eric Shade, one of the pilots who found the wreckage, said the plane appeared to have traveled at least 100 feet from the point of impact.

"It was pretty smashed," Shade said. "The wings were laying behind the fuselage on each side. I couldn't see the floats; the floats were underneath it. I couldn't see anything in the front of the airplane. From the window forward ... everything was gone."

Shade said the doomed pilot's path didn't appear to make sense, given the location.

"When you're flying down low, into stuff like this, you're flying in the hills -- in between the hills. You have to know where they're at," Shade said. "He flew into the side of the mountain. I have no idea how he got there."


Kristopher Abel, an Alaska Air National Guard senior airman who arrived over the crash site by helicopter to aid in the rescue effort, described the scene as a "jumbled mess."

"The volunteers who'd gotten there, spent the night there, were frazzled. They were dirty and wet and tired themselves. They had been treating these guys overnight."

Abel told CNN the fuselage of the plane was "surprisingly intact." It was where "all but one of the survivors and everybody else were located," he added.

Jonathan Davis, another senior airman with the Alaska Air National Guard, said one of the younger survivors was able to leave the plane and "spent the night under the wing" in what he described as a stark crash scene.

"There was a scar on the hillside where it (the plane) impacted and skidded up the hill. That was probably about 75 yards long. As we approached the aircraft, you could smell the fuel. The wings were swept back. The engine compartment of the plane had broken off or buried itself into the ground."

Because of its vast size, air travel is common in Alaska, often through perilous weather.

"Planes have crashed up here since people started flying up here. People are going to continue to fly. The weather's going to continue to be difficult," Davis said.

Ted Stevens expressed his own fears about Alaskan air travel after a 1978 crash that killed his first wife and four others.

"Plane crashes are the occupational hazard of Alaska politics," Stevens told The Washington Post in 1979. The Post added, "He said he often felt as if one's number had to come up eventually, and even though he had been a fighter pilot in World War II, the prospect of flying around in his campaign frightened him."

In 1972, House Majority Leader Hale Boggs and U.S. Rep. Nick Begich were traveling in a plane that is thought to have crashed in Alaska. It was never found.

Nick Begich was the father of one of Alaska's current U.S. senators, Mark Begich.

Stevens, 86, was remembered Tuesday as a "lion who retreated before nothing" and for being a guiding light in the formation of the country's 49th state. He was the longest-serving Republican in the U.S. Senate's history and a champion for Alaska.

Stevens earned the nickname "Uncle Ted" and a reputation as one of the most effective of all pork-barrel lawmakers, a senator who funneled billions of federal dollars to his home state.

His footprint can be seen all over Alaska. In Anchorage, where most people fly into the state, a large sign proclaims "Ted Stevens Anchorage International Airport."


----------



## KB

*Azerbaijan Airlines A319 damaged in Istanbul incident *

Investigators are attending the scene of a runway incident at Istanbul Ataturk Airport in which an Azerbaijan Airlines Airbus A319 has been damaged.

Images from the scene show that the twin-engined aircraft appears to have suffered the loss of its nose-gear in the event. It has come to rest near a fence, with its forward fuselage in contact with the ground.

The images also show that the nose of the jet carries the name 'Guba', identifying it as serial number 2588, registered 4K-AZ04.

Flightglobal's ACAS database shows that this A319 is a five-year old airframe fitted with CFM International CFM56 engines.

Circumstances of the event are unclear.

Turkish media state that the aircraft was operating as flight J2075, from Baku, and was transporting 121 passengers and seven crew. No injuries are reported.



















http://www.flightglobal.com/article...rlines-a319-damaged-in-istanbul-incident.html


----------



## hkskyline

*Colombian airliner crashes during storm, one dead*
16 August 2010

BOGOTA, Aug 16 (Reuters) - A Colombian passenger jet operated by local airline Aires crashed while landing on San Andres island on Monday during a storm, injuring 114 passengers while one died of a heart attack, local authorities said.

The Boeing 737 carrying 121 passengers and six crew members was arriving on the Caribbean resort island when it crashed short of the runway. Lightning and heavy winds were reported.

"The plane arriving from Bogota landed in the middle of an intense electrical storm," Colonel Gustavo Barrero of the Colombia Air Force told reporters.

The injured were taken to local hospitals.

"The captain of the airliner (pilot) told us it was struck by lighting. We are inspecting the remains of the plane to try to establish what the damages were and what caused the accident," said Donald Tascon, deputy director of Colombia's aeronautics authority.

The plane's fuselage broke into three parts. The island's airport was closed to allow the investigation to proceed.

Medics on the scene told El Tiempo newspaper that passenger Amar Fernandez de Barretos suffered a heart attack just after the accident and died on her way to the hospital.

Airline Aires is privately owned.


----------



## dimes

hkskyline said:


> *Colombian airliner crashes during storm, one dead*
> 16 August 2010
> 
> BOGOTA, Aug 16 (Reuters) - A Colombian passenger jet operated by local airline Aires crashed while landing on San Andres island on Monday during a storm, injuring 114 passengers while one died of a heart attack, local authorities said.
> 
> The Boeing 737 carrying 121 passengers and six crew members was arriving on the Caribbean resort island when it crashed short of the runway. Lightning and heavy winds were reported.
> 
> "The plane arriving from Bogota landed in the middle of an intense electrical storm," Colonel Gustavo Barrero of the Colombia Air Force told reporters.
> 
> The injured were taken to local hospitals.
> 
> "The captain of the airliner (pilot) told us it was struck by lighting. We are inspecting the remains of the plane to try to establish what the damages were and what caused the accident," said Donald Tascon, deputy director of Colombia's aeronautics authority.
> 
> The plane's fuselage broke into three parts. The island's airport was closed to allow the investigation to proceed.
> 
> Medics on the scene told El Tiempo newspaper that passenger Amar Fernandez de Barretos suffered a heart attack just after the accident and died on her way to the hospital.
> 
> Airline Aires is privately owned.


----------



## KB

RIP to the dead 


why would a pilot "land in an intense electric storm"?


----------



## dimes

KB said:


> RIP to the dead
> 
> 
> why would a pilot "land in an intense electric storm"?


The investigations will reveal it soon, 

By now, this one was the 737-NG


----------



## KB

*Accident: Aires B737 at San Andres Island on Aug 16th 2010, landed short of runway and broke up*

An Aires Boeing 737-700, registration HK-4682 performing flight 4C-8250 from Bogota to San Andres Island (Colombia) with 125 passengers and 6 crew, touched down short of runway 06 and broke up in three parts while landing at San Andres Island Airport at 01:49L (06:49Z). One passenger was killed, 34 passengers received injuries of varying degrees. All survivors were taken to a local hospital for treatment or checks.

Local hospitals reported, that 4 survivors needed surgery, some survivors are still in critical condition. The deceased female passenger (68) had received injuries in the accident, but suffered a cardiac arrest and died while being transported to the hospital.

The airline initially reported 121 passengers and 6 crew (127 people) on board, later released a passenger list containing 125 passenger names (including 4 lap children) and 6 crew (131 people on board). Four of the passengers underwent surgeries with 3 of them being "safe", another passenger is listed with "guarded prognosis".

San Andres Island Police reported, that the airplane was struck by lightning just as it flared and touched down. Police reported 121 passengers, 4 lap children and 6 crew (131 people) on board.

Colombia Air Force said, the airplane attempted to land in the middle of a powerful thunderstorm but touched down before the threshold of runway 06.

National Police said, parts of the airplane are scattered over 600 meters (2000 feet) of the runway.

Colombia's CAA confirmed the accident but did not have any details. At the time of the accident the visibility was reported at 4000 meters (13000 feet), rain and winds around 15 knots, there were thunderstorms in the area.

Colombia's CAA said in the evening (local San Andres Island time), that the airplane was struck by lightning about 80 meters ahead of the threshold of the runway.

San Andres Island's runway 06/24 is 2380 meters/7800 feet long and 36 meters/120 feet wide. The airport features VOR/DME and RNAV approaches to both runway ends as well as a NDB approach to runway 06.

_Metars:_
SKSP 161200Z 00000KT 9999 FEW013 SCT080 BKN200 26/24 A2987 RETSRA
SKSP 161100Z 00000KT 9999 FEW013CB SCT080 27/25 A2985 RMK LTNG/CB/E
SKSP 160500Z 07006KT 9999 FEW016 SCT200 29/26 A2990
SKSP 160400Z VRB02KT 9999 BKN016TCU SCT200 29/26 A2991
SKSP 160400Z VRB02KT 9999 BKN016 TCU SCT200 29/26 A2991
SKSP 160300Z 06003KT 9999 FEW016 BKN200 29/26 A2989
SKSP 160200Z 06003KT 9999 FEW016 BKN200 29/26 A2988
SKSP 160100Z 07004KT 9999 FEW018 SCT200 29/25 A2986



Threshold of runway 06:









HK-4682 on the runway (Photos: AP/Periodico El Isleno, Richard Garcia):



















Map (Graphics: AVH/Google Earth):










VOR Y rwy 06 (Graphics: AIP Colombia):









SKSP aerodrome chart (Graphics: AIP Colombia):









http://avherald.com/h?article=42fb63a9&opt=0


----------



## urbanfan89

Not a civil aircraft, but intriguing nonetheless.

What appears to be a North Korean MIG-15 has crashed in Liaoning, China. The Chinese government has confirmed that it was a defection attempt, and the plane may have been shot down by China.

More pictures here: http://hnhanya.blog.hexun.com/55583731_d.html


----------



## hkskyline

*Foreigners among 14 killed in Nepal plane crash*
24 August 2010

KATHMANDU, Aug 24 (Reuters) - Fourteen people -- including four Americans, a Japanese and British national -- were killed when their small plane crashed in bad weather in Nepal on Tuesday, an airport official said.

The Agni Air plane, returning to Kathmandu after failing to land in Lukla in eastern Nepal because of bad weather, crashed near the outskirts of the capital, Home (interior) Ministry official Jai Mukunda Khanal said.

Lukla is the gateway to Mount Everest.

"Rescuers are on the spot. Yes, we can confirm that all 14 on board the plane are dead," Kathmandu airport official Tri Ratna Manandhar told Reuters.

"Rescuers are waiting at the crash site to bring the bodies back to Kathmandu. But the work is hampered due to heavy rains," Manandhar said.

Laxman Bhattarai, a spokesman for Nepal's Tourism and Civil Aviation Ministry, said the government had formed an investigation commission to probe the cause of the crash and asked it to report within 65 days.

The U.S. embassy in Kathmandu confirmed the death of its nationals and said it was ready to assist Nepal as needed.

The plane, a German-made Dornier, had five Nepali passengers and a crew of three.

Local television channels said the plane had broken into pieces.

Eighteen people, 12 of them Germans, were killed when a small plane crashed two years ago in Lukla.


----------



## fozzy

hno: crash in china


----------



## fozzy

A Henan airlines Embraer ERJ-190 crashed in harbin, China killing 42 passengers 49 managed to survive!!!!! R.I.P. to the victims


----------



## Neto_Shenzhen

fozzy said:


> A Henan airlines Embraer ERJ-190 crashed in harbin, China killing 42 passengers 49 managed to survive!!!!! R.I.P. to the victims


All avaiable pictures so far:









































































































One of the engines:

























































Some bodies were too far away fro the plane, a "Search & Rescue" operation had to be made:

















Now in the morning:


----------



## hkskyline

*Safety concerns have been raised about runway where Chinese passenger jet crashed, killing 42* 
25 August 2010

YICHUN, China (AP) - At least one airline had questioned the safety of nighttime landings at the relatively new airport in northeast China where a passenger jet crashed and burned while trying to land at night on a fog-shrouded runway, killing 42 people and injuring 54.

The Henan Airlines plane crashed late Tuesday in a grassy area near the Lindu airport in the Heilongjiang province city of Yichun. Survivors among the 96 passengers and crew described scenes of horror, with luggage falling down and escapes through flames and broken holes in the fuselage.

It was China's first major commercial air disaster in nearly six years. The plane's two black boxes were recovered Wednesday, the official Xinhua News Agency reported, but it is still not known what caused the accident.

Vice Prime Minister Zhang Dejiang arrived Wednesday at the crash site to help set up an investigation team. State television reported that a preliminary investigation found that the airplane did not catch fire or explode in the air and that there were no signs of sabotage.

The newly built airport in Yichun sits in a forested valley and has operated for a year.

China Southern Airlines decided last August to avoid night flights in and out of Yichun, switching its daily flight from Harbin to the daytime. A technical notice cited concerns about the airport's surrounding terrain, runway lighting and wind and weather conditions.

"Principally, there should be no night flights at Yichun airport," said the notice from China Southern's Heilongjiang branch that was posted online. An employee with the branch's technical office confirmed the notice's authenticity. He declined to give his name because he was not authorized to talk to the media, but said China Southern decided to cancel night flights at Yichun "for safety concerns. We're cautious."

The crash and fire were so severe that little of the fuselage remained, though the charred tail was still largely intact. China Central Television said eight of the victims were found 65 to 100 feet (20 to 30 meters) from the plane's wreckage in a muddy field.

Xinhua said officials had earlier reported 43 dead because one body was torn apart in the crash and had been counted as two. It said the pilot, Qi Quanjun, survived the crash but was badly hurt and cannot speak.

One survivor told Xinhua that there was strong turbulence just after the announcement that the plane was about to land.

"There were four or five bad turbulence (jolts) and luggage in the overhead bin was raining down," he was quoted as saying. "Everyone panicked. Those sitting in the back began rushing to the front of the cabin."

"There was smog, which I knew was toxic. I held my breath and ran until I saw a burning hole on one side of the cabin. I crawled out and ran at least 100 meters (yards) to ensure I was safe."

One of the dead was a Chinese with a foreign passport, according to Xinhua, but it did not give the nationality. It also said a passenger from Taiwan was hurt.

Five of those on board were children, the Civil Aviation Administration of China said, and at least one, an 8-year-old boy, survived. Ji Yifan told Xinhua he was saved by another passenger.

"Someone dragged me to the emergency exit door and threw me out before I realized what was going on," the boy was quoted as saying.

Ji told Xinhua that the evacuation slide, which was on fire, broke as he was sliding down. "I fell to the ground. Again someone dragged me aside," he said. He was speaking from his hospital bed, where he had bruises on his face, neck and arms.

A staff member at Shenzhen Airlines, the parent company of Henan Airlines, said the dead included a married couple, Lu Lu and Zhou Haobin, who worked together as flight attendants.

"They always fly together. They said that was so that they could go home together," said the staff member who was friends with the couple and asked not to be identified by name because he was not authorized to speak to the media.

He said the captain, Qi, was a 40-year-old former People's Liberation Army pilot.

The Brazilian-made Embraer E-190 jet had taken off from Heilongjiang's capital of Harbin shortly before 9 p.m. (1300 GMT) and crashed a little more than an hour later while arriving at Yichun, a city of about 1 million people 100 miles (160 kilometers) from the Russian border.

Eighteen officials from China's Ministry of Human Resources and Social Security and various provincial branches were on the flight, headed to a meeting in Yichun, Xinhua said. It said Vice Minister Sun Baoshu was in critical condition with broken bones and head injuries.

The Yichun city Communist Party published an online list of victims with 42 names. They ranged in age from 12, a girl, to 55.

A statement in Chinese on Embraer's website said the company had sent officials to the crash scene to cooperate with the investigation.

"Embraer extends its profound condolences and wishes for recovery to the families and friends of those lost or injured in the accident," it said.

Henan Airlines is based in the central Chinese province of the same name and flies smaller regional jets, mainly on routes in north and northeast China. Previously known as Kunpeng Airlines, the carrier was relaunched as Henan Airlines earlier this year. It launched the Yichun-Harbin service this year.

Henan Airlines, which on Wednesday suspended all its flights, and many other regional Chinese airlines flying shorter routes have struggled in the past few years, losing passengers to high-speed railroad lines that China has aggressively expanded.

Full-tilt expansion of Chinese air traffic in the 1990s led to a series of crashes that gave China the reputation of being unsafe. The poor record prompted the government to improve safety drastically, from airlines to new air traffic management systems at airports.

The last major passenger jet crash in China was in November 2004, when a China Eastern airplane plunged into a lake in northern China, killing all 53 on board and two on the ground.

----

Associated Press researchers Yu Bing, Xi Yue and Zhao Liang contributed to this story.


----------



## Fatfield

*At Least 19 Dead After Congo Plane Crash*
Sarah Gordon, Sky News Online 

*Two people have survived a plane crash which has left at least 19 people dead in western Democratic Republic of Congo, according to a local governor.*

The plane, from the capital Kinshasa, crashed after it was unable to land at an airport in Bandundu city and apparently ran out of fuel, said the deputy governor of Bandundu.
Vicky Mboso Muteba said two passengers had miraculously survived the accident.
"They have brought out the people, we have 19 bodies in the morgue and two survivors," he said.
"Subject to expert opinion ... the presumed cause could be a lack of fuel."
The United Nations confirmed the crash, saying the light aircraft crash had killed people on the ground as well as passengers.
"The plane crashed on a house, killing some people. We don't have figures yet," said Madnodje Mounoubai, a spokesman for the UN mission in Congo.
An official in the prime minister's office, offered differing figures to those reported locally, saying 20 people had died and a lone survivor was fighting for his life.
The Let-410 aircraft, which normally carries up to 19 passengers, was operated by Congo airline Filair.

Congo's aviation sector, which is littered with ageing Soviet-era planes, is generally viewed as being in a chronic state of disrepair and crashes are frequent.
But, due to decades of war and corrupt rule, both roads and raiways are in a state of disrepair, forcing the country's deeply impoverished people to rely on ill-maintained planes and boats to move around.
The European Commission of Transport has banned all Congolese carriers from entering European airspace due to concerns for passengers' safety.
More than 250 airlines are blacklisted by the European Commission, many based in Africa.
Zambia, Swaziland and Sudan are among the many African nations who have had most of their flight companies barred.
Airlines from the Philippines, Indonesia and even Bangladesh and Iran feature prominently on the list.

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...wo_are_said_to_have_survived_the_air_accident


----------



## Neto_Shenzhen

Another Plane Crash in Brazil:


----------



## pietro-rj

^^

*Accident: Passaredo E145 at Vitoria da Conquista on Aug 25th 2010, landed short of runway*
By Simon Hradecky, created Thursday, Aug 26th 2010 08:51Z, last updated Thursday, Aug 26th 2010 08:51Z

A Passaredo Embraer ERJ-145, registration PR-PSJ performing flight P3-2231 from Sao Paulo Guarulhos,SP to Vitoria da Conquista,BA (Brazil) with 24 passengers and 3 crew, touched down short of runway 15 while landing in Vitoria da Conquista causing the entire landing gear to be ripped off the aircraft, that skidded on its belly onto the runway and veered off the runway again before coming to a stop at around 14:40L (17:40Z). The right hand engine caught fire that was quickly extinguished by airport fire fighters. Two passengers received minor injuries and were taken to a hospital, the other occupants remained uninjured. The airplane received substantial damage.

The airline said, that the crew was unable to extend the landing gear forcing a belly landing.

The airport said, that the airplane performed a normal approach but then touched down with the tail (tail strike) before the runway and went entirely out of control. Both engines were hit hard and received serious damage, one engine burst into flames which were doused by airport fire services.

Witnesses on the ground said, that the airplane appeared to conduct a normal approach with landing gear down before it landed short of the runway and went out of control.

TV pictures showed the gear struts distributed over the runway.

The airport features a runway 15/33 of 1775 meters (5800 feet) length.

Source: http://avherald.com/h?article=4301b307&opt=0


----------



## Fatfield

*BA Crash Scare Error 'Terrifies' Passengers *

12:24pm UK, Friday August 27, 2010
Ed Merrison, Sky News Online  

*A planeload of British Airways passengers feared for their lives when they were told they were going to crash - only to learn the warning message went out in error.*









Airline apologised for the false alarm, which was caused by computer error

Travellers flying from Heathrow to Hong Kong heard the message: "This is an emergency. We may shortly need to make an emergency landing on water."
Cabin crew on the Boeing 747 had to quickly reassure passengers their worst nightmare was not about to come true, telling them the warning was a mistake and there was no emergency.
Michelle Lord, 32, of Preston, Lancashire, told the Sun newspaper: "People were terrified. We all thought we were going to die."
Another traveller said: "I can't think of anything worse than being told your plane's about to crash."
*BA*, which said the incident took place within the last seven days, apologised for the scare.
The airline explained that the message was an automatic one triggered by a computer.
A BA spokesman said: "We would like to apologise to passengers on board the flight for causing them undue distress.
"Our cabin crew immediately made an announcement following the message advising customers that it was played in error and that the flight would continue as normal."

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Bu...r_Lives_After_Crash_Warning_Goes_Out_In_Error


----------



## hkskyline

So what was the message that was intended for broadcast?


----------



## hkskyline

*China's Henan tells crash airline not to use its name*

BEIJING, Aug 28 (Reuters) - A poor central Chinese province has revoked the right of an airline which suffered a fatal crash earlier this week to use its name, saying the incident had tarnished its reputation.

The Henan Airlines plane crashed just short of the runway at a brand new airport in northeastern China late on Tuesday, killing 42 people in the worst aviation disaster in the country for six years.

Now Henan's provincial government has told the airline it can no longer be named after the province, state news agency Xinhua said.

The province was "justified by law to revoke any name change of a company which was either misleading or harmed the province's interest", Xinhua said, citing the local government.

Henan Airlines, a small regional carrier, was until last year known as Kunpeng Airlines. It was re-named Henan Airlines after moving its corporate headquarters to Henan's capital, Zhengzhou.

The Henan government had never invested in the airline, Xinhua added. The carrier is controlled by Shenzhen Airlines, itself part-owned by Air China.

The airline's name "misled the public and tarnished the province's image", Xinhua said.

Authorities are still investigating the crash, it added. The airline was grounded after the incident.

Underdeveloped and land-locked Henan, home to an estimated 100 million people, is the source of many of China's army of migrant workers who have fanned out across the country in recent years to work in factories and on building sites.

Henan is also where China's AIDS epidemic took off in the 1990s because of government-run commercial blood selling schemes that resulted in entire villages becoming infected.


----------



## hkskyline

*Crash investigators reassess aircraft braking -WSJ *

Aug 31 (Reuters) - Crash investigators are re-evaluating the performance of aircraft braking systems in rainy conditions, following the overshooting of an American Airlines plane on the runway while landing in Jamaica last year, the Wall Street Journal reported.

The Boeing 737 aircraft, owned by American Airlines -- a unit of AMR Corp -- careened off the runway and broke into three parts on Dec. 22 after landing in rainy weather at the Norman Manley International Airport in Kingston.

Quoting people familiar with the details, the Journal said National Transportation Safety Board (NTSB) investigators were to challenge longstanding airline practices and technical assumptions regarding braking capabilities on wet runways.

By those criteria, the Boeing 737-800 should have been able to stop safely on the strip, the Journal said.

The safety board investigators were inclined toward drafting recommendations to reassess, and in some cases tighten, current safety margins for landing on wet runways, the Journal said.

Earlier this month, the U.S. government proposed to fine American Airlines $24.2 million -- the biggest ever fine against an airline proposed by the Federal Aviation Administration -- for alleged maintenance violations that led to thousands of flight cancellations two years ago.

Neither the NTSB nor American Airlines was available to comment.


----------



## abbypan

> Passengers who fly in Developing World countries face 13 times the risk of being killed in an air accident as passengers in the First World. The more economically advanced countries in the Developing World have better overall safety records than the others, but even their death risk per flight is seven times as high as that in First World countries.


_-Source: ScienceDaily (Sep. 1, 2010)_


----------



## KB

A Qantas Boeing 747-400, registration VH-OJP performing flight QF-74 (dep Aug 30th) from San Francisco,CA (USA) to Sydney,NS (Australia) with 212 passengers and 19 crew, was climbing through FL250 about 20 minutes into the flight, when the #4 engine (RB211, outer right hand) suffered an uncontained failure ripping a large hole into the outer engine cowling approximately abeam the turbine rotors. The crew shut the engine down, descended the aircraft to FL200, dumped fuel overhead the Pacific Ocean and returned to San Francisco for a safe landing about 80 minutes after departure.










Qantas said, the engine needs to be replaced.

The Australian Transportation Safety Board said, that the engine failure was mechanical in nature and uncontained, ejected materials puncturing a hole into the outboard engine nacelle and damaging the leading edge flaps. An investigation has been initiated.

http://www.avherald.com/h?article=4305467b&opt=0


----------



## hkskyline

*Jumble of Air Safety Rules*
24 August 2010
The New York Times

Aviation officials often cite the industry's low accident rate after a plane crash, and statistics back up their assertions: last year, there were about 2.5 accidents for every one million commercial flights worldwide.

But that is still about 90 accidents, 18 of them involving nearly 700 fatalities, and safety standards can vary widely among airlines. Yet passengers and companies responsible for employee travel have little information to evaluate a carrier's safety standards, or judge a particular country's commitment to safety, given the patchwork of organizations monitoring safety and the limits on what details are made public.

That issue has been in the spotlight ever since the Federal Aviation Administration downgraded Mexico from a category 1 rating to category 2 on July 30, meaning it does not comply with safety standards established by the International Civil Aviation Organization, a United Nations agency that the United States and other countries rely on for guidelines.

Those standards evaluate whether a country has adequate laws to oversee air carriers and a civil aviation authority with the expertise, personnel and procedures to enforce safety regulations. The F.A.A. typically does not disclose why a country's rating has been downgraded, leaving travelers -- and some industry officials -- in the dark about how to interpret the change.

''It's definitely worrisome,'' said William R. Voss, president and chief executive of the nonprofit Flight Safety Foundation, although he emphasized that the category 2 rating was an evaluation of the government's oversight capabilities, not individual carriers.

''It would appear that Mexico has had some problems with its work force of inspectors,'' Mr. Voss said. While Mexican airlines may be maintaining adequate standards, he added that ''it means that they're doing it of their own volition and the regulator is not standing above them and holding them to account.''

Mexico's transport ministry has said the downgrade was because of an insufficient number of aviation inspectors, a situation it is working to correct. In the meantime, the category 2 rating means that Mexican carriers cannot code-share with American carriers, or add new service to the United States, although existing flights between the two countries may continue.

About 20 countries have a category 2 rating, including Belize, Honduras, Indonesia, Israel, Nicaragua, the Philippines, Uruguay and many African nations.

Although the United States government does not evaluate individual airlines, the European Union maintains a list of carriers that are banned from flying to its airports; that blacklist includes more than 200 airlines, mostly from Africa, Indonesia and the Philippines.

The International Air Transport Association, a trade group representing 230 carriers, maintains a registry of airlines that have passed its operational safety audit; about 340 carriers have met hundreds of criteria, like ensuring crew members have been trained in procedures, like responses to wind shear.

While the registry is considered valuable, it has some limitations. Many of its provisions defer to national regulations on things like pilot rest, meaning a carrier simply must demonstrate it abides by local rules, which can vary. Other criteria are suggestions, not requirements.

''It's the industry policing itself,'' said Bruce McIndoe, president of iJet, a company that provides risk intelligence services to corporate clients, including airline safety. Mr. McIndoe said his primary concern was aircraft maintenance, particularly given the growth in global air travel and the pressure to find qualified workers -- and properly certified (not black market) parts.

''Where are all these parts coming from and where are all these people coming from?'' he asked. ''There are huge opportunities for abuse, and abuse leads to safety failures.''

That is a message Bonnie Rind has been trying to spread ever since her brother died in Thailand in 2007. His One Two Go Airlines flight from Bangkok to Phuket crashed while trying to land, killing 90 of the 130 people on board.

Reports issued by Thai investigators and the National Transportation Safety Board found several pilot errors. Both pilots had exceeded their duty time limits, had insufficient rest before the flight and had not received required training.

Ms. Rind, an engineer who has some flight experience, did her own investigation, using the Internet to connect with Western-trained commercial pilots working in Thailand. She said she had found evidence of a broader pattern of lax oversight of airlines in Thailand (posted at investigateudom.com), and met with representatives from the F.A.A. to press for a more thorough review of the country's safety standards.

''I showed them what I had collected and asked them how it was possible Thailand was a category 1 country,'' Ms. Rind said. ''They told me that they couldn't answer specific questions about Thailand or any other review.''

Laura J. Brown, a spokeswoman for the F.A.A., said the agency could not comment on its decisions about Mexico or Thailand, citing confidentiality agreements with other countries.

Ms. Rind views that as a disservice to Americans who increasingly travel to remote corners of the globe, not necessarily understanding the disparities in aviation safety.

''What troubles me is that travelers cannot evaluate this issue. The information is not available to them,'' she said.


----------



## AltinD

A UPS 747-400 cargo plane crashed in or near a highway in Dubai, just after take-off. The crew is believed dead and perhaps more casualties on the ground.


----------



## AltinD

http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/m.../index.html?hpt=T2#fbid=SB7ccryyfdj&wom=false


----------



## Cosmin

Yeah, just heard it. RIP.

I read that there might have been so much smoke in the cockpit that the crew couldn't even see the instruments. This reminded me of the tragic Swissair Flight 111.


----------



## toddhubert

sad news


----------



## KB

it appeared to have crashed close to DSO and many people on other forums report the plane was dumping fuel till the end (many got wet or had jet fuel all over). 

I hope the damage is minimum particularly on ground.

People claim fire on board and (probably so much smoke) the crew had difficulty reading their own instruments (or they broke down) and were constantly asking ATC for distance,heading and altitude. 

sad news 


ANyone knows how old was the plane?


----------



## SA BOY

Belive it crashed in the military base next to DSO

Dubai plane crash kills twoTwo crew members from UPS cargo plane believed dead after crash near Dubai airport
(18)Tweet this (9)Jo Adetunji and agencies guardian.co.uk, Friday 3 September 2010 20.07 BST Article historyTwo crew members aboard an American UPS cargo plane are believed to have been killed after the aircraft crashed in Dubai today.

According to a United Arab Emirates official who appeared on local television station al-Arabiya, the plane was attempting to land at Dubai International Airport when it crashed due to technical problems. Witnesses reported seeing the aircraft setting fire to vehicles as it crashed and going up in a fireball. Some witnesses told Al-Jazeera that they had seen a fire on the aircraft before it crashed.

UPS spokeswoman Kristen Petrella said the Boeing 747-400 went down at about 8pm and was en route to the UPS hub in Cologne, Germany. Although the company has not officially confirmed casualties, it said two crew members were on board. "This incident is very unfortunate and we will do everything we can to find the cause. Our thoughts go out to the crew members involved in the incident and their families," UPS said in a statement.

Although local reports said the plane had come down near a busy highway intersection south-east of the airport, posters on the Professional Pilots Rumour Network (PPRN) suggest the aircraft went down near an area known as Silicon Oasis. The state news agency, Wam, reported the crash in an unpopulated desert area.

One poster on the PPRN said: "Just five minutes ago. I heard and saw an aircraft, possibly an airliner going down in Dubai near Silicon Oasis. It has just over-flown my house and [there was] a big fireball."UPS, a courier company based in US city of Atlanta, confirmed in a statement that one of its cargo planes had been involved in an accident in Dubai and said it was working to obtain more details.MrMachfivepointfive wrote on PPRN: "UPS. Declared Mayday. Was on approach 30L and then veered off course. Last radar hit showed descending through 500' doing 250kts."

In October 2009, a Sudanese Boeing 707 cargo plane crashed in the desert outside Dubai, killing six crew members. Emirati regulators have since banned Azza Transport, the plane's Sudanese owner, from operating in the country.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

> An official at Dubai International airport said the crew had reported fire on board and was attempting to turn around to the airport when the plane went down.


http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...crash-in-dubai-kills-crew-2010-09-03-1.287091



On the bright side, it didn't hit any structures. :applause:


----------



## Cosmin

KB said:


> ANyone knows how old was the plane?


N571UP, the aircraft that crashed, was built in 2007 and delivered to UPS in the same year. Had it's first flight on September 21, 2007.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

SA BOY said:


> Belive it crashed in the military base next to DSO.



In the VILLA THREAD in the UAE section.


Ranthe said:


> NB Pretty scary with the 747 plane crash yesterday. Had it gone an extra mile or two it could have been devastating for the Villa. Lots of fire and blue lights from our balcony...


So it is behind or in the military base that can be seen in the link below.

Google Maps Location: http://maps.google.com/maps?t=h&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=25.108723,55.359678&spn=0.031477,0.038452&z=15


----------



## KB

Cosmin said:


> N571UP, the aircraft that crashed, was built in 2007 and delivered to UPS in the same year. Had it's first flight on September 21, 2007.


Wow, thats pretty new!

I hope the 747 engine issue isn't (partly) to blame for reports of "low power setting", although that doesn't explain the intense fire on board. 

There are also reports that the pilots issued a mayday at about 120miles from DXB... (if true) ain't there any closer airport? Rumors (including of those claiming to be pilots flying there and overhearing the whole conversation) points to an estimated 20-25 mins flying before crashing. That's a lot of time for a fire to grow and burn down precious electrical systems, in addition to causing severe visibility problem. 

If rumors are to be believed, they were near Bahrain and I wonder if choosing a closer airport wouldn't have been a wiser decision (unless there are other factors preventing that).


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai plane crash: pilot's body still missing*

Zoi Constantine

September 04. 2010 









_Smoke rises from the crash scene where a cargo plane owned by UPS came down at a military base in Dubai, killing the two pilots. *Karim Sahib*_


Investigators have so far only found the body of one of two pilots who were on board a cargo plane that crashed inside a military camp in Dubai last night.

The General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) has begun investigating the crash of United Parcel Service (UPS) Flight 6, at around 7.45pm, but officials said it is too early to speculate about a cause.

Saif al Suwaidi, the GCAA director general, said today investigators have also located one of the plane's black boxes, containing voice recordings, among the wreckage of the 747-400.

“We have started the investigation and have managed to retrieve one of the bodies,” he said. “The other has still not been retrieved.”

The plane crashed inside the Nad al Sheba Military Camp shortly after taking off from Dubai International Airport en route to Cologne, Germany.

The base was closed to outsiders yesterday and the wreckage could not be seen from the exterior. Mr al Suwaidi said there was only "slight damage" to some "empty buildings" on the base.

GCAA officials are gathering eyewitness statements from areas near to the crash site, which is close to the Emirates Road and Al Ain Road intersection, opposite Silicon Oasis.

Included among the cargo plane's load were “children’s toys and computer accessories”, said Mr al Suwaidi.

http://www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100904/NATIONAL/100909879/1001/BUSINESS

[email protected]


----------



## hkskyline

*Venezuela State Airline Conviasa Grounded After Crash*
18 September 2010 

CARACAS (Dow Jones)--Venezuela's government-run, flagship airline Conviasa has canceled all of its flights until Oct. 1 so that it can review safety procedures after a deadly crash Monday and an emergency landing of another flight Thursday.

"Conviasa, in virtue of the events that occurred in recent days...has decided to temporarily suspend its commercial activities," said a statement on the airline's website.

Conviasa said it would put ticket-holders on other airlines' flights at no additional charge during the two-week shutdown. But dozens of passengers who had tickets to fly Friday morning have been left stranded due to Conviasa's abrupt decision, local media reported.

In the western Venezuela state of Falcon, Conviasa is the only carrier at the airport in Coro, the state's capital, leading newspaper El Universal said on its website. And in the city of Punto Fijo, where only one other airline operates apart from Conviasa, passengers with plans to go to Caracas for the weekend were unable to switch because the other airline's flights were already sold out.

Conviasa's decision to suspend operations comes after one of its domestic flights, with 51 people aboard, crashed into the yard of a steel mill in southern Venezuela, killing 17 of those on board. The experienced pilot, who was among those killed, radioed to air traffic control prior to the crash to notify that he was having problems controlling the plane, a French-built ATR-42 turboprop.

On Thursday, another domestic Conviasa flight had to make an emergency landing at Caracas' Maiquetia International Airport after the pilot reportedly told controllers one of the engines the Boeing 737 shut down.

Lorllys Ramos, who heads Venezuela's civil air crash investigation group JIAAC, said "the plane was checked out and it was verified that it was only a problem with the indicator. The plane is in perfect condition."

President Hugo Chavez created Conviasa airlines in 2004 to promote tourism, both local and international, according to the airline's website. The airline flies 14 national routes and seven international ones, including routes to Buenos Aires and parts of the Caribbean. For the past three years, Conviasa also had a flight to Iran and Syria.


----------



## KB

*Why 2010 is the worst year for aviation *

This is not the year that the Tenerife disaster happened, and also the cargo door of the Turkish Airlines DC-10 didn’t blow after taking off from the Paris Orly Airport this year. But why 2010 can be the worst year for the civil aviation? Does the number of lives lost in the airplane accidents make a year the worst one?

*So far 87+ accidents happened in 2010* and I really pray that the number won’t increase any more. One of the most remarkable accidents of this year was a Polish Air Force Tupolev TU 154 crash where the Polish President Lech Kaczynski and 95 more people lost their lives.

After taking off from Beirut International Airport, Ethiopian Airlines Boeing 737-800 crashed into the sea and 90 people on board perished in this tragic accident. It was the third crash with fatalities in the Ethiopian Airlines history after the Boeing 767 crash in 1996 and Fokker 50 crash in 2002. The authorities were able to recover 27 bodies from the sea. Airbus A 330 is one of the safest airplanes around the world and till 1 June 2009, they weren’t involved in any kind of accident with fatalities. Afriqiyah A 330-202 was a brand new plane and unfortunately 103 people died as the plane crashed near Tripoli International Airport. After the Air France accident, Airbus A 330 series planes drew all the media attention and this accident was just a spark for the international media to slam Airbus. Only 10 days later, in India Air India Express Boeing 737-8HG overran the runway and crashed with 166 passengers on board. Luckily 8 people survived but it was the worst accident involving a Boeing 737 NG. What was really happening? In 6 months, more than 350 lives were lost and it didn’t seem like the end.

It all sounded like a joke when Airblue Airbus A321 crashed in the Margalla Hills in Islamabad. It was the worst airplane accident in the Pakistan history. The plane was 10 years old at the time of the accident and didn’t have any known mechanical problems. The plane was carrying 152 people on board and nobody survived from the accident. Twelve days later, a Henan Airlines Embraer 190LR crashed during its approach to Yichun Lindu Airport. 42 out of 96 people lost their lives. One day after the Henan Airlines accident, a LET 410 of Filair crashed in Congo, killing 20 on board. There was only one survivor. On September 13, 2010, a Conviasa ATR 42-320 was destroyed in an accident and 17 people died in this accident.

These weren’t of course the only accidents that happened in 2010. It wasn’t a good year for the cargo companies too as Lufthansa Cargo MD-11F and UPS Boeing 747-44AF crashed. While there were no fatalities in the Lufthansa Cargo crash, 2 pilots died in the UPS accident.

Even there are many improvements in the civil aviation and aviation technology is advancing rapidly, why in 2010 there was an increase in the number of fatalities compared to the other years. We are in 2010 and the planes are a lot safer than they were back in 70s. The air traffic controllers are much better trained than the ones in the past and the safety levels are sky high after the September 11. However increase in the oil price force the airlines to increase the ticket prices and at the same time lowering maintenance and other kinds of costs. Many airlines around the world have been fined due to skipping scheduled checks. The pilots are mostly working under heavy stress and the airlines are trying to create more sources of income like pay toilets and plans of eliminating the flight officers. There is only one question in our minds, what is human life worth?


----------



## siamu maharaj

I know in the UK life's worth 30,000 pounds a year.


----------



## Cosmin

*Lost - The Mystery Of Flight 447*






A reminder:


> Air France Flight 447 was a scheduled commercial flight from Rio de Janeiro to Paris, that crashed into the Atlantic Ocean on 1 June 2009, killing all 216 passengers and 12 crew members.
> [...]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flight_447

And here's the list of ACARS* messages sent by the aircraft:









*Aircraft Communication Addressing and Reporting System


----------



## hkskyline

*Airline must give up recorder
Conversations between pilots on plane's black box ordered disclosed by Ontario Court of Appeal*
18 September 2010
The Toronto Star

The cockpit voice recorder that captured conversations between the pilots aboard Air France Flight 358 before it overshot a runway at Pearson airport and exploded in flames must be disclosed to Canada's air traffic control agency, the Ontario Court of Appeal has ruled.

In a unanimous decision Friday, the court dismissed arguments from the Transportation Safety Board of Canada that disclosing the contents of the voice recorder - part of a plane's "black box" - would destroy or greatly diminish the trust pilots have in the confidentiality of the process for investigating airline crashes.

NAV Canada, which is responsible for air traffic control at the airport, says it needs the voice recorder - described earlier in the case as an "electronic fly on the cockpit wall" - to defend itself against lawsuits from Air France and nearly 300 passengers aboard the flight from Paris on Aug. 2, 2005.

The Airbus A340 plunged into a ravine while landing in lightning and heavy rain.

NAV Canada alleges pilots Alain Rosaye and Frederic Naud were negligent.

Naud, the first officer, was not opposed to having the voice recorder released as part of the litigation.

But the board contended that if the contents were disclosed, pilots will hold back on what they are willing to tell investigators in the future. Writing for a three-judge panel Friday, Justice Stephen Goudge characterized that as little more than speculation.

"It is simply baldly asserted and is unsubstantiated by evidence, for example, that previous orders for disclosure have caused pilots to be less cooperative with subsequent investigations," he said.

The court also rejected the board's claim that cockpit recordings should only be disclosed if withholding them would lead to a miscarriage of justice.

In Canada, cockpit voice recordings are normally privileged, to be disclosed only to aviation investigators.

But under the Canadian Transportation Accident Investigation and Safety Board Act, a judge can order the voice recorder to be disclosed if the importance of the evidence outweighs confidentiality concerns.

Two pilots' unions, the Air Line Pilots Association and the Air Canada Pilots Association, representing nearly 60,000 pilots around the world, intervened in the case, arguing the cockpit is their inner sanctum, a private workspace comparable to an office.

Disclosing the recording would be detrimental to aviation safety, they maintained, because pilots may not speak freely to the control tower if their every word might later be reviewed in court.

The transportation safety board's report into the Air France crash suggests "certain acts or omissions" of the pilots may have contributed to the accident, according to a Superior Court judge, who last year ordered the voice recorder disclosed, a decision the board appealed.

Justice George Strathy also ordered the board to provide NAV Canada with its animation of cockpit activity.

In court documents, NAV Canada alleges a passenger was flying in a cockpit jump seat contrary to Canadian aviation regulations.


----------



## hakz2007

*Peru: Tourist plane crashes near famed Nazca Lines*


> LIMA, Peru – A small plane carrying British tourists crashed near the famed Nazca Lines in Peru on Saturday, killing all six people on board, police said.
> 
> The victims were listed as four Britons — three men and a woman — and the pilot and co-pilot, both Peruvian.
> 
> The Cessna plane apparently had engine trouble that led it to crash in a field, Nazca police chief Alfredo Coronel said. Police were working to recover the bodies.
> 
> An official who answered the phone at the British Embassy in Lima declined to comment without authorization from London.
> 
> The Nazca Lines, mysterious geoglyphs etched into the desert centuries ago by indigenous groups, are a UNESCO World Heritage Site and one of Peru's leading tourist attractions.
> 
> Located about 240 miles (385 kilometers) southeast of Lima, the glyphs are only fully recognizable from the air, and 30-minute overflights are popular with travelers.
> 
> However there have been allegations of lax supervision of the several-dozen aging planes that make the flights.
> 
> In February, a Cessna 206 carrying three Chileans and four Peruvians over the lines crashed and killed everyone on board.
> 
> Another crash in April 2008 killed five French tourists, though their pilot survived.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101003...DeW5faGVhZGxpbmVfbGlzdARzbGsDcGVydXRvdXJpc3Rw


----------



## hkskyline

*Passenger plane crashes near Kabul - police*

KABUL, Oct. 12, (Reuters) - A passenger plane has crashed into mountains near the Afghan capital Kabul, a police official said on Tuesday.

The police official, who declined to be named because he was not authorised to speak to the media, had no details on the size of the plane, its number of passengers or its origin.

A spokesman for NATO-led forces in Afghanistan said there had been a plane crash. He said it was not a NATO aircraft, but had no further details.


----------



## KB

Looks like it was a (civilian) cargo plane


----------



## hkskyline

*UAE rules out bomb in UPS plane crash in Sept.*

DUBAI, Oct 31 (Reuters) - The United Arab Emirates on Sunday ruled out that an explosive device was aboard a Boeing 747-400 plane operated by U.S. parcel delivery firm UPS that crashed in Dubai in September.

Two air freight packages containing bombs -- both sent from Yemen and addressed to synagogues in Chicago -- were intercepted in Britain and Dubai last week.

"The General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) investigation team ... has concluded that there was no presence of acoustic evidence or any forensic signature supporting the detonation of an explosive device," the GCAA said in statement on its website.

Two crew members died when the cargo plane, which was en route to Cologne, Germany, crashed in a military compound near Dubai's airport on Sept. 3 after the pilot reported fire and smoke in the cockpit.

The GCAA said its investigation into the crash was continuing.


----------



## hkskyline

*WSJ UPDATE: Boeing To Revise Emergency Cockpit Procedures In Wake of Sep UPS Cargo Jet Crash *
19 October 2010
Dow Jones News Service

Boeing Co. (BA), prompted by last month's crash of a UPS 747 cargo jet with a raging fire in its hold, is revising emergency procedures intended to help pilots of such aircraft deal with smoke in the cockpit.

Expected to be issued in November, Boeing's new emergency checklist aims to ensure that crews take proper steps to keep air circulating in order to prevent dense smoke from building up in the cockpits of certain 747 cargo planes, according to company and industry officials.

The recommended procedural changes, these industry officials said, will call for making sure at least one air-conditioning system continues to operate on all-cargo, 747-400 jumbo jets during a fire emergency. Under some circumstances, current checklists require pilots to turn off air-conditioning systems in the event of a fire warning from the cargo hold. Further checklist revisions are under review.

Boeing has distributed interim safety guidelines to operators, pending formal changes to checklists and operating manuals.

(This story and related background material will be available on The Wall Street Journal Web site, WSJ.com.)

Over the weekend, a Boeing Co. spokeswoman said the plane-maker has "taken a number of actions to address issues" raised by the Sept. 3 crash of the United Parcel Service Inc. (UPS) jet in Dubai, which killed both pilots. Boeing is reviewing changes in "certain flight-crew and environmental control system procedures," she said.

UPS officials have declined to comment on the specifics of the investigation, or potential operational changes.

Carrying cargo that included what U.S. regulators described as "large quantities of lithium batteries," the jumbo jet was about 20 minutes enroute from Dubai to Cologne, Germany, when pilots received a fire warning from the main cargo deck. There were two subsequent warnings of a cargo fire, according to investigators from the United Arab Emirates heading the international team conducting the probe.

Investigators haven't officially determined the cause of the crash, but they already have released details about drama inside the cockpit as the pilots struggled to return to Dubai. Smoke was so dense, according to investigators, that the pilots had difficulty seeing their primary flight-instruments and communicating with each other. They also couldn't change radio frequencies, so nearby aircraft helped pass on messages from Dubai controllers.

At some point during the emergency descent and return to Dubai, one of the pilots apparently left the cockpit to try to fight the flames but never returned, according to people familiar with the investigation. The crippled aircraft flew over the airport at 4,000 feet, made a right-hand turn and crashed, without killing or injuring anyone on the ground.

The accident has revved-up pilot-union and regulator concerns about fire hazards posed by cargo shipments of such rechargeable batteries. In the U.S., the Federal Aviation Administration recently issued a safety alert urging cargo airlines to take special precautions when transporting such shipments. The FAA warned that some lithium-battery fires may spread in spite of onboard suppression systems, "creating a risk of a catastrophic event."

The Department of Transportation is moving to issue additional restrictions on battery shipments. But a broad coalition of industry organizations--from battery suppliers to cellular phone makers to retail industry groups--objects to such controls and has appealed to White House officials to stop them.

For Boeing and numerous large international cargo operators that rely on 747 jumbo jets, an equally high-priority issue is how to most-effectively combat the spread of smoke from a blaze in the main cargo hold, where there typically is no traditional fire-suppression system. Instead of using chemicals to douse a fire on the main cargo deck during cruise, the largest current 747 cargo jets are designed to descend to 25,000 feet, where pilots are supposed to depressurize the aircraft to starve the flames of oxygen.

Investigators also are looking at the adequacy of the emergency cockpit-oxygen masks and smoke goggles on the aircraft. The UAE's General Civil Aviation Authority has said "several aircraft systems and the standard operation procedures" are under scrutiny.

Since the early 1990s, there have been dozens of incidents of lithium battery shipments igniting in flight or during handling on the ground. According to pilot-union leaders, since August there have been at least five additional instances of battery-related incidents. The head of the Air Line Pilots Association, the largest U.S. pilot union, in September urged speedy federal action on a comprehensive rule. In the interim, the union asked for a temporary ban on cargo shipments of lithium batteries.


----------



## marki

Breaking News, also on CNN Breaking News. Hopefully everyones OK.

Qantas Flight 32 lands safely at Changi Airport in Singapore 
From: AAP , November 04, 2010 2:57PM 

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/travel/news/...re/story-e6frfq80-1225947850097#ixzz14Hd1y19C

A QANTAS A380 has been forced to shut down one of its engines and make an emergency landing at Singapore's Changi Airport. 

QF32, carrying 433 passengers, was bound for Sydney when the engine failed.

“The number two engine shut down and the plane is returning to Singapore as a precaution,” Qantas spokeswomen Sophia Connelly said.

Indonesia newspaper Kompas earlier reported the plane had exploded mid-air near Batam. 

Local TV stations reported a witness heard a loud explosion and saw the plane on fire overhead.

Ms Connelly said reports of debris from the plane being found on the ground could not be confirmed.

Tatang Kurnia, head of Indonesia's Transportation Safety Board, said the explosion came from a Qantas plane that had just lifted off from Singapore.
More to come,,,

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/travel/news/...re/story-e6frfq80-1225947850097#ixzz14HcbTk1M


----------



## marki

Seems OK now. This is a much better overview. This and developments posed on the Qantas thread 

Qantas jet engine fails: witnesses tell of hearing explosion 
The Age Matt O'Sullivan , November 4, 2010 - 3:08PM
http://www.theage.com.au/travel/tra...tell-of-hearing-explosion-20101104-17f49.html









_An image posted on Facebook of locals in Batam looking at debris._ 

A Qantas A380 has been forced to return to Singapore's Changi Airport after pilots were forced to shut down one of its four engines.

Do you know more? Text 0424 SMS SMH (+61 424 767 764), email us at [email protected] or direct message on Twitter @smh_news

QF32 was bound for Sydney with 443 passengers and 26 crew on board when the engine failed.









_A local television image of debris that fell on Batam_. 

"Qantas flight QF32 was en route from Singapore to Sydney, the number two engine has shut down, so as a precautionary measure we are taking it back to Singapore," a Qantas spokeswoman said.

Qantas said the airliner landed at 11.45am local time.

But there were many reports there being an explosion, heard from the ground.









An image posted on Facebook of debris in Batam. 

Australian Geoff Reay, who lives on Batam Island, said his neighbours all heard an “explosion” and ran out on to the street.

“Our little boy goes to [Elsadai School], about 200 metres from where there are bits of the aircraft on the ground,” Mr Reay, a former Qantas flight attendant, said.

The debris fell in the suburb of Dutamas, Mr Reay said.

A Qantas spokeswoman said there was “no suggestion it’s come from our aircraft”.

The incident sparked widespread rumours through Twitter that the plane had crashed, which Qantas said were wildly inaccurate.

Indonesian media reports said jet debris had fallen on downtown Batam and pictures on local television appeared to show the Qantas logo on some of it.








The site of the reported incident. 

Tatang Kurnia, head of Indonesia’s Transportation Safety Board, said the explosion came from a Qantas plane that had just lifted off from Singapore.

‘‘We’ve been informed from Singapore that a Qantas plane overflying the area defuelled and then made an emergency landing back in Singapore,’’ he told MetroTV.

Kompas, a leading Indonesia newspaper, had reported on its website that it was "suspected that a Qantas plane exploded in the air near Batam".

The website report provided no source for the story.

An eyewitness, Hana, told Indonesia's Metro television that she saw a plane that was on fire overhead before hearing a loud explosion.

Meanwhile, Elfhinta radio quoted a police officer in Batam, Eryana, saying some of the plane had been found.

"We are still collecting debris," he said.

"It looked like a big plane. Like a Boeing 737 – 400. It looks like Qantas because of the red and white colour."

A Qantas pilot, who did not want to be identified, said engines were routinely shut down on aircraft which fly around the world but "it must have been quite a catastrophic failure if it blew parts off an engine".

Earlier Reuters had reported that Qantas had told CNBC television that a plane had crashed near Singapore and it was an Airbus A380. It later reported that Qantas had denied crash reports and said a plane had experienced engine trouble.

In a recent similar incident, an engine exploded on a Qantas flight to San Francisco on August 30, with debris tearing holes in the engine cover.

Australian Transport Safety Bureau investigators found all of the engine's turbine blades had either fractured or broken away. The cause of the explosion of the Boeing 747's Rolls Royce RB211 engine is still under investigation.

Qantas shares slumped 15 cents, or 3 per cent, to $2.82 on initial reports of a crash but soon recovered and were recently trading at $2.92.

- with Georgina Robinson and Tom Allard

.


----------



## hkskyline

Ah .. so it wasn't a missing or crashed plane! Thanks goodness.


----------



## marki

^^ It was still up in the air when first posted. Thankfully its only the engine part thats missing or crashed at the moment.


----------



## deepblue01

Qantas is becoming like China Airlines. They manage to screw up all types of aircraft that they are operating. Poor management on Qantas' behalf. They like to blame it on the fact that they take their planes to Singapore and Malaysia for service which results in all these accidents, what a shame since its Australia's national carrier.


----------



## HD

deepblue01 said:


> Qantas is becoming like China Airlines. They manage to screw up all types of aircraft that they are operating. Poor management on Qantas' behalf. They like to blame it on the fact that they take their planes to Singapore and Malaysia for service which results in all these accidents, what a shame since its Australia's national carrier.


while it is true, that qantas had several more or less serious incidents in the recent past (5? this year!), you can't blame this one on qantas alone. qantas is sending their A380s to lufthansa technik in frankfurt for service (this particular aircraft was in frankfurt for a check a few weeks ago). this seems to be a problem of rolls royce, the engine manufacturer. it wasn't the first incident of an A380 with a RR-engine malfunction ... unfortunately, engine failures happen all the time - more often than we think.


----------



## hkskyline

Let's see what caused this incident first before concluding on whether it's something wrong with airline management. Rolls Royce engines have been used on other plane models before.


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

ScAirbus - You can´t trust these birds! hno:


----------



## HD

hkskyline said:


> Rolls Royce engines have been used on other plane models before.


... and failed on several occasions (several models). it wasn't even the first A380 RR-engine failure (it was the third, as far as I can remember).


----------



## Suissetralia

HD said:


> while it is true, that qantas had several more or less serious incidents in the recent past (5? this year!), you can't blame this one on qantas alone. qantas is sending their A380s to lufthansa technik in frankfurt for service (this particular aircraft was in frankfurt for a check a few weeks ago). this seems to be a problem of rolls royce, the engine manufacturer. it wasn't the first incident of an A380 with a RR-engine malfunction ... unfortunately, engine failures happen all the time - more often than we think.


We don't know the reason yet and you are already blaming RR? Who are you? A fortuneteller? It's nonsense to speculate now on what has happened because nobody knows yet, as simple as that


----------



## desertpunk

**

*44 Feared Dead In Russian Plane Crash*


----------



## mwg12a

KB said:


> Firstly, its not that there was no pilot in the cockpit...rather the captain was not in the cockpit but there were two other pilots in the cockpit at the time the events (leading to the crash) started happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Many reasons could be there...Airplanes use Pulse Doppler radars that work on reflection of radio waves. Therefore, if there is a small storm in front of you, it could hide a bigger storm behind it (until it is too late). In fact, for such a case you have to specifically increase your power to detect "through" the storm.
> 
> Secondly, there is almost daily storms in that region at that time of the year. Storms change all the time and sometimes in a very short period so its possible that what looked like a window where you can pass through, changes by the time you reach there.
> 
> Also the theory so far emerging points to super cooled water and I am not such things can be detected by radars. In other words, the storm (possibly) wasn't that strong as to threaten the plane itself but it did disturb/block the pitot tubes (which led to a series of failures resulting in a aerodynamic stall).
> 
> Of course, it is something that could have and should have been avoided by the pilots. Pilot error does seem to be a factor and I am sure they are going to look at pilot behaviors in such events ( and how to improve them).


The fact of the matter is that, most other airliners avoided the storm and they decided to weather it out, they went straight to the storm path. I would not put a blame on the Captain when he left the cockpit because he left the copilots there, somehow they do need to leave the cockpit in certain occassions, such as using the labatory if they needed to, thats normal, but when all other airliners followed their instinct and avoided the pathway whether it is a small or big storm, the captain of those aircrafts used their best judgement. Obviously, the captain of these one failed on this one and it cost not only his life but the life of all his passengers and crews.


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

(Very) close encounter due to runway incursion between Lufthansa A340-600 and EgyptAir B777-300 at JFK! :uh:

There is a ATC audio file of the incident in the link:



> *Near miss on JFK runway*
> *Jumbo jets seconds from tragic hit*
> 
> By BILL SANDERSON
> 
> June 22, 2011
> 
> *A Lufthansa jumbo jet speeding toward takeoff was forced to a screeching halt on a Kennedy Airport runway to avoid a catastrophic collision with an EgyptAir plane that made a wrong turn into its path, sources told The Post.*
> 
> "Cancel take off! Cancel take off plans!" yelled a frightened air controller who saw that the Munich-bound Lufthansa Airbus A340 was headed toward a collision with an Egypt Air Boeing 777 at around 6:50 p.m. Monday.
> 
> "Lufthansa 411 heavy is rejecting takeoff," the pilot radioed back.
> 
> The aborted liftoff came as the German airliner was steaming down Runway 22R, where an EgyptAir plane was precariously perched less than a mile away, officials said.
> 
> "Those two were coming together," radioed an unidentified pilot who witnessed the near-disaster.
> 
> A few minutes later, a pilot aboard a Virgin America flight arriving from Los Angeles piped in: "That was quite a show."
> 
> The Lufthansa plane was cleared for takeoff seconds before the incident. Its pilots had to slam the brakes so hard, they worried they had become dangerously hot.
> 
> "It was close," said an air-control source who believes the EgyptAir flight ended up in the path of the Lufthansa jet after its crew took a wrong turn.
> 
> Officials could not say how close the two planes came to colliding. FAA spokeswoman Holly Baker said it might take few days for investigators to sort out some of the basic details of the incident.
> 
> A collision would have been an epic tragedy. The Lufthansa jet had 286 passengers, plus crew, the airline said. EgyptAir declined comment, but its Boeing 777s can carry up to 346 passenger, plus crew.
> 
> An Airbus A340 has a normal takeoff speed of 180 mph -- meaning that if they'd reached full-speed a half-mile from the Egypt Air plane, the Lufthansa pilots had at best 10 seconds to safely stop their jet.
> 
> After the Lufthansa plane pulled off the runway, controllers sent a Port Authority crew to help check its brakes. After a stop at the airport terminal, it headed back to the runway, and finally departed about an hour and 40 minutes after the incident.
> 
> It arrived safely in Munich.
> 
> The EgyptAir jet took off for Cairo about 90 minutes after the incident.
> 
> In April, the wing of a giant Air France A380 clipped the tail of a Delta regional jet parked outside a terminal, sending the smaller jet spinning around wildly. No one was hurt in the incident, which is still under investigation by the National Transportation Safety Board.
> 
> Additional reporting by Zach Crizer
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## CHRISTOPHER06

Visit your GP as soon as possible to check if you need any vaccinations or other preventive measures such as malaria tablets.













medical travel advice


----------



## WatcherZero

Boeing 727 crashed in the DRC attempting to land during stormy weather. Witnesses say the wheels never touched the runway. 112 on board and so far 50 confirmed dead and 50 survivors.


----------



## pietro-rj

WatcherZero said:


> Boeing 727 crashed in the DRC attempting to land during stormy weather. Witnesses say the wheels never touched the runway. 112 on board and so far 50 confirmed dead and 50 survivors.



*DR Congo plane crashes at Kisangani airport*

8 July 2011 Last updated at 23:34 GMT

A passenger plane with 112 people on board has crashed at Kisangani airport in the Democratic Republic of Congo, officials say.

More than 50 people have been found alive, but more than 50 others are known to have died, reports say. Many of the injured are badly burned.

The plane, operated by the Congolese airline Hewa Bora, had tried to land in bad weather, officials said.

The Boeing 727 had flown from the capital, Kinshasa.

"The pilot tried to land but apparently they didn't touch the runway," Hewa Bora chief executive Stavros Papaioannou told Reuters.

Government spokesman Lambert Mende said the aircraft had crashed very close to the airport during a thunderstorm.

A official at Kinsangani airport said he saw the plane hit the ground in a forest area and end up in a bamboo grove, where it caught fire.

A witness said 53 bodies had been recovered, including those of the two pilots.

Many of the injured are said to have suffered severe burns and the death toll is expected to rise.
Blacklisted airline

Hewa Bora is a private Congolese airline that runs scheduled flights from Kinshasa to the central city of Kisangani and other destinations.

The firm is on a European Union airline blacklist over safety concerns.

Hewa Bora has been involved in four previous incidents of concern, according to the Aviation Safety Network website, including a 2008 crash when a DC-9 crashed on take-off in the Congolese town of Goma. More than 40 people died, most of them on the ground.

According to Hewa Bora's website, the airline has eight planes in its fleet: five MD-82s, two Boeing 727s and one Boeing 727-266 ER.

All other airlines certified by authorities in DR Congo are also on the EU blacklist.

*Source*


----------



## ruifo

unfortunate news from 13/July/2011

Plane crash in Recife, PE, Brazil.

The aircraft was a LET-410, owned by the regional NOAR airline











NOAR airline Twitter: https://twitter.com/#!/diarionoar
NOAR airline Website: http://www.voenoar.com.br/



***************************

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-14137774

13 July 2011 Last updated at 12:27 GMT

Brazil plane crashes - all 16 on board killed

A twin-engined aircraft has crashed in north-east Brazil, killing all 16 on board, officials say. 

The plane took off from the city of Recife en route to Natal and immediately reported problems. 

It is reported that the aircraft tried to make an emergency landing on the beach in Recife, but it crashed on an empty lot. 

Witnesses said the plane burst into flames. 

Brazilian media report that fire crews were sent to the scene and have brought the fire under control. 

Accoridng to the authorities, the plane came down on wasteland between two Recife neighbourhoods, Piedade and Boa Viagem. 

The twin-engined L410 was operated by Noar Airlines and took off from Recife at 0615 local time (0915 GMT), officials said. 



***************************

http://www.sacbee.com/2011/07/13/3766338/plane-crash-in-brazil-kills-16.html

Plane crash in Brazil kills 16

_The Associated Press 
Published: Wednesday, Jul. 13, 2011 - 4:58 am 
Last Modified: Wednesday, Jul. 13, 2011 - 5:24 am_

SAO PAULO -- A regional airliner crashed in a northeastern city in Brazil Monday, killing all 16 people on board, the nation's Air Force said.

The crew of the twin-engine aircraft belonging to Noar Airlines reported problems shortly after taking off about 7 a.m. (6 a.m. EDT; 1000 GMT) from the city of Recife en route to the city of Natal.

The Air Force did not indicate what the problems were or what caused the crash, but said it is investigating. 

The pilot tried to make an emergency landing in a vacant lot near a beach on the outskirts of the city's center, near several apartment buildings. But witnesses said the aircraft went down hard and burst into flames.

Noar Airlines' website says it began operations in June 2010 and that it makes 278 flights a week. It owns a fleet of four small planes. 


***************************


----------



## seldomseen

Whoa....that was insane!! You know the passengers were defecating themselves until the very end!!


----------



## Vrooms

Source:http://www.nation.co.ke/News/africa/78+dead+in+Moroccan+plane+crash/-/1066/1208016/-/59iru/-/


> *78 dead in Moroccan plane crash*
> By AFP
> Posted Tuesday, July 26 2011 at 15:48
> 
> Seventy-eight people were killed and three injured Tuesday when a Moroccan military plane slammed into a mountainside in bad weather in the country's south, the Moroccan military said.
> 
> The Hercules C-130 aircraft crashed into a mountain 10 kilometres (six miles) northeast of Guelmim, located about 830 kilometres (215 miles) south of Rabat, an army statement said.
> 
> "There are 78 dead and three seriously injured", it said.
> 
> The plane was flying from the southern city of Agadir to Laayoune in the Western Sahara with "six crew, 60 soldiers and 12 civilians", it added.
> 
> The statement blamed the accident on "bad weather conditions".
> 
> "This is a military plane that is used for the transport of troops, but also of their families. It is widely used in the Sahara," an interior ministry official added.
> 
> "Above all, it was the fog and bad weather conditions that are believed to be behind this accident. But for the moment, we don't have enough information," the source said.


----------



## hkskyline

*South Korean cargo plane carrying 2 crashes*
APBy SAM KIM - Associated Press 
28 July 2011

SEOUL, South Korea (AP) — An Asiana Airlines cargo plane carrying two people crashed into waters off South Korea's southern resort island of Jeju on Thursday, an airline official said.

The plane crashed after reporting a mechanical problem and losing contact with air traffic workers, airline official Kim Dong-won said.

Five coast guard patrol boats and four helicopters were searching the area for signs of the pilot and co-pilot, Jeju coast guard spokesman Choi Kyu-mo said.

Coast guard searchers have recovered part of a wing with an Asiana Airlines logo on it, life jackets and parts of a pilot seat, the coast guard said in a statement.

The plane had taken off from South Korea's Incheon International Airport, west of Seoul, and was bound for Pudong in China, Asian Airlines said in a statement. It was carrying computers, semiconductors, paint and resin solution among others, it said.

Asiana officials got a report early Thursday morning from the pilot that the Boeing-747, which was southwest of Jeju, was having mechanical difficulties and would try to make its way to the island's airport, said Jason Kim, a spokesman for Asiana.

Officials then lost contact with the plane and asked the South Korean coast guard to investigate, Kim said. The airline also sent its own emergency specialists to the area.

South Korea has been lashed with extraordinarily heavy rain this week, with landslides and floods killing dozens and causing havoc. Kim said it was unclear whether the weather had caused any problems for the plane.

Coast guard officials said there was no rain in the area but stronger-than-normal wind.

North and South Korea are in a tense military standoff across their heavily armed border, but there was nothing to immediately indicate that the crash had any military connection.

Asiana Airlines was in the news last month when two South Korean marines fired rifles at an Asiana plane carrying 119 people.

South Korea's military later apologized, saying the marines mistook the plane for a North Korean military aircraft. The military said it planned to strengthen training so troops can better distinguish civilian planes. Officials said the plane wasn't in range of the rifle fire.

__

Associated Press writers Foster Klug and Hyung-jin Kim contributed to this report.


----------



## Equario

hkskyline said:


> *South Korean cargo plane carrying 2 crashes*












http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=51906&size=large


----------



## Fatfield

Light aircraft crashes into houses in Manchester.



> A plane has crashed into two houses in Greater Manchester, police have said.
> Officers were called to Newlands Avenue, Peel Green, Salford, at about 12:20 BST following reports a plane had collided with several properties.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-14344626


----------



## AlexisMD

More info about flight *AF 447*
*Synthesis note*
http://www.bea.aero/fr/enquetes/vol.af.447/note29juillet2011.en.pdf
*Safety recommendations*
http://www.bea.aero/fr/enquetes/vol.af.447/reco29juillet2011.en.pdf


----------



## WatcherZero

Plane crashes in Guyana.
'Broke in two' line makes me immediatley think it was a Boeing, possibly a 737.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-14353610


----------



## hkskyline

*Resolute Bay plane crash probe begins
3 survivors in stable condition, RCMP says*
CBC News
Posted: Aug 21, 2011 8:13 AM CT

Investigators will begin piecing together the final moments of First Air flight 6560 on Sunday to determine why the passenger jet crashed near Resolute Bay, Nunavut, in Canada's High Arctic, killing 12 people and injuring three others on board.

The Boeing 737-200 was travelling from Yellowknife to the community of Resolute with 15 people on board, including four crew members, when it went down mid-Saturday near the remote Arctic community. Witnesses said the aircraft crashed into a small hill.

"You could see parts of the plane everywhere … tail, nose, everything," said Saroomie Manik, a former mayor of the community who went to the site.

RCMP in Nunavut confirmed on Sunday the three survivors are all reported to be in stable condition.

A seven-year-old girl and a 48-year-old man have been transported to Ottawa General Hospital for further treatment, while a 23-year-old woman is still receiving medical care in Qikiqtani General Hospital in Iqaluit, Nunavut, RCMP said in a release.

The Transportation Safety Board of Canada said it is still too early to speculate what might have caused the crash.

In a statement confirming the crash, First Air said the plane's last reported communication was at 12:40 p.m. CT, approximately eight kilometres from the airport, and that the plane went down 10 minutes later.

RCMP say there were 15 people on board First Air flight 6560, including four crew.RCMP say there were 15 people on board First Air flight 6560, including four crew. Larry MacDougal/Canadian PressTSB spokesman Chris Krepski said investigators will spend Sunday continuing to gather information at the scene of the crash while the plane's black box flight recorders are sent to Ottawa for analysis.

The flight data recorder records the aircraft's pitch, roll, bank and altitude, how it was flying as crew-to-crew communications in the cockpit, Krepski told CBC News on Sunday morning.

TSB investigators will be interviewing witnesses, looking at the wreckage, talking to air traffic control, examining radar data and communications records and weather reports. The investigators will also review the crew's training records and experience, along with the aircraft's maintenance records, Krepski added.

Members of the Canadian Forces participating in the annual military exercise Operation Nanook responded to the crash on Saturday, while the RCMP said they had 11 members on the ground in Resolute and residents also assisted in the rescue.
'Rippling effect' throughout North

CBC reporter Patricia Bell said that Aziz (Ozzie) Kheraj, who owns the South Camp Inn in Resolute, had two granddaughters on the plane. One of the girls died, she said.

Passenger inquiries

First Air customer care centre: 1-800-750-0923

Meanwhile, in Yellowknife, where the flight originated and the flight's crew were believed to be based, news of the crash had a "rippling effect" through the community, the CBC's Juanita Taylor said Sunday.

Joe McBryan, owner of Buffalo Airways, told CBC News "everyone knows everyone" in the Far North's tight-knit aviation community.

"When something like this happens, it hits home," he said, his voice choked up.

Prime Minister Stephen Harper, who is scheduled to travel to Resolute on Monday for his annual trip to the Arctic, said in a statement he was "deeply saddened by news of this tragic plane crash near Resolute Bay.

"Our thoughts and prayers are with the families and friends of those passengers who lost their lives in this tragedy. We also wish a speedy recovery to those who were injured."

Gov.-Gen. David Johnston, who is currently touring the Arctic, was scheduled to hold events in Resolute on Sunday, but cancelled them given the tragedy. A spokeswoman from Johnston's office said no one from the official delegation was involved in the crash, while Johnston and his wife Sharon said in a statement their "thoughts and prayers go out to all those affected by this tragic event."

First Air said all flights out of Yellowknife Saturday were postponed. The company said it will hold a news conference at its Kanata, Ont., headquarters on Sunday at 11 a.m. ET.

The airline provides scheduled passenger and cargo service between 25 northern communities with connections to Edmonton, Winnipeg, Montreal and Ottawa.

The airline began in 1946 as Bradley Air Services, offering charter, surveying, passenger and cargo flights across northern Canada.


----------



## hkskyline

*Resolute passengers had no warning of crash*
CBC News
Posted: Aug 24, 2011 12:18 PM ET

Passengers on First Air Flight 65-60 didn't know anything was wrong until the plane hit the ground near Resolute, Nunavut, one of the three survivors has told the RCMP.

Twelve people were killed when the Boeing 737-200 passenger plane crashed near the Resolute airport on Saturday. Only one child and two adults survived.

Police have been able to talk to at least one survivor about the flight's final moments, says Supt. Howard Eaton of the Nunavut RCMP. 

"They knew they were going in on approach and everything looked normal," Eaton said. "They saw a couple of buildings when they were looking out. And then bang. There was no warning. The bells didn't ring. It just happened suddenly.

"There was no real warning from anybody that they were in trouble. I think it was unexpected."

Eaton said the crash site is one of the most challenging Nunavut RCMP have ever dealt with.

Thousands of tiny pieces of debris from the plane and cargo are scattered over the site, leaving officers astonished that anyone lived through the crash.

The crash was the focus of Prime Minister Stephen Harper's visit to Resolute on Tuesday during his annual Arctic tour.

He met with Nunavut leaders, community members and first responders to discuss the emergency response to the tragedy. He also dismissed as impractical a suggestion that full emergency response resources be established across the North.
Polar bears getting close

The plane crash has been a tough case for the Mounties, and wind and rain have made the work difficult, Eaton said. Officers have even had to frighten away polar bears.

The RCMP have been interviewing witnesses who were on the ground when the plane slammed into a hill.

The Transportation Safety Board of Canada is now taking over the crash scene to try to determine what went wrong.

In Ottawa, meanwhile, investigators at a lab have been retrieving information this week from the aircraft's flight recorders, which were flown to the capital for analysis on Sunday.


----------



## pietro-rj

*Chilean air force plane crashes in Pacific*
3 September 2011 Last updated at 07:06 GMT 

Twenty-one people are feared dead after a Chilean air force plane crashed in the Pacific Ocean on its way to the remote Juan Fernandez islands.

Chilean Defence Minister Andres Allamand said the Casa-212 plane had twice tried to land at the islands' airport before going missing.

The islands' mayor said conditions were rough and windy, and passengers' luggage had been spotted in the water.

A TV crew was on board, including popular presenter Felipe Camiroaga.

He had been flying to the islands with a five-strong crew from Chile's national TV programme Buenos Dias a Todos - Good Morning Everyone - to film a piece on reconstruction projects after a magnitude-8.8 earthquake and tsunami devastated the islands in February 2010.

The air force earlier said that as the plane was "getting closer to the island, radio communication with the airplane was lost", prompting a search effort by the navy and air force.

*'Hard blow'*

Mayor Leopoldo Gonzalez told state television TVN that some wreckage had been spotted, suggesting that the plane had crashed.

"We assume that there was an accident and that there are no survivors," he said, adding that clothing, passengers' suitcases and some sandals had been found in waters about one kilometre (0.6 mile) from the islands' landing strip.

Mr Allamand, however, said the plane was still listed as "missing".

He said a navy frigate had been sent with a helicopter to carry out search and rescue work, and that a Hercules 130 plane was due to join the search.

Chilean President Sebastian Pinera said that his thoughts were with the families of those on board the plane, which had taken off from the capital Santiago at 14.00 (17.00 GMT) on Friday and lost contact with air traffic control some four hours later.

"I empathise with the anguish and uncertainty the relatives the 21 passengers aboard the plane, which is presumed to have gone down, are living through at this moment.

"This is a very hard blow for our country," he said.

One of those on board was the businessman Felipe Cubillos - Defence Minister Allamand's brother in law - who had also been working on post-earthquake reconstruction with the group Desafio Levantemos Chile.

Chileans gathered at the headquarters of TVN after the Santiago station reported that five of its staff, including Mr Camiroaga, were among the passengers.

Dozens of people lit candles and prayed outside the gates, Reuters news agency reports.

As well as co-hosting Buenos Dias a Todos, Mr Camiroaga, 44, fronted the late-night talk show Animal Nocturno (Nocturnal Animal).

The Juan Fernandez islands lie around 420 miles (670 km) off Chile's coast, and are thought to have inspired the setting for Daniel Defoe's classic shipwreck novel Robinson Crusoe.

Source: *BBC*

---

The missing aircraft is supposedly the FACh-966, delivered in 1994:


----------



## Bart_LCY

From BBC News:



> An airliner carrying a major league ice hockey team has *crashed in Russia killing 43 people*.
> 
> Reports said the plane *burst into flames shortly after taking off from an airport at the city of Yaroslavl*, about 250km (160 miles) north-east of Moscow.
> 
> Members of the Lokomotiv Yaroslavl hockey team were on board the plane on their way to Minsk in Belarus.
> 
> The plane, a *Yak-42*, had a capacity of more than 100 passengers, but it is thought only 45 people were on board.


Full article here

Also from CNN

Photos and video here ( in Russian )

The very airplane involved:


----------



## Iggis

*Russian ice-hockey team killed in plane crash*









At least 45 people died on Wednesday afternoon when a plane carrying the Lokomotiv Yaroslavl ice hockey team crashed during take-off near Yaroslavl, some 250 km from Moscow, emergencies officials said.

Two people survived the crash, investigators said. The cause of the accident has not yet been established.
Eight members of the crew were among the dead.
The Yak-42 plane was carrying the team to Minsk, the Belarusian capital, for the start of the new Kontinental Hockey League (KHL). The side is coached by Canadian Brad McCrimmon, a former Detroit Red Wings assistant.

The plane crashed at 4:00 p.m. Moscow time (noon GMT).
The plane fell to earth straight after take-off and burst into flames.
"Passenger body parts were found in the Volga River, where part of the fuselage fell," a police source said.
President Dmitry Medvedev, who was due to take part in a political forum in Yaroslavl on Thursday, has expressed his condolences to the families of the victims. His press-secretary said Medvedev would visit the site of the crash.

One of the survivors was Russian national side player Alexander Galimov. The other was a member of the crew, a club official said. Galimov is reported to have suffered burns on 80% of his body.

Lokomotiv has a number of former NHL stars on the books, including former Minnesota Wild and Vancouver Canucks centre Pavol Demitra, Josef Vasicek, also a centre formerly with the New York Islanders and Carolina Hurricanes, and Belarusian defenseman Ruslan Salei, formerly of the Anaheim Mighty Ducks, Colorado Avalanche and the Red Wings.
The club's entire first team was on board the plane.
Lokomotiv Yaroslavl, founded in 1949 as the team of the Railways Ministry, is one of Russia’s leading hockey teams and came runner up in the nascent Kontinental Hockey League in 2008 and 2009. In 1997 it took the Russian Superleague title and won back-to-back championships in 2002 and 2003. It was one of the favorites for this year’s Kontinental Hockey League.

The season-opening game between reigning champion Salavat Yulaev and Atlant in the city of Ufa was cancelled as news of the disaster broke.
Russia has a poor aviation safety record. President Dmitry Medvedev has promised to take Soviet-era planes out of service from next year. The Yak-42 has been in service since 1980.
Wednesday's crash comes 32 years after 17 players from the Soviet football club Pakhtakor were killed as the team was flying to a match, also in Minsk.

http://en.rian.ru


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

*RIP*


----------



## Momo1435

A close call in Warsaw today.



> *Boeing 767 lands on belly after undercarriage failure*
> 
> WARSAW — A Boeing 767 with 231 people on board made an emergency landing Tuesday, skidding down the runway on its belly at Warsaw airport after its landing gear failed, a spokesman for Poland's LOT airline told AFP.
> 
> Fire and ambulance crews were deployed and all 220 passengers and 11 crew on the plane of national carrier LOT Polish Airlines were able to disembark safely.
> 
> full article:
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...docId=CNG.bcf42e0ab31f1d19f27b5116a15811eb.81


The landing was captured on video.


----------



## Cosmin

Nice landing! :applause:


----------



## juan9463

^^ +1.


----------



## skytrax

Big applause for the pilots!! :applause:


----------



## katia72

Fantastic )))


----------



## Cosmin

Pilot error was the cause of the Yak-42 crash in Yaroslavl. hno:

*Russia Pilots Braked on Takeoff (WSJ)*


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

Another video of LOT´s B767 emergency landing in Warsaw. :uh:


----------



## hakz2007

*Plane crashes in Ariz, kills six*


> PHOENIX — A small airplane slammed into a sheer cliff in the mile-high mountains east of Phoenix and exploded, killing the six people onboard, including the pilot and his three young children who were to spend the Thanksgiving holiday weekend with him, authorities said.
> 
> The body of one child was recovered and dozens of sheriff's search and rescue personnel worked Thursday to recover the remains of the other victims, said Sheriff Paul Babeu.


 Read more


----------



## jomjo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns-3ObP4C54&feature=related 

INSIDE PLANE


----------



## Cosmin

Smooth landing.:applause:


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

Good news. 



> *2011 safest year for air travel since 1945*
> Accidents and fatalities decreased globally this year, except in Russia, according to IATA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was the best year (so far) for air safety since IATA began recording accidents and incidents.*
> 
> The first 11 months of 2011 was the safest period to travel by plane since 1945, according to the International Air Transport Association (IATA).
> 
> “As of the end of November, global safety performance (for Western-built jets) is at the best level recorded, and is 49 percent better than the same time last year,” said Gunther Matschnigg, senior vice president for safety, operations and infrastructure for IATA.
> 
> This makes 2011 the safest year for air travel since the International Civil Aviation Organization began collecting data in 1945. IATA has calculated and published global airline safety records based on ICAO data since 2000.
> 
> The number of fatal accidents fell to 22 from 23 last year. The number of passenger and crew fatalities also declined, down to 486 compared to last year’s 786 deaths.
> 
> [...]


----------



## Momo1435

AMC Airlines MD-83 Makes Nose Gear Up Landing at Karachi Airport today.


----------



## siamu maharaj

The reporter's saying that the plane was made to land in the dirt. From the video it looks like it landed on the runway.

I also don't see any emergency vehicles, WTF!


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

sachinsanyo said:


> It crashed ?? Superb Design !!!


^^
Yes, right into an old unused tower next to the runway.


----------



## andyszabler

The crash of japan airlines flight123 is the single aircraft disaster with the highest number of fatalities. In this accident was the 520 people died on the board. The aircraft suffered an explosive decompression in correctly repaired, which failed in mid aircraft and destroyed the stabilizers and making uncontrollable this aircraft.


----------



## desertpunk

*Crackup In Siberia Kills 32 of 43 Aboard*



> The ATR-72 turboprop aircraft had just left Tyumen on a flight north-east to the oil town of Surgut when it crashed.
> 
> Officials said 39 passengers and four crew members were on board the plane. It remains unclear what caused the crash.
> 
> Earlier, local authorities said 32 people had died, but that figure has now been revised to 31.
> 
> All of the survivors are in intensive care and doctors are operating on eight of them, according to the state-run RIA news agency quoting hospital officials in Tyumen.
> 
> The Itar Tass news agency is reporting that all the crew, which was made up of two pilots and two flight attendants, died.


----------



## Cosmin

Damn. RIP to the victims and a full and speedy recovery to survivors.

The FDR has been recovered (no surprise there). Wikipedia says it crashed 2 km S-W of the end of the runway so whatever happened, probably happened either on takeoff (past V1) or immediately after takeoff.


----------



## Cosmin

More on UTair 120... 

*ATR rolled sharply before crash but engines were functioning (FlightGlobal)*


> [...]
> One local report, quoting the deputy director of Tyumen airport, states that the ATR crew opted against de-icing before departure.
> [...]


I'm *not* drawing any parallels, but this episode is worth a watch:


> On 31 October 1994, American Eagle Flight 4184 fell out of the sky, killing 68 people. The crash was caused by ice developing on the wing in a manner that the on-board deicing system could not remove.


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

> *No survivors from Pakistan plane crash, official says*
> 
> From Reza Sayah and Shaan Khan CNN
> April 20, 2012 -- Updated 1925 GMT (0325 HKT)
> 
> *Islamabad, Pakistan (CNN) -- A commercial airplane carrying at least 121 people crashed Friday in Rawalpindi just before it was to land at an airport in Islamabad, according to Pakistan's Civil Aviation Authority, which cited poor weather as a possible factor. No survivors have been found, officials said.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bhoja Air Boeing *737-200* was making its first evening flight from Karachi to Islamabad, where the weather was cloudy, officials said. Authorities initially reported that 131 people were on board, but authority spokesman Pervaz George later reduced that number.
> 
> The crash occurred near the Pakistani air force's Chaklala airbase, which is adjacent to the Benazir Bhutto International Airport in Islamabad.
> 
> Debris and body parts were scattered across the crash site as workers sifted through the wreckage in the heavily populated residential area. At least 110 bodies had been recovered from the scene, a government official said.
> 
> [...]


----------



## Wezza

> Russian passenger jet reported missing in Indonesia
> 
> A Russian Sukhoi Superjet 100 passenger plane with at least 44 people aboard has gone missing on a demonstration flight in Indonesia, reports say.
> 
> The plane disappeared from radar screens during a flight meant to last 30 minutes, a blogger with the Sukhoi delegation said.
> 
> Helicopters were dispatched to look for the jet, thought to have been flying near a mountain, Sergey Dolya said.
> 
> Emergency services confirmed a Sukhoi plane was missing.
> 
> Gagah Prakoso, spokesman for Indonesia's national search and rescue agency, said 46 people had been aboard the plane, which vanished from radar near Bogor, a city in West Java province.
> 
> "We are still looking for it and we are uncertain whether it crashed," he was quoted as saying by AFP news agency in the capital, Jakarta.
> 
> Dolya tweeted that there were 44 people aboard, eight of them Russians.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-18004097

Terrible! Only just flew on one of these jets last week, great little aircraft to travel on.


----------



## everywhere

*Incident: JAL MD90 at Sendai Airport on Aug. 15, 2010; engine shut down in flight*
(WCARN.com/The Aviation Herald, July 1)



> *Japan's Transportation Safety Board (JTSB) released their final report in Japanese concluding the probable cause of the serious incident was:*
> 
> During takeoff the right hand engine's #4 bearing scavenge system ruptured, the first diffuser tube of the #4 bearing scavenge system released engine oil through the opening. The released engine oil came in contact with the engine's hot section and ignited.
> 
> 
> The fracture of the #4 bearing scavenge tube was the result of fatigue produced by stress created by vibrations by the operation of the engine.
> 
> 
> The captain (52, ATPL, 14,720 hours total, 1,405 hours on type) was pilot monitoring, the first officer (41, CPL, 6,574 hours total, 3,949 hours on type) was pilot flying. The aircraft accelerated for takeoff on runway 27 and rotated at about 160 KIAS. Shortly after becoming airborne Sendai tower reported white smoke coming from the right hand engine, however received no reply. Sendai departure transmitted the tower's observation of white smoke near the right hand engine about 40 seconds after the tower reported the observation.
> 
> 
> 
> The crew engaged the autopilot about 20 seconds after that transmission. 118 seconds after becoming airborne while climbing through 5,500 feet the crew received a right hand engine fire indication, throttled both engine back and declared emergency. The aircraft stopped the climb at 6,150 feet and began to gradually descend.
> 
> 
> 
> 90 seconds after the fire alert the crew shut the right hand engine down and discharged the first fire bottle, 80 seconds later discharged the second fire bottle after which the fire indication ceased. The aircraft joined a left downwind and landed safely on Sendai's runway 27 about 15 minutes after becoming airborne.
> 
> 
> The captain reported in post flight interviews that engine start and taxi towards the runway was normal with no anomaly observed. After steering the aircraft onto runway 27 the first officer assumed control and began takeoff, which felt smooth without any anomaly.
> 
> 
> 
> After rotation and positive rate of the climb the captain selected the gear up and contacted departure and was told "radar contact". When the aircraft climbed through about 3,000 feet departure informed the crew about white smoke from the right hand engine during takeoff.
> 
> 
> 
> The captain checked the engine instruments and noticed an amber warning light indicating low oil pressure, the master caution had not been activated. The captain decided to activate the procedures for the low oil pressure indication and was about to order level off at 6,000 feet when the right hand engine's fire warning activated.
> 
> 
> 
> The captain sensed a slight yaw to the right and suspecting the right hand engine had been damaged assumed control of the aircraft with the first officer assuming the role of pilot monitoring, the fire memory checklists were actioned shutting the engine down and discharging the first fire bottle and starting the timer.
> 
> 
> 
> After 80 seconds, when the fire indication had not ceased, the second fire bottle was discharged which resulting in the fire warning extinguishing. The aircraft subsequently joined a downwind to position for landing on runway 27 and stopped on the runway to have emergency services check the aircraft. Emergency services reported no smoke, the crew therefore taxied the aircraft to the apron.
> 
> 
> The tower control said in post incident interviews that he had cleared the aircraft for takeoff from runway 27 and contact departure upon airborne. When the aircraft began to accelerate there was nothing unusual, by the time the aircraft began to rotate white smoke became visible from the right hand engine.
> 
> 
> 
> He reported his observation, the crew however had already switched to departure. He then forwarded his observation to the departure controller who relayed the information, the aircraft subsequently stopped the climb at 6,000 feet. The departure controller indicated that the crew had declared emergency due to an engine fire.
> 
> 
> A post flight inspection of the aircraft revealed no damage to the aircraft, the right hand engine however showed decolouration to the cowling, the pressure relief door had opened with traces of heat loss extending backwards of the door. The diffuser case was broken and traces of oil leakage were found.


----------



## everywhere

*Dana Air Crash: Reps give airline ultimatum to pay compensation to victims' families*
(Nigerian Tribune/WCARN.com, June 29)




> *The House of Representatives, on Thursday, gave the management of Dana Airline till July 3 to pay compensation to the families of the passengers of its ill-fated aircraft that crashlanded in Lagos on June 3, killing about 153.*
> 
> 
> The House also directed other airlines with history of plane crashes in the country to also pay the 30 percent required compensation, or in full where investigations have been concluded.
> 
> 
> The House directive was sequel to a motion of urgent national importance, moved by Honourable Yakub Abiodun, asking the House to look into the delay of Dana airline management to pay compensation to the victims' families in-line with international best practices.
> 
> 
> Leading debate on the motion, Honourable Abiodun said that the motion was predicated on the Nigerian Civil Aviation Act which, according to him, "stipulates that 30 percent of due compensation be paid to families of airborne crash victims within 30 days, while investigation into cause of such accidents lasts."
> 
> 
> According to him, "the Convention for the Unification of Certain Rules for International Carriage by Air, simply known as the Montreal Convention, adopted by a diplomatic meeting of member states of the International Civil Aviation Organisation (ICAO) in 1999, stipulated a Special Drawing Rights (SDR) for victims of air crash, which current value is put at about US$171,000 per passenger.
> 
> 
> He equally maintained that "since section 48 of the Civil Aviation Act stipulates that an advance payment of 30 percent of the SDR be made within 30 days, it is important that the House urges the management of Dana Air to comply immediately".
> 
> 
> The lawmakers, however, took turns to support the motion, noting that though the compensation would not bring back the dead but it would help the families of the dead to have something to fall back on.
> 
> 
> When the Speaker, Honourable Aminu Tambuwal, who presided over the session put the motion to vote it was unanimously supported by members.


----------



## hkskyline

*Flight AF 447 Final Accident Report*
http://www.bea.aero/en/enquetes/flight.af.447/flight.af.447.php

Sequence of events leading to the accident

1. The temporary inconsistency between the measured
speeds, following the obstruction of the Pitot probes by ice
crystals

2. control inputs destabilizing the flight path

3. The lack of any link, by the crew, between the loss of
displayed airspeed information and the appropriate
procedure

4. The late identification of the deviation from the flight path by
the PNF and insufficient correction applied by the PF

5. The crew not identifying the approach to stall, their lack of
immediate response and the exit from the flight envelope

6. The crew’s failure to diagnose the stall situation and
consequently a lack of inputs that would have made
recovery possible


----------



## siamu maharaj

So basically inept crew or bad training.


----------



## EK413

jomjo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns-3ObP4C54&feature=related
> 
> INSIDE PLANE


Smart move another 355,993 hits and this guy has a steady income from Youtube...:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## KB

siamu maharaj said:


> So basically inept crew or bad training.


The primary cause is bad pitot tubes...however, the situation could have been controllable had the crew realized whats happening and took proper action in time. 

*Causes/Recommendations*

Pitot Failure (Yes)
Visual clues in messages (potential for improvement)
Pilot error (yes)

So basically bad pitot tubes + possibly confusing set of messages + pilot error


----------



## everywhere

*Incident: China Southern B733 Near Qingdao on July 13th, 2012, Loss of Cabin Pressure*
(The Aviation Herald/WCARN.com, July 13)



> A China Southern Boeing 737-300, flight CZ-6666 from Harbin to Hangzhou (China), was en route near Qingdao when the crew initiated an emergency descent and the passenger oxygen masks were released. The aircraft diverted to Qingdao for a safe landing.


more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20342.html


----------



## everywhere

*China Eastern flight suffers bird strike, no injuries reported*
(WCARN.com, July 17)



> On July 16, a China Eastern Airbus A325, performing flight MU5396 from Zhengzhou Xinzheng International Airport (CGO) to Shanghai Hongqiao International Airport (SHA) was in the final approach to the Shanghai Hongqiao Airport when one engine of the plane was stricken by a bird; no injuries was reported.
> 
> The aircraft finally landed at Shanghai Hongqiao Airport safely; the company performed check and maintenance work immediately.


 
more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20373.html



*Incident: Air France B773 at Paris on July 15th, 2012, Foetus washed down the toilet*
(WCARN.com/The Aviation Herald, July 16)




> An Air France Boeing 777-300, registration F-GSQK performing flight AF-703 (dep July 14th) from Abidjan (Cote de Ivory) to Paris Charles de Gaulle (France), had completed a seemingly uneventful flight.
> 
> When the new crew, bound to take the aircraft onto its next flight AF-3830 to Dubai, boarded and prepared the aircraft for the flight, one of toilets was found clogged. Maintenance activity to clear the toilet then discovered a dead newborn as cause of the blockage.



more: http://www.wcarn.com/cache/news/20/20369.html


----------



## hakz2007

*Philippine Minister's Body Recovered After Plane Crash *


> (RTTNews) - The body of Philippine Interior Secretary Jesse Robredo was retrieved early Tuesday from the sea off the central Masbate province where a small plane carrying the minister and three others had crashed three days earlier.
> 
> The five-seater plane carrying Robredo and others had crashed on Saturday near an airport in Masbate city. The minister was traveling from Cebu City in central Philippines to Naga City in Camarines Sur province when there aircraft encountered engine problems.


Read more

*Divers resume retrieval of pilots in Robredo plane crash*


> Divers resumed early Wednesday their efforts to retrieve the bodies of the pilot and co-pilot who perished along with Interior Secretary Jesse Robredo when their Piper Seneca plane crashed off Masbate last Saturday.
> 
> Task Force Kalihim head Major General Eduardo del Rosario voiced hopes they can recover the bodies before noon, radio dzBB's Benjie Liwanag Jr. reported.
> 
> Retrieval operations were suspended Tuesday afternoon after a German volunteer diver suffered what was suspected to be decompression sickness. The technical diver, trained to go deeper than recreational divers, is recovering.


Read more


----------



## hakz2007

^^ Extensive coverage of the Philippine plane crash from post no.1 in this thread - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1539160&page=9 kay:


----------



## A11 LJUBLJANA

A310 MRechensk


----------



## the glimpser

*Croc breaks loose on Australian flight*



> An Australian baggage handler had a nasty surprise when he opened the cargo door of a Qantas passenger flight to find a crocodile roaming loose in the hold, the airline said Monday.
> 
> The reptile, reported to be a relatively small specimen, escaped its transport container during a flight from Brisbane to Melbourne last week, a Qantas spokesman told AFP.


http://sg.news.yahoo.com/croc-breaks-loose-australian-flight-061934992.html


----------



## KB

*Russia Admits Guilt of SSJ Crew for Indonesia Crash*

On Wednesday, representatives of the Russian Trade and Industry Ministry in Indonesia signed a protocol accepting the findings of local experts, who concluded that the crash of the Russian SSJ-100 on May 9 was caused by human error: the pilots did not react to the terrain and traffic collision avoidance system’s warning.

....

On May 9, a Sukhoi SuperJet-100 piloted by Alexander Yablontsev was making a demonstration flight in Indonesia, which was planning to purchase the aircraft. Trying to show off the plane at its best, the pilot took it to a dangerously low altitude and circled instead of turning back as planned. The experienced pilot flew the plane very well but made a fatal mistake at the end of the maneuver: he turned south into the mountains instead of north toward the airport. He further ignored the TWAS warning, believing that he was flying over a plain. As a result, the SSJ crashed into a mountainside at Mount Salak, killing all 45 people on board, including the crew.

This reconstruction, which clearly points to mistakes made by the SSJ-100 crew, was approved by the experts of both countries in summer. *The point on which they could not agree was not the reason for the crash, but the so-called contributing factors.* The Russian delegation has forwarded its dissenting opinion to the NTSC and asked its Indonesian colleagues to evaluate the performance of the flight controller. *The Russian experts believe that permission for the SSJ-100 to descend to the dangerous altitude of 6,000 feet was incorrectly given, and that the flight controller was too busy monitoring other flights to realize in time that the SSJ was flying toward the mountains.*

The Russian experts, who did not officially take part in the investigation, admit that in accordance with the international procedure the NTSC can include their reasons in their report or leave them out, without explaining their reasoning. This is in fact the main intrigue of the investigation, which is not officially over yet. *The NTSC report is to be coordinated with the French producers of engines and the U.S. manufacturers of navigation systems for the SSJ-100.* Experts say this could take several weeks, and so the conclusions will not be made public before October.
....

Continue


----------



## KB

*Nepal plane crash kills all 19 on board: police*

KATHMANDU: Seven Britons and five Chinese are among the dead in a plane crash Friday on the outskirts of the Nepalese capital Kathmandu which killed all 19 on board, according to a revised toll by police.

"The plane crash in the capital has caused death of 12 foreigners, including seven British and five Chinese tourists. The remaining seven, including three crew members, are Nepalese, said Nepal Police spokesman Binod Singh.

A small passenger plane carrying 19 people crashed on the outskirts of the Nepalese capital Friday, killing everyone on board.

The Sita Air Dornier craft had just taken off from Kathmandu airport and was headed to the small town of Lukla, a gateway to Mount Everest, when it plunged into the banks of a river near the city.

"All 19 passengers of the Sita Air plane have died. The accident site is less than one kilometre (half a mile) from the airport," said Nepal Police spokesman Binod Singh.

"The pilots seem to have tried to land it safely on the banks of the river but unfortunately the plane caught fire."

Continue


----------



## Bart_LCY

A movie from today's crash of Red Wings Flight 9268 at Vnukovo Airport, Moscow:






And some pictures here


----------



## Cosmin

RIP.  Amazing shots caught by the dashcam. 

As can be seen in the above picture, the aircraft was RA-64047, pictured here on its departure from Pardubice Airport, Czech Republic.









http://www.airliners.net/photo/Red-Wings/Tupolev-Tu-204-100/2206717/L/

Later...









http://www.airliners.net/photo/Red-...06718/L/&sid=d87ca9e71a991cdcc24e7c1baf66fc0d

Additional info regarding the accident here: http://aviation-safety.net/database/record.php?id=20121229-0


----------



## Momo1435

The people in those cars were extremely lucky, some of those parts flying onto the road could easily have completely destroyed a car with fatal result. 

And luckily there were also no passengers aboard, but still RIP to the crew members that didn't survive this crash.


----------



## fozzy

R.I.P. to the crew lost in this crash and the footage from the dashcam is amazing!!!  "thank god there wasn't a full load of passengers onboard" it could of been a whole lot worse.


----------



## Tandax

Wow lucky the driver of the dashcam didn't get hurt too.


----------



## grjplanes

Last night Delta Airlines DL201 from Johannesburg to Atlanta had to divert to Ascension Island (RAF base) due to loss of engine. Strange that no word has been mentioned anywhere about this yet, considering it being one of the longest flights in the world, the 777LR twin over that much water and that operationally challenging to accommodate the diverted pax?
Anybody know more?


----------



## Fatfield

A helicopter has crashed into a crane in London.

http://news.sky.com/story/1038710/helicopter-crashes-into-crane-in-london

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-21040410


----------



## the glimpser

_I'm sharing this article but I'd like to post the link only:_

*The World's 10 Most Dangerous Airlines*
Business Insider 
Jan. 22, 2013, 12:18 PM

http://www.businessinsider.com/the-worlds-10-most-dangerous-airlines-2013-1


----------



## [email protected]

Ridiculous list. 30 years is a lot of time and many things can change.

China Airlines, the world's most dangerous airline? :lol:

They have a modern fleet, well-trained pilots, good maintenance staff, a good organization, etc. All things that can't be said about at least 3/4 of all African carriers for example.

Also, not all hull losses are the same. There were already plenty of accidents that resulted in a hull loss with zero fatalities.

Another example would be the fact that f.e. Korean Air is the airline with the second most fatalities according to that list. But that also includes the flight that was shot down by the Soviets in 1983, which is responsible for more than half of those casulties and something that is hardly Korean Air's fault or makes them an unsafe airline.


----------



## fozzy

A CRJ-200 aircraft has crashed near Almaty in Kazakhstan with 20 people onboard. It crashed in thick fog according to reports and it's not looking like there are any survivors  R.I.P.


----------



## Fatfield

BBC report on the above.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21243203


----------



## Fatfield

There was a crash in Donetsk last night resulting in 5 fatalities.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-21451432

The five confirmed fatalities were Borussia Dortmund fans on their way to watch their team play Shakhtar Donetsk in the European Cup.

http://www.football.co.uk/borussia_...ts_shadow_over_dortmund_draw_rss3709534.shtml


----------



## timo9

[email protected] said:


> Ridiculous list. 30 years is a lot of time and many things can change.
> 
> China Airlines, the world's most dangerous airline? :lol:
> 
> They have a modern fleet, well-trained pilots, good maintenance staff, a good organization, etc. All things that can't be said about at least 3/4 of all African carriers for example.
> 
> Also, not all hull losses are the same. There were already plenty of accidents that resulted in a hull loss with zero fatalities.
> 
> Another example would be the fact that f.e. Korean Air is the airline with the second most fatalities according to that list. But that also includes the flight that was shot down by the Soviets in 1983, which is responsible for more than half of those casulties and something that is hardly Korean Air's fault or makes them an unsafe airline.


I think the most dangerous one is Air France hno:


----------



## Wezza

Apparently a Lion Air 737 has overrun the runway at DPS & ended up in the ocean. From what I can gather, all on board have survived.


----------



## Vrooms

^^Some news on this incident:

Source: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/9991740/Plane-crashes-into-the-sea-in-Bali.html


> *Plane crashes into the sea in Bali*
> A plane has overshot the runway in Bali, landing in the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aircraft, a Lion Air plane, was carrying 172 passengers.
> 
> An official told AFP that all the passengers were unharmed.
> 
> The plane careered off the runway at Denpasar International Airport - the main transport hub for Bali.
> 
> The cause of the accident remains unclear, but Arif Wahyunadi, chief of police for Bali, said the plane originated in the city of Bandung and was landing in Bali.
> 
> Local TV showed a picture of a Boeing passenger jet intact with a slightly ruptured fuselage and passengers in the water. Media reports said the plane was sitting in shallow waters 200-300 metres off the end of the runway.


----------



## Wezza

^^
I read somewhere else that it actually wasn't a runway overshoot but a ditching? Not sure how true that is though.


----------



## Vrooms

Not sure what really happened as well In this article: http://www.theborneopost.com/2013/04/13/lion-air-plane-crashes-in-bali/ it says the plane was arriving from london:lol:


----------



## Cosmin

*Wezza*, The Aviation Herald seems to support this assertion. Peculiar, to say the least, but if it's true that the a/c was on final for 09, then the pictures clearly show it was a ditch, not an overrun, because the 27 end of the runway looks vastly different (4-lane road + vegetation). 

*Accident: Lionar B738 at Denpasar on Apr 13th 2013, came to stop in sea*










Superficially, it looks like THY 1951 at AMS.


----------



## Wezza

Hmmm it will be interesting to see the report when it surfaces.


----------



## jddc7

always an interesting landing when coming in. Gets pretty low to the ocean


----------



## Cosmin

All information points to an *undershoot*.

An interesting analysis with more info: *Lion Air 737-800 undershoots and ends up in the water*


----------



## Momo1435

This was Lion Air's newest plane, it was delivered on the 20 March so it didn't last a month. It's going to be interesting to know about the cause of the accident, since new planes just don't fall out of the sky like this. 

And this is not going to be good for their already shaky reputation, hopefully it won't have an impact on the intercontinental ambitions of some other Indonesian carriers. It would be a big problem for Garuda if their permission to fly to the EU is withdrawn again.


----------



## hkskyline

Undershoot? Seems like pilot negligence!


----------



## David-80

^^ not if you have microbust or downdraft (windshear). 

seriously, lets not speculate until further investigation is finished 


Cheers


----------



## bozenBDJ

Looks like Costa Concordia










+, TODAY Show (nbc)
http://www.today.com/video/today/51527375


----------



## bozenBDJ

*"a Miracle In The Sea"*
-Lester Holt, NBC Nightly News

*"That was a case of Brilliant Airmanship"*
-Tom Casey, Retired American Airlines Pilot

http://www.nbcnews.com/video/nightly...30926#51530926
Source : NBC Nightly News w/ Lester Holt (4.13.13)


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Asiana Airlines 214 update: one runway at SFO reported to be reopened for landings, but it is unclear how many flights can be operated safely to the airport.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Asiana Airlines 214 update: two runways (Rwy 01/19) at SFO have been reopened for landings and departures using VFR, according to the latest press conference hosted by SFO Airport. Number of people reported so far on this flight stands at 307 (291 passengers and 16 staff), with some of them unaccounted for, according to officials. The aircraft originally began its flight from Shanghai, in which it went to Seoul/Incheon, before heading further to SFO.


----------



## sacto7654

Besides Runways 1L/19R and 1R/19L now operational again, it appears the debris field may not affect the most critical runway, 28R/10L. With diligent work, 28R/10L could be brought back to full operation in a few days, which means Lufthansa Flight 454/455 (which uses the A380-800) could resume operations to and from the airport again.


----------



## Silly_Walks

pietro-rj said:


> Source


The plane is already on fire, but you see women with large carry-on luggage from the overhead lockers... the deaths of this crash better not have been because these 'ladies' caused delays in de-boarding because they needed their precious luggage. :grumpy:


----------



## JayPeeDee

Apparently this was a visual approach (i.e. no automated landing aids were operational) and based on the testimony of a passenger, the pilot over-corrected a too-high approach (descended too fast and engaged full thrust too late) resulting in a heavy tail-strike short of the runway. The rear-most crew were thrown out of the fuselage when the tail was ripped off and the plane careered across the runway (ripping the gear off). The resultant fire occurred quite some time after the aircraft came to rest.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

sacto7654 said:


> Besides Runways 1L/19R and 1R/19L now operational again, it appears the debris field may not affect the most critical runway, 28R/10L. With diligent work, 28R/10L could be brought back to full operation in a few days, which means Lufthansa Flight 454/455 (which uses the A380-800) could resume operations to and from the airport again.


Which of the 10/28 runways was affected? I mean, there are two parallel runways with that designation. And by the way, are you listening to either KCBS or other Bay Area radio station?

And yes, the approach was all visual because there were a series of repairs made on Rwy 10/28 lately.


----------



## Clery

Suburbanist said:


> Absurd, people leaving a crash site with imminent risk of explosion and fire with handbags and other stuff hno:


Evacuation requires people to queue anyway. While waiting to move forward, why wouldn't you take your luggage with you?

I actually think most people would do the same. It's not as if it was blocking people from advancing.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Asiana Airlines 214 update: two runways at SFO (Rwy 01L/19R and Rwy 01R/19L) back in service, allowing landings and departures. 60 people on board the flight are still unaccounted for, with a latest press conference to begin in a few minutes. Several international and domestic flights diverted to multiple airports, including OAK, SJC, LAX, SMF, SLC, and SEA.


----------



## pietro-rj

Silly_Walks said:


> The plane is already on fire, but you see women with large carry-on luggage from the overhead lockers... the deaths of this crash better not have been because these 'ladies' caused delays in de-boarding because they needed their precious luggage. :grumpy:


I completely agree, but it may have been the case that some of the luggage fell from the overhead bins during impact. It wouldn't be irresponsible to grab a bag that is blocking the aisle, in my opinion.


----------



## KaiserSoze

fieldsofdreams said:


> Asiana Airlines 214 update: two runways at SFO (Rwy 01L/19R and Rwy 01R/19L) back in service, allowing landings and departures. *60 people on board the flight are still unaccounted for*, with a latest press conference to begin in a few minutes. Several international and domestic flights diverted to multiple airports, including OAK, SJC, LAX, SMF, SLC, and SEA.



I got a really bad feeling about this.


----------



## sacto7654

fieldsofdreams said:


> Which of the 10/28 runways was affected? I mean, there are two parallel runways with that designation. And by the way, are you listening to either KCBS or other Bay Area radio station?
> 
> And yes, the approach was all visual because there were a series of repairs made on Rwy 10/28 lately.


From the ATC tapes and the still pictures I saw, the plane was supposed to land on Runway 28L. Most of the initial impact debris field is in front of 28L. 28R appears to be quite clean and with quick cleanup work, could be operational again within a day or so.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Asians Airlines Flight 214 update: of the 307 passengers and crew on board, only 1 has been left unaccounted for, while 123 of them have escaped the mishap without any injuries and are being processed at SFO Airport. There are still hundreds of injuries, with 40 of them still listed in "critical" condition, and 2 fatalities, according to the latest press briefing held a few minutes ago. This is very encouraging news.


----------



## Wezza

That's the end of the 777's perfect fatality free record.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Wezza said:


> That's the end of the 777's perfect fatality free record.


I understand. Well, this will remain as one of the safest aircraft types ever built, and I'm hopeful that a repeat incident will not occur again. And by the way, I will be listening in to a press conference on the radio here that will take place in a few minutes.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Asiana Airlines Flight 214 update: all 307 passengers and crew have been accounted for. United Airlines, the largest airline operating in SFO, has been thanked by SFO Airport, SF Fire Department, SF Police Department, and various groups for providing assistance to passengers and crew involved in the stricken flight. Of the passengers and crew, 182 of them have been transported to various hospitals in San Francisco and San Mateo Counties for injuries; 123 have escaped the mishap without any injuries; and 2 fatalities. No further increase in fatalities for now, but with 49 people listed under "critical" condition, and the situation being fluid, things can change over time. Two out of four runways are open for limited arrivals and departures, and NTSB and FAA officials are en route to San Francisco to investigate the incident.


----------



## siamu maharaj

This sadly ends the 777's record of zero fatalities. I think it went 20 years without one.


----------



## mwg12a

Clery said:


> Evacuation requires people to queue anyway. While waiting to move forward, why wouldn't you take your luggage with you?
> 
> I actually think most people would do the same. It's not as if it was blocking people from advancing.


Technically, all your personal belongings should be taken off, highheels off and such, the reason behind is that it can cost further injury or obstructions, but, you can understand that sometimes you wanna keep your personal belongings with you especially if there are valuables in it and most especially your documents, but, that should be the least concern as safety and life should be your primary concen. I am not blaming them for their unconscious decisions and subconsiously acting on an impulse.


----------



## siamu maharaj

fieldsofdreams said:


> I understand. Well, this will remain as one of the safest aircraft types ever built, and I'm hopeful that a repeat incident will not occur again. And by the way, I will be listening in to a press conference on the radio here that will take place in a few minutes.


Not "one of the safest"; it's THE SAFEST PLANE TYPE EVER in the history of aviation. Without even looking I can safely say taht the second safest would have a couple of orders of magnitude more fatalities per km flown.

Of course not couting the A380, which have much fewer planes in the air and hasn't been EIS'd for too long, but I guess it'd be just as safe as the 777 15 years from now.


----------



## sacto7654

I'm personally thinking that once the NTSB makes its initial assessment, there will be immediate cleanup work to make Runway 28R/10L--which stayed pretty clean in spite of the crash--operational in a few days, if only to allow fully-loaded 777-200ER, 777-300ER, 747-400 and A380-800 planes to operate in and out of SFO again.


----------



## mwg12a

fieldsofdreams said:


> I understand. Well, this will remain as one of the safest aircraft types ever built, and I'm hopeful that a repeat incident will not occur again. And by the way, I will be listening in to a press conference on the radio here that will take place in a few minutes.






siamu maharaj said:


> Not "one of the safest"; it's THE SAFEST PLANE TYPE EVER in the history of aviation. Without even looking I can safely say taht the second safest would have a couple of orders of magnitude more fatalities per km flown.
> 
> Of course not couting the A380, which have much fewer planes in the air and hasn't been EIS'd for too long, but I guess it'd be just as safe as the 777 15 years from now.


If the cause is pilot or human error, I am sure that safest record would still be with B777.


----------



## Momo1435

The A340 also has a perfect safety record when it comes to fatalities, not just the newer types as the A380 and the 787. 


But with just 2 crash landings and 2 fatalities (RIP) in 18 years of service with 1,113 delivered planes the 777 remains as safe as the A340 and the A380. As the 2 major accidents with the A330 show, these things we call airplanes are still metal objects that weight a couple of 100.000 kilograms that we somehow manage to make them fly. That there are no more accidents just shows how safe the airline industry is now. That people can actually survive an accident like that happened yesterday would have been unimaginable in early jet airplane age, just imagine this accident with a 707, a DC-8 or a De Havilland Comet.


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

KaiserSoze said:


> Wow! Hard to pull that off on an ILS equipped runway. Can't wait to hear what the pilots & the black box say. Weird.


^^
ILS was out of service on that runway. 



> *06/005 SFO NAVIGATION INSTRUMENT LANDING SYSTEM RUNWAY 28L GLIDE PATH OUT OF SERVICE WITH EFFECT FROM OR EFFECTIVE FROM 1306011400-1308222359 FAA.GOV.*


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Morning from San Francisco! The latest on Asiana Airlines Flight 214 crash (from Al-Jazeera): NTSB officials have started their investigation on the crash, with the two black boxes found near the accident site and are sent to Washington DC for analysis. Initial reports by the airline said that there were no mechanical or engine problems at the time of the incident, and the FBI has stressed from yesterday that there was no sign of terrorism being involved in the crash. More throughout the day.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Momo1435 said:


> The A340 also has a perfect safety record when it comes to fatalities, not just the newer types as the A380 and the 787.
> 
> 
> But with just 2 crash landings and 2 fatalities (RIP) in 18 years of service with 1,113 delivered planes the 777 remains as safe as the A340 and the A380. As the 2 major accidents with the A330 show, these things we call airplanes are still metal objects that weight a couple of 100.000 kilograms that we somehow manage to make them fly. That there are no more accidents just shows how safe the airline industry is now. That people can actually survive an accident like that happened yesterday would have been unimaginable in early jet airplane age, just imagine this accident with a 707, a DC-8 or a De Havilland Comet.


A340 is really a variant of the A330. But yeah, that's also fatality free and looks set to remain that way.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Asiana Airlines Flight 214 update: latest injury report from San Francisco General Hospital indicates that it has received 53 patients, the largest set among all the hospitals being sent from the accident. Of the 53, 19 have been admitted and 34 have been released. Of the 19 admitted, 6 of them are in critical condition, with 5 adults and 1 child, while the remainder have medical conditions ranging from moderate to good. The age range of the patients are between 20 and 76 years old. Multiple types of injuries are being observed, including injuries to the spine, head, legs, and skin (incl. trauma, fractures, and paralysis). Three trauma centers have been established to address the needs of patients, and blood supplies are good for distribution to patients.


----------



## sacto7654

I just saw a video on CNN.com that showed the impact of the plane. 

My personal hunch was correct--the flight crew may have attempted a full manual landing, and possibly let the plane fly too slow just before reaching the runway threshold. As such, the plane dropped more than normal during its final descent, and flight crew realized what was happening and applied full engine power to do a go-around, the plane pitched up to a higher-than-normal angle of attack (AOA) and that's why on the initial impact the tail was ripped off.

Note that in the video from CNN.com the plane bounced up after initial impact then came back down right side up; they were *VERY* lucky the plane didn't bounce up like what happened with FedEx Flight 80 in March 2009, when the hard landing of the MD-11 freighter at Narita International Airport caused the entire plane to flip over and break up before coming to a rest. If the Asiana Flight 214 had impacted like FedEx Flight 80, the casualty toll would have been horrendous, to say the least.


----------



## Maadeuurija

sacto7654 said:


> I just saw a video on CNN.com that showed the impact of the plane.
> 
> My personal hunch was correct--the flight crew may have attempted a full manual landing, and possibly let the plane fly too slow just before reaching the runway threshold. As such, the plane dropped more than normal during its final descent, and flight crew realized what was happening and applied full engine power to do a go-around, the plane pitched up to a higher-than-normal angle of attack (AOA) and that's why on the initial impact the tail was ripped off.
> 
> Note that in the video from CNN.com the plane bounced up after initial impact then came back down right side up; they were *VERY* lucky the plane didn't bounce up like what happened with FedEx Flight 80 in March 2009, when the hard landing of the MD-11 freighter at Narita International Airport caused the entire plane to flip over and break up before coming to a rest. If the Asiana Flight 214 had impacted like FedEx Flight 80, the casualty toll would have been horrendous, to say the least.


saw that video too, I thought the same, and seems that it "sunk", it almost flipped and is it just me or did the tail hit water before the seawall?


----------



## JayPeeDee

Maadeuurija said:


> saw that video too, I thought the same, and seems that it "sunk", it almost flipped and is it just me or did the tail hit water before the seawall?


Yeah, I reckon the tail hit the water first since there seemed to be spray/smoke for a couple of seconds (with the tail still attached) before a strike (losing the tail) and then horizontal rotation (the nose almost trailing) before the plane rotated back again. The strength of the fuselage is excellent and has helped save many, many lives in this tragedy. Also lucky it didn't flip over.


----------



## Wezza

I hope this crash doesn't come down to tired pilots because of poor crew resource management.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Asiana Airlines Flight 214 update: Runway 28R/10L open for flight movements since nearly 6 hours ago. NTSB makes initial observation that there were no mechanical or weather problems during the accident, but, the flight was landing "too low" of a speed that there was an attempt for an aborted landing to allow a second go around... But it happened seconds too late (at around 1.5 seconds to landing).


----------



## pi_malejana

Wezza said:


> I hope this crash doesn't come down to tired pilots because of poor crew resource management.


i have a feeling that played a role here... 

anyway more details emerging and looks like the captain only has about 43 hours on this type although he has over 9000 total hours and has landed in SFO many times before in 747... the safety pilot is obviously more experienced with the 772 (3000+ hrs in this type)... not sure who is PF during the landing but the landing is really bizarre..


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Additional info: the pilot who landed the aircraft was in training during the time of the accident, which I find really strange, especially for a crowded airport like SFO.


----------



## pi_malejana

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Additional info: the pilot who landed the aircraft was in training during the time of the accident, which I find really strange, especially for a crowded airport like SFO.


it's really not _that_ strange though... it's not like the pilot hasn't flown to SFO before... and besides, it was a clear day--a good chance to practice landings with a "new" plane.. 

as Wezza said, CRM could be a factor here... both pilots are equally highly experienced, maybe the captain opted to fly the landing and the safety pilot just couldn't say no?? or maybe the safety pilot just felt the captain was ready for the landing, what could go wrong on a perfect day like that, right??

:cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

pi_malejana said:


> it's really not _that_ strange though... it's not like the pilot hasn't flown to SFO before... and besides, it was a clear day--a good chance to practice landings with a "new" plane..
> 
> as Wezza said, CRM could be a factor here... both pilots are equally highly experienced, maybe the captain opted to fly the landing and the safety pilot just couldn't say no?? or maybe the safety pilot just felt the captain was ready for the landing, what could go wrong on a perfect day like that, right??
> 
> :cheers:


Absolutely, but we'll not jump into immediate conclusions at the moment. The NTSB is out at SFO Airport right now, checking the wreckage, and Rwy 28R/10L is open again for aircraft movements, easing the burden for wide bodies.


----------



## sacto7654

I think what is going to be of interest to Boeing is did the pilot follow proper procedures for a full-manual approach and quick transition to go-around during the approach to Runway 28L. This is very important since the cockpit configuration of a 777 is quite different than the 737 the pilot was used to, and unfamiliarity of the cockpit controls may be a factor in this accident.

Indeed, this is where the cockpit design of Airbus planes since the 1980's may become an advantage. This is because the most common controls on Airbus plane share a singular design, so pilots trained to fly the A320 could transition to fly the A330/A340 or even the A350XWB or A380 with relatively few hours of retraining.


----------



## Wezza

^^
I thought the PIC was transitioning from a 747, not 737. And I doubt it had anything to do with it, there is another pilot in the cockpit who is supposed to be cross checking everything. Why didn't he notice the slow speed? This is why I'm leaning towards fatigue. We'll see anyway.


----------



## KaiserSoze

Wezza said:


> I hope this crash doesn't come down to tired pilots because of poor crew resource management.


I've come to appreciate the sentiment that whenever a plane crashes, it's never one reason/cause, but a series of failures. I'm sure that will be the case in this accident investigation.


----------



## Cosmin

*Asiana 214 approach reconstruction*


----------



## bozenBDJ

_deleted_


----------



## KaiserSoze

We take ILS for granted, but boy, can they save lives.


----------



## deasine

Reactions to the below story: as much as I applaud the efforts of emergency responders for their efforts and that I understand a crash like this is incredibly chaotic, this is without a doubt a preventable incident and shows the weaknesses that lie within emergency response protocols at SFO. There definitely needs to be lessons learned, and other airport operations must take note to prevent similar incidents from ever occurring again.



> *Teen survived Asiana crash, but died after being struck by vehicle: coroner
> CTV News Channel: Teen killed by emergency vehicle*
> 
> Officials in San Francisco say Ye Meng Yuan was alive but not standing up when she was struck by a vehicle on its way to the crash.
> 
> Terry Collins, The Associated Press
> Published Friday, July 19, 2013 1:27PM EDT
> Last Updated Friday, July 19, 2013 6:00PM EDT
> 
> SAN MATEO, Calif. -- As the wreckage of Asiana Flight 214 burned, Ye Meng Yuan was lying on the ground just 30 feet (9 metres) away, buried by the firefighting foam rescue workers were spraying to douse the flames.
> 
> No one knows exactly how the 16-year-old Chinese student got to that spot, but officials say one thing is clear now: She somehow survived the crash.
> 
> And in the chaotic moments that followed -- flames devouring the fuselage, those aboard escaping by emergency slides, flight attendants frantically cutting away seat belts to free passengers -- a fire truck ran over Yuan, killing her.
> 
> Asiana Airlines plane crash San Francisco
> An unidentified family member of one of two Chinese students killed in an Asiana Airlines plane crash on Saturday, is escorted by airport security officers at the Pudong International Airport in Shanghai, China, Monday, July 8, 2013. (AP / Eugene Hoshiko)
> 
> The new details -- released Friday by the coroner's office -- compounded the tragedy for her family and confirmed the growing suspicions that emergency workers have had since soon after the July 6 crash: One of the three who died did so by rescuers' actions.
> 
> "There's not a lot of words to describe how badly we feel, how sorry we feel," said San Francisco Fire Chief Joanne Hayes-White.
> 
> Yuan's family was upset after learning the details of their daughter's death and wants her body returned to China, County Coroner Robert Foucrault said.
> 
> "It was a difficult conversation," he said.
> 
> Hayes-White said she was trying to arrange a meeting with them and that the "tragic accident" would prompt a review of how the fire department uses the foam and responds to emergencies at the airport.
> 
> "There's always room for us to evaluate and improve our response," she said. "(There's) very unfortunate news today. However, many, many lives were saved and we made a valiant effort to do so on July 6."
> 
> In a statement, the Chinese Consulate called on authorities to determine responsibility for Yuan's death. Hayes-White said she did not immediately foresee any disciplinary action. San Francisco police and the National Transportation Safety Board are investigating the incident.
> 
> In all, 304 of the 307 people aboard the Boeing 777 survived the crash at San Francisco International Airport.
> 
> Yuan and her close friend, 16-year-old Wang Linjia, who also died, were students at Jiangshan Middle School in Zhejiang, an affluent coastal province in eastern China, Chinese state media has reported.
> 
> They were part of a group of students and teachers from the school who were heading to summer camp in Southern California.
> 
> Yuan and Linjia were seated at the back of the plane. Authorities say the jetliner came in too low and too slow, clipping its landing gear and then its tail on a rocky seawall just short of the runway.
> 
> Linjia's body was found near the seawall at the edge of the runway.
> It was unclear how Yuan got from the airplane to the spot where she died. Investigators believe she was down on the ground and not standing up during the "volatile" and "dangerous" aftermath of the plane crash, the fire chief said.
> 
> Foucrault declined to go into detail on how he determined the teenager was alive before she was struck, but said there was internal hemorrhaging that indicated her heart was still beating at the time.
> 
> Authorities confirmed last week that Yuan was hit by a vehicle racing to extinguish the flames in the plane. Police said she was on the ground and covered in the foam that rescuers had sprayed on the wreckage.
> 
> The other victim, 15-year-old Liu Yipeng, died at a hospital on July 12.
> Associated Press writer Mihir Zaveri in San Francisco contributed to this report.


Via CTV


----------



## hkskyline

Sounds like good basis for a big lawsuit.


----------



## KaiserSoze

^^ This may point to a chaotic emergency response protocol. When a plane breaks up on the runway, there's always a chance some unstrapped or even a strapped down passenger may be ejected from the plane. Tragic to say the least. You survive a plane crash only to be squashed by a responding fire truck.


----------



## theskythelimit

hkskyline said:


> Sounds like good basis for a big lawsuit.


No, there is no basis but there will be many lawsuits and millions of dollars in payments.


----------



## bozenBDJ

There was a landing incident involving a Sukhoi Superjet at Reykjavik today:










Picture is from Twitter > https://twitter.com/FlightDKM/status/358876310011006976/photo/1

The crew were flight testing when the landing gear failed to lower.


----------



## sturmm

bozenBDJ said:


> There was a landing incident involving a Sukhoi Superjet at Reykjavik today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture is from Twitter > https://twitter.com/FlightDKM/status/358876310011006976/photo/1
> 
> The crew were flight testing when the landing gear failed to lower.


21 Jul 2013, 16:59 Today, July 21, 2013, at 05.25 local time at the airport in Keflavik (Reykjavik, Iceland), there was the incident with the aircraft Sukhoi Superjet 100 aircraft, tail number 97005.

In the final stage of certification tests to improve the conditions of operation - automatic landing (certification program for ICAO Category CAT III A) in a crosswind at the landing with a simulated failure of one engine, there was a touch of the runway the aircraft with landing gear retracted.

During the incident on board were five people, including three crew members, two experts certified centers. When planting no one on board was injured. During the evacuation from the aircraft one of the experts received a leg injury.

In the flight test program CAT III A was involved Sukhoi Superjet 100 c serial number 95005. The first flight of the aircraft took place on February 4, 2010.

At the time of the incident all aircraft systems were working normally. According to preliminary estimates of specialists of CJSC "Sukhoi Civil Aircraft", the aircraft will be restored and continued the flight test program.


----------



## Fatfield

Southwest Airlines 737 crash lands at La Guardia.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-23413358
http://news.sky.com/story/1119203/laguardia-plane-crash-eight-people-injured

Southwest seem to be having some problems. I watched a documentary here in the UK last weekend about crashes and they've had two 737's have mid flight structural failures and were also fined $7m (iirc) for poor safety/maintenance. I'm not sure what the time line is for these incidents though.


----------



## charmedone

Fatfield said:


> Southwest Airlines 737 crash lands at La Guardia.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-23413358
> http://news.sky.com/story/1119203/laguardia-plane-crash-eight-people-injured
> 
> Southwest seem to be having some problems. I watched a documentary here in the UK last weekend about crashes and they've had two 737's have mid flight structural failures and were also fined $7m (iirc) for poor safety/maintenance. I'm not sure what the time line is for these incidents though.


they also had 2 runway overshoots but besides that they never had a fatal crash not to many airlines that have been around for a long time can say that 

http://news.yahoo.com/ntsb-recovers-recorders-nyc-gear-collapse-225659986.html


----------



## GH1618

Wezza said:


> ^^
> I thought the PIC was transitioning from a 747, not 737. And I doubt it had anything to do with it, there is another pilot in the cockpit who is supposed to be cross checking everything. Why didn't he notice the slow speed? This is why I'm leaning towards fatigue. We'll see anyway.


There was a third pilot in the cockpit (from the second crew) and it seems that none of the three bothered to monitor the airspeed until it was too late. Not only that, but they had to ignore glide slope landing lights which indicated that they were too low (the third pilot could not see these). It's a mystery. How much backup should you need?


----------



## hkskyline

*U.S. regulators order foreign airlines to use automatic landing at San Francisco*

SINGAPORE, July 30 (Reuters) - U.S. aviation regulators have mandated that foreign airlines must use automatic landing aids, instead of visual cues, when approaching San Francisco International Airport where an Asiana Airlines Boeing 777 crashed last month.

The Federal Aviation Administration said in a statement that it has noticed a higher number of aborted landings, or go-arounds, by foreign carriers conducting visual approaches after last month's incident involving the South Korean carrier.

The FAA added that it was looking into an incident involving an aircraft operated by Taiwan's EVA Air on July 23, when it approached San Francisco at a lower than normal altitude.

The FAA said that it would assign "alternate instrument approaches", including the use of global positioning systems (GPS), to foreign airlines on approach into San Francisco. U.S. airlines are not affected by this rule.

This comes as ongoing upgrade works to two of San Francisco's runways, 28R and 28L, mean that pilots will not be able to use glide slopes, an instrument landing aid, until late August. These guide pilots down a specific path until they land.

The Asiana pilots were trying to land at runway 28L using visual cues when last month's crash occurred. The aircraft was also flying at a lower than normal altitude before crashing.

Three passengers died in the crash and investigators are trying to understand why the aircraft was flying so low, and why the pilots waited until the last few seconds before trying to abort the landing.

Pilots can normally conduct either visual or instrument landings during clear weather.


----------



## trainrover

trainrover said:


> Transport Canada has just taken another damning blow this month. Today, the country's Transport Safety Board released their investigative report of a plane crash at Vancouver's main airport a few years ago, citing facts that that accident was preventable due to prior recommendations they had made having been cast aside and seemingly forgotten.


...


----------



## IlhamBXT

A Korean Air Boeing 737-900, registration HL7599 performing flight KE-763 from Seoul (South Korea) to Niigata (Japan), landed on Niigata's runway 10 at about 19:44L (10:44Z) but overran the end of the runway and came to a stop with the nose gear off paved surface and down a slope and the main wheels barely on the paved surface of the runway end safety area. No injuries occurred, the aircraft received no damage.

Emergency services attending to the scene reported both passengers and aircraft remained unharmed.










source:https://www.facebook.com/737.800.BOEING


----------



## fozzy

There is a massive fire at jomo kenyatta airport in nairobi, Kenya. The airport is closed and it is thought the fire is in the arrivals terminal according to the news


----------



## Peterlee

Aviation incidents are very saddest and depressive incidents. None of any passenger or crew has a single chance of being saved.


----------



## Blackraven

They are tragic indeed.

However, on a positive note, the number of fatalities and accidents has been on a decreasing trend every succeeding year.

In short, aviation safety is at work. =)


----------



## Momo1435

A UPS A300 has reportedly crashed at Birmingham, Alabama, USA today.
http://www.abc3340.com/story/23132150/large-aircraft-crash-in-tarrant

It's not yet confirmed that it's actually a UPS A300, but early reports came out with this information straight away. Apparently there's a big fire and several large explosions.


----------



## just4ivaylo

Most likely this: http://flightaware.com/live/flight/UPS1354/history/20130814/0849Z/KSDF/KBHM

Flight from Louisville, Kentucky to Birmingham, AL.

EDIT: confirmed - http://aviation-safety.net/database/record.php?id=20130814-0


----------



## Momo1435

> *UPS jet crashes, 2 dead*
> 
> 
> BIRMINGHAM, Alabama—
> The pilot and co-pilot of a large UPS cargo plane were killed today when it crashed and burst into flames on approach to the airport in Birmingham, Alabama.
> 
> "I can confirm they were killed in the crash," Birmingham Mayor William Bell said of the pilot and co-pilot, who were not identified immediately. He added that there were no other casualties reported.
> 
> United Parcel Service Inc flight 1354, en route from Louisville, Kentucky, to Birmingham, crashed at about 5 a.m. CDT (1000 GMT), according to the FAA. The plane was identified as an Airbus A300.


full article:
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-alabama-plane-crash-20130814,0,7674571.story


























http://avherald.com/h?article=466d969f&opt=0



Airbus press release:


> *UPS Flight 1354 accident in Birmingham – Alabama USA*
> 
> 14 August 2013 Press Release
> 
> Airbus regrets to confirm that an A300-600F operated by UPS was involved in an accident shortly after 09.50hrs (UTC), at Birmingham, Alabama today. The aircraft was operating a scheduled service, Flight 1354, from Louisville, KY to Birmingham AL.
> 
> 
> The aircraft involved in the accident, registered under the number N155UP (and with ‘manufacturer serial number’ MSN841), was delivered to UPS from the production line in 2003. The aircraft had accumulated approximately 11,000 flight hours in some 6,800 flights. It was powered by Pratt & Whitney engines. At this time no further factual information is available.
> 
> 
> In line with the ICAO Annex 13 international convention, Airbus will provide full technical assistance to the French BEA as well as to the authorities who will be responsible for the accident investigation. A team of specialists from Airbus is being dispatched to Alabama.
> 
> 
> The A300-600F is a twin-engined widebody freighter aircraft. The first A300-600F entered service in 1983. At the end of June 2013, 104 A300-600Fs were in service.
> 
> 
> Airbus will make further factual information available as soon as the details have been confirmed. However, the investigation remains the entire responsibility of the relevant authorities and it would be inappropriate to speculate into the cause of the accident.
> 
> 
> The concerns and sympathies of the Airbus employees go out to the families, friends and loved ones affected by the accident of Flight 1354.


http://www.airbus.com/newsevents/ne...ight-1354-accident-in-birmingham-alabama-usa/


----------



## Cosmin

> We regret to confirm that an A300-600F operated by UPS was involved in an accident in Birmingham, Alabama. The aircraft was operating a scheduled service, Flight 1354. Our sympathy goes to the families, friends and loved ones affected by the accident. A team of specialists from Airbus is being dispatched to Alabama. The investigation remains the entire responsibility of the relevant authorities. At this time no further factual information is available.


https://www.facebook.com/airbus

RIP.


----------



## KaiserSoze

The A300-6F is a reliable workhorse for both UPS & FedEx. I guess we should wait for the NTSB investigation to determine the cause for this accident. I feel awful for those two pilots who got their life cut short so soon.


----------



## Cosmin

Peloso said:


> you and the other fondamentalist fanboi


And who's this other "f_o_ndamentalist fanbo_i_"?


----------



## Momo1435

Peloso said:


> I tell FACTS. This was an emergency in anyone's book and, BY FAA GUIDELINES, would have led to an EMERGENCY LANDING had it been discovered in flight. Also no one, except you and the other fondamentalist fanboi, are disputing the fact that this aircraft is problematic, to say the least. I'm not interested in any brand vs. brand argument, looks like you are though. So I have news for you, you have it overdone so much so that even people at Boeing wouldn't suscribe your round-the-clock rants. Because, ehm, you look like a fool. Really.


Why would I say "the 787 has 99 problems" if I thought that the 787 doesn't have too much problems?

And why is it so hard to understand that not every incident, even if it would require an emergency landing is a huge safety issue? The majority of emergency landings turn out to be non events, the low number of big accidents only show this. Taking it serious is looking at every incident objectively and judging it for it seriousness based on the actual situation. In this case the panel fell off during the landing, not at full speed in full flight.

And if it's not about company A or B why do you insist that Boeing was at fault here and not Air India? The evidence does point very directly at a maintenance error, all the other problems with the 787 won't change that.


----------



## elaaann

another crash in Indonesia hno:



> *13 die as Indonesian army helicopter crashes in jungle*
> Jakarta (AFP) - Thirteen people died when an Indonesian army helicopter carrying construction workers to build a military outpost crashed in the jungles of Borneo Saturday and burst into flames, an official said.
> 
> The helicopter was carrying eight crew, 13 construction workers and materials when it appeared to suffer engine trouble and fell to earth.
> 
> The Russian-made, Mi-17 aircraft was completely burnt out following the accident in a remote part of Malinau district, North Kalimantan province, said military spokesman Iskandar Sitompul.
> 
> It was just the latest deadly aircraft accident in the sprawling Indonesian archipelago, which relies heavily on air transport to link its many islands but has one of Asia's poorest aviation safety records.
> 
> "Thirteen people died in the crash while the rest suffered burn injuries," Sitompul told AFP.
> 
> "There was engine trouble and the helicopter lost power," he said, adding that it "fell with a thump this morning and a fire started".
> 
> An army spokesman, Rukman Ahmad, confirmed a crash had taken place: "An Mi-17 helicopter was involved in an accident near outpost Bulan. It was carrying construction workers to build the outpost."
> 
> Eight of those who died were civilian construction workers, while five others were crew members, who were military personnel, said Sitompul.
> 
> The military had started evacuating the survivors, he added.
> 
> The area near the Malaysian border is so remote it can only be reached by helicopter, an AFP reporter on Borneo said.
> 
> Borneo is a vast, biodiverse island shared between Indonesia, Malaysia and Brunei, covered in lush jungle and home to rare animals such as orangutans.
> 
> The military spokesman Sitompul said early indications suggested that engine problems had caused the helicopter to crash although he stressed it was still unclear exactly what happened.
> 
> There have been numerous fatal crashes over the years in Indonesia and some have involved military aircraft.
> 
> In 2009, four people were killed after an Indonesian navy aircraft crashed into a swamp on Borneo.
> 
> Earlier that year, at least 101 people died when an Indonesian military transport plane carrying soldiers and their families crashed into homes and erupted in flames.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/13-dead-indonesian-army-helicopter-crash-military-100923302.html


----------



## th1

i just read in the news that 44 people dead as Boeing crashed while landing in Kazan, Russia hno:


----------



## alejandro DS

Sad...RIP


----------



## KOTIKKEAN

http://rt.com/news/passenger-plane-crash-kazan-866/
________
R.I.P


----------



## Iggis

52 died, 46 pax and 6 cabin crew ((( it was an evening flight from Moscow DME to Kazan. RIP....


----------



## TommyLopez

RIP... For 21st century, these accidents still happen quite often in Russia and ex-soviet countries hno: Something wrong there.


----------



## Iggis

Video of Tatarstan Airlines 737-500 crash in Kazan, it was a vertical falling. 17.11.2013


----------



## fozzy

O.M.G. R.I.P to all the victims of this tragic crash


----------



## Wezza

I saw this bird a few times when I was in Kazan. Very sad, rip to those involved.


----------



## Cosmin

> The Interstate Aviation Committee (IAC), a body authorised to investigate civil air incidents in the Commonwealth of Independent States (CIS) comprising former Soviet countries, said that its preliminarily findings were that the crash was caused by pilot error.
> 
> *It said that the plane lost speed in a steep climb then over-compensated, which sent it into a near-vertical dive.*
> 
> The committee said that the two pilots failed to make a proper landing approach on the first attempt and then began a second run.
> 
> "Finding out that their attitude was not appropriate for landing, the crew started a go-around manoeuvre... *After the airspeed dropped to 125 knots, the crew started a pushover manoeuvre using the steering column, which caused the plane to stop climbing and dive, with its instrument airspeed rising*," the committee's report said.
> 
> The report drew its conclusions from data retrieved from one of the plane's on-board recorders, correspondents say, and the climb and subsequent plunge lasted only about one minute.
> 
> The plane struck the ground at about 450 km/h hour (280 mph), the report said.


Source: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-25005211


----------



## Cosmin

> *Crashed 737 pushed into dive during go-around*
> 
> Initial flight-data recorder analysis indicates that the pilots of the Tatarstan Boeing 737-500 which crashed at Kazan pushed the aircraft into a steep dive after the jet pitched up during a go-around.
> 
> Russia’s Interstate Aviation Committee states that the crew engaged go-around thrust after assessing the aircraft’s position relative to the runway. The autopilot was disconnected and the aircraft flown manually.
> 
> *As the engines increased power the crew retracted the 737’s flaps from the 30° position to 15°. But the thrust from the underwing engines pitched the aircraft nose-up, and it climbed at a pitch of 25°.
> 
> This led the airspeed to bleed away from 150kt to 125kt, says the inquiry.
> 
> The pilots, after retracting the landing-gear, countered the climb and the loss of airspeed by pushing the control column forward – pushing the aircraft into a dive at a height of just 700m (2,300ft).*
> 
> Investigators point out that the aircraft did not exceed its angle-of-attack limit, indicating that *there was no stall*.
> 
> During the “intense” dive the aircraft reached 75° pitch down, says the inquiry, and it slammed into the ground at over 240kt just 45s after initiating the missed approach.
> 
> *Both CFM International CFM56 engines were functioning until the moment of impact*, and there is no immediate indication of system failure.
> 
> While the flight-data recorder has generated detailed information the cockpit-voice recording mechanism was found to be missing after its container was opened. Investigators are conducting a search for the device.
> 
> The inquiry has not established whether *somatogravic illusion* might have played a role in the night-time accident.
> 
> Somatogravic illusion occurs when the brain, in the absence of visual references, misinterprets the sensations caused by rapid acceleration, during a climb, as excessive pitch. This can cause pilots to react with sharp nose-down input, enough to push the aircraft into a dive at low altitude.
> [...]


Source: *Flightglobal*


----------



## 3737

Oops! Boeing cargo jet lands at wrong Wichita airport

Atlas Air cargo plane lands at wrong airport
Jabara Airport is about 12 miles from McConnell Air Force BaseJabara has no control tower and a much shorter runway
The FAA is investigating

Help, I've landed and I can't take off.
A Boeing Dreamlifter landed at the wrong airport in Wichita, Kansas -- one with a runway apparently too short for the mammoth cargo plane to take off from again.
The Atlas Air 747 Dreamlifter is a beast of a plane. It's a modified 747-400 passenger airplane that can haul more cargo by volume than any airplane in the world.
In fact, it's a plane that carries major assembly parts for other big planes, such as parts for the 787 Dreamliner from suppliers around the world to its assembly plant in Washington.
Late Wednesday night, the plane, which was bound for McConnell Air Force Base from New York's John F. Kennedy International Airport, missed its mark by about 12 miles.
It ended up at the much at the much-smaller Jabara Airport on Wichita's northeast side.
Jabara has no control tower and normally doesn't handle jumbo jets.
There was no damage to aircraft or airport, according to the City of Wichita which runs the airport.
But there was a hitch: When fully loaded, the Dreamlifter needs a runway 9,199 feet long to take off, reports affiliate KWCH. The Jabara runway is 6,101 feet.
What to do? What to do?
Boeing sent a tug to the airport to move the jet. But, said the affiliate, it broke down on its way.
Source


----------



## ramakrishna1984

3737 said:


> Oops! Boeing cargo jet lands at wrong Wichita airport
> 
> Atlas Air cargo plane lands at wrong airport
> Jabara Airport is about 12 miles from McConnell Air Force BaseJabara has no control tower and a much shorter runway
> The FAA is investigating
> 
> Help, I've landed and I can't take off.
> A Boeing Dreamlifter landed at the wrong airport in Wichita, Kansas -- one with a runway apparently too short for the mammoth cargo plane to take off from again.
> The Atlas Air 747 Dreamlifter is a beast of a plane. It's a modified 747-400 passenger airplane that can haul more cargo by volume than any airplane in the world.
> In fact, it's a plane that carries major assembly parts for other big planes, such as parts for the 787 Dreamliner from suppliers around the world to its assembly plant in Washington.
> Late Wednesday night, the plane, which was bound for McConnell Air Force Base from New York's John F. Kennedy International Airport, missed its mark by about 12 miles.
> It ended up at the much at the much-smaller Jabara Airport on Wichita's northeast side.
> Jabara has no control tower and normally doesn't handle jumbo jets.
> There was no damage to aircraft or airport, according to the City of Wichita which runs the airport.
> But there was a hitch: When fully loaded, the Dreamlifter needs a runway 9,199 feet long to take off, reports affiliate KWCH. The Jabara runway is 6,101 feet.
> What to do? What to do?
> Boeing sent a tug to the airport to move the jet. But, said the affiliate, it broke down on its way.
> Source


is it still there??? or left that airport????


----------



## pietro-rj

The aircraft departed Jabara on Thursday:


----------



## Cosmin

*Incident: Ural A320 at Moscow on Nov 28th 2013, runway excursion and pirouette on landing (The Aviation Herald)*


----------



## pai nosso

in "Reuters"


*Mozambique Airlines plane crashes in Namibia, killing all 34 on board*


A Mozambique Airlines plane en route to Angola crashed in a game park in northeast Namibia killing all 34 people on board, a Namibian police official said on Saturday.


Namibian Police Force Deputy Commissioner Willy Bampton told Reuters the burned out wreckage of the aircraft, which went missing on Friday, was found in the Bwabwata National Park, near the borders with Angola and Botswana.


"The plane has been completely burnt to ashes and there are no survivors," Bampton said.


----------



## Black Watch

*Glasgow helicopter crash: Eight dead at Clutha pub*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-25165894



> Eight people are now confirmed to have died after a police helicopter crashed into a busy pub in Glasgow city centre.
> 
> Three people inside the helicopter and five people inside The Clutha were killed after the Police Scotland aircraft came down at 22:30 on Friday.
> 
> A further 14 people are being treated for "very serious injuries" in hospitals across the city.
> 
> A major investigation is under way and the Air Accidents Investigations Branch will conduct an inquiry into the crash.
> 
> It is thought that about 120 people were in the pub at the time of the crash.
> 
> Many were rescued or escaped but others were trapped by a collapse on the left-hand side of the building.
> 
> The three occupants of the helicopter who died were two police officers and a civilian pilot.
> 
> scene of crash
> The emergency services remain involved in a "search and recovery" operation
> A significant number of personnel from Police Scotland, The Scottish Fire and Rescue Service and Scottish Ambulance Service are still at the scene.
> 
> Police Scotland Chief Constable Sir Stephen House told a news conference on Saturday afternoon that they would remain there for some time.
> 
> Strange to walk through Argyle Street to the scene and see so many people doing their Christmas shopping just a few hundred yards from the scene.
> 
> The King Street car park next to the scene is full of cars, and buses are passing just 100 yards from the cordon.
> 
> There is no debris on our side of the cordon - it's hard to believe what has happened just a few yards away.
> 
> We can see the blue and green tarpaulins on top of the roof of the pub, but there is no activity on that roof.
> 
> On our side of the cordons, a pack of around 40 journalists and photographers are taking statements from eyewitnesses and waiting for news.
> 
> He said: "This is a complex and ongoing rescue operation. It will not be a quick operation. It is a very complicated and indeed dangerous scene."
> 
> Chief Constable House said the operation would go on "for many days yet".
> 
> He paid tribute to the emergency service personnel who were working at the scene and the people of Glasgow who disregarded their own personal safety to help survivors in the aftermath of the crash.
> 
> Deputy First Minister Nicola Sturgeon told the same news conference that the increased death toll from the crash was "news that everybody today has been both dreading and expecting".
> 
> "Our hearts go out to everyone who has been bereaved. It is impossible to imagine the grief and loss that they are experiencing," she said.
> 
> "They should know that the thoughts and prayers of everyone across the city, and indeed across Scotland, are with them at this unimaginably difficult time.
> 
> Ms Sturgeon also praised the courage and fortitude of the emergency services and people of Glasgow in the aftermath of the crash.
> 
> She added: "I think we were all moved last night by the way in which those who were in and around the scene did everything possible to help and the outpouring of concern and kindness today, I'm sure, will be a comfort to those affected."


----------



## fozzy

R.I.P


----------



## nawa87

*Pilots Grounded After Landing at Wrong Airport*



> The pilots of a Southwest Airlines flight that mistakenly landed at the wrong Missouri airport were grounded Monday, less than a day after they touched down at a small airfield that gave them only half as much room as normal to stop the jet.
> 
> Southwest Flight 4013 was traveling Sunday evening from Chicago's Midway Airport to Branson Airport but instead landed at tiny Taney County Airport seven miles away.
> 
> No one was hurt, but after the 124 passengers were let off the plane, they noticed the airliner had come dangerously close to the end of the runway, where it could have tumbled down a steep embankment if it had left the pavement.


----------



## Black Watch

*Algerian army plane crashes - dozens dead, one survivor*

An Algerian military transport plane has crashed in the north-east of the country, killing all but one of the 78 people on board.
The Hercules C-130 crashed into a mountain in Oum al-Bouaghi province, en route to Constantine, in bad weather conditions.
One survivor is being treated for head injuries, reports said.
The government and military say 78 people were on board - not 103 as reported by officials and local media.
Most of those on board were military personnel and their family members. 
"I saw the military plane crashing, and it was cut into two pieces," a firefighter, Mohamed, told Reuters news agency at Ouled Gacem, near the crash site.
Women and children were among the 77 bodies recovered from the crash site.
Dozens of rescue workers reached the scene, despite the mountainous terrain and wintry weather conditions.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-26138101

My thoughts are with the familes of the victims. Sounds horrible.


----------



## KaiserSoze

An Ethiopian 767 was apparently hijacked by the first officer en route to Rome earlier today (Feb 17th). ET 702 was redirected to Geneva.
Crazy stuff!


----------



## JanVL

As EuroNews breaking news says:



> *Authorities activate search for missing Beijing-bound MAS B777*
> 
> The authorities have begun a search and rescue for Malaysia Airlines (MAS) flight MH370 after the Beijing-bound plane lost contact with air traffic controllers this morning, the airline said today.
> 
> MAS said flight MH370 lost contact with Subang Air Traffic Control at 2.40am.
> 
> The B777-200 aircraft left the Kuala Lumpur International Airport at 12.41am and was expected to land in Beijing at 6.30am.
> 
> "The flight was carrying 227 passengers (including two infants), 12 crew members," the airline said in a statement.
> 
> "Malaysia Airlines is currently working with the authorities who have activated their search and rescue team to locate the aircraft," it added. – March 8, 2014.
> 
> MORE TO COME


http://www.themalaysianinsider.com/...te-search-for-missing-beijing-bound-mas-b7771

Type of plane:










http://bigdogdotcom.wordpress.com/2007/10/11/a-tribute-to-35-years-of-malaysia-airlines/


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like it is unfortunately the first complete loss of a 777 (BA38 & OZ214 were hull losses as well, but both accidents had a relatively good ending).


----------



## KaiserSoze

This will certainly send chills through all B777 operators. There's very little info since the aircraft seems to not have sent out a distress signal.


----------



## JanVL

CNN reports it disappeared over Vietnam.


----------



## KaiserSoze

FlightAware doesn't have any tracking info right now. It states part of the tracking is outside it's service area. Any other tracking available?


----------



## nawa87

I just heard the news about MAS B777 (Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 ) on NBC News.



> Malaysia Airlines flight carrying 239 people lost contact with air traffic control and was missing hours after it was supposed to have landed in Beijing, the airline said Saturday morning. Search-and-rescue mission was under way for Flight and that relatives of those on board were being notified. The official Chinese news agency Xinhua said the plane never entered Chinese airspace. It said 160 of the passengers were Chinese.
> 
> At that time in its flight plan, the plane would have been over Vietnamese airspace.
> 
> "Our thoughts and prayers are with all affected passengers and crew and their family members," the airline said.
> 
> Boeing told CNBC it was aware of the report and was monitoring the situation.




Source: NBC News website


----------



## just4ivaylo

So many speculations as to why it went down. My thoughts go out to the families of those that died.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

I got that report too through a Malaysian friend of mine from Kuala Lumpur. I am deeply saddened and disturbed by sudden disappearance. And by the way, my friend told me that the incident could be similar to another midair accident, China Airlines Flight 611.


----------



## nawa87

This is really sad... My thoughts go out to the families of those that died.


----------



## KaiserSoze

Damn! Looks like it went down in the water. That's a busy sea commercial lane, I'm surprised it wasn't spotted in the area.


----------



## nawa87

That is really sad


----------



## charmedone

apparently this aircraft was involved in an incident in 2012 when the tip of its wing collided with an A340. it could crash due to faulty repair work. Still to early to know and if it crashed over water i dont think anyone could survive that


----------



## nawa87

charmedone said:


> apparently this aircraft was involved in an incident in 2012 when the tip of its wing collided with an A340. it could crash due to faulty repair work. Still to early to know and if it crashed over water i dont think anyone could survive that


Do you have a source on that??


----------



## fieldsofdreams

charmedone said:


> apparently *this aircraft was involved in an incident in 2012 when the tip of its wing collided with an A340*. it could crash due to faulty repair work. Still to early to know and if it crashed over water i dont think anyone could survive that


Wait... at which airport did that happen? This might be similar to others like CI611 or JL123...


----------



## nawa87

There is a rumor of safe landing... However acoording to AP twitter page, that is not true



> Malaysia Airline official says plane with 239 aboard still missing; rumors of safe landing in China untrue


----------



## charmedone

nawa87 said:


> Do you have a source on that??


http://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=147571


----------



## nawa87

charmedone said:


> http://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=147571


Thanks


----------



## hmmwv

Incredibly sad news, I'm especially shocked at the fact that it's a 777 and no distress calls at all. Even for rapidly spreading fire such as the Swissair incident the crew had time to issue a mayday. OTOH the area is pretty shallow and busy with shipping and fishing activities so it should be fairly easy to locate the wreckage.


----------



## charmedone

hmmwv said:


> Incredibly sad news, I'm especially shocked at the fact that it's a 777 and no distress calls at all. Even for rapidly spreading fire such as the Swissair incident the crew had time to issue a mayday. OTOH the area is pretty shallow and busy with shipping and fishing activities so it should be fairly easy to locate the wreckage.


Whatever it was it probably happened quick. It could have broken up in midair like China Airlines Flight 611 or blown up in mid air like TWA Flight 800.


----------



## IlhamBXT

this is official statement from MAS Group CEO



> [‪#‎MASalert‬] Statement By Our Group CEO, Ahmad Jauhari Yahya on MH370 Incident at the Press Conference. Released at 11.00am/8 Mar 2014 MY Local Time
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, we are deeply saddened this morning with the news on MH370.
> 
> Malaysia Airlines confirms that flight MH370 had lost contact with Subang Air Traffic Control at 2.40am, today.
> 
> There has been speculation that the aircraft has landed at Nanming.
> 
> We are working to verify the authenticity of the report and others.
> 
> Flight MH370 was operated on a Boeing 777-200 aircraft.
> 
> It departed Kuala Lumpur at 12.41 am earlier this morning bound for Beijing.
> 
> The aircraft was scheduled to land at Beijing International Airport at 6.30am local Beijing time.
> 
> The flight was carrying a total number of 239 passengers and crew – comprising 227 passengers (including 2 infants), 12 crew members.
> 
> The passengers were of 14 different nationalities - citizens from:-
> 
> 15. China – 152 plus 1 infant
> 16. Malaysia - 38
> 17. Indonesia - 12
> 18. Australia - 7
> 19. France - 3
> 20. United States of America – 3 pax plus 1 infant
> 21. New Zealand - 2
> 22. Ukraine - 2
> 23. Canada - 2
> 24. Russia - 1
> 25. Italy - 1
> 26. Taiwan - 1
> 27. Netherlands - 1
> 28. Austria - 1
> 
> This flight was a code share with China Southern Airlines.
> 
> We are working with authorities who have activated their Search and Rescue team to locate the aircraft.
> 
> Our team is currently calling the next-of-kin of passengers and crew.
> 
> The flight was piloted by Captain Zaharie Ahmad Shah, a Malaysian aged 53. He has a total flying hours of 18,365hours. He joined Malaysia Airlines in 1981.
> 
> First officer, Fariq Ab.Hamid, a Malaysian, is aged 27. He has a total flying hours of 2,763 hours. He joined Malaysia Airlines in 2007.
> 
> Our focus now is to work with the emergency responders and authorities and mobilize its full support.
> 
> Our thoughts and prayers are with all affected passengers and crew and their family members.
> 
> The airline will provide regular updates on the situation. The public may contact +603 7884 1234. For media queries, kindly contact +603 8777 5698/ +603 8787 1276.
> 
> Please also log on to http://bit.ly/1feKrJ0 for updates.
> 
> Next-of-kin may head to the Support Facility Building at KLIA’s South Support Zone. For directions, call 03 8787 1269.


source:https://www.facebook.com/my.malaysiaairlines/posts/514393068673891?stream_ref=10


----------



## nawa87

Malaysia Airlines has published a list of nationalities from flight #MH370



> 1. China – 152 plus 1 infant
> 
> 2. Malaysia - 38
> 
> 3. Indonesia - 12
> 
> 4. Australia - 7
> 
> 5. France - 3
> 
> 6. United States of America – 3 pax plus 1 infant
> 
> 7. New Zealand - 2
> 
> 8. Ukraine - 2
> 
> 9. Canada - 2
> 
> 10. Russia - 1
> 
> 11. Italy - 1
> 
> 12. Taiwan - 1
> 
> 13. Netherlands - 1
> 
> 14. Austria - 1


----------



## nawa87

News Conference from KLIA at 1:00 pm (Local Time)


----------



## nawa87

CNN doing a continues coverage on MH370, scenarios they are discussing is really not good.... I'm hoping for a miracle but we might have to settle for a bad news


----------



## nawa87

According to China.org.cn



> Vietnamese rescue official says the missing Malaysian plane's signal has been detected, according to latest information released by Xinhua News Agency.
> The official told local VNExpress that signal of the plane has been detected at some 120 nautical miles southwest of Vietnam's southernmost Ca Mau province.


----------



## nawa87

Meanwhile The MH370 flight information has been marked red inside Terminal 3 of BJ Capital Int'l Airport

http://t.co/WBhIWhhL5a


----------



## sacto7654

I think because the 777 has modern-style "black boxes" with either shockproof hard disk or solid state memory storage, there's a pretty good chance once these boxes are recovered we may be able to determine what happened in the final seconds of the flight. 

One thing though: if both black boxes' data reveal an abrupt stop of data recording, that has the characteristic akin to what happened to Pan Am Flight 103: a sudden, catastrophic failure. At that point, we have to seriously look at a potential terrorist act.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

It has been confirmed by Vietnamese navy that the plane has crashed in the sea.

http://my.news.yahoo.com/mas-aircraft-goes-missing--says-airline-023820132.html


----------



## Momo1435

This is incredibly tragic news, RIP to the families and friends of all the people on the plane. Hopefully there will still be positive news about possible survivors on sea, although it doesn't look good.

This kind of accidents are drastic reminders that it's still completely out of this world that we are able to defy gravity and fly these huge heavy metal or nowadays plastic machines all over the world. There will always be accidents like this, no matter how safe air travel has become of the years.


----------



## KaiserSoze

Momo1435 said:


> This is incredibly tragic news, RIP to the families and friends of all the people on the plane. Hopefully there will still be positive news about possible survivors on sea, although it doesn't look good.
> 
> This kind of accidents are drastic reminders that it's still completely out of this world that we are able to defy gravity and fly these huge heavy metal or nowadays plastic machines all over the world. There will always be accidents like this, no matter how safe air travel has become of the years.


At this point, I doubt anybody survived the crash. Recovering survivors revolves around the location of the wreckage within a 24 hour timeline. The fact that the wreckage site hasn't been found spells disaster. I have a bad feeling that a lot families will be conducting memorial services instead of a burial. Most of the victim bodies will either wash away or end up as fish food. Life is cruel like that.


----------



## nawa87

Really sad and tragic


----------



## don diego 2000

Reminds me of the tragic Air France crash over the Atlantic. Completely inapprehensible with the loss of contact and no warning sign something was wrong. hno:

My prayers go to the passengers and their relatives.


----------



## nawa87

This is extraordinary, some reports are saying MH370 disappeared 40 minutes into its flight not the 2 hours widely reported by the media..... Flightradar24.com saying that as well via there twitter page 



> #MH370 disappeared from radar after 40 minutes and not 2 hours as media has been reporting. Flightradar24 showed correct position 4 h ago.


----------



## KB

A very sad news indeed.

I hope the nextgen project is launched soon and globally. Its not acceptable with this level of technology for a plane to simply go "missing". If it is going to take so long just to find a plane, what hope of rescue do we have (assuming there is any chance of it)?

Btw, aren't there any US/Chinese AWACS around those areas that could possibly help with the location?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ If the flight disappeared 40 minutes after initial takeoff from KUL, then my guess is, it could've crashed in the South China Sea in the perimeter between Thailand's east coast (e.g. Hat Yai) and Malaysia's Kelantan and Kuala Terranganu provinces. That would be even more catastrophic since it means something went terribly wrong after takeoff... It was reported that the aircraft had a mechanical problem before the pilots proceeded as normal.

This crash could bring a huge, serious blow to the Malaysian government who owns most of the airline's shares, and it also owns several A380s too.


----------



## nawa87

Malaysian Foreign Minister just said they cannot confirm the report that the plane has crashed but they have asked the Malaysian Military to confirm with the Vietnam Navy.... He also said Chinese Vessels, Malaysian Army and Vietnamese Army are conducting the search-and rescue... "We hope to know more in couple of hours" the minister further said..


----------



## KB

Do we assume that hobbyists on flight tracking websites have better equipment and information than Vietnamese airspace?

The crash of AF447 got a lot of information from automated technical messages. Does B777 has a similar technology? and if so, it too must have sent a few messages.


----------



## Azrain98

omggg wth happen right now.. i'm cryinggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Azrain98

I'm just went campfire in forest and no television and internet....suddenly this shock new I get


----------



## nawa87

Azrain98 said:


> omggg wth happen right now.. i'm cryinggggggggggggggggggggggggg



Malaysia Airlines says it lost contact with plane carrying 239 people on route to Beijing,  missing Flight MH370 is carrying 227 passengers and 12 crew members:


----------



## hmmwv

KB said:


> Btw, aren't there any US/Chinese AWACS around those areas that could possibly help with the location?


No, as the incident occurred in waters between Malaysia and Vietnam neither the US nor China have regular AEW&C coverage of the area.

As many people know ATC radars do not track commercial airliners actively, they rely on onboard transponders to report their heading, speed, and altitude. So if a catastrophic event happened and the transponder cease to operate then the aircraft will appear to "disappear" from radar. Since the aircraft is not painted by a primary radar it's impossible to get a final descent trajectory (from lost of altitude to where it disappears beyond the radar's line of sight.)


----------



## Azrain98

Azrain98 said:


> New update
> 
> *Malaysian plane crashes off Vietnam coast; 5 Indians on board
> 
> A Beijing-bound Malaysian Airlines plane that went missing with 239 people on board, including five Indians, today crashed into waters off Vietnam's southern Phu Quoc Island, Vietnamese media reported.*
> 
> The Boeing 777-200 Flight MH370 with 227 passengers and 12 crew members on board crashed 250 km off coast of Tho Chu island, Vietnamese newspaper Tuoi Tre (Youth) quoted Rear Admiral Ngo Van Phat, political commissar of the Fifth Naval Region of Vietnam, as saying.
> 
> A fresh passengers' list issued by the airline said five Indians were among the 239 passengers on board the aircraft, correcting its previous account in which Indians were not mentioned.
> 
> "At the moment, there are no Vietnamese navy boats in that area so we have to ask boats from Phu Quoc island to be prepared for rescue," the admiral said.
> 
> From the report it was not clear how the admiral knew about the crash or whether the wreckage of the ill-fated plane has been located.
> 
> There is no confirmation about the report from the Malaysian authorities.
> 
> Chinese media is reporting the plane may have crashed into the South China Sea, state-run Xinhua news agency said.
> 
> The plane took off at 12:41 a.m. (local time) and lost contact with Subang Air Traffic Control near Kuala Lumpur almost two hours later at 2:40 a.m, the airlines said.
> 
> The fresh list of passengers issued by the airline mentions people of 14 nationalities including Indians.
> 
> The plane disappeared in the night somewhere over South China Sea while enroute to Beijing from Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> "Focus of the airline is to work with the emergency responders and authorities and mobilize its full support," the Malaysia Airlines CEO Ahmad Jauhari Yahya earlier said.
> 
> He said the pilot of the missing aircraft, identified as Capt. Zaharie Ahmad Shah, had 18365 hours of experience and joined the airlines in 1981.
> 
> Those on board include 5 Indians, 152 Chinese, 38 Malaysians, 7 Indonesians, 6 Australians, 3 French, 4 including an infant from the US, 2 New Zealanders, 2 Ukrainians, 2 Canadians, 1 each from Russia, Italy, Taiwan, Netherlands and Austria.
> 
> Malaysia Airlines is currently working with the authorities who have activated their Search and Rescue team to locate the aircraft, Jauhari said.
> 
> "Our team is currently calling the next-of-kin of passengers and crew," he added.
> 
> Confusion and chaos prevailed in Beijing where the planed was due to land at 6.30 AM.
> 
> Relatives of the 152 Chinese passengers rushed to the airport and later the Malaysian Airline office to find about the fate of their near dear ones.
> 
> A passenger manifest originating from China which has been circulating online and also published by Star online mentions the Indians along with their passport numbers.
> 
> The names include Chetna Kolekar, Swanand Kolekar, Suresh Kolekar, Chandrika Sharma and Prahlad Shirsatha. One Indian-origin Canadian Muktesh Mukherjee was also on board.
> 
> Malaysian authorities continued to state that a massive search and rescue operation was on and no wreckage had been sited so far.
> 
> The plane was cruising at 36,000 feet when it is reported to have crashed.
> 
> Sources told the New Straits Times that assets from the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency, Royal Malaysian Navy and Royal Malaysian Air Force had been deployed to the area for a search and rescue mission this morning.
> 
> "It was presumed that the flight might be somewhere 100 nautical miles east of Kota Baru and 120 nautical miles southern of Vietnam’s tip," an unnamed source said.
> 
> Meanwhile, two Chinese maritime rescue ships have left to the South China Sea to help in rescue work.
> 
> Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak has instructed all the relevant authorities to take immediate measure in identifying the missing aircraft.
> 
> Malaysian Defence Minister Hishammuddin Hussein said he has instructed all relevant agencies including TUDM (Royal Malaysian Air Force) to work together (in) locating the plane.
> 
> The aircraft came into service in 2002. Malaysia has 15 Boeing 777-200 series.
> Earlier, Vice President operations control Fuad sharuji said the airlines had got in touch with five of its flights in air to see if they had heard from the missing plane but they had got no response.
> 
> Several ATC of nearby countries had also been contacted by the airline, Fuad said.
> The aircraft had a Code share with China southern airline. The plane had entered Vietnamese airspace when it lost control.
> 
> Chinese ships and aircraft are on standby to locate and rescue the missing Malaysian plane carrying more than 150 Chinese passengers to Beijing.
> 
> Chinese Minister of Transport Yang Chuantang announced the launch of the highest-degree emergency response mechanism.
> 
> The ministry is closely observing the situation and actively coordinating with domestic as well as maritime rescue authorities and civil aviation administrations in Malaysia and Vietnam, Xinhua quoted him as saying.
> 
> Eight ships belonging to the Nanhai Rescue Bureau and the Hainan Maritime Safety Administration are waiting for orders. An aircraft fleet is also ready to take off, he said.
> 
> http://www.deccanherald.com/content/390598/malaysian-plane-crashed-off-vietnam.html


.......


----------



## nawa87

Meanwhile in another aviation incidence, there is report that an A320 of an Indian airline has caught fire while landing in Nepal. All passengers have safely been evacuated..

I'm trying to sort out the details, but the incident definitely happen


----------



## Kevin_01

4 French now


----------



## Azrain98

message got from control tower 










credit to hasell @ Cari.com.my


----------



## Guest

Considering the airline's and aircraft's track records, crew's experience, calm weather conditions and abrupt disappearance, I very much doubt it was any sort of human error or technical malfunction.

It very much looks like an explosion onboard. Anything more gradual would definitely give them the time to declare emergency. An engine flameout would give them more than enough survival chances through controlled ditching, not forgetting the telemetry would still be relayed to the airline's HQ.

I expect no survivors sadly...


----------



## Azrain98

i think this accident almost like air france crash 2009...


----------



## nawa87

*Saturday, March 08, 04:20 PM MYT +0800 Malaysia Airlines MH370 Flight Incident - 4th Media Statement*



> Malaysia Airlines is still unable to establish any contact or determine the whereabouts of flight MH370. Earlier today, Subang ATC had lost contact with the aircraft at 2.40am. The last known position of MH370 before it disappeared off the radar was 065515 North (longitude) and 1033443 East (latitude).
> 
> We are still trying to locate the current location of the flight based on the last known position of the aircraft. We are working with the International search and rescue teams in trying to locate the aircraft. So far, we have not received any emergency signals or distress messages from MH370. We are working with authorities and assure that all sources are deployed to assist with the search and rescue mission.


http://www.malaysiaairlines.com/my/en/site/dark-site.html


----------



## nawa87

Simon91 said:


> Considering the airline's and aircraft's track records, crew's experience, calm weather conditions and abrupt disappearance, I very much doubt it was any sort of human error or technical malfunction.
> 
> It very much looks like an explosion onboard. Anything more gradual would definitely give them the time to declare emergency. An engine flameout would give them more than enough survival chances through controlled ditching, not forgetting the telemetry would still be relayed to the airline's HQ.
> 
> I expect no survivors sadly...


That is exactly what I have been thinking....


----------



## IlhamBXT

*The Familiest stay at Beijing Capital to tell more information from Airlines 
















































​*source:http://splashurl.com/kqy3wqg


----------



## Azrain98

visual mh370 missing from radar


----------



## Azrain98

It's said family or heir goes to crash site for identifying process...


----------



## nawa87

Here is the confirmation about the Indian airline A320(IndiGo)



> An IndiGo airlines Airbus A320-232 bearing registration VT-IEU performing flight 6E-031 from New Delhi, Indira Gandhi airport, India to Kathmandu Tribuvan airport, Nepal, with 175 passengers, 1 infant and 6 crew members has just made a normal landing around 12:35 local (12:20 IST 06:50 UTC).
> 
> After taxiing and parking at the stand, around 12:39 the ground engineer observed smoke and fire from the right brake assembly and advised evacuation of all passengers and crew. 171 passengers were evacuated via the escape slides, by which time the fire was under control. The balance passengers and crew disembarked the aircraft via the forward step ladder.


http://t.co/pCC7CtKrQg


----------



## KB

hmmwv said:


> No, as the incident occurred in waters between Malaysia and Vietnam neither the US nor China have regular AEW&C coverage of the area.


There are two conflicting reports...a website based reports that claim to have lost track just 40 mins into the flight, and the official reports that claim to have lost contact 2hrs into the flight.

I tend to believe the official ones are more reliable than those based on hobbyists, and since total flight time is 5.5 hrs, this flight should have been close to Chinese airspace.

Edit: Map added. This is what I am talking about.


----------



## Guest

KB said:


> There are two conflicting reports...a website based reports that claim to have lost track just 40 mins into the flight, and the official reports that claim to have lost contact 2hrs into the flight.
> 
> I tend to believe the official ones are more reliable than those based on hobbyists, and since total flight time is 5.5 hrs, this flight should have been close to Chinese airspace.
> 
> Edit: Map added. This is what I am talking about.


Mass media probably mistook the point at which MH370 left KL FIR as the moment of loss of contact. 40 minutes from the takeoff should be about that area and nowhere near Vietnam coastline yet.

The moment of the actual disappearance is clearly marked, down to the coordinates, velocity and altitude, as the last transmission from the aircraft's ACARS to Malaysian Airlines' ops department.


----------



## tabeb noor

KUALA LUMPUR, March 8 (Reuters) - A Malaysia Airlines flight carrying 227 passengers and 12 crew crashed in the South China Sea on Saturday, Vietnamese state media said, quoting a senior naval official.



The Boeing 777-200ER flight from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing had been missing for hours when Vietnam's Tuoi Tre news quoted Admiral Ngo Van Phat as saying he had asked boats from an island off south Vietnam to rush to the crash site.

If the report is confirmed, it would mark the U.S.-built airliner's deadliest crash since entering service 19 years ago.

Malaysia Airlines had yet to confirm that the aircraft had crashed. It said earlier in the day that no distress signal had been given and cited early speculation that the plane may have landed in Nanming in southern China.

Flight MH370, operating a Boeing 777-200ER aircraft, last had contact with air traffic controllers 120 nautical miles off the east coast of the Malaysian town of Kota Bharu, Malaysia Airlines chief executive Ahmad Jauhari Yahya said in a statement read to a news conference in Kuala Lumpur.

Malaysia and Vietnam were conducting a joint search and rescue, he said but gave no details. China has also sent two maritime rescue ships to the South China Sea to help in any rescue, state television said on one of its microblogs.

"We are extremely worried," Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi told reporters in Beijing before the Vietnamese report that the plane had crashed. "The news is very disturbing. We hope everyone on the plane is safe."

The flight left Kuala Lumpur at 12.21 a.m. (1621 GMT Friday) but no trace had been found of the plane hours after it was due to land in the Chinese capital at 6.30 a.m. (2230 GMT Friday) the same day.

"We deeply regret that we have lost all contacts with flight MH370," Jauhari said.

Malaysia Airlines said people from at least 14 nationalities were among the 227 passengers - at least 152 Chinese, 38 Malaysians, seven Indonesians, six Australians, five Indians, four French and three Americans. Two infants were among the passengers.

If it is confirmed that the plane has crashed, the loss would mark the second fatal accident involving a Boeing 777 in less than a year and by far the worst since the jet entered service in 1995.

An Asiana Airlines Boeing 777-200ER crash-landed in San Francisco in July 2013, killing three passengers and injuring more than 180.

Boeing said it was aware of reports that the Malaysia Airlines plane was missing and was monitoring the situation but had no further comment. The flight was operating as a China Southern Airlines codeshare.

An official at the Civil Aviation Authority of Vietnam (CAAV) said the plane had failed to check in as scheduled at 1721 GMT while it was flying over the sea between Malaysia and Ho Chi Minh city.


----------



## Azrain98

MH370 route


----------



## [email protected]

Seriously WTF is wrong with these people. So you see someone in deep grief after receiving the terrible news that one of your loved ones has just been killed and you have nothing better to do than stick a camera in the face of that person. Stupid vermin.


----------



## marki

I don't get it.

For $100 I bought an Android 3G phone with GPS, then I downloaded a free app that tracks where my phone is, plus a cheapo mobile data plan. So if my phone is lost, even if destroyed, I can simply go directly to the last co-ordinates (to a few metres precision) that was logged onto my PC or another base station. Plus I would have known immediately a catastrophic event had occurred because a log entry every second would not have been received.

For a few hundred dollars more, I could get a satellite version that's supposed to cover most of the planet.

How can a B777 aircraft with the latest technology, costing hundreds of millions of dollars, trillion dollar industry, with hundreds of people on board, where every second counts in a rescue, not have such technology that would enabling it to be found within a 100 metres or so?! Is something seriously wrong?

In the meantime, for our own safety, maybe we should then simply leave our phones quietly switched on (despite what airlines say) with simple, I mean KISS, tracking enabled?

p.s. Hint to MAS: maybe someone did leave their phone switched on and roamed into Vietnam mobile coverage, find the phone then the plane might be nearby.


----------



## Guest

marki said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> For $100 I bought an Android 3G phone with GPS, then I downloaded a free app that tracks where my phone is, plus a cheapo mobile data plan. So if my phone is lost, even if destroyed, I can simply go directly to the last co-ordinates (to a few metres precision) that was logged onto my PC or another base station. Plus I would have known immediately a catastrophic event had occurred because a log entry every second would not have been received.
> 
> For a few hundred dollars more, I could get a satellite version that's supposed to cover most of the planet.
> 
> How can a B777 aircraft with the latest technology, costing hundreds of millions of dollars, trillion dollar industry, with hundreds of people on board, where every second counts in a rescue, not have such technology that would enabling it to be found within a 100 metres or so?! Is something seriously wrong?
> 
> In the meantime, for our own safety, maybe we should then simply leave our phones quietly switched on (despite what airlines say) with simple, I mean KISS, tracking enabled?


Authorities and the airline already well know the last position, along with the speed and heading to say at least. ACARS sends real time all the essential flight data back to the airline's operational department.

But MY is apparently still waiting for the actual debris to be found before giving the final statement. Call it wishful thinking, but that's the most obvious motivation...


----------



## future.architect

marki said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> For $100 I bought an Android 3G phone with GPS, then I downloaded a free app that tracks where my phone is, plus a cheapo mobile data plan. So if my phone is lost, even if destroyed, I can simply go directly to the last co-ordinates (to a few metres precision) that was logged onto my PC or another base station. Plus I would have known immediately a catastrophic event had occurred because a log entry every second would not have been received.
> 
> For a few hundred dollars more, I could get a satellite version that's supposed to cover most of the planet.
> 
> How can a B777 aircraft with the latest technology, costing hundreds of millions of dollars, trillion dollar industry, with hundreds of people on board, where every second counts in a rescue, not have such technology that would enabling it to be found within a 100 metres or so?! Is something seriously wrong?
> 
> In the meantime, for our own safety, maybe we should then simply leave our phones quietly switched on (despite what airlines say) with simple, I mean KISS, tracking enabled?


The main issue is that all of the systems you describe rely on the device being in constant communication with a radio base station. There are obviously no mobile phone base stations in the middle of the ocean so a mobile phone would be useless. You would not get a signal whilst flying at cruising altitude anyway. Radar is also of limited use over oceans because it relies on line of sight. The only alternative is a system that uses satellite communication but even this will not have 100% coverage.


----------



## nawa87

Vietnam air force planes spot 2 oil slicks suspected to be from missing Malaysian jetliner. The government statement says the slicks were spotted off the southern tip of the country 

http://apne.ws/1k35qUr


----------



## nawa87

I'm not sure how accurate this is but CNN reporting that according to Italian and Australian officials; 2 people listed as passengers on Malaysia Airlines plane were not on board. 

http://t.co/vP1UXytJDf


----------



## KaiserSoze

Simon91 said:


> Considering the airline's and aircraft's track records, crew's experience, calm weather conditions and abrupt disappearance, I very much doubt it was any sort of human error or technical malfunction.
> 
> It very much looks like an explosion onboard. Anything more gradual would definitely give them the time to declare emergency. An engine flameout would give them more than enough survival chances through controlled ditching, not forgetting the telemetry would still be relayed to the airline's HQ.
> 
> I expect no survivors sadly...


Highly unlikely. A mid air explosion would have created a huge debris field which would have been easily detectable. That plane hit the water in one piece.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Here's what I don't get: where did it actually crash? Two conflicting reports still keep me thinking...

- If the aircraft disappeared *40 minutes* after departure, the flight would've been over South China Sea close to Malaysia and Thailand.

- If the aircraft disappeared nearly *90 minutes* after departure (as many more reports say), then it would be closer to Vietnam, and that the aircraft would've crashed close to one of the smaller islands in the southern extremity of the nation.

I wonder if any other pilots doing their regular red-eye flights notice anything interesting with that flight since it may be likely that other pilots might have seen it, especially during the overnight hours, many flights operate long regional flights (e.g. Thai Airways, Malaysia, Singapore Airlines, Korean Air, Asiana, Air China, etc) from Southeast Asia to Northeast Asia.


----------



## bolg

About the time of the crash I think it's just a misunderstanding regarding time zones; someone converted an already converted crash time and took it to the press.

Regarding the stolen passports I think the holders probably were drug traffickers or just regular criminals trying to hide from Interpol, and not related to the crash itself.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

bolg said:


> About the time of the crash I think it's just a misunderstanding regarding time zones; someone converted an already converted crash time and took it to the press.
> 
> Regarding the stolen passports I think the holders probably were drug traffickers or just regular criminals trying to hide from Interpol, and not related to the crash itself.


I know the time zone well because that's the time zone I used to live in before I moved to the US (I used to live in Manila, which is in the same time zone as Kuala Lumpur and Beijing). I wonder who put out that report, though... it's a red-eye, overnight crossing, in which many other carriers do as well.


----------



## Momo1435

There's always a fair amount of misinformation when these kind of accidents happen, especially when several countries are involved like with this crash.


----------



## sidney_jec

ok so news reports are now saying that the stolen passports were actually used when boarding this flight.


----------



## bolg

sidney_jec said:


> ok so news reports are now saying that the stolen passports were actually used when boarding this flight.


Then again; which terror organization active in the Asia could make use of European passports? From a quick Google it seems both are white, so we're not talking about Asians who've been adopted.

I still think they were used for a different crime; drug trafficking or just as a cover identity for two of the many Western criminals hiding in SE Asia.


----------



## little universe

^^ China's Uyghur muslim seperatists, they are eastern turks with Caucasian looks.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

little universe said:


> ^^ China's Uyghur muslim seperatists, they are eastern turks with Caucasian looks.


They are about 50% Caucasian and 50% *********.


----------



## sacto7654

This is why we need to find not only the remains of the plane, but the two _black boxes_ from the plane.

There's good reason why the _black box_ data is very important: the possibility of an criminal or terrorist act using a bomb. If I remember correctly, both _black boxes_ on Pan Am Flight 103 in 1988 suddenly stopped recording data when the bomb went off on that plane; if the _black box_ data shows a similar stoppage of data recording (e.g., normal operations and then suddenly all recording stops), then we (sadly) have to start looking more seriously at the possibility of an act of terrorism--and we'll have to start recovering as much of the wreckage as possible to find the chemical residue from explosives going off. 

However, if the _black box_ data continues to record even after the plane suddenly goes off normal flight to the time of impact, then we have to look more at the chance of some mechanical failure or pilot action causing the plane to crash.


----------



## nawa87

We will all know when the black box is recovered and when the investigation is done. I don't like speculating, for now what we know is there are two people on board who appear not to be who they say they are.....


----------



## nawa87

20 on Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 worked with Austin, Texas-based Freescale Semiconductor, company says.

http://t.co/hY1el128yP


----------



## nawa87

Well the latest news conference yield nothing new... They are being very cautions


----------



## nawa87

MAS: We will set up a cmd center at Kota Bharu or Ho Chi Minh as soon as aircraft location established

http://t.co/xGT1P7SsHM


----------



## hmmwv

KB said:


> There are two conflicting reports...a website based reports that claim to have lost track just 40 mins into the flight, and the official reports that claim to have lost contact 2hrs into the flight.
> 
> I tend to believe the official ones are more reliable than those based on hobbyists, and since total flight time is 5.5 hrs, this flight should have been close to Chinese airspace.
> 
> Edit: Map added. This is what I am talking about.


It has been cleared up, Subang ATC lost contact with the aircraft at 1:22AM approximately 40 minutes after departure, they officially notified Malaysia at 2:40AM approximately 2 hours after departure. Subang never turned the flight over to Ho Chi Minh ATC because the contact was lost before the scheduled handover. Had it been flying for 2 hours it sure would have been under Vietnamese ATC's control.

I tend to trust avherald's reporting than anything other than confirmed official report. Here is their page regarding the incident. 
http://avherald.com/h?article=4710c69b&opt=0


----------



## nawa87

Breaking: Photo: 19-year-old Iranian man who boarded Malaysia Airlines flight on stolen passport

https://t.co/SRrxQwLkp5


----------



## Bren




----------



## sepul

Conspiracy theorists love this photo >>



> MH370 co-pilot, Fariq Abdul Hamid took a selfie with Richard Quest *17 days* before the plane went missing. Richard Quest is the CNN anchor who is now actively reporting updates about the missing plane.


..


> Quest said in a segment on YouTube that it’s possible Malaysia Airlines knows more about the missing plane than its officials are currently disclosing.


----------



## nawa87

Bren said:


>



I said the pic was funny when I first posted about the incident and I haven't seen the video at the time.... But this is really hilarious, I hope no one is injured.. 

Here is a youtube video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZGuI0g3BNt0


----------



## nawa87

Why is it so difficult to locate? 5 things to know about missing Malaysia Airlines flight MH370

http://t.co/9ZXPTcHj07


----------



## nawa87

sepul said:


> Conspiracy theorists love this photo >>
> 
> ..



I really hate conspiracy theory, though I have a very close friend that is one of them

I have seen a video of Quest explaining about this particular video, it was an interview he did with Astro Awani (I think its a Malaysian news channel). I have posted the link an hour or so ago, should be on the previous channel...


----------



## KaiserSoze

That plane must have hit the water at a strange angle not to have left any debris on the surface. No pieces of baggage, no seat cushions, no oil slick, no fuselage....nothing... How is that even possible?


----------



## marki

Hmm, while we wait for anything more than useless information from the Malaysian authorities, perhaps explore some other possibilities. Its intriguing that the facts as we know them (safe plane, safe airline, good pilots, good weather, no wreckage, no distress call, no radar, no sightings, no terrorist claim) actually support the more unusual theories. Remember, the Malaysian authorities haven't ruled out anything yet.

The truth is out there.

Missing Malaysia Airlines plane: the conspiracy theories
March 11, 2014 - 2:34PM , Amanda Hoh Journalist - Sydney Morning Herald - Fairfax Media
http://www.smh.com.au/world/missing...e-the-conspiracy-theories-20140311-hvh9t.html

MH370, please pick up: Phones belonging to passengers on Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 have been ringing when called by family members, but does this mean the phones are in active service?

As the world continues to await news of what really happened to Malaysia Airlines flight MH 370, the internet has proved a fertile breeding ground for speculation, conspiracy and innuendo. 

Three days on, with still no sighting of the plane or its 239 passengers, online communities have been more than willing to volunteer their own answers to the mystery.

Online aviation forums are littered with hundreds of posts suggesting various reasons for the disappearance, or where the plane's wreckage may have ended up. 

Alongside more prosaic explanations, theories flagged on the Professional Pilots Rumour Network include that the MH 370 was struck by a meteor shower, hit by missiles or that surrounding countries are involved in a military conspiracy, given that military radar recordings which may have tracked the aircraft are yet to be brought forward.

Meanwhile, at the other extreme, some believe aliens or UFOs may have abducted the Malaysian Airlines flight and, like something out of the television series The X-Files, transported it into an “outer space wormhole” with the passengers “held against their will by terrorists or otherworldly aliens”.

Here are some of the most common themes emerging amid the unconfirmed reports. 

*Terrorist attack*

Authorities have dismissed earlier reports that the two passengers travelling on stolen passports had links to the Chinese Martyrs’ Brigade, as a hoax. The group had reportedly claimed responsibility for the disappearance of the plane in an encrypted email to journalists in China on Sunday.

Other theories also sparked by the stolen passport investigations suggest terrorists had hijacked the plane and have parked it intact with all radio devices turned off.

The speculation adds to reports that the mobile phones of several passengers were connecting but not being answered, the International Business Times reported.

The sister of one of the Chinese passengers claimed to have gotten a ringing tone when she called his phone, while a man calling his missing brother said the phone had rung three times before appearing to hang up.

The phone numbers have been passed on to Chinese police and Malaysia Airlines.

Meanwhile, on community website airliners.net, some suggested crew might have acted in the style of the lead character, Razio Yamata from Tom Clancy’s novel, The Debt of Honour, in which he sets out to cripple the United States in response to the death of his Japanese parents.

*Mid-air disintegration*

Speculation that the Malaysia Airlines plane disintegrated in mid-flight have been flagged with a senior source saying the aircraft could have exploded due to mechanical issues.

"The fact that we are unable to find any debris so far appears to indicate that the aircraft is likely to have disintegrated at around 35,000 feet (10,600 metres)," said a source involved in the investigations in Malaysia.

However, one aviation expert told the South China Morning Post that it was mysterious that even if the plane had disintegrated, debris had not detected on air traffic control radar.

The theory echoes the 2009 Air France tragedy when the plane disappeared over the Atlantic after it flew into turbulence on route to Paris. It took five days for rescue teams to find the first bits of wreckage and another two years to find the bulk of the destroyed plane.

*In the jungles and waters of Vietnam*

Radar logs indicate the MH 370 may have turned around in flight somewhere near the south of Vietnam while over the South China Sea, and authorities are investigating a possible wreckage object spotted near Vietnam’s southwestern tip.

However, civil aviation personnel have not specified if the cable reel found was part of the plane.

Others say the plane most likely crashed off the country’s Tho Chu Island.

On social media forum Reddit, posts from users claiming to be technical aviation experts say that the plane would have had enough fuel to travel up to 190km at 10,600 metres and so the search area could potentially be thousands of square kilometres wide.

*Pilot suicide*

While no evidence has emerged that captain of the MH 370, Zaharie Ahmad Shah or co-pilot Fariq Abdul Hamid may have committed suicide, the idea has been included in possible theories.

Deliberate crashes caused by pilots were cited as possible reasons for incidents in the late 1990s.

*Outer space and Hollywood hype*

Like something out of Alfonso Cuaron’s Gravity, questions have been raised over the dangers of space debris hitting the aircraft following last week’s explosion of a Russian rocket booster over the Cayman Islands.

But it took the Toronto Sun newspaper to blame Hollywood for the missing plane, suggesting it might be part of a remake of the television series Lost.

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/world/missing...cy-theories-20140311-hvh9t.html#ixzz2vfH5OcoN


.


----------



## nawa87

Breaking: CNN reporting Malaysian Military believes it tracked missing jetliner over Strait of Malacca


----------



## nawa87

Senior Air force official "Mystery Malaysia flight may have been hundreds of miles off course" CNN reporting

http://t.co/p1yMEMftiF


----------



## nawa87

Two men who boarded Malaysia Airlines MH370 with stolen passports ID'd

http://t.co/Ff131XDXRD

new photo: 

http://t.co/foWI5ijdaz


----------



## noir-dresses

Just saw the breaking news on CNN. There really has to be something wrong with the Malaysian Air Force. A few days after the plane goes missing they finally release details where the plane should really be which changes everything.

Has it crossed any body's mind in Malaysia that valuable time has been wasted if there were living survivors who needed rescuing. Every minute is of the essence, and these dummy's say nothing letting a search effort take place in a totally different location.


----------



## nawa87

Looks like a mechanical failure, and it seems to me the pilot did a u-turn to get back to KLIA


----------



## bolg

Azrain98 said:


> *Day 2: MH370 search operation intensifies with new leads
> Astro Awani | Updated: March 09, 2014*
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Day two of search operations for the missing MH370 on Sunday has been intensified with the involvement of more parties, a wider search area and several new leads uncovered.
> 
> The operation was led by the Malaysian armed forces accompanied by American, Vietnamese, Singaporean, Indonesian and Philippine troops, involving both the air and navy bases.
> 
> New leads have also emerged indicating that the missing aircraft made an 'air turn back' (the return of an aircraft to air port origin as a result of suspected malfunction).
> 
> Royal Malaysian Air Force chief Tan Sri Rozali Dau said the army’s radar records showed signs that the aircraft tried to make an air turn back and that it was supported by the civil radar.
> 
> “We have seen the radar record, there is a possibility of the flight making an air turn back. We are still checking with other international agencies, there is the possibility that the aircraft returned to KLIA,” he said at a press conference, referring to the Kuala Lumpur International Airport.
> 
> This new information added to the mystery surrounding the aircraft as the MH370 did not send out any emergency signals and did not report the attempt for an air turn back, if it had actually done so.
> 
> Meanwhile, the investigation into the missing aircraft had also focused if there were elements of terrorism with the confirmation that two of the passengers on board had used false passports.
> 
> "The two passengers, captured by the KLIA’s closed circuit cameras, are currently being investigated," said Department of Civil Aviation director-general Datuk Azharuddin Abdul Rahman.
> 
> “We have CCTV recordings from the check-in up to departure,” he said.
> 
> An Italian, Luigi Maraldi, whose name was in the MH370 passenger manifest, did not board the plane.
> 
> According to the Italian Foreign Ministry, Maraldi’s passport was stolen last August in Thailand.
> 
> An Austria passenger, Christian Kozel, whose name was also on the passenger list, had reported his passport missing while on holiday in Thailand two years ago.
> 
> Acting Transport Minister, Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Hussein said earlier reports stated that four people on the ill-fated plane had used false passports but investigations later revealed there were only two - the Italian and Austrian.
> 
> The passengers involved had reportedly bought their tickets from China Southern Airlines, a code share flight with Malaysia Airlines for the Kuala Lumpur- Beijing route.
> 
> The Chinese carrier also announced that it had sold tickets to seven MH370 passengers including a Chinese national, a Dutch national, one Malaysian and two Ukrainians.
> 
> Meanwhile, Azharuddin said the luggage belonging to five passengers were removed from the aircraft before take-off as they did not board the plane.
> 
> The Malaysia Maritime Enforcement Agency (APMM) had also confirmed spotting oil spills at about 20 nautical miles south from where the MH370 flight was last detected before it vanished off the radar.
> 
> APMM director-general Datuk Mohd Amdan Kurish said his team had spotted the oil spill at about 11am, Sunday morning.
> 
> “A ship has been sent to the area to obtain samples of the oil spill and to confirm if it indeed came from a plane,” he said.
> 
> In a related incident, China’s civil aviation director said debris had also been detected, believed to be from the MH370 flight, but it is still being investigated.
> 
> Meanwhile, Malaysia Airline said it understood the people’s concern on wanting to know the latest updates regarding the missing MH370 flight but added the families of passengers were now its main priority.
> 
> 
> Read more at: http://english.astroawani.com/news/...operation-intensifies-with-new-leads-31556?cp


Now that the Malaysian airforce is suggesting it may have crashed in the Strait of Malacca, I really wonder how they noticed the attempt at air turn back four days ago but couldn't (or wouldn't?) tell that it backtracked for quite a distance.


----------



## hmmwv

To me the whole search and rescue effort is completely disorganized, Vietnam is busy reporting everything it sees in the Gulf and Malaysia is busy denying it. Meanwhile we have conflicting reports from various Malaysian government agencies, first radar tracking lost after 40 minutes, then all the sudden they started searching in the Strait, and it took three days to reveal that other primary radars picked up a blip flying across the peninsula, then today some other government official denied it ever happened. I mean it took them days just to clarify whether this plane has ACARS, and the head of the civil aviation agency can't even tell whether a person is Asian, Persian, or Black from surveillance footages.

They wasted valuable time and international assistance in the Gulf of Thailand by not sharing information, and distracting people with sensational stories about people with stolen passport, passengers who didn't board the plane, and the passport blackmarket. I'm not normally the paranoid type but frankly to me this almost sounds like a badly executed government coverup. For what reason I don't know, let's hope it's not some sort of government activity that caused the incident, but I'm fairly certain the current investigation body is withholding quite bit of information from the public, and possible their international partners.

Right now the Malaysian government should accept international leadership in this rescue effort, and work in a joint operations command formed by interested parties. I think resources and advantages of each participant should be leveraged in the a more efficient way. For example: 
Malaysia: disclose all available facts gathered so far and basing for foreign ships and aircraft.
Vietnam: basing for foreign ships and aircraft, mobilize fishermen, etc
US: NTSB is the world's foremost expert on accident investigation, they should be heavily involved if not taking the lead. US military aircraft and satellite can assist by using MAD or airborne/space SAR, SOSUS network should be utilized (of course in a controlled manner so no classified intel is leaked). In addition the US should deploy drones for 24/7 recon flights.
China: China has a lot of stake in this investigation and is eager to participate, they have one of the world's best rescue ship fleet (such as the dedicated rescue ships working right now that have helicopter facilities, side scanning sonar, hospital, and onboard biochemistry labs). They also have retasked up to 10 satellites for the rescue. Their large amphibious ships can collect debris and act as floating helicopter base.
Australia: fly continuous aerial recon missions using their coast guard and military ASW aircraft.


----------



## marki

A different way to search for missing aircraft.

Could potentially save a lot of time and resources.

http://www.tomnod.com/nod/challenge/malaysiaairsar2014 - site is a little slow

Search for Malaysia Airlines plane turns to crowdsourcing for clues
March 11, 2014 - 4:49PM - Nick Ralston - Sydney Morning Herald - Fairfax Media
http://www.smh.com.au/world/search-...o-crowdsourcing-for-clues-20140311-34ja9.html










_While Major General Datuk Affendi Buang briefs the media using traditional mapping tools, a US-based company has launched its own search using crowdsourcing technology. Photo: Getty Images_

As dozens of ships and aircraft from 10 nations scour the seas for the missing Malaysia Airlines jet, a US-based satellite imaging company has launched its own search effort with a crowdsourcing campaign to locate the Boeing 777.

If this is where I had to go pick a location to go looking for needles in this big haystack, this is where I'd start. 

DigitalGlobe, which operates commercial imaging satellites, has made available high-resolution images from the weekend of the area where evidence suggests plane with 239 people on board may have crashed into the water.

It is asking volunteers to log onto its Tomnod website and comb through images in the hope of locating something of interest.

So far, 3,200 square kilometres of imagery has been made available for volunteers to search online. More images will be released over the next 24 hours.

"For people who aren't able to drive a boat through the Pacific Ocean to get to the Malaysian peninsula, or who can't fly aeroplanes to look there, this is a way that they can contribute and try to help out," DigitalGlobe's Luke Barrington told US news network ABC News.

About 25,000 people signed up for Tomnod crowdsourcing were notified of the new search via email on Tuesday morning.

Users can zoom in on each satellite image and drop a pin if they see anything that they believe could be wreckage. An algorithm will find where there is overlap in the tags - spots where multiple people have found something of note.

Expert analysts will then examine the tags to identify the top ten or so most notable areas and share the information with authorities.

"We'll say 'here are our top ten suspicious or interesting locations'," Mr Barrington said. "Is it really an aircraft wing that's been chopped in half or is this some other debris floating on the ocean? We may not be 100 per cent sure, but if this is where I had to go pick a location to go looking for needles in this big haystack, this is where I'd start."

The images currently available to search are of the area where the Gulf of Thailand meets the South China Sea. They were taken on Sunday by two satellites.

As the official search area is increased or changed, more satellite images will be made available. Already, an area further north in the Gulf of Thailand will be uploaded to Tomnod in the next 24 hours.

This is not the first time the Tomnod website has been used to crowdsource a search.

More than 6,000 people logged on to the Tomnod site to search an area just south of Norfolk Island for a vintage yacht, The Nina, which vanished with its seven crew on board while sailing from New Zealand's Bay of Islands to Newcastle in NSW last June.

It was also used to map the devastation after Typhoon Haiyan struck the Philippines last November, with thousands helping identify more than 60,000 objects of interest of regions and landmarks that could have been affected within the first 24 hours.









_A screenshot from the Tomnod website showing users what certain aircraft wreckage may look like_

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/world/search-...g-for-clues-20140311-34ja9.html#ixzz2vhSIGcFf

.


----------



## Ampelio

Hmmm... 
Every piece has a puzzle, 
Every puzzle has its pieces


----------



## Ampelio

nawa87 said:


> Two men who boarded Malaysia Airlines MH370 with stolen passports ID'd
> 
> http://t.co/Ff131XDXRD
> 
> new photo:
> 
> http://t.co/foWI5ijdaz


From CNN : http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-1102531

- Pouria Nour Mohammad Mehrdad (2nd from left) as "Christian Kozel"
- Delavar Seyed Mohammad Reza (right end) as "Luigi Maraldi"


----------



## ramakrishna1984

Acc. to the military *the flight has changed it path* towards Malacca and after that they lost the signal .... even with the advanced technology we are unable to track an missing aircraft ... its shame .....


----------



## patchay

*Japan, India joining the search team - Malaysia, Vietnam, Singapore, Thailand, the Philippines, China, the US, Indonesia, Australia and New Zealand*

12 countries search team! Thanks a lot to all countries!!!


----------



## will101

Reports say unnamed US officials have told ABC News that Flight 370's data reporting system was shut off at 0107, and the flight transponder was shut off at 0121, a gap of 14 minutes. Several analysts have stated that for the 14 minute interval to occur, those had to be "deliberate acts".

Add this to the lack of floating debris, and the absence of any signal from the emergency beacon (which would be triggered by immersion in water) leads me to believe that this is a hijacking.


----------



## nawa87

will101 said:


> Reports say unnamed US officials have told ABC News that Flight 370's data reporting system was shut off at 0107, and the flight transponder was shut off at 0121, a gap of 14 minutes. Several analysts have stated that for the 14 minute interval to occur, those had to be "deliberate acts".



Do you have a source for that please?


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Is there any chance that extra terrestrial life could be implicated in the cause of this aircraft's disappearance?


----------



## nawa87

*4 believed killed in Britain helicopter crash*

Four people are believed to have died after a civilian helicopter crashed in thick fog in Britain on Thursday evening. A spokeswoman for Norfolk Police says: "It's a civilian helicopter, and there were four occupants on board who are all thought to have died in the crash."

A spokeswoman for East of England Ambulance Service says: "Sadly, it is believed that four people in the helicopter are believed to have died in the crash. Ambulance resources have now been stood down from the scene."

A spokesman for the Air Accidents Investigation Branch says it will send a team to investigate

http://t.co/lJGcIwUzLs


----------



## nazrey

http://w1.nst.com.my/polopoly_fs/7....e/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/default/image.jpg


FNNG said:


> From the Wall Street Journal Facebook


----------



## nawa87

Could MH370 have reached as far as the western coast of India? 










http://t.co/mIjfPVlWkp


----------



## nawa87

Vietnam downgrades search, says Malaysia asks to consider sending planes, ships to Strait of Malacca

http://t.co/UWPay1syPG


----------



## nawa87

*China Mobile: Not Able to Locate Cellphones on Missing Malaysia Plane *



> China’s biggest telecom operator, China Mobile, attempted to locate some of the passengers on the missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 by testing whether their cellphones were connected to mobile networks but the carrier wasn’t able to locate any of them, a company executive said.
> 
> The tracking of passengers’ mobile phones began shortly after the Boeing 777 disappeared early Saturday en route to Beijing from Kuala Lumpur, the executive, who declined to be named, said Thursday. The telecom carrier, with more than 770 million subscribers, is the world’s largest wireless carrier by subscribers. According to a passenger list released by Malaysia Airlines, just over half of the 227 passengers on the flight were Chinese citizens.
> 
> The executive said China Mobile began the test at the request of family members of some of the passengers that used the carrier’s services as well as the Chinese government. He said none of the mobile phones were connected to a mobile network.
> 
> “There are certain limitations to our mobile networks. We won’t be able to track the mobile users if users switched off their phones or the plane is in the air above 10,000 meters or in the deep ocean,” said the executive.
> 
> IDC telecom analyst Yolanda Zhang said it is not possible for carriers to track mobile phones even if users are online using a Wi-Fi connection provided by the airline. They need to be on a carrier’s network to track location of users, she said. The Malaysian Airlines Flight 370 didn’t offer passengers a Wi-Fi connection.
> 
> Two other major Chinese telecom operators China Unicom and China Telecom declined to comment when contacted Thursday.
> 
> The comments came as The Wall Street Journal reported Thursday that Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 stayed in the air for about four hours past the time it reached its last confirmed location.
> 
> Employees from major Chinese telecom equipment suppliers Huawei and ZTE were among the 227 passengers on the flight, as well as an IBM executive.


http://t.co/0wrdN4V4JA


----------



## nawa87

*EXCLUSIVE: Radar data suggests missing Malaysia plane flown deliberately toward Andamans - sources*



> Military radar-tracking evidence suggests a Malaysia Airlines jetliner missing for nearly a week was deliberately flown across the Malay peninsula towards the Andaman Islands, sources familiar with the investigation told Reuters on Friday.
> 
> Two sources said an unidentified aircraft that investigators believe was Flight MH370 was following a route between navigational waypoints - indicating it was being flown by someone with aviation training - when it was last plotted on military radar off the country's northwest coast.
> 
> The last plot on the military radar's tracking suggested the plane was flying toward India's Andaman Islands, a chain of isles between the Andaman Sea and the Bay of Bengal, they said.
> 
> Waypoints are geographic locations, worked out by calculating longitude and latitude, that help pilots navigate along established air corridors.
> 
> A third source familiar with the investigation said inquiries were focusing increasingly on the theory that someone who knew how to fly a plane deliberately diverted the flight, with 239 people on board, hundreds of miles off its intended course from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing.
> 
> "What we can say is we are looking at sabotage, with hijack still on the cards," said that source, a senior Malaysian police official.
> 
> All three sources declined to be identified because they were not authorized to speak to the media and due to the sensitivity of the investigation.
> 
> Officials at Malaysia's Ministry of Transport, the official point of contact for information on the investigation, did not return calls seeking comment.
> 
> Malaysian police have previously said they were investigating whether any passengers or crew had personal or psychological problems that might shed light on the mystery, along with the possibility of a hijacking, sabotage or mechanical failure.
> 
> The comments by the three sources are the first clear indication that foul play is the main focus of official suspicions in the Boeing 777's disappearance.
> 
> As a result of the new evidence, the sources said, multinational search efforts were being stepped up in the Andaman Sea and also the Indian Ocean.
> 
> LAST SIGHTING
> 
> In one of the most baffling mysteries in modern aviation, no trace of the plane nor any sign of wreckage has been found despite a search by the navies and military aircraft of more than a dozen countries.
> 
> The last sighting of the aircraft on civilian radar screens came shortly before 1:30 a.m. Malaysian time last Saturday (1730 GMT Friday), less than an hour after it took off from Kuala Lumpur, as the plane flew northeast across the mouth of the Gulf of Thailand. That put the plane on Malaysia's east coast.
> 
> Malaysia's air force chief said on Wednesday an aircraft that could have been the missing plane was plotted on military radar at 2:15 a.m., 200 miles northwest of Penang Island off Malaysia's west coast.
> 
> This position marks the limit of Malaysia's military radar in that part of the country, a fourth source familiar with the investigation told Reuters.
> 
> When asked about the range of military radar at a news conference on Thursday, Malaysian Transport Minister Hishammuddin Hussein said it was "a sensitive issue" that he was not going to reveal.
> 
> "Even if it doesn't extend beyond that, we can get the cooperation of the neighboring countries," he said.
> 
> The fact that the aircraft - if it was MH370 - had lost contact with air traffic control and was invisible to civilian radar suggested someone aboard had turned its communication systems off, the first two sources said.
> 
> They also gave new details on the direction in which the unidentified aircraft was heading - following aviation corridors identified on maps used by pilots as N571 and P628. These routes are taken by commercial planes flying from Southeast Asia to the Middle East or Europe and can be found in public documents issued by regional aviation authorities.
> 
> In a far more detailed description of the military radar plotting than has been publicly revealed, the first two sources said the last confirmed position of MH370 was at 35,000 feet about 90 miles off the east coast of Malaysia, heading towards Vietnam, near a navigational waypoint called "Igari". The time was 1:21 a.m.
> 
> The military track suggests it then turned sharply westwards, heading towards a waypoint called "Vampi", northeast of Indonesia's Aceh province and a navigational point used for planes following route N571 to the Middle East.
> 
> From there, the plot indicates the plane flew towards a waypoint called "Gival", south of the Thai island of Phuket, and was last plotted heading northwest towards another waypoint called "Igrex", on route P628 that would take it over the Andaman Islands and which carriers use to fly towards Europe.
> 
> The time was then 2:15 a.m. That's the same time given by the air force chief on Wednesday, who gave no information on that plane's possible direction.
> 
> The sources said Malaysia was requesting raw radar data from neighbors Thailand, Indonesia and India, which has a naval base in the Andaman Islands.


http://t.co/Fphncq54Ng


----------



## Azrain98

*"Seafloor event" possibly linked to MH370: Chinese researchers - Xinhua | English.news.cn*

" Chinese researchers have detected a "seafloor event" near the waters between Malaysia and Vietnam, an area suspected to be linked with the missing Malaysian jetliner MH370, a university announced on Friday.

The event occurred at about 2:55 a.m. local time on Saturday, about one and a half hours after the plane's last definitive sighting on civilian radar, according to a research group on seismology and physics of the earth's interior under the University of Science and Technology of China. 

Source : Xinhua News.


----------



## nawa87

*Pilots of missing Malaysia Airlines plane described as respectable, community-minded*



> The pilots of the missing Malaysia Airlines passenger jet were a middle-aged family man passionate enough about flying to build his own simulator and a 27-year-old contemplating marriage who had just graduated to the cockpit of the Boeing 777.
> 
> As speculation intensified Friday that the plane might have been hijacked by a person or people with aviation skills, a picture began to emerge of the two men whose actions will be a focus of the investigation. Police have said they are looking at the psychological background of the pilots, their family life and connections as one line of inquiry into flight MH370's disappearance, but there is no evidence linking them to any wrongdoing.
> 
> The search for the plane with 239 people on board has been widened westward from the Gulf of Thailand toward the Indian Ocean. A U.S. official has told The Associated Press that the plane sent signals to a satellite for about four hours after it lost radar contact with air traffic controllers a week ago. The airliner vanished less than an hour into a six-hour flight from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing early last Saturday.
> 
> Online, Malaysians have rushed to defend the reputations of the pilots, Zaharie Ahmad Shah, 53, and Fariq Abdul Hamid. Both men were described to AP as respectable and community minded. Details of their backgrounds have emerged from interviews with neighbors, Malaysia Airlines staff, a religious leader and from social networks and news reports in Malaysia and Australia.
> 
> Fariq is a "good boy, a good Muslim, humble and quiet," said Ahmad Sarafi Ali Asrah, the head of a community mosque about 100 meters (yards) from Fariq's two-story home in a middle-class neighborhood on the outskirts of Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> He described Fariq's parents as distraught and the community solidly behind them, supporting the family in prayers.
> 
> "His father still cries when he talks about Fariq. His mother too," said Ahmad Sarafi.
> 
> Fariq, the son of a high-ranking civil servant in Selangor state, joined Malaysia Airlines in 2007. With just 2,763 hours of flight experience he had only recently started co-piloting the sophisticated Boeing 777.
> 
> He had a short brush with fame when he was filmed recently by a crew from "CNN Business Traveler." Reporter Richard Quest called it a perfect landing of a Boeing 777-200, the same model as the twin-aisle plane that went missing. An online tribute page to the pilots shows a photo of Fariq in the cockpit with Quest, both smiling.
> 
> Neighbor Ayop Jantan said he had heard that Fariq was engaged and planning his wedding. The eldest of five children, his professional achievements were a source of pride for his father, said Ayop, a retiree.
> 
> Fariq's superior, Zaharie, joined Malaysia Airlines in 1981 and has more than 18,000 flight hours.
> 
> His Facebook page shows an avid aviation enthusiast, who flew remote-controlled aircraft, posting pictures of his collection which included a lightweight twin-engine helicopter and an amphibious aircraft.
> 
> Born in northern Penang state, the bald-headed captain and grandfather is also an enthusiastic handyman and proud home cook. As part of what he called "community service," he had posted several YouTube videos including how to make air conditioners more efficient to cut electricity bills, how to waterproof window panes and how to repair a refrigerator icemaker.
> 
> A Malaysian Airline stewardess who had flown with Zaharie several times said he was "very nice, very friendly and safety-conscious." She didn't want to be named because of company policy prohibiting employees from speaking to the media.
> 
> Neighbors of both men also praised their commitment to the community. Fariq played futsal, a modified form of soccer popular in Southeast Asia, with neighborhood youngsters and paid for their sports shirts. Zaharie was known for bringing food he cooked himself to community events or making sure his wife and children did when he couldn't attend. A supporter of Malaysia's main opposition parties, he had volunteered to be a poll monitor in recent elections.
> 
> Yet both Fariq and Zaharie have quirks that reveal a more colorful side to their pilot personas.
> 
> Grabbing attention were pictures Zaharie posted online of the flight simulator he built for his home using three large computer monitors and other accessories.
> 
> Asked at a news conference whether it was unusual for pilots to have such equipment at home, Malaysia Airlines CEO Ahmad Jauhari Yahya said "everyone is free to do his own hobby."
> 
> Zaharie is certified by Malaysia's Department of Civil Aviation as a flight simulator examiner, according to Malaysia Airlines.
> 
> Fariq has drawn greatest scrutiny after the revelation he and another pilot invited two women boarding their aircraft to sit in the cockpit for a flight from Phuket, Thailand, to Kuala Lumpur in 2011.
> 
> During the flight, the pilots smoked and flirted, one of the women, South African Jonti Roo, said in an interview broadcast by Australia's Nine Network. The claims were backed with numerous photos showing Roos and her friend posing in the cockpit.
> 
> Though initially thrilled by the experience, Roos also described it as "possibly a little bit sleazy."
> 
> Malaysia Airlines said it was shocked by the claims and is investigating.
> 
> "I don't think he is a playboy," said Ahmad Sarafi, the imam at the mosque Fariq prayed at. "But I don't know about his personal life."


http://t.co/XfN9eVh0VI


----------



## will101

nawa87 said:


> Do you have a source for that please?


http://www.malaysia-chronicle.com/i...shut-off-14-mins-apart&Itemid=2#axzz2vy9sVb2n

There are a few thousand other links out there.


----------



## Ampelio

Did MH 370 go west??

*source : WSJ

The possible flight radius :


*source : scmp


----------



## nawa87

*Breaking: Focus of probe into disappearance of Malaysia Airlines jet has sharpened on sabotage, officials say*



> The investigation into the disappearance of Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 sharpened its focus on sabotage, according to aviation and industry officials, amid strong indications that one or more people on the plane deliberately changed its course and tried to mask its location.
> 
> Officials suspect two different systems were shut off after the plane took off last weekend, one shortly after the other, people familiar with the investigation said. About an hour into the flight, the plane's transponders stopped functioning,...



http://t.co/yCZxl0MW7t


----------



## davidwsk

Published: Saturday March 15, 2014 MYT 12:18:00 PM 
Updated: Saturday March 15, 2014 MYT 1:22:31 PM 

*Missing MH370: Investigators conclude plane was hijacked, reports say *



KUALA LUMPUR: A Malaysian government official has confirmed that investigators have concluded that one of the pilots or someone else with flying experience hijacked the missing Malaysia Airlines (MAS) flight MH370, wire services are reporting.


The official, who is involved in the investigation, says no motive has been established and it is not yet clear where the plane was taken.



According to reports, the official spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorised to brief the media. 


The official said that hijacking was no longer a theory: “It is conclusive.”

The aircraft’s communication with the ground was severed under one hour into its flight on March 8 from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing.


http://www.thestar.com.my/News/Nati...ators-conclude-plane-was-hijacked-AP-reports/


----------



## nawa87

BREAKING: Malaysia's prime minister says authorities very confident jet's transponder was disabled, he also said search operations in South China Sea have ended


----------



## nawa87

*Malaysian official says missing plane hijacked*



> A Malaysian investigation into the missing flight 370 has concluded that one or more people with flying experience switched off communications devices and deliberately steered the airliner off-course, a Malaysian government official involved in the investigation said Saturday.
> 
> The official called the disappearance a hijacking, though he said no motive has been established and no demands have been made known. It's not yet clear where the plane ended up, said the official, who spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to brief the media.
> 
> The official said a deliberate takeover of the plane was no longer a theory. "It is conclusive," he said, indicating that investigators were ruling out mechanical failure or pilot error in the disappearance.
> 
> He said evidence that led to the conclusion were signs that the plane's communications were switched off deliberately, data about the flight path and indications the plane was steered in a way to avoid detection by radar.
> 
> The Boeing 777's communication with the ground was severed just under one hour into a Malaysia Airlines flight March 8 from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing. Malaysian officials previously have said radar data suggest it may have turned back toward and crossed over the Malaysian peninsula after setting out on a northeastern path toward the Chinese capital.
> 
> Earlier, an American official told The Associated Press that investigators are examining the possibility of "human intervention" in the plane's disappearance, adding it may have been "an act of piracy."
> 
> While other theories are still being examined, the U.S. official said key evidence suggesting human intervention is that contact with the Boeing 777's transponder stopped about a dozen minutes before a messaging system on the jet quit. Such a gap would be unlikely in the case of an in-flight catastrophe.
> 
> The Malaysian official said only a skilled aviator could navigate the plane the way it was flown after its last confirmed location over the South China Sea. The official said it had been established with a "more than 50 percent" degree of certainty that military radar had picked up the missing plane after it dropped off civilian radar.
> 
> Why anyone would want to do this is unclear. Malaysian authorities and others will be urgently investigating the backgrounds of the two pilots and 10 crew members, as well the 227 passengers on board.
> 
> Some experts have said that pilot suicide may be the most likely explanation for the disappearance, as was suspected in a SilkAir crash during a flight from Singapore to Jakarta in 1997 and an EgyptAir flight in 1999.
> 
> A massive international search effort began initially in the South China Sea where the plane's transponders stopped transmitting. It has since been expanded onto the other side of the Malay peninsula up into the Andaman Sea and into the Indian Ocean.
> 
> Scores of aircraft and ships from 12 countries are involved in the search.
> 
> The plane had enough fuel to fly for at least five hours after its last known location, meaning a vast swath of South and Southeast Asia would be within its reach. Investigators are analyzing radar and satellite data from around the region to try and pinpoint its final location, something that will be vital to hopes of finding the plane, and answering the mystery of what happened to it.
> 
> The USS Kidd arrived in the Strait of Malacca late Friday afternoon and will be searching in the Andaman Sea, and into the Bay of Bengal. It uses a using a "creeping-line" search method of following a pattern of equally spaced parallel lines in an effort to completely cover the area.
> 
> A P-8A Poseidon, the most advanced long range anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare aircraft in the world, will arrive Saturday and be sweeping the southern portion of the Bay of Bengal and the northern portion of the Indian Ocean. It has a nine-member crew and has advanced surveillance and reconnaissance capabilities, the department of defense said in a statement.
> 
> Another U.S. official, who also spoke on condition of anonymity, said investigators looking for the plane have run out of clues except for a type of satellite data that has never been used before to find a missing plane, and is very inexact.
> 
> The data consists of attempts by an Inmarsat satellite to identify a broad area where the plane might be in case a messaging system aboard the plane should need to connect with the satellite, said the official. The official compared the location attempts, called a "handshake," to someone driving around with their cellphone not in use. As the phone from passes from the range of one cellphone tower to another, the towers note that the phone is in range in case messages need to be sent.
> 
> In the case of the Malaysian plane, there were successful attempts by the satellite to roughly locate the Boeing 777 about once an hour over four to five hours, the official said. "This is all brand new to us," the official said. "We've never had to use satellite handshaking as the best possible source of information."
> 
> The handshake does not transmit any data on the plane's altitude, airspeed or other information that might help in locating it, the official said. Instead, searchers are trying to use the handshakes to triangulate the general area of where the plane last was known to have been at the last satellite check, the official said.
> 
> "It is telling us the airplane was continuing to operate," the official said, plus enough information on location so that the satellite will know how many degrees to turn to adjust its antenna to pick up any messages from the plane.
> 
> The official confirmed prior reports that following the loss of contact with the plane's transponder, the plane turned west. A transponder emits signals that are picked up by radar providing a unique identifier for each plane along with altitude. Malaysian military radar continued to pick up the plane as a whole "paintskin" — a radar blip that has no unique identifier — until it traveled beyond the reach of radar, which is about 320 kilometers (200 miles) offshore, the official said.
> 
> The New York Times, quoting American officials and others familiar with the investigation, said radar signals recorded by the Malaysian military appear to show the airliner climbing to 45,000 feet (about 13,700 meters), higher than a Boeing 777's approved limit, soon after it disappeared from civilian radar, and making a sharp turn to the west. The radar track then shows the plane descending unevenly to an altitude of 23,000 feet (7,000 meters), below normal cruising levels, before rising again and flying northwest over the Strait of Malacca toward the Indian Ocean, the Times reported.


http://t.co/l6JKX9e6O5


----------



## Azrain98

^^ bad news


----------



## Azrain98

*Aircraft's transponder was switched off

Published on: March 15, 2014 17:05 (MYT) | Duration: 0 min, 58 sec*

link video: http://english.astroawani.com/videos...ched-off-27620

Based on new satellite information authorities say with a high degree of certainty that flight MH370's transponder was switched off.


----------



## Azrain98

^^

*Last confirmed communication with MH370 was at 8.11am
Published on: March 15, 2014 17:04 (MYT) | Duration: 0 min, 57 sec*


Read more at: http://english.astroawani.com/videos...-11am-27619?cp


----------



## nawa87

NordikNerd said:


> I think this plane crashed and dissipeard because of an insidious
> fire. As written in one post. Either batteries in the cargo space took fire or the tires of the landing gear was overheated due to low air pressure.
> 
> The speculations about the iranians with fake passports, suspiscions of hijacking are just added because of man's devout trust in modern technology.



I suspect that as well... This whole speculation is frustrating especially to the families of the people on board


----------



## Fatfield

Emergency meeting at 21:30 local (13:30 GMT) for the relatives of MH370.

Source.


----------



## davidwsk

*
Investigators conclude that missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 ended in the southern Indian Ocean, Malaysian PM says. 


Malaysian airliner's last position over Indian Ocean, PM says*


By Michael Pearson and Jethro Mullen, CNN

March 24, 2014 -- Updated 1403 GMT (2203 HKT)


British investigators have concluded that missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370's last position was in the middle of the Indian Ocean west of Perth, Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak said.

----------------


(CNN) -- Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 went down over the southern Indian Ocean, Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak said Monday, citing a new analysis of satellite data by a British satellite company and accident investigators.

The announcement appeared to rule out the possibility that anyone could have survived whatever happened to the aircraft, which vanished more than two weeks ago with 239 people aboard.

As Razak spoke, airline representatives met with family members in Beijing. "They have told us all lives are lost," one relative of a missing passenger told CNN.

The developments happened the same day as Australian officials announced they had spotted two objects in the southern Indian Ocean that could be related to the flight, which has been missing since March 8 with 239 people aboard.



http://edition.cnn.com/2014/03/24/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-plane/index.html


----------



## davidwsk

http://youtu.be/Udqk-m4F1EU


----------



## tabeb noor

Malaysian prime minister: New data shows "Flight MH370 ended in the southern Indian Ocean..
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152305457833812


----------



## IlhamBXT

My Deep Condolences to all Passenger MH 370 and their Families


----------



## joangar

davidwsk said:


> Investigators conclude that missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 ended in the southern Indian Ocean, Malaysian PM says...


The Malaysian government wants to end with the pressure from the media and families.


----------



## titan_trains

IlhamBXT said:


> My Deep Condolences to all Passenger MH 370 and their Families


Incident? CRASH


----------



## davidwsk

joangar said:


> The Malaysian government wants to end with the pressure from the media and families.


It's concluded by British investigators can't you read? hno:hno:


----------



## ignacioL

davidwsk said:


> It's concluded by British investigators can't you read? hno:hno:


And what if they are british, i dont believe them too.


----------



## nawa87

Malaysian PM: With deep sadness and regret ... I must inform you ... flight MH370 ended in the Indian Ocean. 

http://t.co/HJG685wXgO


----------



## wO_Ow

How did they ended up west of Perth :?


----------



## sidney_jec

there's definitely more to it than meets the eye


----------



## MD11-fan

Suicide...that's the only plausible explanation for such a mysterious disappearance.
I feel so sorry about the other 237 innocent people who were forcely dragged to death. 

May all they rest in peace...


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

Sometimes it´s astonishing how much trouble non-relevant items can cause... :crazy:



> *Revealed: RAF jet made terrifying 4,400ft plunge after camera became lodged next to joystick*
> 
> *For many on board a plane, it is a natural impulse. The sky is impossibly blue, the view is amazing - so where is the danger in taking a few pictures? The answer, according to the Royal Air Force, is when the camera is in the cockpit with the pilot and it gets ensnared in the flight controls.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ministry of Defence yesterday confirmed that one of its new fleet of RAF Voyager transport jets pitched into a terrifying dive, injuring some of the nearly 200 personnel on board, after a camera apparently used to take a few snaps from the flight deck became lodged between the captain’s seat and the joystick used to control the aircraft’s altitude.
> 
> The incident in February this year resulted in an 11-day suspension of flights by the RAF’s state-of-the-art fleet of Voyagers, a military version of the Airbus A330 acquired last year by the Ministry of Defence under a controversial £10.5bn Private Finance Initiative deal.
> 
> The jet, which was flying with nine crew and 189 servicemen and women from RAF Brize Norton to Camp Bastion in Afghanistan, was some six hours into its journey and cruising on autopilot at 33,000ft when it suddenly pitched into a dive, losing 4,400ft in altitude in 27 seconds as the pilots fought for control.
> 
> Such was the steepness and speed of the dive that all on board became momentarily weightless with passengers who were not wearing safety belts being flung against the ceiling of the jet. The MoD said several of those on board suffered minor injuries, understood to be bruising, but none required hospital treatment.
> 
> The cause of the incident was initially swathed in mystery. One serviceman who claimed on an Internet forum to have been on the flight said he had been told the dive was caused by a problem with the plane’s autopilot.
> 
> But an interim report into the incident released this week by the Military Aviation Authority, which oversees military flights, found that the dive was caused by what it delicately referred to as “human factors”.
> 
> It found that a digital SLR camera used minutes earlier to take pictures had become jammed between the armrest of the captain’s chair and the “side-stick” - a control used to adjust the height of the jet. As the seat moved, the camera pushed against the stick and resulted in a “sustained, fully-forward pitch-down command”, investigators found.
> 
> At the height of its dive, the aircraft was descending at a rate of 15,000ft per minute.
> 
> The report said: “The inquiry has confidence that the pitch-down command was the result of an inadvertent physical input to the captain’s side-stick by means of a physical obstruction [the camera] between the armrest and the side-stick unit.”
> 
> Analysis of the camera found it had been used in the three minutes before the dive and had been damaged as it was crushed between the chair and the controls, the report added.
> 
> Sources told The Independent it was not yet clear who had been using the camera.
> 
> The investigation found that the co-pilot of the plane, part of a fleet of six operated by a private consortium on behalf of the RAF to fly personnel to deployments from Afghanistan to the Falkland Islands, was out of the cockpit and was himself thrown against the cabin roof as the dive took place.
> 
> As he re-entered the cabin the co-pilot was confronted with a “disorderly scene with audio alarms sounding and a violent shaking of the aircraft”. Control was regained after the co-pilot reduced the speed of the dive and a “self-protection system” on the jet returned it to normal flight.
> 
> [...]


----------



## dengilo

RIP to those innocent souls.The right thing to do for some individuals is start writing their resignation letters.I want black and white hard facts of what had transpired in the first hour.Amen to them too:


----------



## patchay

A story I read from my facebook. Up to you to buy the story or not. 




> *MH 370 - a conspiracy theory*
> 
> Have you heard of this conspiracy theory re the disappearance of MH 370? The story goes like this:
> 
> The American is withdrawing from the Afghanistan, one of their command and control system (used for controlling the pilotless drones) was hijacked by the Talebans when the American transport convoy was moving down from one of the hill top bases. The Talebans ambushed the convoy and killed 2 American Seal personnel, seized the equipment/weapons, including the command and control system which weighed about 20 tons and packed into 6 crates. This happened about a month ago in Feb 2014.
> 
> What the Talebans want is money. They want to sell the system to the Russian or the Chinese. The Russian is too busy in Ukraine. The Chinese are hungry for the system's technology. Just imagine if the Chinese master the technology behind the command and control system, all the American drones will become useless. So the Chinese sent 8 top defense scientists to check the system and agreed to pay millions for it.
> 
> Sometime in early Mar 2014, the 8 scientists and the 6 crates made their way to Malaysia, thinking that it was the best covert way to avoid detection. The cargo was then kept in the Embassy under diplomatic protection. Meanwhile the American has engaged the assistance of Israeli intelligence, and together they are determined to intercept and recapture the cargo.
> 
> The Chinese calculated that it will be safe to transport it via civilian aircraft so as to avoid suspicion. After all the direct flight from KL to Beijing takes only 4 and half hours, and the American will not hijack or harm the civilian. So MH370 is the perfect carrier.
> 
> There are 5 American and Israeli agents onboard who are familiar with Boeing operation. The 2 "Iranians" with stolen passports could be among them.
> 
> When MH370 is about to leave the Malaysian air space and reporting to Vietnamese air control, one American AWAC jammed their signal, disabled the pilot control system and switched over to remote control mode. That was when the plane suddenly lost altitude momentarily.
> 
> How the AWAC can do it ? Remember 911 incident ? After the 911 incident, all Boeing aircraft (and possibly all Airbus) are installed with remote control system to counter terrorist hijacking. Since then all the Boeing could be remote controlled by ground control tower. The same remote control system used to control the pilotless spy aircraft and drones.
> 
> The 5 American/Israeli agents soon took over the plane, switched off the transponder and other communication system, changed course and flew westwards. They dare not fly east to Philippines or Guam because the whole South China Sea air space was covered by Chinese surveillance radar and satellite.
> 
> The Malaysian, Thai and Indian military radars actually detected the unidentified aircraft but did not react professionally.
> 
> The plane flew over North Sumatra, Anambas, South India and then landed at Maldives (some villagers saw the aircraft landing), refuelled and continued its flight to Garcia Deigo, the American Air Base in the middle of Indian Ocean. The cargo and the black box were removed. The passengers were silenced via natural means, lack of oxygen. They believe only dead person will not talk. The MH370 with dead passengers were air borne again via remote control and crashed into South Indian Ocean, make it to believe that the plane eventually ran out of fuel and crashed, and blame the defiant captain and copilot.
> 
> The American has put up a good show. First diverting all the attention and search effort in the South China Sea while the plane made their way to Indian Ocean. Then they came out with some conflicting statement and evidence to confuse the world. The Australian is the co-actor.
> 
> The amount of effort put up by China, in terms of the number of search aircraft, ships and satellites, searching first the South China Sea, then the Malacca Straits and the Indian Ocean is unprecedented. This showed that the China is very concerned, not so much because of the many Chinese civilian passengers, but mainly the high value cargo and its 8 top defense scientists.
> 
> Don't believe the story? I don't expect you to but let's wait and see how the episode unveils itself. Or perhaps it will never be known until the next Snowden emerges.


----------



## ramakrishna1984

Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak has announced that *no survivors are expected from the missing Malaysia Airlines* flight MH370 jet, as Australian and Chinese aircraft search for objects picked up in satellite images of the southern Indian Ocean.


----------



## nawa87

Search operation in northern corridor and northern area of the southern corridor called off, Malaysia transport minister says


----------



## Hed_Kandi

I love conspiracy theories!

However, this is no conspiracy. The plane has been taken by aliens and is no longer on this planet, nor in this solar system for that matter.


----------



## charmedone

MD11-fan said:


> Suicide...that's the only plausible explanation for such a mysterious disappearance.
> I feel so sorry about the other 237 innocent people who were forcely dragged to death.
> 
> May all they rest in peace...


whats weird is if it was Suicide how and why did it go all the way into the middle of the Indian Ocean most crashes caused by suicide tend to happen fast and quick.


----------



## hseugut

They did not pick one single little fragment of the plane, and the images are not precise enough. So the mystery is still unsolved.


----------



## nawa87

*Malaysia Flight 370 Sent Final 'Partial Ping' That Could Aid Investigation*

_The Cause of the Partial Ping Could Have Several Possible Explanations, but Human Interaction Has Been Ruled Out_




> Investigators revealed that eight minutes after the last complete transmission from Malaysia Airlines Flight 370, there was a "partial ping" from the missing aircraft that could help investigators unravel what happened to the missing jet before it stopped flying.
> 
> The final partial transmission from the missing Boeing , which disappeared from civilian radar on March 8, "originates with the aircraft for reasons not understood," said Chris McLaughlin, senior vice president of Inmarsat PLC, which operates the satellite.
> 
> The company is investigating the partial ping—or digital handshake between the jet and the satellite—as "a failed login" to its satellite network or as "potential attempt by the system [aboard the aircraft] to reset itself," Mr. McLaughlin said.
> 
> The partial ping could have several possible explanations, he added, but that human interaction with the satellite communications system had been ruled out.
> 
> "We're not looking at this [partial ping] as someone trying to turn on the system and communicate," he said.
> 
> The partial ping is the latest in a series of clues that have presented new questions for investigators as they try to piece together what happened to the missing aircraft and the 239 people aboard.
> 
> A statement released earlier Tuesday by Malaysian authorities indicated the U.K. Air Accidents Investigation Branch determined there was "evidence of a partial handshake between the aircraft and ground station" that followed the last complete ping eight minutes earlier.
> 
> Investigators said "at this time this transmission isn't understood and is subject to further ongoing work," but didn't elaborate.
> 
> Mr. McLaughlin in an interview said Inmarsat's engineers and investigators were trying to understand the conditions that could cause a final incomplete ping, but added that this "does not affect the plot for the probable end location of the flight" in the southern Indian Ocean.
> 
> After the jet disappeared from radar, it linked up roughly once every hour for six hours with a satellite operated by Inmarsat. By analyzing specific features of these digital handshakes between the jet and the satellite, Inmarsat officials were able to plot a direction and general course for Flight 370.
> 
> At a news conference on Tuesday, Malaysia's defense minister and acting transportation minister Hishammuddin Hussein revealed the incomplete, or "partial handshake" between the aircraft and Inmarsat's system.
> 
> By the time the next regularly scheduled ping was supposed to occur, nearly an hour later, "the aircraft no longer was able to communicate" and presumably had gone down, the minister said.
> 
> By computing the plane's estimated speed, fuel consumption and other factors, investigators are trying to project the most likely point at which it hit the water.
> 
> Deciphering the reasons behind the partial handshake, according to people familiar with the technical details, could be an important step toward understanding what aircraft systems were doing shortly before impact.
> 
> To better understand Inmarsat's data and analysis, Malaysian authorities on Tuesday said they had set up "an international working group, comprising agencies with expertise in satellite communications and aircraft performance."


http://t.co/25Q07AE4oy


----------



## joangar

hseugut said:


> They did not pick one single little fragment of the plane, and the images are not precise enough. So the mystery is still unsolved.


I agree


----------



## patchay

Malaysia's biggest tragedy in terms of death toll and international coverage for as long as 19 days now. 

However, political scientists say Malaysia will be facing disastrous political and diplomatic tragedy. The mystery remained unresolved as not a single debris is found and proven yet. 




rizalhakim said:


> Malaysian newspapers 25 March...
> all in black & white


----------



## nawa87

MAS: We're deeply saddened by the loss of MH370. Our prayers & condolences are with the families in this moment of sorrow 










http://t.co/H6i1Y2GdL4


----------



## nawa87

Latest from the MH370 press conference: New satellite images show 122 objects possibly linked to Malaysian plane



> Malaysia says a satellite has captured images of 122 objects in the Indian Ocean that might be from the missing plane.
> 
> Defense Minister Hishammuddin Hussein says the objects were seen close to where three other satellites previously detected objects. He said Wednesday the sightings together are "the most credible lead that we have." Hishammuddin said the images were taken Sunday and were relayed by French-based Airbus Defense and Space. Hishammuddin says the objects ranged in length from one meter (yard) to 23 meters (25 yards).
> 
> Various floating objects have been spotted by planes and satellites, but none has been retrieved or identified.


http://t.co/5V7pFXvULS
http://t.co/xaoxcvUnxM


----------



## nawa87

Photo: Satellite image shows up to 122 'potential objects' in search for Malaysia Airlines jet











https://t.co/SRrxQwLkp5


----------



## Blackraven

Just like the Air France 447 incident, the MH370 tragedy again highlights the need to shift to a GPS-based tracking system..........as radar-based technologies are insufficient.............especially in areas with lack of radar stations.


----------



## pereda

Blackraven said:


> Just like the Air France 447 incident, the MH370 tragedy again highlights the need to shift to a GPS-based tracking system..........as radar-based technologies are insufficient.............especially in areas with lack of radar stations.


Also, is needed that GPS tracking system can't be disconnected from the cabin by the pilot.... It could be in the engines, like that pings that these send, or in another place where is not accessible to switch it off during a flight.


----------



## nawa87

*Satellite Spots New Objects as Weather Slows Flight 370 Search*




> As search efforts for the Malaysia Airlines plane missing in the southern Indian Ocean were scaled back today due to bad weather, new satellite images have emerged showing about 300 new objects floating nearby, officials said.
> 
> Anond Snidvongs, director of Thailand's space technology development agency, said Thursday the images showed "300 objects of various sizes" in the southern Indian Ocean about 1,675 miles southwest of Perth.
> 
> Missing Malaysia Airlines Plane: What We Know Now
> 
> He says the images were taken by the Thaichote satellite on Monday, took two days to process and were relayed to Malaysian authorities on Wednesday.
> 
> Anond says the objects were about 125 miles from the area where a French satellite on Sunday spotted 122 objects.
> 
> It remains uncertain whether the objects are from Malaysia Airlines Flight 370. Aircraft were slated to scour the region today, but they were later pulled away due to heavy rains and strong winds. Despite the poor weather, ships remained in the area.
> 
> Crews are searching two search zones covering roughly 30,000 square miles, trying to find clues into the plane's March 8 disappearance. So far, no objects connected to the missing plane have been recovered.
> 
> Search crews are racing to find the plane's black boxes, whose battery-powered "pinger" could stop sending signals within weeks.
> 
> Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 was carrying 239 people when it went missing more than two weeks ago.
> 
> Relatives of the plane's passengers remain devastated by the situation. Malaysia officials met with relatives for three hours Wednesday, with another meeting occurring Thursday, officials said in a press release.
> 
> "Malaysia is working hard to try and make the briefings to the Chines relatives in Beijing more productive," Malaysia officials said in the statement. "Malaysian officials met with His Excellency Huang Huikang, China’s Ambassador to Malaysia, to request the Government of China to engage and clarify the actual situation to the affected families in particular and the Chinese public in general."



http://t.co/WKPm5GYnhw


----------



## hem2mars

*Malindo Air Plane Catches Fire *





















> PETALING JAYA: A victorious night could have turned tragic for Terengganu's football team when their Malindo Air flight had to turn back because the *ATR 72-600* plane’s turboprop engine caught fire.
> 
> Terengganu midfielder Faiz Subri posted a picture of the burning engine and said the plane turned back and landed in Subang Airport.
> 
> *Everyone on board the 7.30am flight was safe*.
> 
> The table-topping side were due to return to Kuala Terengganu on Wednesday after beating ATM FA 3-0 at the Selayang Stadium on Tuesday.
> 
> According to Terengganu FA staff, the players posted pictures of the incident on their social media pages.
> 
> According to a statement on the Terengganu FA's website, the team took a replacement flight back to Kuala Terengganu at 10am.


Another incident from malaysia, hmm.. But Thanks God, All safe.
source: http://www.thestar.com.my/News/Nation/2014/03/26/Flight-burning-Malindo-Terengganu/


----------



## sputnik15

*This is them..Lets pray for them and Hope for a miracle 



*** *
*

*MH370 - BIG PHOTOS :*

*CLICK-1*

*click-2*

Lots of coverage here, Flip all pages,.forth and back,..
here.


----------



## sputnik15

*Big Photos - Pictorials:*

: *click me*



Details of persons who were in flights and died,..
*here*



mathrubhumi.com/zoomin/malaysia-airlines-missing/439735/index.html ( <--- copy-paste in new url )


----


----------



## boutaleb

Indian air force C-130J crashes, killing five http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/indian-air-force-c-130j-crashes-killing-five-397555/ 
‪


----------



## sputnik15

_Updated materials:_

A very good coverage of all latest photo events , i saw here if you flipped all pages.
here.

Good coverage here too. 
http://forum.flightradar24.com/thre...issing-En-Route-to-China-Flight-MH370/page139


----------



## nawa87

*Indian air force plane crashes, killing 5 on board*



> An Indian air force cargo plane inducted into service three years ago crashed during a training mission Friday, killing all five crew members in the latest in a series of accidents that have hit the Indian armed forces.
> 
> The C-130J Hercules plane went down 115 kilometers (72 miles) west of Gwalior air base in central India and the cause wasn't immediately known, Group Capt. Gerard Galway said.
> 
> Air force, police and fire brigade teams reached the site of the crash near Karauli village in Madhya Pradesh state. The aircraft's black box was recovered and investigative efforts will now focus on what led to the crash, officials said.
> 
> India's air force chief, Air Chief Marshal Arup Raha, said the plane had been used in difficult situations during the past three years, such as to rescue people from devastating floods in the Himalayan foothills and landing in harsh terrain on the India-China border.
> 
> He appeared to discount the possibility of pilot error.
> 
> "Needless to say, the best pilots have been chosen to fly these aircraft," Raha said.
> 
> India bought six C-130J aircraft from U.S.-based Lockheed-Martin at a cost of $1.1 billion three years ago.
> 
> Navy chief Adm. D.K. Joshi resigned last month to take responsibility for accidents in that service branch. Days later, a gas leak on a destroyer being built at a Mumbai dockyard killed a navy commander and sickened two workers.
> 
> Last August, another Russian-made diesel-powered submarine caught fire after an explosion and sank at port in Mumbai, killing all 18 sailors on board.
> 
> In December, the INS Talwar, a Russian-built stealth frigate, slammed into a trawler off India's west coast, sinking the boat and tossing 27 fishermen into the sea. All of the fishermen were rescued.
> 
> Another navy frigate ran aground near the Mumbai naval base in January, damaging some equipment. And the INS Airavat, an amphibious warfare vessel, ran aground earlier last month.
> 
> India also sent two C-130J planes to participate in the search for a Malaysia Airlines plane lost in the southern Indian Ocean. It was not immediately clear if the plane that crashed Friday had been involved in the search.
> 
> Sameer Patil, a security expert with the Indian Council on Global Relations, a Mumbai-based think tank, said Friday's crash would be a major setback for the Indian air force.
> 
> "After years of delay, the fleet is undergoing expansion in critical airlift capabilities. Hence, a loss such as this is particularly worrisome," Patil said.
> 
> India has become the world's biggest arms importer as it pushes to modernize its military and replace its obsolete Soviet-era weapons.
> 
> The purchases were also spurred by crashes of almost 55 percent of its front-line MiG fleet acquired from the former Soviet Union.
> 
> With national elections starting in less than two weeks, opponents were quick to attack the government for the accidents, saying it had to investigate if there was any negligence involved.
> 
> "This is absolutely a shocking incident," said Prakash Javadekar, spokesman of the main opposition Bharatiya Janata Party.
> 
> "The Hercules is such a sturdy aircraft it doesn't meet with such kind of accidents. The government needs to own responsibility for this state of affairs," he told reporters.



http://t.co/eWRlULmZJY


----------



## sputnik15

Now here is smthg interesting to me,..
http://www.youtube.com/embed/Eb-7RLcU2CI( listen closely at the counter 2:53)
The guy says, the Pilot can turn OFF the CVR and FDR both by simply pulling a circuit breaker.
And, that simply means,.. if it was an intended hijack and then the crash happened, finding of the Black Box would also be a no help.



New data search report - stuff not realted to MH370
Village fisherman still thinks it as Hijack and not crash,..
http://www.youtube.com/embed/H-gVUoT1QxY


----------



## hkskyline

Pilots have the ability to switch off power in case there is an electrical emergency (eg. short-circuit), in which case they need to take action to stop a fire from arising or spreading. Hence, the circuit breakers are key. But these are not easy buttons to spot from the untrained eye. Even for hijackers with air training, they probably won't be able to find what they are looking for unless they are trained on that particular aircraft type.


----------



## nawa87

BREAKING: China's state news agency says Chinese aircraft spots 3 objects in search area for missing jet.


----------



## nawa87

Flight with 166 people on board lands safely at 1:56am after returning to KLIA

Scraps of MH192 tyre salvaged from KLIA runway 32R









Playback of flight #MH192 is available on http://www.flightradar24.com/data/airplanes/9m-mxj#327a227 … 









MH192 at KLIA after an emergency landing









http://t.co/SvuPpyYJ7V
http://t.co/9vmVJxMzn2


----------



## JanVL

A Comp Air 8 has crashed in Finland, killing 7 parachutists while 3 managed to jump out of the plane. There might be still people missing. 










Apparently there was an engine defect.

http://www.standaard.be/cnt/dmf20140420_01075176


----------



## pereda

What was about MH370 search? It seems that people forgot of it no? Everyday lesser, I dont hear anything since many days back in the news... Now hard to find it without the black boxes pings i think...


----------



## ramakrishna1984

conspiracies ... theories ... news ... breaking news ... fake news ... rumors ... every thing we had about this missing MH 370. They spent some hundred million dollars in search and are going to spend more .... even they sent Bluefin-21 robotic sub to find the black box which they say will reveal the exact reasons for the mishap ... but we had no luck *as this sub also brings nothing* about the missing plane ... so question is does it really crashed in sea??? if it is .... the location they are searching is really the one??? it seems govt.s are blindly pouring dollars into the search without the trust worthy info ... god bless the world ...


----------



## John Maynard

How can an enormous state-of-the-art 300 million $ B777 just vanish in the air like that, with no sign for nearly two months now hno:?

It's really funny that it still happens in an era where almost every smartphone, tablet and electronic device can be track down by GPS and telecommunications network , with a precision of less than 10 meters accuracy.

Why not just buy the underly advertised Tile lost and found GPS device for 19.95$ and stick it on the plane to track in real time on an iPhone "Find my Boeing" app where the f*** it is :bash: - instead of putting millions of dollars worth on it of useless equipment :nuts:.


----------



## Momo1435

^^ GPS can't track down anything. It's a one way system that has satellites that transmit signals that can be picked up by mobile devices to pinpoint an exact location. Your smart phone or any GPS receiver doesn't transmit any signal back to the satellites. 

And even though most communication systems where turned off there were still some signals picked up by telecommunication satellites that brought the search to the southern part of the Indian Ocean. Which is very large and very deep, they need to find the haystack before they can find the needle.

And if it now lying on the bottom of the ocean there would be no way that any satellite would pick anything up. The pings from the black boxes could only be picked up by very sensitive special equipment. And even with that equipment they could not accurately locate the wreckage, simply because the ocean is too deep. The pressure of the water and the ocean floor will distort any signal which is send from those depths. 

It's not a unrealistic assumption that we will never find this plane again.


----------



## hkskyline

John Maynard said:


> How can an enormous state-of-the-art 300 million $ B777 just vanish in the air like that, with no sign for nearly two months now hno:?
> 
> It's really funny that it still happens in an era where almost every smartphone, tablet and electronic device can be track down by GPS and telecommunications network , with a precision of less than 10 meters accuracy.
> 
> Why not just buy the underly advertised Tile lost and found GPS device for 19.95$ and stick it on the plane to track in real time on an iPhone "Find my Boeing" app where the f*** it is :bash: - instead of putting millions of dollars worth on it of useless equipment :nuts:.


Agreed! Even if the civilian technology fails, surely the militaries in the region should have been on top of it!


----------



## John Maynard

Momo1435 said:


> ^^ GPS can't track down anything. It's a one way system that has satellites that transmit signals that can be picked up by mobile devices to pinpoint an exact location. Your smart phone or any GPS receiver doesn't transmit any signal back to the satellites.


Yes, I know that, my last sentence was a joke .
Though, as I said upper, smart phones and co. uses telecommunications networking to transmit GPS positions to other devices. Planes would use satellite telecommunications to transmit their positions, as their is no land network over the oceans and in many remote areas.
Moreover, a GPS receiver + satellite transmitting device with antennas, shouldn't be bigger than a shoe box, making it relatively easy to install on any commercial aircraft.



Momo1435 said:


> And even though most communication systems where turned off there were still some signals picked up by telecommunication satellites that brought the search to the southern part of the Indian Ocean. Which is very large and very deep, they need to find the haystack before they can find the needle.


That is why it is important that this system should be independent from any internal interferences (per ex. crew, fire, etc.). Optimistically, it may work by its own power supply (per ex. batteries with solar charging, or very long lasting). Furthermore, it look stubbing that a pilot, or any person in the cockpit can unplug black boxes, TCAS, ACARS, etc. - All being vital components.




Momo1435 said:


> And if it now lying on the bottom of the ocean there would be no way that any satellite would pick anything up. The pings from the black boxes could only be picked up by very sensitive special equipment. And even with that equipment they could not accurately locate the wreckage, simply because the ocean is too deep. The pressure of the water and the ocean floor will distort any signal which is send from those depths.
> 
> It's not a unrealistic assumption that we will never find this plane again.


Today, any transportation or logistic firm can track its own fleet via GPS and GSM; know in real time fuel level and consumption, speed, exact position, problems with vehicles, but also thanks to live HDD recording, follow the history of all these parameters, as per example, position 2 hours ago, last tanking, etc.
I don't see why it wouldn't be possible for passengers airplanes, and mostly, that it still isn't used in 2014 :wallbash:.


----------



## baiu001

BREAKING NEWS: Virgin Blue passenger plane 'hijacked' and forced to land at Bali airport

A Virgin Australia plane was forced to land at Bali airport today after a suspected hijacking, Indonesian officials said today.

The Virgin Boeing 737-800 plane had flown from Brisbane in Australia.

A passenger, who was reportedly drunk, tried to enter the cockpit and take over the plane, police told Indonesian TV.

An Indonesian air force spokesman told the BBC that troops had boarded the plane.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-plane-hijacked-forced-land-Bali-airport.html


----------



## nawa87

*Drunken passenger causes hijack scare in Bali*



> A drunken passenger who caused a hijack scare on a Virgin Australia flight by trying to break into the cockpit was arrested Friday after the plane landed on Indonesia's resort island of Bali, officials said.
> 
> The airport was closed for nearly two hours because of the incident, forcing several flights to be diverted, director general for air transport Herry Bakti Gumay told Metro TV.
> 
> The Australian passenger acted aggressively and began pounding on the cockpit door before being handcuffed by the crew, Heru Sudjatmiko, airport manager for Virgin Australia, told the station. The passenger was arrested for creating a disturbance, he said.
> 
> "There was no hijacking at all," he said. "It was only a miscommunication."
> 
> A hijack alert had been issued by the pilot about one hour before the plane landed, Indonesia air force spokesman Hadi Tjahjanto said.
> 
> The Boeing 737 was carrying 139 passengers and six crew members from Brisbane, Australia, to Bali, which is a leading tourist destination for Australians.
> 
> "The aircraft landed safely and at no point was the safety of passengers in question," an airline spokeswoman said in Australia.


http://t.co/2zFQTuGbgg


----------



## nawa87

*FAA, NTSB Probe Whether 2 Planes Were Too Close At Newark Airport*
_Sources: Express Jet Was Taking Off, While United 737 Was Landing_



> There was new information Friday night about a possible near miss at Newark Liberty International Airport.
> 
> The National Transportation Safety Board and the Federal Aviation Administration were investigating a close call between a jet taking off and one that was landing.
> 
> The planes apparently were way too close for comfort on Thursday, within a half-mile, when they should have been at least two miles apart, sources told CBS 2’s Marcia Kramer.
> 
> Kramer asked former NTSB investigator Al Yurman just how serious the situation was.
> 
> “Yes, it’s dangerous, because a move by any of the aircraft off their flight path could have ended up in a mid-air collision,” Yurman said.
> 
> An Express Jet Airlines flight en route to Memphis was taking off from runway 4-R, while a United Boeing 737 from San Francisco was landing, Kramer reported.
> 
> The planes lost something called “visual separation,” prompting air traffic controllers to order United Flight 1243 to change its flight pattern, telling the 737: “1243, go around. Traffic off to your left departing.”
> 
> Sources told Kramer the United flight did not circle the airport or go around as ordered and instead landed. While in contact with the tower the pilot admitted it was a close call.
> 
> “We’re putting the nose down and yeah he was real close. Yeah, he was real close, sir,” the pilot said.
> 
> How far apart should the jets have been?
> 
> “The separation of two different type of aircraft is two miles separation,” Yurman said.
> 
> Passengers, however, were taking the incident in stride.
> 
> “It seems to happen more frequently lately, but if I have to fly I’ll fly. It still is supposedly the safest way to travel and I’m an optimist,” said Herrat Sommerhoff of Rivervale, N.J.
> 
> “It’s still pretty safe. No one got hurt,” added Bailey Book of Seymour, Conn.
> 
> “That happens a lot. I like to travel. It doesn’t bother me. There is risk in anything you do, taking trains, taking planes,” said Stephanie Snipes of Allentown, Pa.
> 
> “It is concerning, yes. I hope they investigate it to find out the routes,” added Jenny Mustazza of West New York, N.J.
> 
> There was no immediate word when the NTSB and the FAA would complete their investigations, and whether it will turn out to be pilot error or a mistake by air traffic controllers, Kramer reported.
> 
> The NTSB said a preliminary report on the incident could be issued next week.


http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/04/25/faa-probes-whether-2-planes-were-too-close-at-newark-airport/


----------



## nawa87

*Aircraft Bound for Oslo Lands in Sweden Amid Bomb Threat*



> A Norwegian Air Shuttle flight bound for Norway from Denmark was forced to land at Göteborg Landvetter Airport in Sweden following a bomb threat. Police said a passenger was arrested and 94 passengers and six crew were evacuated. Swedish police said the 94 passengers were evacuated from the aircraft in buses


http://stream.wsj.com/story/latest-headlines/SS-2-63399/SS-2-516670/


----------



## nawa87

*2 PLANES COLLIDE OVER NORTHERN SAN FRANCISCO BAY*



> RICHMOND, Calif. (AP) — The Coast Guard searched for a pilot in the northern part of San Francisco Bay on Sunday after two small planes collided over the water and only one of the aircraft landed safely, authorities said.
> 
> Debris was spotted in San Pablo Bay after the 4:05 p.m. collision near the Richmond-San Rafael Bridge, Petty Officer Loumania Stewart said.
> 
> The collision involved a single-engine Cessna 210 and a single-engine Hawker Sea Fury TMK 20, Federal Aviation Administration spokesman Ian Gregor said. Each aircraft had one person on board.
> 
> The Cessna crashed into the water and the pilot of the Hawker was able to land safely at Eagle's Nest Airport in the small Northern California city of Ione, Gregor said. The pilot was reportedly uninjured.
> 
> Gregor said both planes took off from Half Moon Bay Airport, roughly 20 miles south of San Francisco.
> 
> FAA records indicate the Hawker is registered to Sanders Aeronautics Inc. in Ione. A man who answered the phone at the company's listed number declined to comment.
> 
> Sanders Aeronautics' website said the family-run company specializes in aircraft restoration and that its family members are avid air racers.
> 
> A Coast Guard cutter, three rescue boats and a helicopter were involved in the search, Stewart said.


http://t.co/C0dMijq6TF


----------



## davidwsk

*MH370: New phase to include private contractors, may cost $60 million*


By Kevin Liptak and Faith Karimi, CNN 

April 28, 2014 -- Updated 0442 GMT (1242 HKT)





http://youtu.be/L4Dsmhr3d3Q

Obama talks U.S./Malaysia ties and MH370









http://www.thestar.com.my/News/Nati...re-an-ocean-now-for-common-policy-says-Najib/








Gallery: http://www.thestar.com.my/News/Nation/2014/04/27/Photo-Gallery-Obama-arrives-in-Malaysia-Day-2/

STORY HIGHLIGHTS
NEW: New phase will take about six to eight months
NEW: Authorities will be suspending aerial searches
Bluefin-21 starts its 15th mission to search for missing plane's remains
Sunday air and sea search suspended because of weather



(CNN) -- The search for the missing Malaysia Airlines plane will be entering a new phase that will use private contractors and may cost about $60 million, Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott said Monday.

"I regret to say that thus far none of our efforts in the air, on the surface or under sea, have found any wreckage," he said.

The new phase will focus on searching the ocean floor over a much larger area -- 60,000 square kilometers, a process that will take about six to eight months.


An autonomous underwater vehicle is brought back aboard the Australian ship Ocean Shield after a search mission for the missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 in the southern Indian Ocean on Saturday, April 19. Searchers are combing thousands of square miles of the ocean for signs of Flight 370, which disappeared March 8.

.......
*Words of praise*

Malaysia's government has been widely criticized over its handling of the search for missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 and disclosures of its investigations. But on Sunday, U.S. President Barack Obama had words of praise during a visit to the southeast Asian country.

He said the Malaysian government has been "forthcoming" with the United States about the information it has.

"The Malaysian government is working tirelessly to recover the aircraft and investigate exactly what happened," Obama told reporters. He reiterated that the United States would continue to aid in the search and offered condolences to loved ones of those lost.

*Narrowed search nears end*

Obama's visit came as the initial search by the Bluefin-21 neared its end.

The submersible, which is on contract to the U.S. Navy, had been scouring the ocean floor for traces of the plane.

Previously, another device, a towed pinger locator, detected signals that officials believed were from the jet's flight recorders, which determined the current search area for the Bluefin.

The plane disappeared on March 8 after leaving Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, for Beijing.

*Preliminary report*
Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak has said a preliminary report on the plane's disappearance will be available to the public next week.

He also asked an internal investigation team to look into what other information may be released publicly next week, his office said.

The report has been sent to the International Civil Aviation Organization, the U.N. body for global aviation, but not yet made available to the public.

The U.N. organization said among the safety recommendations in the report is a suggestion by Malaysia that the aviation world needs to look at real-time tracking of commercial aircraft.

It's the same recommendation that was made after Air France Flight 447 went down in the Atlantic Ocean in 2009.

"Anytime there is a tragedy like this, we ought to also reflect on what can be done going forward to prevent something similar from happening again," Obama said.

"That discussion has begun in Malaysia and around the world, and we'll see what improvements might be recommended to continue improving aviation security. One thing is already clear, however, is that large international efforts like this search operation benefit from existing partnerships among nations."


http://edition.cnn.com/2014/04/27/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-plane/


----------



## nawa87

Planes can't land at Manila because of Obama, planes are holding over.


----------



## ramakrishna1984

The search for the missing MH370 is set to enter into a new with the widening of underwater hunt for the aircraft's debris, Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott has announced. Since the search efforts began, the Australia-led teams have scoured over 4.5 million square kilometres of ocean floor, with no results.

Read *More>>>*


----------



## John Maynard

I just found this, as another advertisement on this forum :lol:; simply tap "tooway.co.uk": "common, simple, broad consumer" hi-speed satellite internet solution from only 19.99£ per month. 
It seems like for a few pounds, millions in search and recovery could be saved :bash:.

Besides, a few years ago, search and rescue team found - thanks to relatives that used the "Find my iPhone" app to locate - the wreckage of a lost military aircraft in Chile; a simple mean that became obviously more useful than million of dollars military and civilian "old technologies" still in use today, but of course, it was near land...if only iPhone's were able to transmit data by satellite hno:.
Here are the links: http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/09/...s-locate-plane-crash-site-with-find-my-iphone
http://www.geek.com/apple/find-my-i...ains-of-chilean-military-plane-crash-1419605/


----------



## nawa87

East Midlands Airport closed after Air Contractors 737 EI-STD suffered left gear collapse c.0140z 

There she is! EI-STD! The 737-400 which is currently blocking the runway at East Midlands!










http://t.co/xRlVS72DNU


----------



## nawa87

*Plane engine catches fire after take-off from Perth Airport*



> A plane was forced to return to Perth Airport on Tuesday after a fire broke out in one of its engines just moments into the flight.
> 
> Passengers have described seeing flames and smoke coming from the engine shortly after the plane took off at 10:30am (AWST).
> 
> About 90 fly-in, fly-out (FIFO) workers heading to Barrow Island were on board the Cobham Aviation aircraft.
> 
> The plane managed to turn around and land safely. An investigation is underway into how the engine caught fire.
> 
> Cobham Aviation Services said the four-engine BAE 146 jet returned to Perth Airport at 10:53am (AWST).
> 
> It said the aircraft was climbing after take-off when the fire occurred in engine number two on the inner port side of the plane.
> 
> "When the fire was detected, the engine was shut down and the fire extinguished," a statement from Cobham read.
> 
> It added there were no injuries among the 92 passengers, two pilots and three cabin crew.
> 
> Passenger Jason Grimmett said the incident happened about 10 minutes after the plane took off.
> 
> "I was sitting right next to the engine, it looks like something blew outside the engine," he said.
> 
> "Fuel started spewing out, caught alight - there was a bit of panic on board but the pilots were quite quick to react and cut fuel lines and then put it out.
> 
> "So we just turned around and came back in."
> 
> Mr Grimmett said most passengers remained calm as the four-engine plane returned to the terminal.
> 
> "There was a couple of guys that were panicking quite bad but we've still got three other engines, so unless something major goes wrong - [it was] just a bit of fuel caught alight."
> 
> Kewdale resident Craig Ablett witnessed the incident from the ground.
> 
> "I saw this plane fly over and I noticed one of the engines was on fire," he said.
> 
> "It had more or less just taken off.
> 
> "It's not every day you see a plane with its engine on fire flying over you.
> 
> "The flames coming out of the engine would have been 10, 20 metres long."
> 
> Another man said he arrived at the airport in a taxi just as the plane landed back on the ground.
> 
> "There was flames coming out of the left-hand side of the engine," he said.
> 
> "I've never seen anything like it in my life. It was actually quite frightening."



http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-04-29/plane-engine-fire-in-perth/5418328


----------



## nawa87

FAA says it's gradually lifting ground stops on Southern California airports after technical issues at air traffic control center - NBCNews


----------



## joangar

*GeoResonance survey company says "wreckage of a commercial airliner" found*










http://www.cbsnews.com/news/malaysi...ance-wreckage-of-a-commercial-airliner-found/


----------



## Peloso

joangar said:


> *GeoResonance survey company says "wreckage of a commercial airliner" found*


*How cool is that, the aircraft lies perfectly intact at the bottom of the sea. This company must be stuffed with geniuses.*


----------



## Blackraven

Momo1435 said:


> ^^ GPS can't track down anything. It's a one way system that has satellites that transmit signals that can be picked up by mobile devices to pinpoint an exact location. Your smart phone or any GPS receiver doesn't transmit any signal back to the satellites.
> 
> And even though most communication systems where turned off there were still some signals picked up by telecommunication satellites that brought the search to the southern part of the Indian Ocean. Which is very large and very deep, they need to find the haystack before they can find the needle.
> 
> And if it now lying on the bottom of the ocean there would be no way that any satellite would pick anything up. The pings from the black boxes could only be picked up by very sensitive special equipment. And even with that equipment they could not accurately locate the wreckage, simply because the ocean is too deep. The pressure of the water and the ocean floor will distort any signal which is send from those depths.
> 
> It's not a unrealistic assumption that we will never find this plane again.


Situations such as Air France Flight 447 and MH370 reinforce the need for a more accurate, more advanced and more effective real-time flight tracking system for commercial and civilian aircraft.

Simply because radar-based tracking has a lot of flaws and weakspots...


----------



## nawa87

*Response time eyed in crash at California air show*



> FAIRFIELD, Calif. (AP) — Investigators trying to determine what caused the crash of a vintage airplane during a stunt at a California air show said Monday they will start by examining the wreckage and ground scars.
> 
> Howard Plagens of the National Transportation Safety Board said his team will also review the amount of time it took for emergency crews to respond.
> 
> Witness Geoff Arnwine, who attended the show on Sunday with his son, was among the people who said it seemed like a long time before fire crews arrived at the scene of the crash at Travis Air Force Base in Fairfield.
> 
> Another witness, Roger Bockrath, said nearly 2 1/2 minutes went by before someone appeared with a fire extinguisher. By then, the aircraft was fully enflamed and collapsing from the heat. He said it took a total of five minutes before fire crews arrived.
> 
> Arnwine couldn't say exactly how long it actually took and wondered if the pilot died on impact or from the ensuing fire.
> 
> "The people around me were almost screaming," he said. "What is going on here? Why aren't they trying to get him out? Where is the fire engine?"
> 
> Base spokesman Jim Spellman said crews were dispatched promptly and responded within a minute or two. A hotshot team from the base was among the responders, he said, adding that a person's sense of time is often disoriented in a moment of crisis.
> 
> The crash brought a quick halt to the "Thunder Over Solano" show attended by an estimated 100,000 spectators. No one else was injured.
> 
> The Air Force identified the pilot as Edward Andreini, 77, of Half Moon Bay. Federal Aviation Administration records show he was the registered owner of the 1944 Stearman biplane, a World War II-era plane commonly used to train pilots.
> 
> Andreini was trying to perform a maneuver known as "cutting a ribbon" where the inverted plane flies close to the ground so a knife attached to it can slice a ribbon, Col. David Mott, 60th Operations Group commander at the base, told the San Francisco Chronicle.
> 
> The plane, flying low over the tarmac, crashed and caught fire, creating a thick plume of black smoke seen in video.
> 
> Bockrath, a retired photojournalist, was taking pictures of the show and said Andreini, flying into a sometimes gusty wind, passed on two attempts at the stunt before trying a third time, when he hit the tarmac and slid to a stop in an open field.
> 
> Investigators will review the many videos of the crash they have gathered and also look at environmental factors and the pilot, Plagens said. After the examination of the crash scene, the plane will be taken to a secure location for a more detailed look, he said.
> 
> "Right now we're focusing on the perishable evidence that will leave today," Plagens said.
> 
> Andreini's website said audiences would be "thrilled at the sight of this huge biplane performing double outside loops, square loops, torque rolls, double snap rolls, and ... a heart-stopping, end-over-end tumble maneuver." The website said he had flown since he was 16.


http://t.co/myZ84IxNu7


----------



## nawa87

*U-2 spy plane fooled new computer system, halting flights in California*



> A very old spy plane and a very new computer system played pivotal roles in last week's computer glitch that temporarily paralyzed flight operations in southern California, officials tell CNN.
> 
> The problem involved a U-2 aircraft, the type famed for conducting reconnaissance missions over the Soviet Union during the Cold War.
> 
> A Federal Aviation Administration computer system interpreted the U-2's flight path at a very high altitude as if it were flying in a much lower and more crowded airspace.
> 
> The computer -- which anticipates the flight path and looks for possible conflicts such as other aircraft or restricted airspace -- was overtaxed by the many flight changes the U-2 had plotted, officials said.
> 
> That work used much of the computer's memory and interrupted its other flight-processing functions, FAA spokeswoman Laura Brown said in a statement.
> 
> The agency said it has added computer memory to prevent a recurrence, while others said officials are racing to install a more permanent computer patch.
> 
> The hourlong computer shutdown Wednesday afternoon led to dozens of delayed, diverted and canceled flights but did not result in any mishaps. It had the most impact in the Los Angeles area, where flights were grounded while experts sought to troubleshoot the problem. The side effects lasted almost half a day.
> 
> To resolve the issue, the FAA "has enabled facilities that use the computer system to significantly increase the amount of flight-processing memory available. The FAA is confident these steps will prevent a reoccurrence of this specific problem and other potential similar issues going forward," Brown said.
> 
> Two FAA officials, speaking on background Monday, blamed the shutdown on the unlikely convergence of two events.
> 
> First, a U-2 aircraft flew a path that involved numerous waypoints and altitude changes in airspace controlled by three facilities. Those facilities were the Los Angeles and Oakland Air Route Traffic Control Centers, and the High Desert TRACON at Edwards Air Force Base.
> 
> Simultaneously, there was an outage of the Federal Telecommunications Infrastructure, a primary conduit of information among FAA facilities.
> 
> "That (U-2) flight plan, coupled with the FTI outage, in essence created a perfect storm," one official said.
> 
> The U.S. Air Force currently has 32 U-2 aircraft, which are capable of flying at altitudes up to 90,000 feet, according to IHS Jane's.
> 
> The fact the plane was a U-2 was not significant, one FAA official said.
> 
> But the plane's many waypoints, or geographic fixes, and its numerous altitude changes overwhelmed a system that projects the flights path and anticipates problems. The situation was complicated by the FTI outage, one official said.
> 
> That overtaxed the FAA's flight-processing system, which in turn brought down the FAA's new En Route Automation Modernization system, which manages high-altitude air traffic.
> 
> The FAA official likened it to a problem with a software program causing a laptop computer to crash.


http://us.cnn.com/2014/05/05/us/california-ground-stop-spy-plane-computer/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## nawa87

*Passenger Describes Moment Plane Plunged Hundreds of Feet to Avoid Collision*



> Kevin Townsend was returning home to California from a trip to Hawaii last month, flying high above the Pacific Ocean, when his plane suddenly dropped hundreds of feet.
> 
> "It was like being in freefall," Townsend said, recalling the experience.
> 
> The trip took place on April 25, and Townsend spent the next few weeks trying to determine what happened that caused his commercial passenger flight from Hawaii to have to suddenly maneuver in mid-air.
> 
> He found out from the flight crew, the airline and the Federal Aviation Administration that his plane, a United Airlines Boeing 757, had come within 20 seconds of a potential collision with another commercial flight in the same flight path.
> 
> United Airlines told ABC News they are reviewing the incident with the National Transportation Safety Board. American Airlines, which merged with US Airways, issues a statement on behalf of its sister airline: "The safety of our passengers and crew is our top priority. We are working with the authorities as they look into what may have happened."
> 
> "I was flying from Kona on the western side of Big Island and connecting through LAX to go home to San Francisco. We climbed up, looped around the Big Island, and reached cruising altitude, and stayed there for 5 or 10 or even 15 minutes," Townsend told ABC News today.
> 
> "All of a sudden out of nowhere, the plane cuts into a steep dive," he said.
> 
> "It was like being on an elevator dropping really quickly. You start to fall with gravity, not like in a fighter jet pressed up against your seat. It was like being in freefall. It was kind of exhilarating, like you’re weightless," he said.
> 
> The sensation lasted five or six seconds, he said, during which a few passengers around him began screaming. His mind raced through the possibilities of what could be happening.
> 
> "It was so sudden that it seemed like something had gone wrong, because you don’t expect that at all. But there was no sound involved and the plane didn’t seem to be out of control. It was tough to conceive of why it happened. Your body thinks, 'did the engines just go out and we’re diving into the ocean?' But then you feel like this is somewhat controlled," he explained.
> 
> The FAA's Pacific Division issued a statement saying the FAA and NTSB are investigating the April 25 incident.
> 
> The United Boeing 757 responded to an alert to avoid a US Airways Boeing 757 about 200 miles northeast of Kona, the agency said.
> 
> "A joint FAA-NTSB investigation team will arrive at the Honolulu Control Facility today. The FAA began investigating the incident immediately and has taken steps to prevent a recurrence," the statement said.
> 
> Townsend wrote about his experiences on the website Medium, where he gave a detailed account of what he found out while investigating flight safety regulations.
> 
> He said that a little while after the incident, the flight attendant came on the plane's loudspeaker and made a joke, saying, "Well that was unexpected," and reminding passengers why it's important to wear seatbelts when the seatbelt light is on.
> 
> "Ironically the seatbelt light was off when it happened," Townsend said. The flight attendant also announced that all the passengers would be receiving free Direct TV for the rest of the light.
> 
> "It seemed like [the flight crew] was really shaken up by it, and that made me want to find out more about what had happened," he said.
> 
> He spoke to the United flight crew at the gate in Los Angeles and they told him the plane had made the maneuver to avoid another aircraft in its flight path, a US Airways flight.
> 
> "They were really candid," he said.
> 
> After he got home safely, Townsend began calling the airlines and the FAA to find out how it was possible that two planes could come so close to crashing.
> 
> He said that the companies and agencies were forthright and spent more than an hour on the phone with him talking about the close call, explaining how rare it is, and going over the ways that data is collected to avoid future incidents.
> 
> "I gained an understanding of how traffic collision avoidance works," he said, though he came away from the conversations believing that the regulatory agencies could do a better job of collecting data and analyzing it to prevent future incidents.
> 
> Townsend said he is still comfortable with the idea of flying but hesitant.
> 
> "I think I have a keener awareness of what flying means. I think you have to accept there are risks to it," he said.


http://news.yahoo.com/passenger-des...eet-avoid-232744029--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## nawa87

*Plane carrying Laotian government officials crashes near Vietnam*

_Plane carrying government officials from Laos crashed in a northern province on Saturday, Laotian state TV reported. _



> A plane carrying government officials from Laos crashed in the Xiangkhouang province on Saturday, Laotian state TV reported. The province is in the north of Laos and borders Vietnam.
> 
> A Thai television station showed photos of a jungle site in flames and victims in military uniforms.
> 
> In October, a Laos Airlines propeller plane flight crashed near the Mekong River, killing all 49 on board, after flying through remnants of Typhoon Nari.


http://t.co/3pFc1HhOIu


----------



## nawa87

*Jet lands with cracked windshield after hailstorm*



> PHILADELPHIA (AP) — A US Airways jetliner flew through a hailstorm on its descent into Philadelphia on Thursday and landed with a cracked windshield, the airline said.
> 
> Only one layer of the multilayered windshield was cracked and Flight 768 en route from Orlando, Florida, landed safely, airline officials said. No one was injured.
> 
> The flight landed as hail — some reportedly the size of tennis balls — was falling across parts of eastern Pennsylvania, cracking car windshields, breaking windows and damaging siding.
> 
> The airline said the windshield damage was possibly caused by the hail but an investigation is incomplete. The Airbus 320 is out of service while being inspected for other possible hail damage.
> 
> US Airways spokeswoman Andrea Huguely said the pilot declared an emergency as a precaution to assure "expeditious routing" into Philadelphia International Airport.
> 
> Emergency management officials in Berks and Montour counties said they had received a flood of calls about damage, but received no reports of serious injuries.
> 
> National Weather Service meteorologist Elyse Colbert said trained spotters had reported hail up to the size of tennis balls in Danville, about 100 miles northwest of Philadelphia in Montour County.
> 
> Walt Peters, Montour County's emergency management coordinator, said the hail was probably a quarter-inch on average. The bigger pieces were easily golf-ball sized, he said.
> 
> Hail bigger than a quarter also pelted the Reading and Allentown areas.



http://t.co/eu1D5KdB7f


----------



## Alex67

Forced landing in Budapest. Due to technical problems with the Qatar Dreamliner landed yesterday in Budapest.

http://http://aviationspotters.net/user_photo.php?ph_id=7699&user_name=sas1965


----------



## EK413

Must've been the day for damaged aircraft at SYD. The B777-233LR operating AC33 from Vancouver on the 26/05 was damaged due to a falling panel damaging the flaps. The return sector AC34 was cancelled.


----------



## Fatfield

Satellite data from MH370 has been released.

Sky News Report

Data - PDF Document


----------



## ramakrishna1984

Malaysian aviation authorities have released the raw satellite data used to determine that the missing Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 ended in the southern Indian Ocean, the disclosure follows pressure from the families of the 239 people on-board. *Read More>>>*


----------



## juanchito79

Jal 787-8 flight to Tampa incident
Hit the firetruck, during the canon salute.






Juanchito


----------



## nawa87

*7 aboard Atlantic City-bound plane killed in crash*



> All seven people aboard a private plane that crashed in a Massachusetts air field and erupted into a fireball were killed, authorities said Sunday.
> 
> The Gulfstream IV crashed as it was leaving Hanscom Field about 9:40 p.m. Saturday for Atlantic City International Airport in New Jersey, said Matthew Brelis, a spokesman for the Massachusetts Port Authority, which operates the air field.
> 
> "There were no survivors," Brelis said. "Our thoughts and prayers are with the people on board and their loved ones."
> 
> The names of the victims were not immediately released, and officials didn't say if they were traveling as a group to Atlantic City, a popular casino resort spot on the Atlantic coast.
> 
> Officials also did not speculate on what they think caused the crash. They said the National Transportation Safety Board will investigate and determine what happened.
> 
> Nearby residents recounted seeing a fireball and feeling the blast of the explosion shake their homes.
> 
> Jeff Patterson told The Boston Globe he saw a fireball about 60 feet in the air and suspected the worst for those aboard the plane.
> 
> "I heard a big boom, and I thought at the time that someone was trying to break into my house because it shook it," said Patterson's son, 14-year-old Jared Patterson. "I thought someone was like banging on the door trying to get in."
> 
> The air field, which serves the public, was closed after the crash. Brelis said responders were still on the scene early Sunday morning.
> 
> An aviation expert who spoke to New England Cable News said various explanations for the explosion were possible.
> 
> "The engine could implode, if you will," said Steve Cunningham of Nashua Flight Simulator. "A turbine wheel could separate, there could be a fire in the combustion chamber. Or a fuel leak could also create a fire of that nature."
> 
> Hanscom Field is about 20 miles northwest of Boston. It was used by the Army Air Corps and military operations dominated until it became both a military and civilian facility in the 1950s. Massport currently manages it as a regional airport serving mostly corporate aviation, private pilots, commuter air services, and some light cargo


http://news.yahoo.com/7-aboard-atlantic-city-bound-plane-killed-crash-075801574.html


----------



## Black Watch

*Mull of Kintyre crash: Memorials mark 20th anniversary of RAF Chinook disaster*



> Memorial services are to be held in Northern Ireland and Scotland later to mark the 20th anniversary of an RAF air crash in which 29 people died.
> 
> A Chinook helicopter carrying 25 of the UK's most senior intelligence experts crashed on the Mull of Kintyre on the west coast of Scotland on 2 June 1994.
> 
> Leading security personnel from the Royal Ulster Constabulary (RUC), MI5 and the Army died, alongside the crew.
> 
> Some of their relatives have said the cause of the crash is still a mystery.
> 
> The passengers were travelling to a security conference at Inverness in Scotland from RAF Aldergrove in Northern Ireland when the aircraft ploughed into the hillside in thick mist.
> 
> The four crew members who died were from the Special Forces.
> 
> Reviewing the evidence of an initial 1995 RAF board of inquiry, two air marshals concluded that gross negligence on the part of the two pilots was to blame, but their families led a long campaign to clear their loved-ones' names.
> 
> Successive defence secretaries resisted pressure to reopen the case, but in May 2010, the then Defence Secretary Liam Fox announced he was ordering a review of the evidence.
> 
> The following year, pilots Flight Lieutenants Jonathan Tapper and Richard Cook were exonerated of any blame by the fresh review.
> 
> The original RAF verdict, which had already been criticised in separate House of Commons and House of Lords committee reports, was set aside.
> 
> Dr Fox also apologised to the families of both men who had been wrongly held responsible for the crash.
> 
> The Ministry of Defence (MoD) has insisted that mechanical failure was not to blame.
> 
> "Exhaustive investigations have been carried out, both by the MoD and independent bodies, and no evidence of technical or mechanical failure were identified, " a MoD spokesman told the BBC.
> 
> But Dr Susan Phoenix, who lost her RUC husband in the crash, remains unconvinced.
> 
> She criticised the MoD's handling of the case, adding she has spent 20 years not knowing what caused the crash.
> 
> "As far as I know, no official reason was given for the crash. The generic thing (reason) is that 'we may never know'.
> 
> "And it is true that we may never know. I think there will always be a mystery. It really is an enigma," Dr Phoenix said.
> 
> In 2001, the RUC was disbanded and replaced by the Police Service of Northern Ireland (PSNI), as part of the Irish peace process.
> 
> Two memorial services will be held on Monday to mark the anniversary - one at PSNI headquarters in Belfast and another on the Mull of Kintyre.
> 
> The MoD spokesman added: "Our thoughts remain with the families of all those who died in the tragic Mull of Kintyre incident."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-27655435


----------



## EK413

IIlyushin IL-96 registered RA-96010 suffered an onboard fire while parked at SVO today at 10.25 UTC. Plane was retired from service with Aeroflot in March 2014 & was stored in SVO for two months, now it’s almost completely destroyed by fire. Fortunately, there were no casualities. The fire will be under investigation, and the cause may be determined later.









http://www.airliners.net/photo/Aeroflot---Russian-Airlines/Ilyushin-Il-96-300/2450586/L/


----------



## nawa87

*Ryanair EI-DLI seriously damaged in ground incident*



> Reports are unclear but a report on Facebook is saying that the aircraft rolled into an adjacent building causing significant damage to the horizontal stabiliser.
> 
> It is understood that there was no one on board at the time and no injuries have been reported. I'm not sure if that refers to no passengers on board or if there was no crew
> 
> This may be the second write off from Ryanair. She's an older FR bird
> Construction Number (MSN) 33591
> Line Number 1894
> Aircraft Type Boeing 737-8AS(WL)
> First Flight 02. Mar 2006
> Age 8.3 Years
> Test registration N1786B
> 
> Someone has questions to answer.


http://t.co/eO13QZFRbW


----------



## nawa87

*Hong Kong Airlines Warned of Possible Security Threat*



> Authorities in Taiwan have warned Hong Kong-based airlines about a possible security threat to flights bound for the city from mainland China.
> 
> Taiwan's Aviation Police Bureau said Friday that it received an alert on Wednesday that a woman may be planning to board a flight operated by Cathay Pacific Airways Ltd. or its China-focused unit, Hong Kong Dragon Airlines Ltd., with a bomb in the next few days.
> 
> "We will continue to work closely with the relevant authorities and have reminded our frontline teams to remain vigilant as usual," a Cathay Pacific spokeswoman said.
> 
> A Taiwanese aviation official who declined to be named didn't offer more details on the warning. "We are still investigating the claim and its primary source. We aren't speculating whether it's a credible threat or not," the official said, adding airports in Taiwan usually receive more than 100 such claims every year. Taiwan's National Security Bureau wasn't immediately available to comment.
> 
> Hong Kong police said they had no solid intelligence to show the city was a target of terrorism and the "moderate" alert level would remain in effect.
> 
> The city's airport operator said it was made aware of the warning and that flight operations at Hong Kong International Airport remain normal.
> 
> Hong Kong Airlines Chief Operating Officer Jeff Sun said his airline has received intelligence from various sources, including Taiwan authorities, about a possible bomb threat, and that it has sent out alerts to its ground staff and flight crews to raise their awareness of in-flight security.
> 
> The warnings follow a string of attacks in China targeting civilians that Beijing has labeled acts of terrorism. The incidents have increased scrutiny on the western Xinjiang region of China, which has a large Muslim ethnic population. The warnings also come after tens of thousands of people in Hong Kong rallied on Wednesday to mark the anniversary of the 1989 crackdown on student protesters in Beijing.



http://online.wsj.com/articles/hong...-possible-security-threat-1402036623?mod=e2tw


----------



## JIAP

Attack on Karachi international airport's Terminal 1(hajj terminal) and Cargo terminal.engagement b/w security forces and attackers going on.2 or more aircraft destroyed and 5 casualties reported as of now.Passenger terminal is safe


----------



## CxIxMaN

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-26...-five-dead.html

Ten gunmen attacked Jinnah International Airport in Karachi with machine guns and a rocket launcher 
The Pakistani Taliban suggested their mission was to hijack a passenger plane
Some of the attackers 'appeared to be Uzbeks' but officials were still investigating
The airport, the largest in Pakistan, had to be evacuated during the five-hour siege which start late Sunday evening
Flames and explosions lit up the night sky above the airport as the armed group launched the high-profile assault
At least three loud explosions heard during night-time attack as militants wearing suicide vests blew themselves up
The Airport Security Force (ASF) sealed off the airport and army commandos have been called in to battle
The gunmen are said to have killed 26 people - including ASF personnel - while at least another 15 were injured
All ten of the gunmen were killed during the attack, for which the Pakistani Taliban later claimed responsibility
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-26...l#ixzz349FIAyrR 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## nawa87

*Jets make contact in Boston; no injuries reported *



> BOSTON (AP) -- A Southwest Airlines jet backing away from a gate at Boston's Logan International Airport has struck a stationary JetBlue Airways plane. No injuries were reported.
> 
> An airport spokesman says the Kansas City-bound Boeing 737 was backing away from the gate just after 7 a.m. Monday when its left wingtip struck the right horizontal stabilizer of the JetBlue A320.
> 
> No one was aboard the JetBlue aircraft.
> 
> A Southwest spokesman says the 108 passengers aboard the 737 were placed on other flights. The jet was taken out of service.
> 
> A picture posted on WFXT-TV's website showed a gouge out of the Southwest jet's wingtip, the vertical part at the end of the wing.
> 
> Airport spokesman Matthew Brelis says Logan operations weren't affected.
> 
> A Federal Aviation Administration spokeswoman says the incident is under investigation.


http://t.co/0x20TZGLjZ
http://t.co/W5OzSSxY0F


----------



## EK413

TAP Portugal Airbus A330-223
Belem - Val de Caes (BEL / SBBE) Brazil, June 9, 2014
CS-TOJ (cn 223) Ops! During the taxi to runway 06, TAP´s A330 miscalculated the backtrack distance and ended in the grass.








http://www.airliners.net/photo/TAP-...54033/L/&sid=a710af186a850bbe3d2c22fb5352bd6d


----------



## JanVL

*A German Eurofighter has collided with a Learjet*

Nobody has been found yet.




























http://www.bild.de/regional/ruhrgeb...sen-ueber-olsberg-zusammen-36507654.bild.html


----------



## NordikNerd

*Incident at KEF Reykjavik Airport*

A plane (BA ?) that was on its way from Los Angeles to London had to do an emergency landing at KEF this weekend due to a sick passenger .


----------



## nawa87

*1 dead after shots fired at Pakistani plane*



> PESHAWAR, Pakistan (AP) — Authorities in Pakistan were looking for a gunman who opened fire at a plane Tuesday evening just as it was landing in the volatile northwest, killing one person and wounding two others, officials said, casting fresh doubts about security at the country's airports.
> 
> The violence in Peshawar comes just two weeks after gunmen laid siege to the country's busiest airport in Karachi in an attack that shocked Pakistanis and the international community and helped trigger a long-awaited military offensive against militants in the northwest.
> 
> A female passenger on board the plane died on the way to the hospital, said Mashood Tajwar, a spokesman for the national carrier, Pakistan International Airlines. He said 178 passengers and an undetermined number of crew were on board.
> 
> Two other people on the flight were also wounded, said Dost Muhammad Khan, the station house officer in charge of the area. The plane was coming from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, said Khan and the passengers were believed to mostly be Pakistanis who go to Saudi Arabia to work. He said the woman had been visiting her husband and had also gone on a religious pilgrimage.
> 
> "When the plane was about the land, we heard shots and suddenly there was chaos in the flight," said an unidentified male passenger, speaking to Dunya TV outside the airport.
> 
> Khan initially said five bullets hit the plane as it was coming in to the airport, but the Senior Superintendent of Police, Najeeb ur Rehman Bhagvi, said when he and other authorities later inspected the plane they found at least ten bullet holes.
> 
> The plane was about 300 feet (90 meters) off the ground when someone opened fire on it from below with a sub-machine gun or an AK-47, Bhagvi said.
> 
> Authorities were scouring the area around the airport to find whoever is responsible, Khan said.
> 
> There was no immediate claim of responsibility but suspicion will likely fall on militants that the government has been fighting in the country's northwest.
> 
> The Pakistani Taliban has been attempting for years to overthrow the government and establish their hardline form of Islam across the country.
> 
> Peshawar is located on the edge of the tribal regions where militant groups such as al-Qaida and the Taliban are based and over the years the city has become a frequent target of bombings and shootings.
> 
> The Peshawar airport has a military and civilian side. In Dec. 2012 suicide bombers armed with rockets attacked the military side of the airport, killing four civilians.
> 
> After the Karachi airport assault, the military announced a major operation on June 15 against militants who have been using the country's North Waziristan tribal area as a safe haven from which to launch attacks against targets in Pakistan as well as Afghanistan.
> 
> The U.S. had been pushing the government and military to clear the area of militants since groups such as the Haqqani network and others used North Waziristan as a base strike at NATO and Afghan troops.
> 
> Hundreds of thousands of refugees have poured out of North Waziristan since the operation started, although so far it has mostly consisted of airstrikes against militant hideouts.
> 
> People across Pakistan have been bracing for reprisal attacks ever since the operation got under way.
> 
> The operation came after the Pakistani Taliban and an Uzbek militant group attacked the airport in the southern port city of Karachi. During the audacious attack, gunmen battled with airport security and other law enforcement authorities for roughly five hours.
> 
> The mayhem shocked the country and raised questions about the security of other airports around Pakistan.


http://bigstory.ap.org/article/official-1-dead-after-pakistani-plane-fired


----------



## nawa87

*Search for missing Malaysian plane shifts south*
_Officials say hunt for missing Malaysian jet will shift south of initial seabed search zone. Officials say new search area for missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 based on fresh analysis of existing satellite data.Australian official says confident missing Malaysian plane was flying on autopilot, officials have not attempted to fix a moment when the Malaysian plane was put on autopilot_



> SYDNEY (AP) — Investigators looking into the disappearance of the Malaysia Airlines plane are confident it was on autopilot when it crashed in a remote stretch of the Indian Ocean, Australian officials said Thursday as they announced the latest shift in the search for the jet.
> 
> After analyzing data exchanged between the plane and a satellite, officials believe Flight 370 was on autopilot the entire time it was flying across a vast expanse of the southern Indian Ocean, based on the straight path it took, Australian Transport Safety Bureau chief commissioner Martin Dolan said.
> 
> "Certainly for its path across the Indian Ocean, we are confident that the aircraft was operating on autopilot until it ran out of fuel," Dolan told reporters in Canberra, the nation's capital.
> 
> Asked whether the autopilot would have to be manually switched on, or whether it could have been activated automatically under a default setting, Dolan replied, "The basic assumption would be that if the autopilot is operational it's because it's been switched on."
> 
> But exactly why the autopilot would have been set on a flight path so far off course from the jet's destination of Beijing, and exactly when it was switched on remains unknown.
> 
> "We couldn't accurately, nor have we attempted to, fix the moment when it was put on autopilot," Transport Minister Warren Truss said. "It will be a matter for the Malaysian-based investigation to look at precisely when it may have been put on autopilot."
> 
> The latest nugget of information from the investigation into Flight 370 came as officials announced yet another change in the search area for the plane that vanished on March 8 after taking off from Kuala Lumpur with 239 passengers and crew on board.
> 
> The new search area is several hundred kilometers (miles) southwest of the most recent suspected crash site, about 1,800 kilometers (1,100 miles) off Australia's west coast, Dolan said. Powerful sonar equipment will scour the seabed for wreckage in the new search zone, which officials calculated by reanalyzing the existing satellite data.
> 
> The shift was expected, with Dolan saying last week the new zone would be south of an area where a remote-controlled underwater drone spent weeks fruitlessly combing 850 square kilometers (330 square miles) of seabed. That search area was determined by a series of underwater sounds initially thought to have come from the plane's black boxes. But those signals are now widely believed to have come from some other source.
> 
> The new 60,000-square kilometer (23,000-square mile) search area falls within a vast expanse of ocean that air crews have already scoured for floating debris, to no avail. Officials have since called off the air search, since any debris would likely have sunk long ago.
> 
> The hunt is now focused underwater. Beginning in August, private contractors will use powerful side-scan sonar equipment capable of probing ocean depths of 7 kilometers (4.3 miles) to comb the ocean floor in the new search zone. The job is expected to take 12 months to complete.
> 
> Two survey ships are mapping uncharted expanses of seabed in the search zone before the sonar scanning starts. Dolan said it was possible the mapping equipment could detect wreckage that may be lying on the seafloor, but that it was highly unlikely.
> 
> The search area has changed multiple times in the months since Flight 370 vanished, as officials struggled to make sense of the limited data the flight left in its wake after it dropped off radar. The plane's communications systems were disabled, giving investigators little to work with beyond data gleaned from hourly transmissions, or "handshakes," between the plane and a satellite.
> 
> University of New South Wales aviation expert Peter Marosszéky said if the autopilot was still working when the plane crashed, it suggests the aircraft's communications systems were switched off rather than disabled by a major malfunction or catastrophe.
> 
> "It would appear very unlikely that power was removed from most of the essential systems, because you can't connect your autopilot if your flight management computers aren't operating," he said. "It would appear that it lost all communication and identification with air traffic control because those systems were turned off. You can't connect the autopilot if you've got systems that have been put out of action."
> 
> Truss said he was optimistic that the latest search zone is the most likely crash site. But he warned that finding the plane remains a huge task.
> 
> "The search will still be painstaking," he said. "Of course, we could be fortunate and find it in the first hour or the first day — but it could take another 12 months."



http://t.co/gMqP6HWKQm


----------



## nawa87

*Qantas A380 returns to LAX as water leak floods fliers*



















A Qantas Airways superjumbo jet returned to Los Angeles International Airport about an hour after takeoff when a burst water pipe sent water down the aisles of the Airbus A380, according to The Sydney Morning Herald.

A media outlet identified as 7News Yahoo!7 posted a picture of the jet's flooded aisles on Twitter. The flight took off from LAX around 12:14 a.m. ET Wednesday, turning around about an hour later. The jet landed at the airport about 2:40 a.m., according to FlightAware.com.

Qantas confirmed the incident on Qantas Flight 94, saying the Los Angeles-to-Melbourne flight "returned to L.A. about an hour after takeoff as there was a water leak on board the aircraft."

The Associated Press describes the scene, saying "water ran down stairs in the cabin and dripped onto passengers seated in the lower deck. Some people were moved to drier areas of the plane."

"All of a sudden, people started jumping up and yelling because all this water was coming basically in the middle of the aircraft," Ken Cross, a passenger on the plane, tells ABC 7 of Los Angeles. "They couldn't feed us. There was no entertainment, so you couldn't keep going for 15 hours like that."

In its statement, Qantas says "crew on board did everything they could to help customers, including moving them to unaffected areas and providing spare blankets so they could stay dry."

Qantas adds:

_* "We're also providing customers with hotel accommodation while the issue is being fixed by our engineers in Los Angeles. We apologise to customers for the inconvenience. There were no safety of flight concerns with the water leak, however the Captain decided to return to LA in the interests of passenger comfort. We are liaising with Airbus to understand what caused this fault."*_

http://www.usatoday.com/story/today...ns-to-lax-after-water-floods-aisles/12004055/


----------



## nawa87

*Raw: Cargo Plane Crashes After Takeoff, 4 Dead *


----------



## Momo1435

> *Train derails, spilling aircraft components into Clark Fork*
> 
> MISSOULA, Mont. -
> 
> Train cars and airplane parts in the Clark Fork River just west of Alberton were an unwelcome surprise for some Clark Fork floaters. Crews worked Friday near the Fish Creek exit, roughly 45 miles west of Missoula to clean up the mess after a train derailed Thursday.
> 
> 
> NBC Montana reached out to Montana Rail Link officials who say the train came from Kansas City and was heading to Renton, Washington.


http://www.nbcmontana.com/news/train-derails-spilling-aircraft-components-into-clark-fork/26803374


----------



## JanVL

*2 confirmed dead, 9 missing and presumed dead after small plane carrying parachutists crashes in southern Poland - @AP, @Reuters*










http://www.tvn24.pl/najwieksza-kata...ym-od-lat-11-ofiar-smiertelnych,446670,s.html

And also in Poland a plane from Lufthansa landed on the airport in Katowice on the lane that is still U/C instead of on the normal one










http://kontakt24.tvn24.pl/temat,inc...na-budowanym-pasie,127515,html?categoryId=496


----------



## ovnours

Momo1435 said:


> http://www.nbcmontana.com/news/train-derails-spilling-aircraft-components-into-clark-fork/26803374


Jesus Christ! That is certainly an original way to crash an airplane...


----------



## Momo1435

Go around of a Utair 767 at Barcelona because of a Aerolíneas Argentinas A340 crossing the runway, a very close call.


----------



## EK413

Momo1435 said:


> Go around of a Utair 767 at Barcelona because of a Aerolíneas Argentinas A340 crossing the runway, a very close call.


We also have the image on A.net









http://www.airliners.net/photo/SkyTeam-(Aerolineas-Argentinas)/Airbus-A340-313/2468996/L/


----------



## ovnours

Yet another case blown way out of proportion. Fine views though...


----------



## Schumi2011

*Passengers seriously injured as SAA flight hits severe turbulence*



> Hong Kong - Twenty-five people were injured when a passenger jet from South Africa to Hong Kong hit turbulence on Wednesday, police said, with two men seriously hurt and hospitalised in the southern Chinese city.
> 
> South African Airways spokesperson Tlali Tlali confirmed in a statement that flight SA286, en route from Johannesburg to Hong Kong on 15 July at 17:11 (SA time) experienced severe turbulence injuring some passengers and crew.


Full story here http://www.news24.com/Travel/Flights/25-injured-on-turbulence-hit-SAA-flight-to-Hong-Kong-20140716


----------



## hkskyline

Schumi2011 said:


> Full story here http://www.news24.com/Travel/Flights/25-injured-on-turbulence-hit-SAA-flight-to-Hong-Kong-20140716












_On arrival in Hong Kong : _




































_Provided by passenger "NSK_CPT" on board : _


----------



## jogakate

I always afraid to fly. I imagine that the plane crash with me in ,and then I have never been found. 
I'm very happy when I come back from the airport.
I love travel. The only reason why I don't do this as much as I wanted is I am afraid of traveling by plane. Hope, that such disasters will not occur in the future.


----------



## GEwinnen

A train derailment in Montana this week damaged a shipment of jetliner fuselages and other large parts on its way to Boeing Co factories in Washington state from Spirit Aerosystems, Boeing said on Saturday.


----------



## 3737

Malaysian passenger plane crashes in Ukraine near Russian border: 

A Malaysian passenger airliner with 295 people on board crashed in Ukraine near the Russian border, Interfax cited an aviation industry source as saying on Thursday.

It said the Boeing plane was flying from Amsterdam to Kuala Lumpur. Reuters could not immediately confirm the Interfax report.
Source: Reuters


----------



## [email protected]

Oh my...if this proves to be true Malaysian Airlines can shut down. 2 major accidents of such a magnitude within such a short time.


----------



## Klausenburg

kakek_ganas said:


> Is it true? The body of russian plane and mh almost similiar, so the ucraine think they found their target



Not at all. The Russian plane has 4 engines while the Malaysian one has only 2. That is a difference to be seen from longer distance then the colours. Why in this picture the Boeing is not shown from the same position as the IL ?


----------



## ESPImperium

kakek_ganas said:


> Is it true? The body of russian plane and mh almost similiar, so the ucraine think they found their target


From a simple Google search.

Russian Presidential Aircraft:









Malaysian Airways 777-200 (Reg 9M-MRO) [Presently Missing Hull] 









However, this is what the Malaysian 777s look like from ground level:









If people are looking at this path, they are barking down the wrong alley way as the 4 engines and 2 engines are all very different, even to the naked eye from 38,000ft if I'm going to extremes.

I pray for all the desist and their families. I just hope who was responsible is held accountable.


----------



## davidwsk

*Updates: 





http://youtu.be/I3ucKjzPmnA

*

U.S. President Barack Obama says pro-Russian rebels in Ukraine receive "steady flow" of arms and training from Russia. 

U.S.: RUSSIA IMPLICATED 

MH17: 'Russia may have aided with missile system'

Obama says MH17 shot down and an "outrage"

U.S. believes MH17 likely downed by SA-11 missile fired by pro-Russian rebels


http://www.cnn.com


----------



## davidwsk

http://youtu.be/Mqsv4XFI004


----------



## mrsashko

> *Rebels got missile from Russia, U.S. intelligence believes*
> 
> CNN's Barbara Starr is getting more from her sources in the intelligence community -- a community that now is going on the "working theory" that the Russian military supplied a Buk surface-to-air missile system to pro-Russian rebels, according to a senior defense official.
> 
> The official would not discuss the specific intelligence that is leading to this assessment.
> 
> U.S. intelligence and military analysts are also scrutinizing video apparently showing a Buk system being driven back across the Russian border after Thursday's crash of Malaysia Airlines Flight 17, the official said.
> 
> Source: http://cnnworldlive.cnn.com/Event/Malaysia_Airlines_Flight_17/121955706


---------------------------------------------
Interesting: "...video apparently showing a Buk system being driven back across the Russian borde...r"


----------



## keokiracer

All passenger nationalities are known now:

Netherlands 192
Malaysia 44
Australia 27 
Indonesia 12 
UK 9 
Belgium 4 
Germany 4 
Phillipines 3 
Canada 1 
USA 1
New-Zealand 1

The passengerlist has been leaked. And of course Dutch Geenstijl website was one of the first to post it:
http://www.geenstijl.nl/archives/images/Passengerlist.pdf


----------



## Munwon

I'm really starting to think NATO is to blame. All international flights were diverted even other MH17 flights until 2 days ago. Why is there no coverage of this?


----------



## JanVL

What has NATO to do with this? Planes were just flying there normally as well. Some airliners already diverted a long time ago, others didn't to keep down costs.


----------



## Cosmin

*830 aircraft belonging to 65 airlines flew over the same area near Donetsk where MH17 was shot down over the past 7 days.*
Original article in Norwegian.










*Personal note:* considering the data comes from FlightRadar24, it only includes a/c equipped with ADS-B transponders. This surely covers most of the a/c, but not all, so the actual number is very likely to be a bit higher.



JanVL said:


> What has NATO to do with this?


Nothing, of course. He made it up and dropped a one-liner on a forum. Great achievement. I started digging through FR24 archives and NOTAMs again to explain things, but I dropped it because I realized it would be a waste of time and I have similar experience with other air disasters. Some people don't care to inform themselves and will always believe what they want to believe. :dunno:


----------



## mrsashko

MAS5002 heading towards Ukraine.
Brining in relatives?




Update:
Yes, heading to Kiev:


----------



## Equario

mrsashko said:


> MAS5002 heading towards Ukraine.
> Brining in relatives?


MAS staff and Malaysian officials. Not sure about the relatives.


----------



## alesmarv

The propaganda once again is astounding. There are zero verifiable facts and obviously the current Ukrainian administration should be completely ignored (people should be aware of who those people are and what they are capable of). If in a months time it turns out that the current Ukrainian administration were somehow involved like with the snipers it will be too late for the public's perception of the truth. There is only one side that is benefiting right now, and its not the east, so people need tred carefully and take a step back and wait until everything cools down and real facts start to emerge in a few months time. There is literally zero evidence beyond some propaganda that is 100% unverifiable beyond a he said she said they said he said type of thing or that unauthenticated conversation and few second clip of who knows who or who knows when or who knows where, released by none other than the untrustable Ukrainian administration.

As for the plane, obviously the airspace should have been shut down given what has been happening over the past few weeks.


----------



## patchay

*Official Death Toll: 298, including 3 infants and 15 crew members *

Netherlands: 189 
Malaysia: 44 - including all of 15 crew
Australia: 28
Indonesia: 12
United Kingdom: 10
Germany: 4
Belgium: 4
Philippines: 3
USA: 1
Canada: 1
New Zealand: 1
Ireland: 1

Source, Pictures, Recaps, Read More Here >>> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...terrorist-attack-killed-298-people-board.html

Malaysia Airlines has 14 flights weekly, between the two cities Amsterdam and Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## sacto7654

I just read that a Singapore Airlines Airbus A380 flying from Copenhagen to Singapore was one of the closest planes to the Malaysia Airlines 777-200ER that got shot down. In short, we came very close to a far worse tragedy.


----------



## wolkenbestormer

It's a disgrace that the crash site is still off limits for international observers. 
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/18/separatist-links-malaysia-airlines-mh17-removed

Personally I don't think that the black boxes are going to add more useful intel. I hope that the person or persons who decided to pull the trigger will come forward and surrender themselves to the authorities. I cannot image that someone who knows that he has just murdered hundreds of innocent men,wormen and childeren can live with himself. :no:


----------



## JanVL

I don't think anyone will turn himself in. They have been kidnapping and torturing civilians for months, therefore I don't think the hardliners care. Others won't like to serve a life sentence but will continue to fight.


----------



## EK413




----------



## Azrain98




----------



## EK413




----------



## Equario

Waiting for more details:



> Osce monitors finally made it to the main crash side of #mh17 to find out there's not much to monitor


https://twitter.com/shelomovskiy/status/490450414291406848


----------



## FM 2258

There seems to be much more behind this MH17 incident. I suspect that it was planned and something bigger is in the works. False flag event. So sad that aviation is used by whoever is pulling global strings to induce panic and fear around the world.


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

That is quite obvious.


----------



## Manazir

Probably to turn everyone's attention away from the ongoing Palestine-Israeli conflict, but if they really wanted it, then they failed.


----------



## future.architect

FM 2258 said:


> There seems to be much more behind this MH17 incident. I suspect that it was planned and something bigger is in the works. False flag event. So sad that aviation is used by whoever is pulling global strings to induce panic and fear around the world.


Tinfoil hat alert! How do you even know that video is MH17? It could have been any plane the rebels shot down recently? 


Why can't you conspiracy theorists accept that sometimes bad things happen in the world? I find the very idea that some shady government department plans horrible events absolutely ridiculous. It's too difficult, too many people would know about it and the truth always comes out. 

I'm getting sick of reading all this conspiracy BS in the comments section of every news story about everything!

Not related to this topic but people who believe in 'chemtrails' are mentally ill.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ For a second I thought I was the only one thinking that


----------



## Momo1435

Are these Libyan airlines still in operation or have they suspended all their flights again because of the unsafe situation at the airport and all the damaged planes?


----------



## FM 2258

future.architect said:


> Tinfoil hat alert. How do you even know that video of MH17? It could have been any plane the rebels shot down recently?
> 
> 
> Why can't you conspiracy theorists accept that sometimes bad things happen in the world? I find the very idea that some shady government department plans horrible events. It's too difficult, too many people would know and the truth always comes out.
> 
> I'm getting sick of reading all this conspiracy BS in the comments section of every news story about everything!
> 
> Not related to this topic but people who believe in 'chemtrails' are mentally ill.


I've accepted that bad things happened in the world until I started to realize...."there shouldn't be this many bad things going on in the world"....it's like if on schedule some big crap happens. Anyway, as for the news stories and comments it appears that the comments make much more sense to me than the actual new story. Believe what you want but I've stopped believing the "official" explanation of events long ago. Can't be just a coincidence that the same type of plane that went missing months ago happened to be shot down by "accident" on July 17th. Personally I'd like to know what really happened. I love to fly, love aviation and hate that airplane disasters/incidents are used to politically motivate people.


----------



## ovnours

juanchito79 said:


> List of damage or destroyed airplanes
> 
> 5A-DCN ... Falcon 900 ... Libyan Govt
> 5A-DMH ... B738 ... Buraq Air
> 5A-FLB ... ARJ100 ... Air Libya
> 5A-lAH, I & J ... A320 ... Libyan AL
> 5A-LAS ... A332 ... Libyan AL
> 5A-ONC & I ... A319 ... Afriqiah
> 5A-ONF, H & P ... A332 ... Afriqiah
> 5A-OMN & N ... A320 ... Afriqiah
> TS-INN ... A320 ... Libyan / Nouvelair


Any1 was on board?


----------



## Cosmin

FM 2258 said:


> Can't be just a coincidence that the same type of plane that went missing months ago happened to be shot down by "accident" on July 17th.


Wow! The rabbit hole goes much, much deeper than I thought. :nuts: So they make MH370 (reg. 9M-MRO, cn 28420/404) disappear in March, they store it somewhere and now they fly it over Ukraine as MH17 (reg. 9M-MRD, cn 28411/84) and shoot it down.

Nevermind the whole mindfuck of biblical proportions involving the company, a significant number of governments, ATC, the crews, the passengers of two flights, their families, changing serial numbers, that stupid tweet the separatists put out bragging they shot down yet another An-26 and a slew of other aspects I can't even think of right now.

And all this... ALL. THIS. NONSENSE. before we even address all the other nonsense that guy on YT said about the footage, the missile and so on, all of it completely bonkers.


----------



## keokiracer

Cosmin said:


> Wow! The rabbit hole goes much, much deeper than I thought. :nuts: So they make MH370 (reg. 9M-MRO, cn 28420/404) disappear in March, they store it somewhere and now they fly it over Ukraine as MH17 (reg. 9M-MRD, cn 28411/84) and shoot it down.


It would explain why that seperatist-guy said that some bodies had been dead for multiple days


----------



## Munwon

Deadeye Reloaded said:


>


What a joke! What does Russia even have to gain from shooting down the airplane? The puppet government in Kiev has the most to gain in this tragedy.


----------



## Equario

Munwon said:


> What a joke! What does Russia even have to gain from shooting down the airplane? The puppet government in Kiev has the most to gain in this tragedy.


What are your grounds for calling my government puppet and claiming that it's going to gain something?


----------



## ArrowHead30

Instead of the constant bickering between the Separatists and the Ukrainian Government in Kiev, why not just give a chance that a plane crash be investigated like the other aviation incidents?

Here's my points on how to do it, (my opinion - start rant)
1. Let the Malaysians do the investigation - instead of whoever authority in Ukraine or Russia would do the investigation, since it is Malaysia's Airline and therefore, a property of Malaysia (it is after all, Malaysia's flag carrier), let the Malaysians lead the investigation. 
2. Russia and Ukraine should work together to solve this case, not divide. It is proven in elementary school that finger pointing does not work well until the facts are proven. Smearing it in any way would only make things much worse for the two parties.
3. Do things quickly - the problem that irks a lot right now is that people work like snails, only making things terribly worse. Look at the bodies, for example; the rebels are very slow to respond to the families that wanted the remains of their loved ones. It's as simple as putting the train somewhere where families can easily pick them up. Allow the victim's family into Donetsk safely if they don't want to move the bodies out to Ukraine.
4. Stop covering it up - sooner or later the truth will come out. Telling the truth now would hurt much, but a truth that is smeared in lies will hurt significantly more.(end rant)


----------



## nawa87

We are retiring the MH17 flight number from 25 July out of respect for the crew and passengers - MAS



> *Sunday, July 20, 04:30 PM GMT +0800 Media Statement 8 : MH17 Incident*
> 
> In light of the recent incident, Malaysia Airlines’ Amsterdam (AMS) – Kuala Lumpur (KUL) service, MH17 flight number will be retired out of respect for our crew and passengers of the mentioned flight code. This will take into effect on 25 July 2014.
> 
> There are no changes to the frequency of our services and we will continue to operate daily services between Amsterdam and Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> The new flight number replacing MH17 will be:
> 
> MH19 - AMS/KUL
> 
> Our thoughts and prayers remains with the families of our colleagues and passengers of MH 17.


http://bit.ly/MH17updates


----------



## future.architect

FM 2258 said:


> I've accepted that bad things happened in the world until I started to realize...."there shouldn't be this many bad things going on in the world"....it's like if on schedule some big crap happens. Anyway, as for the news stories and comments it appears that the comments make much more sense to me than the actual new story. Believe what you want but I've stopped believing the "official" explanation of events long ago. Can't be just a coincidence that the same type of plane that went missing months ago happened to be shot down by "accident" on July 17th. Personally I'd like to know what really happened. I love to fly, love aviation and hate that airplane disasters/incidents are used to politically motivate people.


Why would 'they' care about the type of plane to destroy? How does that make a difference to anything? As it turns out, the Boeing 777 is an extremely popular aircraft, there are over 1000 flying all over the world. It is one of the most common long haul jets on the planet! Common = likely to be involved in an incident.

(Edit: I now realise you are suggesting this is the plane from MH 370. Wow that's absurd)

As for 'there shouldn't be this many bad things happening', why not? Bad things have always happened. Planes have been shot down before and planes have went missing for extended periods before as well. I suppose the difference is now we live in an age where things can be reported instantly so it seems like much more is happening. In the days when it was just newspapers and a half hour TV bulletin, many stories had to be ignored or not covered in detail because there simply wasn't the time or space to give them airtime. Back before the internet, stories could take days to reach the news. Now if something happens it's on twitter instantly and within an hour the online news sites will be covering the story with lots of photos. It just seems like more bad stuff is happening because of the way in which it is reported.

The fact that you just simply do not believe 'official' stories is a bad as religious people who simply will not believe anything that contradicts their holy book. 

I'm an architect. I need to work with a team of 40 people in different disciples (engineers, consultants, not counting the hundreds who do the actual building work) to refurbish an office building. How many thousands of people would it take to pull off a massive global conspiracy? The answer is thousands, there is no way you could do it in secret. It's impossible.


----------



## future.architect

keokiracer said:


> It would explain why that seperatist-guy said that some bodies had been dead for multiple days


So you believe so random guy who is not a trained pathologist and wants to claim that his group was inocent rather than believe the overwhelming evidence that the plane was shot down four hours after it took off?


----------



## juanchito79

ovnours said:


> Any1 was on board?


All airplanes were parked

Juanchito


----------



## juanchito79

Update 22 airplanes involved.


DESTROYED:
1.Airbus A330-200 - Afriqiyah Airways – 5A- – msn xxxx – hit by RPG in aft fuselage and destroyed by fire
2.Canadair CRJ-900 – Libyan Airlines – 5A- - msn xxxx - hit by RPG in aft fuselage and destroyed by fire >>> this would be 5A-LAL
3.Ilyushin IL-76 – Libyan Arab Air cargo – 5A-DNG – nsm xxxx - destroyed by rocket attack and fire

SUBSTANTIALLY DAMAGED:
1.Canadair CRJ-900 – Libyan Airlines – 5A-LAB - msn 15121 - RPG explosion in center fuselage
2.Airbus A330-200 – Libyan Airlines – 5A-LAS – msn 1424 - hit by RPG, maybe a hull loss
3.Airbus A320 – Libyan Airlines – 5A-LAH – msn 4405 - hit by series of bullets
4.Airbus A319 – Afriqiyah Airways – 5A-ONC – msn 3615 - RPG explosion in aft fuselage
5.Airbus A330-200 – Afriqiyah Airways – 5A-ONP – msn 1472 - series of bullets in aft fuselage and empennage
6.Boeing 737-500 – Bouraq Airways – 5A-WAC -msn 26531 – gunfire damage in lower fuselage

DAMAGED:
1.Airbus A330-200 – Afriqiyah Airways – 5A-ONF – msn 999 – unkown damage
2.Airbus A330-200 – Afriqiyah Airways – 5A-ONH – msn 1049 - unkown damage
3.Airbus A319 – Afriqiyah Airways – 5A-ONFJ- msn 4004 - unkown damage
4.Airbus A320 – Afriqiyah Airways – 5A-ONM – msn 4521 - unkown damage
5.Airbus A320 – Afriqiyah Airways – 5A-ONN – msn 5414 - unkown damage
6.Avro RJ-100 - Air Libya – 5A-FLB – msn E3234 - unknown damage
7.Boeing 737-500 – Bouraq Airlines – 5A-WAD – msn xxxx - unknown damage
8.Boeing 737-800 – Bouraq Airlines – 5A-DMH – msn 34949 – unknown damage
9.Airbus A320 – Libyan Airlines – 5A-LAI - msn 4450 - unknown damage
10.Airbus A320 – Libyan Airlines – 5A_LAJ - msn 4490 - unknown damage
11.Airbus A320 – Libyan Airlines – TS-INN – msn xxxx – damaged by bullets
12.Falcon 900 – Libyan Government – 5A-DCN – msn 148 – unknown damage
13.DHC-8-300 – Medavia – 9H-LEY – msn xxxx – hit by debris and shrapnel while in hangar


----------



## golov

davidwsk said:


> *Dutch prime minister warns Putin on "last chance" to help recover MH17 bodies*
> http://news.yahoo.com/dutch-prime-warns-putin-last-chance-help-recover-162722436.html


There was media outrage elsewhere saying that the bodies had been moved, indicating that they should have been left in place? Obviously the humane thing to do is to place them in refrigeration, but what is the correct way to do it in these circumstances? Afaik, the separatists placed the bodies in a refrigerator train, before transporting to a morgue in Dontesk, while documenting on video (as evidence). Is this what the PM was referring to?


----------



## Cosmin

The correct way is to always leave proper emergency services and investigators from the involved ICAO contracting states deal with the crash site, like I already said on another thread, mainly referring to the aircraft wreckage itself then...


Cosmin said:


> They might or they might not have them, but let's get something straight: there is no law, agreement or relevant international convention in this world that gives them any sort of authority to take the CVR, FDR or any other parts in their custody, let alone to tamper in any way with the crash site or hinder the investigation.
> 
> The DPR is actually non-existent as far as any relevant body is concerned, especially considering it can't even be an ICAO contracting state at this point, plus it's clear that they're simply not prepared for any of this and Russia has no authority over this investigation, although it can be invited to participate if the legitimate investigation participants so wish.


Of course, this hardly puts the separatists in a good light and offers them no real influence, not to mention that it would be near impossible to swallow for their religious supporters. I trust this is what the prime minister was also referring to, rather than being ok with what was done to the wreckage, victims' remains and their belongings... but I might be wrong.


----------



## Fatfield

Deleted


----------



## aussie_sinha

Air Algerie flight with over 100 on board missing from ATC

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/07/24/us-algeria-flight-idUSKBN0FT0YK20140724


----------



## ovnours

Unthinkable...


----------



## nawa87

*BREAKING: Air Algerie Flight AH 5017 Disappears From Radar While Flying over Mali*



> An Air Algerie flight travelling from Burkina Faso to Algiers has disappeared from the radar, apparently while flying above the Malian airspace.
> 
> The aircraft, believed to be an MD-83 passenger jet, lost contact 50 minutes after the takeoff.
> 
> "Air navigation services have lost contact with an Air Algerie plane Thursday flying from Ouagadougou to Algiers, 50 minutes after takeoff," the airline said, Algeria's APS the news agency said.
> 
> Air Algerie has put in place an "emergency plan," the agency reported.
> 
> Spanish airline Swiftair was said to be operating the flight chartered by Air Algerie. Swiftair has confirmed there were 110 passengers and six crew members aboard the aircraft.
> 
> Flight AH 5017 was not visible on Flightradar24, a live-tracking website for all the planes, since it is out of coverage area, said the service.
> 
> The AH 5017 is said to be the only flight in this route.


http://t.co/edRcjqZL2r


----------



## Wezza

What the hell is going on? hno:


----------



## EK413

Conflicting information, I've heard reports the aircraft was an A320. Regardless, I hope the aircraft has landed safely


----------



## Azrain98

confirm crash

Reports: Air Algerie plane crashes
Reuters | Today, 12:27
ALGIERS – It is being reported that an Air Algerie plane with 100 passengers and six crew members on board has crashed in Niamey, Niger.
Reports indicate that Spanish airline, Swiftair, was operating the missing MD83 flight for Air Algerie.
Air Algerie had lost contact with the aircraft nearly an hour after takeoff from Burkina Faso.
The airline says air navigation services were unable to trace the plane which was flying from Ouagadougou Burkina Faso to Algiers.
The news comes exactly a week after Malaysian airlines flight MH317 was shot down over eastern Ukraine.
Yesterday, 48 people were killed when a Transasia Airways plane crash landed while attempting to land in Taiwan.










http://ewn.co.za/2014/07/24/Reports-Air-Algerie-plane-crashes


----------



## Scanderbeg

What the f*** is going on? Suddenly I'm all nervous about flying long haul next week


----------



## ManilaBoy45

Anxious Times for Airline Passengers Worldwide ...


----------



## EK413

Makes you wonder what's going on... 

Choose your airlines wisely, cheap airfares don't mean a thing...


----------



## SgWay

The news about the Air Algerie is still sketchy, many news refuse to confirm the crash. I hope the best for the situation.

3 billion people flew in 2013 and the numbers will increas. Despite recent incidences, statsitically the chance of flight related accidents is low. But in whatever we do everyday, the risks of injuries and death always loom in the background.


----------



## Manazir

Scanderbeg said:


> What the f*** is going on? Suddenly I'm all nervous about flying long haul next week


Relax man, you are surely not gonna fly with an out-of-production Maddog or Russian-made noisy UFO or any other aircraft of that sort. But definitely avoid MH for a while


----------



## Azrain98

Manazir said:


> Relax man, you are surely not gonna fly with an out-of-production Maddog or Russian-made noisy UFO or any other aircraft of that sort. But definitely avoid MH for a while


why want avoid MH?


----------



## ovnours

Azrain98 said:


> why want avoid MH?


They say lightning never strikes the same spot twice. But when it does you want to shit bricks. Same thing happened to Armavia airlines several years ago: one of their aircraft burnt down and the other one crashed into the sea. That was freaky(


----------



## Manazir

Azrain98 said:


> why want avoid MH?


There was nothing wrong with the aircraft or the pilots of MH17 for sure. It faced something which has been witnessed only few times so far when it comes to such aviation incidents. However, in such a short time two major disasters for MH....would be surely silly to think that MH is somehow cursed or something...but still, if it was me, I would definitely not fly them for a while just to be extra careful.


----------



## FM 2258

This sucks. The MD-80 is my favorite aircraft to fly on, wonder what the hell happened. 

I always hear/read that these plane crashes happen in three's...I was really hoping it won't be so after MH17. 

I feel so comfortable flying I just can't imagine going through one of these air tragedies.


----------



## future.architect

FM 2258 said:


> This sucks. The MD-80 is my favorite aircraft to fly on, wonder what the hell happened.
> 
> I always hear/read that these plane crashes happen in three's...I was really hoping it won't be so after MH17.
> 
> I feel so comfortable flying I just can't imagine going through one of these air tragedies.


You are more likely to die on the way to the airport. Just here in the UK 2000 people a year die on the roads but it hardly makes the news. 

The entire reason air crashes are news is because they are so rare.


----------



## Surel

Not sure if this was already discussed as I did not read the thread and I am not so versed in aviation. Therefore I have an inquiry on you guys.

Would you happen to know how the flightaware.com tracks the planes? Does it get the full path or only some check points which it connects to make the whole track.

I am interested in this topic because of the flight MH17 as I encountered claims that flightaware.com changed the track of the flights previous to the 17 july recently and when I looked at it, it would suggest so.

I have series of print screens of MH17 flight paths from previous days made on 17 July (I did not make them, I downloaded them today from the net) which correspond to the print screens from 19 July published e.g. here: http://blogs.crikey.com.au/planetal...-it-over-the-middle-of-the-worst-hostilities/ but they don't correspond to the past flight paths presented at the flightware.com at the moment. This would suggest that the flight paths were changed recently at flightware.com.

Is this normal? How precise is flightware.com? What could induce such a change?

Thx.


----------



## Scanderbeg

Manazir said:


> Relax man, you are surely not gonna fly with an out-of-production Maddog or Russian-made noisy UFO or any other aircraft of that sort. But definitely avoid MH for a while


Well you never know! When it's your destiny then it doesn't matter much who you fly with :nuts:


----------



## Klausenburg

Surel said:


> Not sure if this was already discussed as I did not read the thread and I am not so versed in aviation. Therefore I have an inquiry on you guys.
> 
> Would you happen to know how the flightaware.com tracks the planes? Does it get the full path or only some check points which it connects to make the whole track.
> 
> I am interested in this topic because of the flight MH17 as I encountered claims that flightaware.com changed the track of the flights previous to the 17 july recently and when I looked at it, it would suggest so.
> 
> I have series of print screens of MH17 flight paths from previous days made on 17 July (I did not make them, I downloaded them today from the net) which correspond to the print screens from 19 July published e.g. here: http://blogs.crikey.com.au/planetal...-it-over-the-middle-of-the-worst-hostilities/ but they don't correspond to the past flight paths presented at the flightware.com at the moment. This would suggest that the flight paths were changed recently at flightware.com.
> 
> Is this normal? How precise is flightware.com? What could induce such a change?
> 
> Thx.


Here you have the reasons and a good explanation:



Cosmin said:


> ..............
> 
> We know from the Air India crew that they heard the Ukrainian controller give MH17 a _direct to_ clearance. This is done when traffic and procedures permit a shortcut and it's done more and more.
> 
> Not long before the crash, MH17 was handed of from Kyiv ACC to Dnipropetrovsk ACC and we know they were flying on airway L980. I don't know when MH17 received the direct to clearance, but I suspect it happened shortly after it got handed over to Dnipropetrovsk, most likely shortly after passing waypoint PEKIT, which means that the clearance was to waypoint TAMAK, as that is on the border and meant another handoff, this time from Ukrainian ATC to Russian ATC (Dnipropetrovsk ACC > Rostov ACC).
> 
> This slight and completely routine deviation is mentioned by the Russian MoD. A controller on the other side of the border would have probably been unaware of the shortcut because a) they'd be paying attention to their own aircraft, not those in a neighbouring FIR and b) it's unlikely that they'd have the airways in Ukrainian airspace superimposed on their screens, since that would clutter their screens and have marginal utility. Even the recording shows only the airways on the Russian side. MH17 would've reached TAMAK point a little bit sooner, get handed over to a controller in Rostov and cleared along its route in Russian airspace. Who knows, maybe receiving a new direct to clearance.


----------



## ovnours

WatcherZero said:


> You dont cause an accident that kills Putins only freind in the West, a man campaigning to lift sanctions, and get away with it.


Could you please leave this political crap where it belongs? Thanks!


----------



## patchay

Another MH story...


*Flight MH135 pulls emergency landing for Aussie in labour *
The Malaysian Inside | 24 October 2014 
http://www.themalaysianinsider.com/...-pulls-emergency-landing-for-aussie-in-labour

Malaysia Airlines today did the country proud when flight MH135 made an emergency landing in Bali after an Australian passenger went into labour. 

The Australian Associated Press (AAP) reported Bali's Ngurah Rai airport managers Angkasa Pura and Herry A. Y. Sikado as saying that flight MH135 from Kuala Lumpur to Brisbane requested a priority landing today as the pregnant woman was "about to give birth".










Flight MH135 performed an emergency landing in Bali for an Australian woman who went into labour. – The Malaysian Insider pic, October 24, 2014.


----------



## Schumi2011

*Four dead in Wichita as plane hits Kansas airport building*



> At least four people were killed and five injured when a small plane crashed into an airport building in Wichita, Kansas, officials have said.
> 
> Firefighters responded at about 09:50 local time (14:50 GMT) to a "horrific fire" after a plane crash-landed, Fire Chief Ron Blackwell said.
> 
> Four people remain missing, but a search was put on hold after a portion of the building collapsed.
> 
> The Beechcraft aircraft lost power shortly after take-off.
> 
> The aircraft hit the FlightSafety International building. Other flights have not been affected.
> 
> Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) spokesman Tony Molinaro told local media the plane crashed while attempting to return to the runway.


more here : http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-29837729


----------



## NordikNerd

AF006 Paris-New York 

Air France Flight From Paris to New York Turns Back After Severe Turbulence
A transatlantic flight to New York was forced to turn back after encountering severe turbulence that was strong enough to injure three crew members, the airline said.

The Air France Airbus A380 had just left Paris when it "encountered strong turbulence at the beginning of the cruise phase over northern England, Air France. No passengers were injured, the airline added.

Scientists claim that the turbulence over the Atlantic will increase in the future due to the climate change.


----------



## noir-dresses

delete


----------



## NordikNerd

Question: what would be the procedure in a case of an emergency over the midatlantic ?

Let's say both engines malfunction in the location above, would it be possible to glide to Greenland and land there ?


----------



## mrsashko

NordikNerd said:


> Question: what would be the procedure in a case of an emergency over the midatlantic ? Let's say both engines malfunction in the location above, would it be possible to glide to Greenland and land there ?


Not an export, but there are small islands that are capable of accepting large jets. A320 can't make it across Atlantic, they make a stop at those islands.


----------



## ovnours

NordikNerd said:


> Question: what would be the procedure in a case of an emergency over the midatlantic ?
> 
> Let's say both engines malfunction in the location above, would it be possible to glide to Greenland and land there ?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ETOPS


----------



## NordikNerd

ovnours said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ETOPS


So all transatlantic flights are operated with ETOPS 180 min. Meaning that the airplane is capable to fly 3 hours with only one engine running.

In this case the plane would turn back to Ireland or fly to Reykjavik, Iceland if one engine failed.

But what happends at this location if a double engine failure occurs ?
for how long can an Airbus A330 glide ?

Would it turn around back towards Ireland or continue to Greenland ?

In case of fire or sick crew, what airport would be closest land at ? 



mrsashko said:


> Not an export, but there are small islands that are capable of accepting large jets. A320 can't make it across Atlantic, they make a stop at those islands.


Maybe the Azores would be suitable to land at for the southern european flight paths, but what about the northern european flight paths ? I dont see any islands in the northern part of the Atlantic, except Iceland and Greenland.


----------



## davidwsk

:sly::sly:


> Published: Monday November 10, 2014 MYT 10:13:00 PM
> Updated: Monday November 10, 2014 MYT 10:44:06 PM
> 
> *MH17: Ukraine to blame for obstructing inquiry, Putin tells Najib *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Najib held talks with Putin in Beijing on Monday. - Bernama
> 
> 
> BEIJING: Russian President Vladimir Putin on Monday accused Ukraine's government of interfering with the investigation into the downing of Malaysia Airlines flight MH17 jet, in talks with Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak on the sidelines of an Asia-Pacific conference here.
> 
> Independent investigators have had little access to the wreckage of flight MH17 in territory in eastern Ukraine in the hands of pro-Russian separatists fighting Ukrainian government forces.
> 
> Najib called for greater access to the wreckage but Putin disputed the suggestion that pro-Russia separatists were hindering the investigation.
> 
> "The reference that the territory of the crash site is controlled by so called pro-Russian separatists is totally ungrounded," Putin said.


http://www.thestar.com.my/News/Nation/2014/11/10/MH17-ukraine-to-blame-putin-tells-najib/


----------



## Maadeuurija

NordikNerd said:


> So all transatlantic flights are operated with ETOPS 180 min. Meaning that the airplane is capable to fly 3 hours with only one engine running.
> 
> In this case the plane would turn back to Ireland or fly to Reykjavik, Iceland if one engine failed.
> 
> But what happends at this location if a double engine failure occurs ?
> for how long can an Airbus A330 glide ?
> 
> Would it turn around back towards Ireland or continue to Greenland ?
> 
> In case of fire or sick crew, what airport would be closest land at ?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Azores would be suitable to land at for the southern european flight paths, but what about the northern european flight paths ? I dont see any islands in the northern part of the Atlantic, except Iceland and Greenland.


With double engine failure you're pretty much screwed.. Well there has been a double engine failure (fuel starvation) with a A330, glided 120km with no engines which is pretty much the most you can get out of a modern airliner (link to wikipedia) but fuel starvation is quite rare so it's unlikely to happen over mid-atlantic


----------



## NordikNerd

Maadeuurija said:


> With double engine failure you're pretty much screwed.. Well there has been a double engine failure (fuel starvation) with a A330, glided 120km with no engines which is pretty much the most you can get out of a modern airliner (link to wikipedia) but fuel starvation is quite rare so it's unlikely to happen over mid-atlantic


What is rare can happen, eventhough it's unlikely to happen. Flying over land must be safer. A flight to China or South Africa must be less risky than a flight to the Americas, because there are no nearby airports in the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## hkskyline

Likely transatlantic emergency landing points are Reykjavik and Gander I believe. On 9/11 a lot of planes landed in Gander, which has the ability to take in widebodies.


----------



## Cosmin

NordikNerd said:


> But what happends at this location if a double engine failure occurs ?
> for how long can an Airbus A330 glide ?


Capt. Piché and FO de Jager were kind enough to run this _experiment_ for us, but in a different location.  Quite likely that this would end up tragically in a different area of the Atlantic, as Keflavík or Gander aren't always an option, but as others have pointed out, such failures are almost unheard of in modern commercial aviation.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Looks like this was not reported here... from 31 October 2014:

*Jet carrying 248 passengers skids off runway and ploughs into ground bringing Thai airport to a standstill*

I just hope Khon Kaen Airport has resumed normal operations while at the same time, the investigation will be done soon.



> A Thai airport has been brought to a temporary standstill after one of its jets skidded off the runway as it prepared to take off.
> 
> The Thai Airways plane was scheduled to depart the country’s Khon Kaen airport for Bangkok at 8pm on Monday.
> 
> The crew were attempting a U-turn on the runway when the aircraft left the tarmac, causing its nose wheel to plough into the soft ground.


Read more here


----------



## NordikNerd

You are more likely to die travelling in an airplane than going by car, the mistake is calculating the risk by km and not per ride.


Why ? For example: according to statistics, a typical flight from Los Angeles to New York will carry a larger risk factor than a typical car ride from home to office. Car travel from Los Angeles to New York would not be a common mode of transport, so why messure the risk of flying by kilometers ?

Deaths per billion journeys* Airplane*: 117 

Deaths per billion journeys* Car *: 40


----------



## Scanderbeg

NordikNerd said:


> You are more likely to die travelling in an airplane than going by car, the mistake is calculating the risk by km and not per ride.
> 
> 
> Why ? For example: according to statistics, a typical flight from Los Angeles to New York will carry a larger risk factor than a typical car ride from home to office. Car travel from Los Angeles to New York would not be a common mode of transport, so why messure the risk of flying by kilometers ?
> 
> Deaths per billion journeys* Airplane*: 117
> 
> Deaths per billion journeys* Car *: 40


Can you try and calculate the death per time spend in car/airplane then?


----------



## nawa87

* Russian Plane Carrying Arms Seized In Kano *



> Security operatives at the Malam Aminu Kano International Airport, Kano (MAKIA), on Saturday seized a Russian Plane with arms and ammunitions.
> 
> The affected plane was also said to be carrying two helicopters and bullet proof vests.
> 
> A source at the airport told the News Agency of Nigeria (NAN) on Saturday that the plane which was bound for D’jamena, Chad Republic, landed at the airport around 2:15am on Saturday.
> 
> According to the source, the crew members are still being detained by the security agents following the discovery of the arms including many AK47 rifles and other items.
> 
> ‘’Security has since been beefed up at the airport in order to ensure proper investigation,’’ the source said.
> 
> When contacted, the General Manager of Communication,Federal Airport Authority of Nigeria (FAAN), Mr Yakubu Datti, confirmed the seizure of the plane.
> 
> He said the pilot sought for permission to land at the airport following a technical problem with the aircraft.
> 
> ‘’The plane had a technical problem and the pilot sought for permission to land at the airport,’’ he said.
> 
> Datti who declined to describe the contents in the aircraft, however, said that security agencies had since commenced investigation on the issue. (NAN)


http://leadership.ng/news/393364/russian-plane-carrying-arms-seized-kano


----------



## okach1

nawa87 said:


> * Russian Plane Carrying Arms Seized In Kano *
> 
> 
> 
> http://leadership.ng/news/393364/russian-plane-carrying-arms-seized-kano


^^ Oh again fake news from stupid american propaganda :lol:



> Russian plane chartered by French peacekeeping mission in Chad and transporting its property


----------



## nawa87

okach1 said:


> ^^ Oh again fake news from stupid american propaganda :lol:


Well propaganda or not, the plane has been seized. I personally called for confirmation.


----------



## NordikNerd

.*EMERGENCY IN THE SCANDINAVIAN SKY.*









Flight SK 1491 from Stockholm, Sweden to Tromsø, northern Norway took off from Arlanda Airport at 10:55 today. About 20 minutes later, the plane, a Boeing 737-600, had to turn back. One of the pilots became ill and requested to return due to security reasons.


----------



## Blackraven

Can anyone explain to me as to why we HAVE NOT YET SOLVED the mystery of Malaysian Airways Flight 370???

It's been like what? 9 months since the incident........and still no wreckage found?

The incident also highlights the weakness and shortcomings of radar-based systems (which is why we need GPS-based tracking ASAP............like what Inmarsat offers)


----------



## Azrain98

^^ it's a conspiracy LOL


----------



## Manazir

princecharming555 said:


> there are many case when the plane crashed and lost huge human lives. atleast not improvement all in the plane security.


say whaaat?


----------



## diablo234

An Embraer EMB-500 crashed into a house just outside of Washington DC, killing six people including a mother and her two young children who were in the house. The neighborhood where the plane crash took place is next to Montgomery County Airpark which is a small airport servicing general aviation aircraft. The airport has an uncontrolled runway, which means that, as opposed to larger airports, there is no air traffic control tower directing final approaches. The pilot involved in the crash was also involved in an airplane crash roughly four years ago in which the pilot escaped with only minor injuries.

*Washington Post: Six killed when plane crashes into house in Gaithersburg*


----------



## shakman

^^I have a co-worker who lives about 1,000 ft from the crash site. There were three homes involved in this tragic incident. The first home was clipped by the aircraft creating a large hole in the first home. Then most of fuselage, striking the front of the second home, landed up against the second home. Both rear stabilizers ended in the front porch. The third home, where the three family members perished, was hit by a section of wing which detached from the fuselage. This section of wing had aviation fuel, hence the massive fire at the third house. The fire department investigators determined that the three fatalities on the ground was due to smoke inhalation. 

http://www.wtop.com/52/3758620/NTSB-investigating-deadly-Montgomery-Co-plane-crash


----------



## netaholics13

Watching breaking news from metro TV Indonesia, an Air Asia a320 SUB-SIN with 155 people onboard have lost contact at 6.20 am (gmt+7)


----------



## marki

Also breaking news in on ABC Australia. 

The Straits Times as well: http://www.straitstimes.com/news/as...ingapore-lost-contact-air-traffic-report-2014

Happens a few hours ago? does it take so long to make the news?

.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ It is a routine flight, yes, but it does not mean that the information will come out as instantly as most of us want. The time right now in Singapore is 12:04pm, in Surabaya, 11:04am. So, if the plane "lost contact" at around 6:20am local time, it would have meant something horribly wrong happened mid-flight, not during departure or arrival.


----------



## Guest

By now it definitely crashed. The best case scenario would be a controlled ditching but the distress signal from the rafts would be by now discovered and announced...

Awful year for aviation. hno:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

So I found out through one of the forumers in another forum the aircraft registration of that fateful flight...



Franz-Bxu said:


> Registration is PK-AXC. hno:


Looking at the aircraft stats, it isn't really that old yet...

More information on the stricken aircraft


----------



## Momo1435

This is a incredible sad end to a very safe year in aviation with a very low number of crashes with mainline commercial aircraft. But that doesn't change the fact that this is a very bleak year for Malaysian aviation, even if this is a flight from AirAsia's Indonesian registered subsidiary Indonesia AirAsia.


----------



## EdnilsonQ




----------



## Manazir

I just can't believe it...AGAIN? Irony that its another malaysian-based Airline. WTF is happening really?


----------



## noir-dresses

There were seventeen no shows on this flight.


----------



## icracked

Malaysia is having a rough yearhno:hno:


----------



## ovnours

There were reports that this flight could have landed somewhere. I wish that was true... But i also remember same reports about the lost 777(


----------



## FNNG

There is a really bad weather and the plane suddenly lost contact after it requested to fly higher...


----------



## [email protected]

Seriously, when was the last year where we did not see a major crash in Indonesia?


----------



## Manazir

noir-dresses said:


> There were seventeen no shows on this flight.


say whaat?

I guess it could be a repeat of AF447 disaster hno:


----------



## Cosmin

The mind boggles. :cripes:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ What makes your mind boggled with all of those stats?


----------



## MrAlpine

With the tail section of the plane being found today, it is likely investigators will soon be able to get to the cockpit voice recorder (CVR) and flight data recorder (FDR). I hope they are in good enough condition to fully recover all stored data.


----------



## Momo1435

> *Accident: Ethiopian B734 at Accra on Jan 10th 2015, runway excursion*
> 
> An Ethiopian Airlines Boeing 737-400 freighter on behalf of Asky, registration ET-AQV performing flight KP-4030 from Lome (Togo) to Accra (Ghana) with 3 crew, landed on Accra's runway 03 at 11:05L (11:05Z) but veered right off the runway, turned around about 180 degrees and came to a stop with substantial damage to gear, nose section, right hand engine and right hand wing. The three crew were taken to hospital with injuries of unknown degree.


http://avherald.com/h?article=4800ff53&opt=0


----------



## Fatfield

Bumps a daisy!

http://news.sky.com/story/1406446/bang-british-airways-plane-hits-hangar


----------



## IlhamBXT

Facebook

























source:Ilmuterbang,com


----------



## tobias

✈ Donetsk Airport | Аеропорт «Донецьк» | 2012 COMPLETED

Donetsk Airport in 2015

















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=741098&page=228

Donetsk Airport in 2012 


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=741098&page=165


traffic control tower








2012








13.01.2015








2015


----------



## shakman

^^ Very sad. hno:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Here's a bigger picture of the (former) Donetsk Airport:



SashOk said:


> Донецк


----------



## Azrain98

this is terrible


----------



## Schumi2011

*Greek fighter jet crashes in Spain killing 10 people*



> Ten people have died in a fighter jet crash at a military base in Spain, the Defence Ministry says.
> 
> Military officials said that the Greek F-16 jet crashed into other planes and exploded at the Los Llanos airbase in Albacete in central Spain.
> 
> One of the pilots performed a wrong manoeuvre during take-off, according to local media. Both pilots were killed.
> 
> Another 13 people have been injured, six of them seriously, according to officials.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-30991950


----------



## dirdam

> *Ten dead and 13 injured after Greek F-16 fighter crashes in Albacete*
> 
> Aircraft collided into stationary planes as it tried to take off during NATO training exercise
> In pictures: F-16 fighter crashes at Los Llanos (Spanish captions)


http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/01/26/inenglish/1422290944_877331.html


----------



## dirdam

10 killed: 2 Greeks and 8 French
21 injured: 11 French and 10 Italian

5 of the injured are major burned, so could be more deaths in the following hours. They have been moved to La Paz hospital in Madrid, 260 km far from Albacete.

The Greek F-16 crashed into five French and Italian planes, that were on the ground ready to start the exercises.

France had eight planes (2 Rafale-B, 2 Alpha Jet, 2 Mirage 2000-D and 2 Mirage 2000-5F) and Italy 6 planes more (4 Harrier and 2 AMX) in this TLP exercises.


----------



## lakapotu

Virtual photo of the crash sequence, from El PAÍS Spanish newspaper

Source: http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/01/26/media/1422298879_525390.html


----------



## Manazir

*Air Asia Flight 8501 Crash - Pilots disabled critical computers moments before crash*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...blish-preliminary-report-on-airasia-jet-probe

Now, WHY on earth would anyone do something stupid like that?? :bash:


----------



## stingr4y

Manazir said:


> *Air Asia Flight 8501 Crash - Pilots disabled critical computers moments before crash*
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...blish-preliminary-report-on-airasia-jet-probe
> 
> Now, WHY on earth would anyone do something stupid like that?? :bash:


There must be some reassons but I prefer to wait for the final investigation than speculate a piece of "puzzle"

Sent from my ASUS_T00G using Tapatalk


----------



## knrOctober

*TransAsia plane crashes in Taipei River: Report*



> A TransAsia Airways flight carrying 58 passengers has crash landed in a river in Taipei on Wednesday, the Dow Jones Newswire has reported.
> 
> The number of casualties and survivors is unclear. TransAsia couldn't be reached for comment.
> 
> The ATR-72 turboprop took off from Taipei's Songshan Airport at 10:45 a.m. local time and crashed en route to the outlying island of Kinmen, according to local TV.
> 
> A tweet from live flight tracker FlightRader 24 said the plane crashed three minutes after takeoff.
> 
> Photos from dashcam footage on cars have been circulating on Twitter, showing the plane as it impacted the Keelung River.




http://www.cnbc.com/id/102395047#.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ And below is a video of the same crash another user found on YouTube:


Kintoy said:


>


----------



## fozzy

It's amazing that it didn't hit that apartment block. R.I.P. to the passengers that didn't make it.


----------



## hkskyline

*Live Camera of Taipei Rescue Scene *
Source : TVBS

_Click the below photo :_


----------



## JanVL

*France's transport minister confirms that there are no survivors from the plane crash.*

_French Interior Ministry spokesman Pierre-Henry Brandet says debris from the accident has been located and that the plane crashed at an altitude of 2,000 meters in the Alps._


----------



## JanVL

Crash site area


----------



## danielionutb

What a terrible accident for Lufthansa group..  R.I.P to all 142 passengers and 6 crew members.


----------



## TorinoBianconera88

isn't it possibile that the reason could be the flight sensors that gave a huge problem to a lufthansa airbus a321 last week on a Bilbao- Monaco flight?


----------



## firoz bharmal

RIP......


----------



## webeagle12

TorinoBianconera88 said:


> isn't it possibile that the reason could be the flight sensors that gave a huge problem to a lufthansa airbus a321 last week on a Bilbao- Monaco flight?


Sure or about a million other reasons that so don't jump into conclusions.


----------



## KaiserSoze

More than a dozen school children were on that flight! This year is looking bad for aviation.


----------



## danielionutb

KaiserSoze said:


> More than a dozen school children were on that flight! This year is looking bad for aviation.


I'm not sure if this year is looking bad for aviation but should be more attention at the maintanance and security.


----------



## Manazir

What I find really weird and suspicious is that just a min after reaching 38,000 feet, the aircraft started descending rapidly for 8 (some say 10) straight minutes and are you really telling me that there was no time for any distress call or mayday of some sort during this time?? 
It went a routine check just yesterday so I don't think something was wrong with the aircraft itself...
All we can hope now is for the right answers to come out as soon as possible...because this is scaring me a bit, I had Germanwings flight last month and my next flight is gonna be with Germanwings as well, over the Alps to Milan.


----------



## KaiserSoze

Manazir said:


> What I find really weird and suspicious is that just a min after reaching 38,000 feet, the aircraft started descending rapidly for 8 (some say 10) straight minutes and are you really telling me that there was no time for any distress call or mayday of some sort during this time??
> It went a routine check just yesterday so I don't think something was wrong with the aircraft itself...
> All we can hope now is for the right answers to come out as soon as possible...because this is scaring me a bit, I had Germanwings flight last month and my next flight is gonna be with Germanwings as well, over the Alps to Milan.


They say the safest airline to fly in following an accident is the one that just experienced it. They will check everything.


----------



## tahir_dj

Its such a terrible news. 
just cant imagain what the families are going through. And especially for those young kids..

I alway wonder why dont plane have parachute installed in them on top about 3 big ones on a320 size plane 
incase of emergency like these where plane just decend pilot can pull the parachute out there is always at least 50% chance of surviving


----------



## StuZealand

I don't normally post over here, but my sympathies to all involved in this tragedy.

I just saw a video of the crash site on the news. Wreckage scattered over a large area of hillside.

RIP.


----------



## chuboy

tahir_dj said:


> I alway wonder why dont plane have parachute installed in them on top about 3 big ones on a320 size plane


Easy, because it wouldn't work, at all - not even a little bit.


----------



## sacto7654

We need to right now look at the possibility there was some sort of rapid loss of cabin pressure when the plane was flying at 38,000 feet (11,582 meters) altitude. At that altitude, the flight crew--if they're not wearing oxygen masks--would only maintain consciousness for 15-20 seconds. It's possible that they had just enough time to initiate an emergency descent, but lost consciousness early in the descent phase from 38,000 feet. As such, with the flight crew incapacitated, we essentially had a perfect controlled flight into terrain (CFIT) from the start of the descent.


----------



## condor rojo

tahir_dj said:


> I alway wonder why dont plane have parachute installed in them on top about 3 big ones on a320 size plane
> incase of emergency like these where plane just decend pilot can pull the parachute out there is always at least 50% chance of surviving


Only work in small planes, likes Cessna or Beechcraft. An A320 weight more than 70 tons, there're not a parachute than can stop the falling of that weight.


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

I saw the screenshot from Flight radar - they just reached 38000 as they turned left over the sea-coast line and after that they started to descent. And they descent straight. No turns, no nothing. And probably pilots knew that they will reach Alps soon. I am going to conclusion, that their steering wasn't working. If I as an amateur - aviation hobbyist can get to the conclusion, that if there are mountains just in front of me soon, and I have a problems with engines (which happened probably), then I would turn back and try to "land" - well, hard-land on the sea. Which they just passed over. So if they didn't done that, my conclusion is the engines shut off and the mechanics / hydraulics / steering had broken.
OR they passed away because of decompression...


----------



## MrAlpine

It is very unlikely that a plane suffers from loss of steering, loss of engine power and loss of communication with air traffic control all at the same time by some technical failure, since these are all different systems which operate independant from each other.

To me, the rapid decompression theory sounds most likely. It would explain why the pilots decreased altitude without contacting air traffic control. If the oxygen supply failed, or they did not manage to get their masks on in time, the pilots would have no chance of landing the plane safely.

Still it is too early to draw any conclusions though. There may be hundred reasons why the plane crashed. Even suicide cannot be excluded at this point in time. I am glad one of the black boxes has already been found, hopefully that will shed some light on this accident.


----------



## manhuelofspain

subir gif


----------



## lakapotu

This aircraft was 24h being repaired the day before the crash at the Düsseldorf airport fixing a problem in the landing gear, according Spanish local press


----------



## HelloMoto163

Very sad.

Some years ago I flew to Barcelona and we had a problem with the anti-ice stuff shortly before Spain, the plane returned and landed in Switzerland to replace the plane. Creepy.
Maybe similar problem. But was an a319 I think.


----------



## Maadeuurija

I would guess based on the current information it was a controlled descent into ground because either a) disoriented crew and/or autopilot which was broken because by some probe/computer error... Wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

OK I was reading more about that. So it really looks like a decompression in pilot cabin, they maybe tried to do something, but they didn't make it due to a loss of oxygen and or very low temperature. So they passed away and plane was triggered into descent, until they hit the mountains.


----------



## JanVL

> *Germanwings Pilot Was Locked Out of Cockpit Before Crash in France*
> 
> 
> PARIS — As officials struggled Wednesday to explain why a jet with 150 people on board crashed in relatively clear skies, an investigator said evidence from a cockpit voice recorder indicated one pilot left the cockpit before the plane’s descent and was unable to get back in.
> 
> A senior military official involved in the investigation described “very smooth, very cool” conversation between the pilots during the early part of the flight from Barcelona to Düsseldorf. Then the audio indicated that one of the pilots left the cockpit and could not re-enter.
> 
> “The guy outside is knocking lightly on the door and there is no answer,” the investigator said. “And then he hits the door stronger and no answer. There is never an answer.”
> 
> He said, “You can hear he is trying to smash the door down.”
> 
> While the audio seemed to give some insight into the circumstances leading up to the Germanwings crash, it also left many questions unanswered.
> 
> "We don’t know yet the reason why one of the guys went out,” said the official, who requested anonymity because the investigation is continuing. "But what is sure is that at the very end of the flight, the other pilot is alone and does not open the door."
> 
> The data from the voice recorder seems only to deepen the mystery surrounding the crash and provides no indication of the condition or activity of the pilot who remained in the cockpit. The descent from 38,000 feet over about 10 minutes was alarming but still gradual enough to indicate that the twin-engine Airbus A320 had not been damaged catastrophically . At no point during the descent was there any communication from the cockpit to air traffic controllers or any other signal of an emergency.
> 
> When the plane plowed into craggy mountains northeast of Nice, it was traveling with enough speed that it was all but pulverized, killing the 144 passengers and crew of six and leaving behind almost no apparent clues about what caused the crash.
> 
> The French aviation authorities have made public very little, officially, about the nature of the information that has been recovered from the audio recording, and it was not clear whether it was partial or complete. France’s Bureau of Investigations and Analyses confirmed only that human voices and other cockpit sounds had been detected and would be subjected to detailed analysis.
> 
> Asked about the new evidence revealed in the cockpit recordings, Martine del Bono, a bureau spokeswoman, declined to comment.
> 
> "Our teams continue to work on analyzing the CVR,” she said, referring to the cockpit voice recorder. "As soon as we have accurate information we intend to hold a press conference.”
> 
> Meanwhile, prosecutors in Marseille, who have been charged with a separate criminal inquiry into the crash, could not immediately be reached for comment. Brice Robin, the Marseille prosecutor, was due to meet Thursday morning with the families of the crash victims.
> 
> At the crash site, a senior official working on the investigation said, workers found the casing of the plane’s other black box, the flight data recorder, but the memory card containing data on the plane’s altitude, speed, location and condition was not inside, apparently having been thrown loose or destroyed by the impact.
> 
> The flight’s trajectory ahead of the crash also left many unanswered questions.
> 
> Rémi Jouty, the director of the French Bureau of Investigations and Analysis, said at a news conference that the plane took off at around 10 a.m. local time from Barcelona and that the last message sent from the pilot to air traffic controllers had been at 10:30 a.m., which indicated that the plane was proceeding on course.
> 
> But minutes later, the plane inexplicably began to descend, Mr. Jouty said. At 10:40 and 47 seconds, the plane reported its last radar position, at an altitude of 6,175 feet. “The radar could follow the plane until the point of impact,” he said.
> 
> Mr. Jouty said the plane slammed into a mountainside and disintegrated, scattering debris over a wide area, and making it difficult to analyze what had happened.
> 
> It often takes months or even years to determine the causes of plane crashes, but a little more than a year after the disappearance of a Malaysian airlines jetliner that has never been found, the loss of the Germanwings flight is shaping up to be particularly perplexing to investigators.
> 
> One of the main questions outstanding is why the pilots did not communicate with air traffic controllers as the plane began its unusual descent, suggesting that either the pilots or the plane’s automated systems may have been trying to maintain control of the aircraft as it lost altitude.
> 
> Among the theories that have been put forward by air safety analysts not involved in the investigation is the possibility that the pilots could have been incapacitated by a sudden event such as a fire or a drop in cabin pressure.
> 
> A senior French official involved in the investigation, who spoke on the condition of anonymity, said that the lack of communication from the pilots during the plane’s descent was disturbing, and that the possibility that their silence was deliberate could not be ruled out.
> 
> “I don’t like it,” said the French official, who cautioned that his initial analysis was based on the very limited information currently available. “To me, it seems very weird: this very long descent at normal speed without any communications, though the weather was absolutely clear.”
> 
> This official said that the lack of communication suggested that the pilots might have been incapacitated as a result of an onboard failure such as a loss of cabin pressure, which could have deprived the crew members of oxygen.
> 
> While all pilots are equipped with emergency oxygen masks, the pilots would first have to be aware that a depressurization had occurred, the official said.
> 
> “If for any reason they don’t detect the problem in time, they would black out,” the official said.
> 
> “So far, we don’t have any evidence that points clearly to a technical explanation,” the official said. “So we have to consider the possibility of deliberate human responsibility.”
> 
> Mr. Jouty said it was far too early in the investigation to speculate about possible causes.
> 
> “At this moment I have no beginning of a scenario,” Mr. Jouty said. However, he said there was not yet any evidence available that would support either a theory of a depressurization or of a midair explosion
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Speaking on the French radio station RTL, Interior Minister Bernard Cazeneuve said on Wednesday morning that terrorism was not a likely “hypothesis at the moment,” but that no theories had been definitively excluded. Mr. Cazeneuve said the size of the area over which debris was scattered suggested that the aircraft had not exploded in the air but rather had disintegrated on impact.
> 
> Lufthansa, the parent company of Germanwings, has characterized the crash as an accident. The airline has not disclosed the identities of the pilots, except to say that the captain was a 10-year veteran with more than 6,000 hours of flying time in A320s.
> 
> The French Bureau of Investigations and Analysis, which is leading the technical inquiry into the crash, sent seven investigators to the crash site on Tuesday. They have been joined by their counterparts from Germany, as well as by technical advisers from Airbus and CFM International, the manufacturer of the plane’s engines.
> 
> Speaking on Europe 1 radio, Jean-Paul Troadec, a former director of the French air accident investigation bureau, said one of the big challenges for investigators would be to protect the debris at the crash site from any inadvertent damage.
> 
> “We need to ensure that all the evidence is well preserved,” Mr. Troadec said, referring both to the pieces of the plane littered across the steep slopes as well as to the remains of the victims. The identification of the victims will most likely require matching DNA from the remains with samples from relatives.
> 
> The recovery effort will be a laborious task, given the state of the wreckage, the difficult terrain and the fact that the crash site is so remote that it could be reached only by helicopter.
> 
> Cabin depressurization, one of the possibilities speculated about on Wednesday, has occurred before, perhaps most notably in the crash of a Cypriot passenger plane in 2005 that killed all 121 people on board as it approached Athens. In that case, Helios Airways Flight 522, a slow loss of pressure rendered both pilots and all the passengers on the Boeing 737 jet unconscious for more than three-quarters of an hour before the aircraft ran out of fuel and slammed into a wooded gorge near the Greek capital.
> 
> Investigators eventually determined that the primary cause of that crash was a series of human errors, including deficient maintenance checks on the ground and a failure by the pilots to heed emergency warning signals.


http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/26/world/europe/germanwings-airbus-crash.html?smid=tw-bna&_r=0


----------



## munchymunch

What's going on........


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Well that sounds a little ominous.....


----------



## munchymunch

Terrorism
Pilot Suicide
Medical emergency while the other cockpit is locked out?

Wow, I cant imagine what those people where going through.


----------



## EduardSA

> For the record, I looked up and found the flight crew operating manual for the Airbus A320 plane just now. I read the whole section regarding the cockpit security system. There is in fact a keypad outside the cockpit door. Normally it can be used to request access to the cockpit, using a code. It sounds a buzzer in the cockpit.
> 
> There is an emergency code that can be entered, which if no action is taken inside the cockpit that will unlock the door automatically.
> 
> However the pilot in the cockpit can put the door in Lock mode. which overrides the Buzzer, the keypad and emergency access for a pre-selected time of anywhere between 5 - 20 minutes.
> 
> According to this the only way the pilot outside the cockpit would have not been able to use the emergency code is if the pilot inside used the Lock function. That would disable the emergency lock long enough to crash the plane.
> 
> One other thing. In case of cockpit pressure loss, the door unlocks automatically. *It didn't unlock thus there was no pressure loss.*


- Craig Albrechtson at Huffington Post

Also a video explaining the locking system:


----------



## MrAlpine

That's some very useful information, thanks!


----------



## Langolier

It all sounds scary, and bizzare at the same time  If it was some kind of a suicide mission, then how can you ever trust the people that are flying your plane?! I won't jump into any conclusions, it's way too early to say anything...


----------



## keokiracer

It was just stated in a press conference that the co-pilot deliberately downed the plane


----------



## tosic

*Breaking BBC news*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-32063587



> *Germanwings plane crash: Co-pilot 'started descent'*
> 
> The co-pilot of the Germanwings flight that crashed into the French Alps took sole control of plane and intentionally started the descent, officials say.
> French prosecutors, citing information from the cockpit voice recorder said the pilot had just left the cockpit and had been unable to re-enter it.


Updated! looks like he crashed the plane deliberately. 



> The co-pilot of the Germanwings flight that crashed into the French Alps wanted to "destroy the plane", French investigators have said.


----------



## keokiracer

Let me back up my statement above with a source:



> *Co-pilot started plane's descent*
> "Then we hear the commander asking the co-pilot to take over.
> 
> "Then we hear the sound of a chair being pushed back on the door closing.
> 
> "The co-pilot uses the flight monitoring system to start the descent of the plane.
> 
> "This action can only be voluntary - it is not automatic."





> Co-pilot 'alive and breathing when he crashed plane'
> [...]
> "We hear breathing and you can hear this breathing until the moment of impact, so we know the co-pilot was still alive. at this point."





> 'Breathing normal, no sense of panic'
> Mr Robin repeats that the co-pilot's breathing was "normal".
> 
> "There's no sense of panic.
> 
> "It classic human breathing so we think he was alive.
> 
> "It seems like this, at least, in the recording."


http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/germanwings-plane-crash-live-updates-5401806


----------



## Maadeuurija

They should change the Emergency code procedure to something that would eliminate something like this happening again... Maybe the Lock mode should be limited to 5min after which the code could be entered(during a period of 5min after which it can be locked again) and the code should be randomly generated before each flight?


----------



## Momo1435

The rule to always have 2 people in the cockpit should already be enough. If the captain or the co-pilot has to go to the bathroom one member of the cabin crew should replace him or her in the cockpit. This is already mandatory in the US, and common practice at several airlines from other parts of the world.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Ok, folks... looks like the speculation game has begun on the *Germanwings* tragedy. I understand that all of us have their own thoughts, opinions, and ideas about what really happened, why things happened, and what could have been done to address the matter. But, on the matter of discussing pilots who may or may not be Muslim as "terrorists" or otherwise (that caused or led to the accident), please, this is *NOT* the right place to bring up that matter. If you have nothing else to say other than "if Muslim piloted the plane down", then you should be warned that you may be suspended from posting in, if not expelled from, the forum.


----------



## NordikNerd

Before 9/11 there was *no security door* into the airplane cockpit, but after Mohammed Atta and his gang broke into the cockpit of AA flight 11 and used boxcutters to cripple the pilots, there were security doors installed on all aircrafts.

Then *with the security door *installed, depressed pilot Andreas Lubitz managed to take over a germanwings aircraft and crash it in the alps. Maybe this similar scenario also happend to the Malaysian Airlines plane that went missing in the indian ocean.

A Security door is a double edge sword, it cut both ways. 

I didnt fly since 1997 and I probably will never fly anymore. If something goes wrong aboard an aircraft it could get fatal. If an accident happends to a bus/ferry/train it's very uncommon that all people aboard die, at least you have a chance of survival, but when a jumbojet goes down you cant do anything.


----------



## tosic

Flying is safer than any of them you just mentioned


----------



## ESPImperium

If it is a mass murder/suicide, the improvement to the flight deck I'd make is:

1) Whenever a pilot/co-pilot needs to leave the flight deck for whatever reason, the senior flight attendant must take their place. It may lead to having the senior flight attendant being given simulator training for classes of aircraft.

2) The door lock system needs changed. Unsure how this can be done, but I'd suggest that a code can be entered that the transponder recognises as a pilot hijack and sends out a squawk to correspond to this. That is one area I'd change.

3) The final thing I'd do is that whenever a change/deviation from the agreed course in autopilot, both pilot and co-pilot need to enter a password into their side of the flight deck. Think of something like when a submarine launches a missile for a crude example.

One thing that needs to be looked at, and it harks back to the fall of MH370/MH17/QZ8501 and now 4U9525 that there needs to be a live telemetry beam back to the operator/manufacturer in some way. Black boxes should have the full parameters yes, but if there was a 60sec beam back by every aircraft reporting maybes 256 or 512 items of data including GPS/Altitude/Track. I know there are people more qualified than me can answer this technically. Surly there are enough satellites up in space that can handle this, even re-activate older satellites to handle this increased bandwidth/data?

These past 18 months have been a wake up call to the aviation industry. An industry that adapts to change better than any out there. The next few years will show how much can change.


----------



## NordikNerd

tosic said:


> Flying is safer than any of them you just mentioned


It´s safe until something happends. For those 150 passengers aboard the Germanwings flight 9525 it wasnt safe, it was lethal. 
If there is a malfunction aboard your mode of transport, what would you choose to travel with? 
Car, bus, ferry, train or aircraft ?

Same thing with nuclear power stations. Yes those are safe, but only until an accident occurs.


----------



## keokiracer

NordikNerd said:


> Same thing with nuclear power stations. Yes those are safe, but only until an accident occurs.


Same counts for your car.


----------



## MrAlpine

NordikNerd said:


> The depressed pilot Andreas Lubitz caused the death of *all* the 150 people onboard the Germanwings flight. No one survived. Same thing with the MH17 & 370 and the AF447. The lives and deaths of those passengers were in the hands of the flight crew.


I find it quite alarming that you manage to compare the crash of MH17 with the Germanwings crash, since both accidents have completely different causes. Insinuating that the lives of the passengers of flight MH17 are lost due to the flight crew, is like saying some train driver is responsible when the perfectly safe bridge he drives on suddenly collapses, drowning all passengers to their deaths. In both cases, the flight/train crew are unable to prevent it from happening.



keokiracer said:


> NordikNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a bus falls into a cliff, it's not going to be at 700km/h. A bus passenger has the possibility to brake the window with an emergency hammer, this is nothing you can do with a window of a plane.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you meant they died when they crashed? Oh yeah, because when a bus falls into a cliff everyone's gonna be alive in that bus after it's fallen in.
Click to expand...

I bet you didn't know bus passengers can stand much more than airplane passengers do keoki. Oh no... actually they don't  This crash in Brazil, leaving 54 dead, has only happened two weeks ago. Another crash in Peru, four days ago, led to the death of 36 people.



NordikNerd said:


> Your are a 100% in control of your car.


Exactly that is the reason why air travel is so incredibly safe. Unlike computers, human beings make mistakes. Certainly good education decreases the risk of making a mistake, but you cannot rule it out entirely. In fact, 90% of all car accidents are (mainly) caused by human failure. According to the Dutch Civil Aviation Authority only 46% of all crashes in aviation are caused by human failure. In stressful situations, computers just perform better than humans do.

One of my teachers at university once told me how to put safety into more concrete terms. Safety is the result of the risk to get involved into an accident times the consequences it has (injuries). In formula form:

Safety = risk * consequences

Even though the consequences of being in an airplane crash may be higher than in a car accident, the risk of getting involved is much, much smaller. And I am perfectly fine with that.


----------



## hkskyline

*Air Canada flight leaves runway in Halifax, 25 sent to hospital
Federal investigators called in to probe 'hard landing'*
CBC News _Excerpt_
Posted: Mar 29, 2015 1:44 AM AT 










An Air Canada flight from Toronto to Halifax left the runway as it landed at the Halifax Stanfield International Airport early Sunday morning, sending 25 people to hospital with injuries that are not considered life-threatening.

Flight AC624 "took a very hard landing and skidded off the runway" at approximately 12:35 a.m. AT said Peter Spurway, a spokesman for the Halifax Stanfield International Airport.

"Right now, we have some minor injuries. Nothing that is deemed to be life-threatening," he said.

There were 132 passengers and five crew members on board. Officials originally said only 16 people were injured in the incident. 

Spurway said the incident was not a crash because it is believed the plane was under control as it came in. He said there's no indication what caused the hard landing and he did not know the condition of the plane.

The airport is closed and will remain closed until at least 9 a.m. AT, said Spurway, adding that the plane will need to be removed from the airfield before flights can resume.

Electricity was out at the airport at the time of the incident, and remained off for at least an hour after. Nova Scotia Power, the local utility, tweeted at 2:12 a.m. AT that power had been restored.

"We're not sure if the two incidents are related," said Spurway. Federal investigators have been called, he said.

Passenger Randy Hall said the plane was circling the airport for at least 30 minutes waiting for a good time to land. As the plane was coming down, there was "a big flash," he said.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ The aircraft in question is an A320-200, with registration C-FTJP.








- Source
- Image Source


----------



## fieldsofdreams

All right. I noticed that there was quite a flurry of heated debates on this thread, some of which were irrelevant to the topics on hand... so I deleted them to avoid spreading trouble.


----------



## Momo1435

Daytime pictures of the Air Canada A320.



Right side view of aircraft, daytime by TSBCanada, on Flickr


Front & right side view of aircraft, daytime by TSBCanada, on Flickr


see the engine in the background.


Left side view of aircraft, daytime by TSBCanada, on Flickr


It's believed that the plane hit power lines on approach resulting in landing short of the runway before skidding onto the tarmac. Luckily for the passengers the plane didn't caught fire or break up, otherwise this accident could have turned into a disaster. The plane write off of course, this is too much damage to repair.


----------



## Cager

Reminds me of the Asiana 214 crash landing - thankfully nobody died!


----------



## hoaidanh52

Not a very good year for aviation


----------



## gentem

Last year's malaysian airlines mh370 was suspected to be a case of rouge pilot suicide. pathetic that the 2 crew in cockpit rule was not introduced in eu then hno: RIP


----------



## keokiracer

gentem said:


> Last year's malaysian airlines mh370 was suspected to be a case of rouge pilot suicide. pathetic that the 2 crew in cockpit rule was not introduced in eu then hno: RIP


Aer you sure you aren't talking about the French crash?


----------



## shakman

gentem said:


> Last year's malaysian airlines mh370 was suspected to be a case of rouge pilot suicide. pathetic that the 2 crew in cockpit rule was not introduced in eu then hno: RIP


Suspected but never proven. It's just one of how many theories.


----------



## Silly_Walks

MrAlpine said:


> Safety = risk * consequences


I think the formula you were trying to quote is:

risk = chance * consequences (aka impact)


----------



## King_PT

A bomb threat was called for a Turkish Airlines flight this morning, with destination to Lisbon. The plane had then to go back to Istanbul. Flight number TK1759

Source (in portuguese): http://expresso.sapo.pt/aviao-turco...olta-para-tras-devido-a-ameca-de-boma=f918032


----------



## Patrick Highrise

If I am correct it allready the third one (threat to Turkish Airlines) this week I heard of..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/t...landing-note-word-bomb-discovered-toilet.html

http://national.bgnnews.com/bomb-scare-on-turkish-airlines-flight-haberi/4700


----------



## jcbeau09

*Malaysian 370 will be founded??*

It is true or not!!!

Check this video!!!

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-08/malaysian-air-team-still-hopeful-as-search-deadline-looms

Regards,


----------



## AsHalt

jcbeau09 said:


> It is true or not!!!
> 
> Check this video!!!
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...r-team-still-hopeful-as-search-deadline-looms
> 
> Regards,


I think it's just click bait ,it looks too much like a script.


----------



## keokiracer

The link itself is not bait or anything, it legitimately links to bloomberg.com
However, the 'title' that was added is complete bullshit


----------



## BREAKING_NEWS

Hmmm ... I dont thing we ever got a story like this.

Alaska Airlines flight makes emergency landing near Seattle.

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/mobile/latestnews/alaska-airlines-flight/1782632.html

SEATTLE, WASHINGTON: A Los Angeles-bound Alaska Airlines flight made an emergency landing at a Seattle-area airport on Monday (Apr 13) afternoon after it took off with a worker trapped in a cargo area under the cabin, where he had fallen asleep, the US carrier said in a statement.
The pilot of Alaska Airlines flight 448 reported hearing banging from beneath the aircraft after takeoff from Seattle-Tacoma International Airport, south of Seattle, the statement said.
When the aircraft returned after being in the air for 14 minutes, a ramp agent was found inside the pressurized and temperature-controlled front cargo hold, the statement said.
After exiting, the Menzies Aviation employee told authorities he had fallen asleep, Alaska Airlines said in a statement.
"The ramp agent appeared OK, and was transported to the hospital as a precaution," the airline said on its website. "We are actively investigating the matter."


----------



## Langolier

...what's there to investigate? He fell asleep


----------



## KaiserSoze

An Asiana A320 skids off the runway at Hiroshima Airport. Twenty with minor injuries.

http://news.yahoo.com/reports-plane-skids-off-runway-japan-20-injured-131754698.html


----------



## chuboy

Two very similar incidents from Asiana, I no longer have faith in the competency of their pilots and will be crossing that airline from my list of potential carriers to consider for any travel.

Thank goodness no one was killed at least!


----------



## WatcherZero

UK government has ordered suspension of flights between Sharm-El-Sheikh and UK because it believe a bomb was onboard the Russian flight.


Edit: US now following suit and saying they have intelligence it was a bomb.


----------



## sponge_bob

sponge_bob said:


> 02 november....I'll bet against the tail strike and aft bulkhead failure as a cause. Something bad that was brought on board caused it.


I said so all along.


----------



## WatcherZero

French investigators now 80% sure it was a bomb from cockpit sound, also reportedly some of the bodies had wounds from an explosion. Attention turning back to security at the airport with Egyptians interviewing ground staff, with the revelation many security cameras were non working and screens weren't manned. Airport staff also regularly offering passengers the chance to bypass security for a fee. A British plane landing at the airport a couple of months ago had to take evasive action from a missile passing within 1000ft, the Egyptian government claimed it was a training exercise round and the Dft accepted their explanation but now they aren't so sure.


----------



## sponge_bob

Antonov AN-12 needs digging out.











I say, careful now chaps!!!


----------



## Oplot-M

^^ ^^
News? :nuts:

This photo was taken July 28, 2010 in Afghanistan.
^^ ^^


> HELMAND PROVINCE, Afghanistan (July 28, 2010) Equipment Operator 2nd Class Padraig Martin, a Seabee assigned to Naval Mobile Construction Battalion (NMCB) 5, uses a bulldozer to smooth an area where a cargo plane crash-landed. The Seabees removed the passengers from the plane and performed first aid until rescue personnel arrived. There were no injuries during the crash. NMCB-5 is deployed to Afghanistan executing general engineering, infrastructure construction and project management to support Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Engineering Aide 1st Class David Miller/Released)
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/..._where_a_cargo_plane_crash-landed.jpg?uselang


^^ ^^
According to ANTONOV’s data, this aircraft was taken out of service (officially) but continued to fly. 

Unsuccessful attempt!


----------



## sponge_bob

Oplot-M said:


> Unsuccessful attempt!


Very, in your case. This is a photo of the recent Sudan Antonov AN-12 crash.

_No Sand _you see. Big giveaway normally.


----------



## Oplot-M

^^ ^^


> On November 4, 2015, after take off from Juba airport, South Sudan, AN−12 transport crashed. It fell at a distance of 800 m from the runway.
> On information being in the ANTONOV Company’s disposal, the AN−12B, side EY−406, factory No.01347704, was registered in Republic of Tajikistan. *This aircraft was constructed at Tashkent Aircraft Production Plant on February 26, 1971.*
> *According to ANTONOV’s data, this AN−12B (factory No.01347704) had no enough possibilities to perform flights. The fact is that maintenance forms requested by the Operational manual, including those on service life extension and works to provide further safety operation, have been not performed in time. *
> In accordance with International ICAO requirements, aviation authority of South Sudan, the country where the aircraft crashed, or Republic of Tajikistan, the country, where the aircraft was registered, has to officially inform State Aviation Administration of Ukraine or Ukrainian Bureau on investigation of catastrophes and incidents of civil aircraft about the crash. Aviation authority of Ukraine will take a decision about participation of ANTONOV in investigation of this crash.
> ANTONOV Company presents condolences to families of people suffered from the AN−12B crash.
> http://www.antonov.com/news/427


once again 


Oplot-M said:


> Unsuccessful attempt!


and 


Oplot-M said:


> Antonov planes are among the most reliable in the world.


----------



## sponge_bob

*Antonov AN-12* Catches fire on startup and burns out on runway in Leipzig. 




























More .... > http://avherald.com/h?article=46699ed9


----------



## Oplot-M

^^ ^^


> 1. These pics were taken more than two years ago.
> 2. We're talking about the AN-12. All of these aircraft were in operation for over 40 years!
> 3. Other aircraft manufacturers have more similar incidents. Antonov planes are among the most reliable in the world.
> 
> What are your goals? It seems to me that you were offended by an engineer of the Antonov Company. Maybe he stole your girlfriend or wife? I think you're pissed off, but it's not Antonov Company fault if she wants to be with him.


----------



## sponge_bob

Turkey just shot down a Russian Air Force SU-24 on the Syrian Border. The plane crashed inside Syria a minute or two after being struck and one of the 2 crew members is reported to be dead despite both bailing out of the stricken plane. 

I don't think any NATO country ever downed a Soviet operated or a Russian operated plane with a missile before.


----------



## xalexey

Pilot shot (when he descended on a parachute).


On Saturday, Amos Gilad, director of the political-security bureau in the Defense Ministry, said at a public event in Beersheba that Russia has breached Israeli airspace more than once since it began intervening in Syria, but that the close security coordination between Jerusalem and Moscow had prevented any incidents like the one on the Turkish-Syrian border last week.

"Russian air force pilots at times cross into Israeli airspace. [But] thanks to the excellent security coordination [between Israel and Russia], which started right after the meeting between [Prime Minister Benjamin] Netanyahu and Putin [two months ago], and in which defined areas of operation were set, the Israel Defense Forces and the Russian military agreed on security arrangements, "Gilad Said
…we created an open channel for coordination so as to prevent misunderstandings, because Russian planes are not trying to attack us and therefore it is not necessary to automatically – even if there is a mistake – to shoot them down.”
*Good example. Israel - an ally against terrorism.
*Turkey - an accomplice of terrorists.

Aircraft do not knock (6 seconds trespassing)


----------



## Scanderbeg

I'm sure there's a political thread you can take this to.


----------



## xalexey

I'm sure - Aviation Incident


----------



## Fatfield

xalexey said:


> I'm sure - Aviation Incident


I'm sure this isn't a political thread either.


----------



## xalexey

There is no policy. It - Aircraft incident.
Discuss Aviation incident. Without policy. Where politics?


----------



## Oplot-M

^^ ^^



xalexey said:


> *Good example. Israel - an ally against terrorism.
> *Turkey - an accomplice of terrorists.


hno:
This is 'pure politics' :bash:


----------



## Fatfield

A man has died after being sucked into an engine at Mumbai airport.

Sky News

BBC


----------



## Mlo

*Air France from Mauritius to CDG diverted to Mombasa, Kenya*










An Air France flight from Mauritius to Paris was forced to land after a suspected bomb was found in the toilet, police say.

The Boeing 777, carrying 459 passengers and 14 crew members, diverted to Mombasa in Kenya after the suspicious device was discovered.

Mombasa
The plane was forced to land in Mombasa

Those on board were evacuated and the suspected bomb removed. Bomb disposal experts are investigating.

The airport was closed during the operation.

Kenyan police spokesman Charles Owino said: "It requested an emergency landing when a device suspected to be an explosive was discovered in the lavatory."

http://news.sky.com/story/1609343/suspected-bomb-in-toilet-forces-plane-to-land


----------



## sponge_bob

Mlo said:


> An Air France flight from Mauritius to Paris was forced to land after a suspected bomb was found in the toilet, police say.


It was a fake. A retired French policeman has been arrested.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35151533


----------



## Erajasthan

Thanks for sharing it guys.


----------



## dirdam

On 19 December, Alaska Airlines flight 27 from Chicago to Seattle landed on Taxiway T, which is situated between two parallel runways, 16R and 16C. The flight was operated by N477AS, a Boeing 737-900ER.



> *Alaska Airlines pilot mistakes taxiway for runway at Sea-Tac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane landed on the Tango taxiway, which is second from the right, between the third runway at the extreme right edge of the airport, and the center runway.
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/...rlines-pilot-mistakes-taxiway-for-runway.html





> *Incident: Alaska B739 at Seattle on Dec 19th 2015, landed on taxiway*
> 
> http://avherald.com/h?article=4918ebe1



This event reminded me another very similar happened in Barcelona 10 years ago, when an Aeroflot Tu-154 landed on the taxiway T instead of runway 25R.



> *Informe técnico IN-005/2005*
> 
> Incidente grave de la aeronave Tupolev 154M, matrícula RA-85644, operada por Aeroflot, en el Aeropuerto de Barcelona (España), el 27 de febrero de 2005
> 
> http://www.fomento.gob.es/NR/rdonlyres/FA391BCD-CFC4-41DF-A9D0-C13276172A63/21587/2005_005_IN.pdf



I wonder how it is possible to make such a mistake, at least in conditions of good visibility as apparently was in both cases.


----------



## sacto7654

I read that Runway 16C was _just_ recently repaved and as such, there were essentially very few tire landing marks on the end of the runway. Also, it had just rained recently and with both Runway 16C and Taxiway Tango wet, it was nearly impossible to tell which one was the runway and which one was the taxiway.

I'm sure Seattle International Airport authorities will likely change the landing lights and put special markings on the surface of Taxiway Tango to prevent such incidents in the future. They were *VERY* lucky there wasn't another plane taxiing on Tango or there would have been a horrible tragedy.


----------



## Zaz965

I don't know the souce, sorry


----------



## Zaz965

just photshop
source: http://message.snopes.com/showthread.php?t=57385


----------



## sponge_bob

Turkish 777 diverts to Shannon after unspecified written threat. Left outfield for the next few hours before the security checking starts.


http://m.rte.ie/news/2016/0124/762542-plane-shannon-alert/


----------



## sponge_bob

Delta on LAX-MSP flight friday.plane Diverts to Salt Lake so the captain can get rid of his own "unruly crew". 

http://avherald.com/h?article=492cfc53&opt=0


----------



## Fatfield

Seven people injured due to turbulence on an AA flight from Miami to Milan.

http://news.sky.com/story/1629063/seven-injured-after-turbulence-grounds-plane


----------



## NordikNerd

*AA904*










American Airlines flight from Rio to Miami makes 'emergency landing' in Brasilia: Second flight grounded in two days after passengers and crew sickened with mystery illness. 

Is this sickness a secret terrorist attack ?


----------



## sponge_bob

NordikNerd said:


> Is this sickness a secret terrorist attack ?


No, the vile infection is commonly called _US Airline Food_. 

What about this other incident Ex LHR this week.??

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/american-airlines-flight-aa109-london-7258343


----------



## NordikNerd

sponge_bob said:


> No, the vile infection is commonly called _US Airline Food_.
> 
> What about this other incident Ex LHR this week.??
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/american-airlines-flight-aa109-london-7258343


Maybe it's the new method of terror. Instead of placing a bomb in the aircraft, they put some kind of virus in the airline food. 


*Possible causes:*
_1. Problem in the galley. It is possible that the flight crew felt sick due to a problem with a machine in the galley. An oven may have been smoldering or could have been cleaned with a chemical which, when the oven was switched on, gave off fumes. This may explain why the flight crew reported feeling sick while only two passengers were taken ill.
_


_2. Fault with the air conditioning pack. All planes use an air-conditioning system which maintains the pressure and quality of the air. Research has stated that the air quality on most airliners is better than in a car, but faults have been known with the packs. However, experts say that such faults are usually immediately obvious as the system would pump out blue smoke, and it would affect everyone in the cabin, rather than just a few people. American Airlines has said it found no fault with the aircraft._

_3. Something in a passenger's bag. Passengers on the flight reported having their bags checked after landing. It is possible a faulty laptop battery may have leaked a chemical or that someone had another substance which leaked, caused people to feel nauseous._


_4. Hysteria. Experts say that people get a heightened sense of concern about their health once they see others feeling sick. It is possible the fainting of the air hostess caused others to become concerned about their health and report feeling ill with no direct cause._

Leaking faulty laptop battery, oven cleaning detergent ? That would'nt take out an entire flight crew. Also it happend twice within a short period of time. 
I think this is a misdeed made on purpose to cause harm to the airplane.










If this was a minor incident due to fumes from a oven, why didnt they stop at KEF, Iceland to fix the problem before continuing to the destination LAX ?

No this was a major emergency.


----------



## pegasus_

BREAKING Explosion on board an A321 few mins after taking off from Mogadishu http://ift.tt/1Q9A1gA

https://twitter.com/airlivenet/status/694508941104005120








​


----------



## AsHalt

^^explosive decompression? Maybe the old metal fatigue reason...


----------



## chuboy

It is quite obviously the result of a bomb. There is onboard video of the aftermath. You can see the remains of the lowlife who detonated it in the above picture (the pink smudge).


----------



## koko_vp

The seat place was chosen on purpose to be right under the fuel tanks. It seem the device was activated right next to the seat which saved the airplane. If it was activated on the floor, there was big chance to rupture the fuel tanks and this could probably lead to complete hull loss. Of Course even with fuel tanks ruptured there's a chance for an airplane to survive such accident because the A1 jet fuel is pretty much like diesel it doesn't burn quite easy when its in liquid form, what actually burn is the fumes. But taking in mind the travel distance I doubt that the fuel tanks were 100% full at this case.


----------



## BREAKING_NEWS

Air France flight declares 'EMERGENCY' in New York.

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/492318/Air-France-declares-emergency-in-New-York

Air France Flight 23 declared an emergency as there were "fumes on board" shortly after it took off from JFK Airport.


----------



## ConteurDeGrues

BREAKING_NEWS said:


> Air France flight declares 'EMERGENCY' in New York.
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/492318/Air-France-declares-emergency-in-New-York
> 
> Air France Flight 23 declared an emergency as there were "fumes on board" shortly after it took off from JFK Airport.


AF23 is operated by a 777. Guess what plane has been chosen for the article? An A380! journalists... :bash:


----------



## plateado gold

Hahaha


----------



## pegasus_

*Laser Incident Forces Virgin Atlantic Jet To Return To London
*


----------



## Danfer21

*DR Aviation Update:

Pawa Dominicana*: recently added.flights to Havana with 3 flights per week. The airline is planning to open PAP in late March and also MIA and SJU (pending DOT) in summer, They are flying from SDQ to SXM, AUA, CUR, ANU and HAV. Plans to JFK for late 2016 in a Boeing 757 (in MEX) from SDQ HUB and STI. Actually PWD fleet: 2x DC930 and 6x MD80 based at SDQ. 

*Dominican Wings* is a charter airline based at SDQ using a A320 and has operations from SDQ and POP to POS, DW has required gov. Approval from Ecuador, USA dot, Mexican and Argentina authorities for open operations from DR, the airline has planning to add more Airbus 320 in the near future. 

*Air Century* is launching scheduled flights from JBQ to PAP starting on feb 22 aboard of Saab340 and JS32. Future plans include SCU, SJU, AUA, SXM, KIN.


----------



## alejandroDS

Envidia sana tengo a R.D.


----------



## Fatfield

Two planes have collided with each other at Jakarta airport. No injuries reported.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-35965869


----------



## sponge_bob

..


----------



## sponge_bob

The spammers from planespotters.in missed this one. Hail strike on A319 coming in to land in Guwahati India last week


----------



## KaiserSoze

If the fan blades are ok, the airline got off easy.


----------



## Gadiri

edit wrong thread


----------



## Gadiri

edit


----------



## Fabricio JF

*Aircrafts flying close to each other*

In a flight







CNF-MIA on July 25, 2015, while flying Bahamas, an aircraft appeared very close to mine. I managed to catch the moment my plane was following this other aircraft (Circled in red), which looks like it was on time as if it was just taken off. If it's not an incident, another hypothesis is that this procedure is normal, without affecting the safety of both aircraft have TCAS and were in different air corridors. In these moments of closeness that lasted a few minutes my plane didn't come into turbulence and, one hour later landed.









Image of my authorship


----------



## agonzal96

^^ 
Thai is completely normal


----------



## Blackraven

Any word of the missing Egypt Air plane?


----------



## HelloMoto163

I guess a link might be helpful for the people who have no idea yet.

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/05/18/middleeast/egyptair-flight-disappears/index.html
An A320 plane from Egypt Air disappeared on the way from Paris to Cairo 

I just saw it.
Sad


----------



## sacto7654

According to news sources, the EgyptAir A320 just _vanished_ from radar flying at 37,000 feet just inside Egyptian airspace. Alas, that doesn't sound like good news--something catastrophic happened for the plane to just disappear off radar like that.


----------



## eomer

sacto7654 said:


> According to news sources, the EgyptAir A320 just _vanished_ from radar flying at 37,000 feet just inside Egyptian airspace. Alas, that doesn't sound like good news--something catastrophic happened for the plane to just disappear off radar like that.


According to FlightAware:
LAT: 33.6952
LONG: 28.7706
ALT: 37.000


----------



## ZNaseer

EgyptAir A320-200 (SU-GCC); First flight in July 2003.


----------



## sidney_jec

Fabricio JF said:


> In a flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNF-MIA on July 25, 2015, while flying Bahamas, an aircraft appeared very close to mine. I managed to catch the moment my plane was following this other aircraft (Circled in red), which looks like it was on time as if it was just taken off. If it's not an incident, another hypothesis is that this procedure is normal, without affecting the safety of both aircraft have TCAS and were in different air corridors. In these moments of closeness that lasted a few minutes my plane didn't come into turbulence and, one hour later landed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image of my authorship


I have seen planes fly past much much closer than this to the one I was in


----------



## Manazir

sacto7654 said:


> According to news sources, the EgyptAir A320 just _vanished_ from radar flying at 37,000 feet just inside Egyptian airspace. Alas, that doesn't sound like good news--something catastrophic happened for the plane to just disappear off radar like that.


I definitely don't think it was a technical issue, nowadays planes don't just fall off sky like that and the time of last recorded radar data the aircraft had a 37,000 ft altitude, indicating that it didn't lose altitude and fall rapidly or sth. Something must have definitely happened...like an explosion or aircraft disentegration..


----------



## NMcClatchey

I think it wasn't a technical issue either but I'm not sure if it was ISIS either. They usually assume their involvement not long after an attack. Hopefully the black boxes will give us some answers.


----------



## Fatfield

Korean Air 777 evacuated due to engine fire.

http://news.sky.com/story/1702802/korean-air-jet-evacuated-in-engine-fire-drama


----------



## pegasus_

*Severe turbulence over the Andes during flight Lima-Buenos Aires Avianca 965
*

http://peru21.pe/mundo/avianca-al-menos-12-heridos-turbulencia-cordillera-andes-2248612


----------



## Skyline380

Fly safe !


----------



## stingr4y

SIA flight catches fire while making emergency landing in Singapore

SINGAPORE: A Singapore Airlines (SIA) flight to Milan caught fire early Monday morning (Jun 27) while making an emergency landing in Singapore, but all passengers on board escaped unharmed.

Flight SQ368 departed Changi Airport for Milan at 2.05am on Monday. The flight was forced to turn back to Singapore after an engine oil warning message, SIA said in a statement.

The plane's right engine caught fire after the aircraft, a Boeing 777-300ER, touched down at the airport at around 6.50am, SIA said. Firefighters put out the fire and there were no injuries to the 222 passengers and 19 crew on board.

Changi Airport also issued a statement saying that the fire was extinguished "within minutes" by the Airport Emergency Service team, which was already on standby.

more at http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/sia-flight-catches-fire/2907544.html


----------



## deepblue01

Second 773W to catch fire this yr?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Okay, I just heard of this. Please make sure that we handle this issue as sensitively as professionally as possible. From multiple sources:

*Attack at Istanbul Airport Leaves More Than 20 Dead* (New York Times)


> Several attackers blew themselves up at Turkey’s largest airport after a confrontation with the police on Tuesday night, according to Turkish authorities and television reports.
> 
> At least 28 people were killed and 60 more were injured in the attack by three suicide bombers on the Ataturk airport in Istanbul, the governor of Istanbul, Vasip Sahin, told Turkish news media outlets.
> 
> Earlier, the justice minister, Bekir Bozdag, said that one of the attackers had fired an automatic weapon before detonating explosives.
> 
> Another Turkish government official said that the police fired shots at two suspected attackers at the entryway to the airport’s international terminal, in an effort to stop them before they reached the building’s security checkpoint. The two suspects then blew themselves up, the official said.


*Istanbul airport explosions: 28 dead, 60 injured, Turkish official says* (CNN)


> At least 28 people have been killed and 60 others wounded in a terror attack on Istanbul Ataturk Airport in Turkey, Istanbul Gov. Vasip Sahin told Turkey's state-run news agency TRT. Three bombers were also killed, the governor said. Another report, from semi-official news agency Anadolu, said six of the wounded are in critical condition. A total of 49 ambulances were sent to the site.
> 
> There has been no immediate claim of responsibility.
> 
> Traveler Joe Durand told CNN from the airport that "Police are not letting anyone in ... Hundreds of people are flooding away from airport... People are trying to get away. They're not saying much -- just the look on their face is enough, shock, some of them bleeding..."
> 
> "People are walking away bleeding, with bandages on their head."


*Attack at Istanbul Ataturk Airport, at least 28 dead* (TRT World)


> At least 28 people are dead and 60 more have been wounded in a suicide attack at Istanbul's Ataturk International Airport, according to Istanbul's Governor Vasip Sahin.
> 
> Six of the wounded are in critical condition.
> 
> On late Tuesday night two terrorists detonated their suicide vests at the entry point of the international terminal before passing the x-ray security checkpoint.
> 
> It is suspected that three suicide attackers attacked the airport but it has not been confirmed.
> 
> One of the terrorists opened fire with an AK-47 assault rifle before detonating his suicide vest according to the Justice Minister.
> 
> Dozens of police, medics and fire brigades have been sent to the scene of the incident and the airport has been shutdown.


----------



## KaiserSoze

deepblue01 said:


> Second 773W to catch fire this yr?


The fires are happening so close together to fully determine if it's a cropping common phenomena or random accidents. I hope they figure it out soon because so far we've been lucky that the fires have occurred on ground level. The BA fire spread so quickly that I doubt the plane would have diverted and landed in time before it was completely engulfed in flames had it been cruising above 30K ft over the Atlantic.


----------



## deepblue01

Thats true. I was referring to an incident a month ago with Korean Air and their aborted take off:

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/korean-air-777-evacuated-after-engine-fire-425807/


----------



## KaiserSoze

^^ Yes, I saw that one too.

In other news, a UA Flight 840 B787 from SYD to LAX had to make an emergency landing after a bird strike. No injuries but lots of worried folks.

https://gma.yahoo.com/united-airlin...d-strike-085507588--abc-news-topstories.html#


----------



## Zaz965

has it already been posted?
three boeing 737 fell on the river in 2014








source http://www.businessinsider.com/boeing-737-fuselages-fell-into-a-montana-river-2014-7


----------



## Verso

US-registered small plane crashes in Slovenia, killing 4









http://www.zurnal24.si/pri-ajdovscini-strmoglavilo-letalo-vec-zrtev-clanek-274358


----------



## Equario

Zaz965 said:


> has it already been posted?
> three boeing 737 fell on the river in 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source http://www.businessinsider.com/boeing-737-fuselages-fell-into-a-montana-river-2014-7


Yep, long time ago.


----------



## patel2897

*Indian Air Force plane AN-32 with 29 on board goes missing*








NEW DELHI: An Indian Air Force (IAF) plane with 29 people on board has gone missing over the Bay of Bengal amid inclement weather.

The IAF's AN-32 plane took off from Tambaram in Chennai for Port Blair in the Andaman & Nicobar Islands when it lost radar contact around 8:45 am. Its estimated time of arrival in Port Blair was 11.30 am.

The Navy, the Coast Guard and the IAF have launched a joint search and rescue operation. Of the 29 people on board, six are crew members.

The Navy has involved a P8I aircraft and a Donier aircraft, and four ships — Karmukh, Gharial, Jyoti and Kuthar - for its search operation.

The aircraft can fly for up to four hours without refuelling.

Air traffic control sources at Chennai airport said that the aircraft usually flies at 21,000 to 23,000 feet level which is much lower than civil aircraft altitude. It carries supplies for the defence base in Andamans daily.

"Routine military movements are not closely tracked because such planes fly well below the altitude of commercial carriers over the sea. The flight often goes off contact on radar after it crosses 150 miles away from Chennai because the signal strength is poor and it may not be equipped with modern tracking system. Pilot will be in touch with voice communication if needed. Its absence will be known only when it does not show up at a particular place under the range of Port Blair or before," an air traffic control source said. As a routine message did not arrive, Chennai airport and air force authorities alerted other planes in the vicinity. As blip could not be tracked, it was declared missing, he added http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/-Indian-Air-Force-plane-with-29-on-board-goes-missing/articleshow/53335306.cms


----------



## soap94

looks like it is a fake. How absolutely 3 identical aircraft could crash in one place?


----------



## dirdam

soap94 said:


> looks like it is a fake. How absolutely 3 identical aircraft could crash in one place?


----------



## SA BOY

EK 777 crash in Dubai , looks like a hull loss but all passengers and crew evacuated


----------



## Everton44

soap94 said:


> looks like it is a fake. How absolutely 3 identical aircraft could crash in one place?


This is a train wreck. The three 737's were on a train going to the factory for assembly.


----------



## Momo1435

The incident at Dubai is a serious crash landing after a failed go around, after which the plane caught fire. All passengers and crew are accounted for after emergency deplaning, luckily no fatalities.


EK521 Trivandrum - Dubai

A6-EMW 777-300 (non ER)











https://twitter.com/dpa/status/760792290726215680


http://avherald.com/h?article=49c12302&opt=0


----------



## sacto7654

Impressed they got everyone out of the plane considering its reduction to a burnt-out hulk. A testament to excellent cabin and flight crew training.


----------



## goschio

OMG, so lucky no fatalities. On other videos you can see a huge ball of fire and some big peace of the plane being ejected into the air.


----------



## sponge_bob

The explosion, just after evacuation, blew the right wing off.


----------



## Patrick Highrise

1 firefighter died during rescue and putting out the fire  

https://twitter.com/DXBMediaOffice/status/760863876036628481


----------



## PiotrG

HA-FAX Boeing 737-400SF of ASL Airlines Hungary runway overrun at Bergamo:
https://www.planespotters.net/airframe/Boeing/737/24437/HA-FAX-ASL-Airlines-Hungary









https://twitter.com/flightradar24/status/761436135633608704


----------



## PiotrG

https://twitter.com/GuzmanGarmendia/status/761455053815373824


----------



## dirdam

An update on avherald about the accident in Dubai:

http://avherald.com/h?article=49c12302&opt=0



> A passenger in the aft cabin reported, that the approach was normal, there had been no announcements or indications of anything abnormal. Then there was a heavy impact, oxygen masks came down, the aircraft skidded shaking violently and immediately filling with smoke and came to a stop. All doors were opened, it appeared however not all of them were used for evacuation. After sliding down the chute the passenger began to run, about 100 meters from the aircraft an explosion was heard (editorial note: watch video "The aircraft erupting into flames", the right wing caught fire and including right hand engine separated from the aircraft).
> 
> Another passenger reported that the captain made an announcement they would land at Dubai and the weather was fine, nothing appeared to be amiss. Suddenly the aircraft hit the ground tail/belly first, at the same time the right hand engine caught fire, and the aircraft skidded to a halt, smoke filled the cabin, only at this time the passengers realised the seriousness of the situation. The accident came entirely out of the blue.
> 
> According to ATC recordings the aircraft performed a normal approach and landing, there was no priority or emergency declared. Upon contacting tower tower advised the crew to plan to vacate the runway at taxiway M9 (editorial note: which several listeners including the editor originally understood as a reminder for the crew to lower the gear) and cleared the aircraft to land. Another approach reported on tower frequency. About 2 minutes after EK-521 reported on tower, the crew reported going around, tower instructed the aircraft to climb to 4000 feet, the crew acknowledged climbing to 4000 feet, a few seconds later tower instructs the next arrival to go around and alerts emergency services. The position of the aircraft is described near the end of the runway.


----------



## sponge_bob

DHL missed a runway in Italy at Milan Bergamo, nobody hurt.


----------



## Equario




----------



## sponge_bob

Southwest Lose an Engine in flight.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ght-diverted-after-uncontained-engine-failure

That is NOT an uncontained failure. The high pressure components are all fully contained. It seems the front of the nacelle disintegrated instead.


----------



## PiotrG

Not engine, but engine's inlet cowling.
Question is how this occurred...

People onboard were lucky, falling parts damaged fuselage, wing and horizontal stabilizer. It's miracle that fuselage withstood instead of going into decompression explosion...


----------



## 3737

Still looks scary as f*ck midflight :eek2:








Link


----------



## sponge_bob

UA880 Houston-London hits turbulence SW of Ireland and diverts to SNN, 12 persons were hospitalised and thankfully only one person remains hospitalised right now with the others discharged after treatment this morning. 

https://www.flightradar24.com/data/flights/ua880/#ad8a992


----------



## sponge_bob

SpaceX lose ANOTHER rocket. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-37247077



> A rocket operated by the aerospace company SpaceX has exploded on the launch pad at Cape Canaveral where it was being test-fired ahead of a launch.
> In a statement, the company blamed the blast on *"an anomaly"* and said no-one had been injured.
> It said the rocket's payload, a satellite due to be launched on Saturday, was also destroyed.
> *The force of the blast shook buildings several miles away *and sent a plume of smoke high above the complex.


Some Anomaly that. 

Edit. Bang at 1 minute in


----------



## sponge_bob

This article details how incredibly lucky the passengers were after the Emirates 777 crashlanded in Dubai last month.

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...ash-inquiry-details-chaotic-evacuatio-429069/



> Four of the left-hand doors were ultimately opened – the central door was left shut owing to smoke outside – but *their slides were either blown up against the aircraft or, in one case, detached before it could be used.*


----------



## Zaz965




----------



## FNNG

Netherland had just release the investigation report of MH17 by Dutch-led Joint Investigation Team (JIT).

*MH17 missile 'came from Russia', Dutch-led investigators say*












> International prosecutors investigating the downing of flight MH17 over eastern Ukraine in 2014 say the Buk missile that hit the plane was from Russia.
> They also narrowed down the area it was fired from to a field in territory controlled by Russian-backed rebels.
> 
> All 298 people on board the Boeing 777 died when it broke apart in mid-air flying from Amsterdam to Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> Russia says the conclusions are "extremely political" and its Buk missiles "never shot down" the plane.
> 
> "Based on the criminal investigation, we have concluded that flight MH17 was downed by a Buk missile of the series 9M83 that came from the territory of the Russian Federation," chief Dutch police investigator Wilbert Paulissen said in a news conference on Thursday.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-37495067


----------



## Zaz965




----------



## sponge_bob

Southwestern 737 readies for takeoff when another of those pesky Samsung batteries explodes.

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-37570100

Safe evacuation ensues. Problem is that this is a 'fixed' replacement battery.


----------



## Zaz965

787 overheat batteries, I don't know how they fixed the problem








http://bloga350.blogspot.com.br/2013/07/differences-when-repairing-fuselage-of.html


----------



## sponge_bob

767 Written Off in Chicago.

http://m.dw.com/en/american-airlines-boeing-767-catches-fire-at-chicago-ohare-airport/a-36193523

Seems it was like the Concorde disaster some years ago. Object on runway pierced fuel tank when thrown up by wheels on takeoff.

Fortunately it rejected takeoff and all are well.


----------



## DGUERRERO33

British Airways flight BA286 from San Francisco to London was diverted to Vancouver after members of the crew became unwell, the airline said on Tuesday.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/10/25/british-airways-emergency-25-passengers-sent-to-hospital-for-smo/


----------



## EconLinkEU

Is it an international standard? I find a bit odd to use empirial metrics.


----------



## reklamnetwork

Do you have any information about the latest situation about the incident?


----------



## NordikNerd

*Flight diverted Thursday, 24.11.2016 at 06.49*

Norwegian flight to Helsinki forced to land in Stockholm - due to aircraft technical fault. 


The Las Palmas to Helsinki flight was forced to land in Stockholm the night between Wednesday and Thursday apparently due to a technical fault in the plane. 


The plane was due to land at Helsinki-Vantaa Airport at 00:10, but had to divert to Stockholm to land there.










Finavia's operations center says the reason for this was obviously a technical fault on the airplane.

The flight finally arrived at Helsinki-Vantaa airport at 3:30 in the morning.

Other flights have landed at Helsinki-Vantaa airport normally through the night.


----------



## Fatfield

A plane carrying Brazilian football club Chapecoense has crashed on approach to Medillin airport.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-38140981
http://news.sky.com/story/plane-tho...an-football-team-crashes-in-colombia-10676541


----------



## eomer

hnrt said:


> they went towards to the wrong blue


Waow...impressive.
How did they disembarqued ?


----------



## eomer

hnrt said:


> they went towards to the wrong blue


Waow...impressive.
How did they disembarque ?


----------



## mandeep77

OMG...........


----------



## KaiserSoze

A Saratov Airlines crashes outside Moscow and 71 souls onboard believed dead!

https://www.rt.com/news/418473-russia-plane-crash-criminal-case/


----------



## pegasus_

Its confirmed. All passengers onboard died. RIP.


----------



## sponge_bob

First fatality on a scheduled flight since 2016.


----------



## NordikNerd

sponge_bob said:


> First fatality on a scheduled flight since 2016.


Which also happened in Russia.


----------



## sponge_bob

Well it was a spamtanov  ..the iranian built version of that plane is long grounded.


----------



## sacto7654

More bad news:

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-43103192

An Iran Aseman Airlines ATR 72-500 crashed in a mountainous region in bad weather. It appears all 66 on board perished in the crash.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

sponge_bob said:


> Well it was a spamtanov  ..the iranian built version of that plane is long grounded.


Spamtanov? Why? And has Iran actually attempted to emulate what Antonov did?


sacto7654 said:


> More bad news:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-43103192
> 
> An Iran Aseman Airlines ATR 72-500 crashed in a mountainous region in bad weather. It appears all 66 on board perished in the crash.


 Something tells me this might be a brutal year for the aviation industry. We need to keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## sacto7654

It appears that bad weather was a major contributing factor in the crash. We'll have to look for the possibility of a _controlled flight into terrain_. Also, look for whether proper procedures were followed to prevent wing icing in cold weather, especially considering what happened to an American Eagle ATR72 many years ago.


----------



## pegasus_

*Russian plane crash in Syria 'kills 32'*

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-43305835










A Russian transport plane has crashed in Syria killing all 26 passengers and six crew members believed to have been on board, the defence ministry says.​


----------



## pegasus_

*Panic on EgyptAir flight to Cairo as passenger tries to storm cabin, plane diverted*

https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/927801/EgyptAir-Muscat-Oman-Cairo-passenger-assault-storm-cabin








The plane was flying from Muscat in Oman to Cairo, when the “agitated” passenger started causing havoc. It is claimed the man launched an attack on members of the crew around 25 minutes into the four-hour trip.

Local media reported two passengers had become irate following a row inside the plane. The pilot took the unusual step of turning the plane around over fears the situation could escalate out of control.


----------



## pegasus_

*49 dead after plane crash at Nepal's Kathmandu airport
*

https://edition.cnn.com/2018/03/12/asia/kathmandu-plane-crash/index.html


----------



## sponge_bob

United Airlines have moved on from murdering rabbits. Now they are murdering puppies. 

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...light-after-being-forced-into-overhead-locker



> A dog has died on a United Airlines flight *after an attendant forced the animal’s owner to put the pet in the cabin’s overhead bin*. *The airline said it was taking full responsibility.*


They murdered the worlds biggest rabbit last year. Obviously they learnt nothing since.


----------



## sponge_bob

Russian Pilot Rains 3 Tons of Gold on Siberia. The trail is over 26km long on the ground.


----------



## NordikNerd

*Syria*



pegasus_ said:


> A Russian transport plane has crashed in Syria killing all 26 passengers and six crew members believed to have been on board, the defence ministry says.


Syrian airspace is a dangerous area for planes:

The Eurocontrol has issued a warning on its website: 

_“Due to the possible launch of air strikes into Syria with air-to-ground and/or cruise missiles within the next 72 hours, and the possibility of intermittent disruption of radio navigation equipment, due consideration needs to be taken when planning flight operations in the Eastern Mediterranean/Nicosia FIR area,” it said, referring to the designated airspace.

Aviation regulators in countries including the United States, United Kingdom, France and Germany have previously issued warnings against airlines entering Syrian airspace leading most carriers to avoid the area.

The only commercial flights above Syria as of 1:15 am GMT on Wednesday were being flown by Syrian Air and Lebanon’s Middle East Airlines, according to flight tracking website FlightRadar24._


----------



## pegasus_

*Algeria state TV: 257 killed in Boufarik military plane crash​*
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...boufarik-airport-reports-180411081014559.html








​
At least 257 people have been killed after a military plane crashed near the Boufarik airbase outside the Algerian capital, Algiers, according to Algerian state television.

The plane, an Ilyushin Il-76, mostly carried soldiers when it went down shortly after takeoff on Wednesday morning, state TV reported.

Algeria's defence ministry was quoted as saying that 247 passengers and 10 crew members were among the dead following the crash.


----------



## pegasus_

*Southwest passenger hurt as engine, window damage spurs emergency landing
*

https://edition.cnn.com/2018/04/17/us/philadelphia-southwest-flight-emergency-landing/index.html

A Southwest Airlines plane flying from New York to Dallas had to make an emergency landing Tuesday morning in Philadelphia after one of its engines was damaged, according to the Federal Aviation Administration.

"We left LaGuardia heading to Dallas, and we were west of Philly when we lost the left-side engine and diverted to Philly," said Kristopher Johnson, who told CNN he was sitting toward the front of Flight 1380.

"Shrapnel hit the window causing a serious injury. No other details about that. Several medical personnel on the flight tended to the injured passenger."


----------



## sponge_bob

Its nine years since a civil aviation fatality in the US and even this clown of a pilot survived, along with his passengers, last year. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-us...ashes-into-truck-on-us-freeway-in-los-angeles

I think it is the first fatality ever for SW and they are almost 50 years old.


----------



## UztoUS

Air Astana aircraft nearly attempted a water landing, before being guided by F-16s from the Portugal military.

https://www.stuff.co.nz/travel/trav...raft-goes-on-rollercoaster-ride-over-portugal

theres a crazy youtube video of the recording too.


----------



## sponge_bob

UFOs over SW Ireland. (All the reports came from British Pilots)

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-46181662


----------



## sotavento

F-16 images of AirAstana. 

https://www.facebook.com/118522994871255/videos/201866820713644/

ATC chat of the occurence: 
PART1:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIc...-v6Ijas2OulX3u5reNv5VZE21Xp-u-GfUTKH_xCH-JiDc
PART2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evYLkhxoP3U

Weather report of that day:









The route from start to stop:








https://scontent.flis6-1.fna.fbcdn....=e327966523c28ebb64e24ac215842fc7&oe=5C817FA4


^^ We got some overzealous spotters in portugal. :cheers::bash:


----------



## UztoUS

is that the actual f16 they used? it looks like an air show one because of the colors


----------



## FM 2258

I just saw this video: 







*Air Niugini passengers on plane that crashed into Micronesian lagoon hail fishermen who rushed out to save them from sinking jet
*



> PASSENGERS on board a plane which crashed into a lagoon in Micronesia today have praised the “awesome” response by the heroic fisherman who saved them.
> 
> Locals in boats rushed to rescue the dozens of people on the Boeing 737 when it plunged into waters near Chuuk International Airport at 9.30am local time this morning.
> 
> 
> ....


full article: 
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/73674...crash-micronesia-passengers-praise-fishermen/


Wikipedia: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_Niugini_Flight_73


----------



## sponge_bob

Another 737 incident, human error led to a temperature of -61f instead of 61f being input and the engines did not get enough power and it barely got into the air. The wheels were only 30cm off the ground when it was already 100m off the runway. 

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...id-crew-temperature-error?srnd=premium-europe

(edit, this incident happened in 2017 and by the time the report got to the CAA in the UK a few days later, from the Canadian regulator, all the black box data was overwritten by later flights. 

It took them a while to reconstruct bits and pieces of data from some systems that had fragments of data still stored in them, interview the pilots, and work out how to simulate the incident from all that as the engines were working fine on the following flights.


----------



## PiotrG

Amazon Prime's 767 (op by Atlas Air) crashed during landing approach to IAH.
Aircraft involved was B767-300ER(BCF) N1217A, converted to freighter in April 2017.

3 people on board, probably all dead.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099423254186463233https://twitter.com/flightradar24/status/1099423254186463233


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099434422825349121https://twitter.com/JacdecNew/status/1099434422825349121


----------



## Manazir

*Another fatal crash of 738 MAX*

Ethiopian Airlines ET 302 from Addis Ababa to Nairobi crashed this morning shortly after take-off. There are no survivors. Aircraft was a 4 month old *B737-8MAX!*

Okay something is seriously wrong with this aircraft... hno:

Our deepest condolences to the families of the departed! May they all Rest In Peace!

And may we find the cause of the crash very soon and if it is the aircraft's fault, hope that something is done about it sooner!


----------



## hkskyline

Ethiopian 737 crashes just after take off from Addis Ababa : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...rlines-flight-state-broadcaster-idUSKBN1QR0BY


----------



## volodaaaa

Way too many similiarities with JT610 


Brand new B737 MAX 8 (finished a day after the JT crash)
Unstable climbout
Captain requesting clearence for return due to technical failure
Extreme high speed at very low altitude prior to cras


----------



## sponge_bob

volodaaaa said:


> [*]Captain requesting clearance for return due to technical failure


Are you certain of that?


----------



## volodaaaa

sponge_bob said:


> Are you certain of that?



https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-africa-47513534


----------



## btrs

Manazir said:


> Okay something is seriously wrong with this aircraft... hno:


I agree. I think it's time all aviation authorities (FAA, EASA, ...) temporarily ground all 737 Max family aircraft until the causes for the crashes get figured out.

In the same timeframe there hasn't been a single fatal A320/321neo incident, so I think this is really aircraft-bound and not crew-related..
In all, this is a serious setback for Boeing but an opportunity for wet-lease carriers to fill the void temporarily with 737NG and A320ceo.


----------



## sacto7654

Fortunately for Southwest Airlines, their 737 MAX 8 fleet is still relatively small (around 34 planes), since most of their fleet is 737-700's and 737-800's. It's possible there might be a unknown design flaw, one that will need the assistance of NASA Ames Research Center (wind tunnel test models) and Armstrong Flight Research Center (actual flight testing) to resolve the brought up by this crash and the crash of Lion Air Flight 610.


----------



## volodaaaa

Do we have any news from Boeing?


----------



## Manazir

sacto7654 said:


> Fortunately for Southwest Airlines, their 737 MAX 8 fleet is still relatively small (around *34 planes*), since most of their fleet is 737-700's and 737-800's.


34 aircraft is still a significant amount! Most LCCs like Southwest and Ryanair will gradually upgrade their fleet with 737 MAXs and one day, they will be a majority in the entire fleet. What happens then if (God forbid) there is another fatal crash of this type? Boeing needs to investigate and find answers asap!



btrs said:


> I agree. I think it's time all aviation authorities (FAA, EASA, ...) temporarily ground all 737 Max family aircraft until the causes for the crashes get figured out.
> 
> In the same timeframe there hasn't been a single fatal A320/321neo incident, so I think this is really aircraft-bound and not crew-related..
> In all, this is a serious setback for Boeing but an opportunity for wet-lease carriers to fill the void temporarily with 737NG and A320ceo.


I really hope FAA, EASA etc come to their senses sooner and ground this type of aircraft until further notice. 

Actually, the last fatal incident for an Airbus narrow-body was ages ago! I think more 737s (old and new) crashed recently than any A320s. There was this FlyDubai 737 crash in Russia not too long ago! 

Reports say that the crew had problems controlling the aircraft and sent a distress signal. I am pretty sure it it neither the airline nor the pilots' fault about what happened today.


----------



## KaiserSoze

If it's found that the same circumstances brought down ET 302, it will be a vindication for Lion Air management & staff who took a PR beating for the doomed JT 610. I think there's something else wrong with this aircraft despite the guidelines Boeing issued after the Lion Air disaster. Time to ground the 737 MAX and figure it out before another one drops out of the sky.


----------



## sponge_bob

China has grounded the MAX now, there are rumours India will too save that they were all grounded already at Jet Airways for other reasons. 

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...irlines-to-ground-boeing-737-max-caijing-says


----------



## Ph Man

A very sad weekend indeed! Our hearts go out to the families and friends of those onboard. I flew on one last month (SilkAir) for the first time. A replacement aircraft after the A320 encountered tech issues. It would have been a totally different feeling if I'm flying on it today. 

*The BBC's 2nd article said ET is not grounding its Max 8 fleet.
*https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-47519467

*This site is up-to-date on the Max 8 orders and deliveries, even those written off:*
https://www.planespotters.net/production-list/Boeing/737/737-MAX-8

It's a beautiful aircraft all right. But if it's suspected to be flawed, then airlines must decide fast. I'm impressed that China aviation is proactive in this. I remember looking at a record and saw most of their major airlines have stellar safety ratings - compared with many FSCs of Asia.

P.S.
ET302, is in fact, quite a multinational flight (>30 countries) according this report:
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-47513508


----------



## stingr4y

Indonesia also grounded all 737 max 8 fleet Lion Air (10 unit) Garuda Indonesia (1 Unit)


----------



## hkskyline

* Canada urges Iran to send downed plane's black boxes to France *
_Excerpt_
Feb 5, 2020

OTTAWA (Reuters) - Canada pressed Iran on Wednesday to send the black boxes from a crashed airliner immediately to France where the data can be analyzed, the Canadian foreign ministry said in a statement.

Iran's civil aviation authority said on Tuesday it would keep working with other countries investigating its downing of a Ukrainian passenger plane last month. Tehran has not released the black boxes.

Foreign Minister Francois-Philippe Champagne spoke to his Iranian counterpart Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif and stressed Tehran must arrange for the quick download and analysis of the flight's data recorders, the statement said.

Champagne said the preferred option was "for Iran to make use of the facilities offered by France with the technical capacity to do this work", it added.

Prime Minister Justin Trudeau last month said the black boxes were damaged and France was one of the few nations able to decipher the data.

More : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ed-planes-black-boxes-to-france-idUSKBN1ZZ2MP


----------



## hkskyline

* Work on flight data of crashed Pakistani airliner to start June 2 in France * 
May 30, 2020

KARACHI (Reuters) - Work on the flight data and cockpit voice recorders of a crashed Pakistani airliner will begin in France on June 2, investigators said on Saturday.

“The mission on site (of the crash) is about to be completed,” BEA, the French air safety investigation authority for civil aviation, said on Twitter. It added that Pakistani investigators would fly to France along with the French team.

Pakistan International Airlines flight PK8303, an Airbus A320, went down in the southern Pakistani city of Karachi last week, killing 97 of the 99 people on board. Under international aviation rules, BEA investigators joined the Pakistan-led inquiry because the 15-year-old jet was designed in France.

Source : Work on flight data of crashed Pakistani airliner to start June 2 in France


----------



## hkskyline

* Iran says will now send Ukraine airliner black boxes to Paris: sources *
June 10, 2020
_Excerpt_

(Reuters) - Iran told the U.N.’s aviation agency on Wednesday that it would send black boxes from a downed Ukrainian jetliner to Paris for analysis, once countries involved in the investigation agree, two sources familiar with the matter said.

The other countries involved are Ukraine, Canada and the United States. Canada previously pressed Iran to send the black boxes to France for analysis.

Iran has refused to hand over the flight recorders from the Ukraine International Airlines flight, which was shot down on Jan. 8 near Tehran by an Iranian surface-to-air missile, killing 176 people including 55 Canadian citizens and 30 permanent residents.

More : Iran says will now send Ukraine airliner black boxes to Paris: sources


----------



## hkskyline

* Iran asks French experts to read black boxes of downed jet: official *
Reuters _Excerpt_
June 12, 2020

Iranian investigators have asked France’s BEA air accident agency to read black boxes from a downed Ukrainian jetliner, Iran’s envoy to the United Nations aviation agency said.

The Ukraine International Airlines flight was shot down on Jan. 8 by an Iranian ground-to-air missile, killing 176 people in what Tehran termed a “disastrous mistake” at a time of heightened tensions with the United States.

The fate of the cockpit voice and data ‘black-box’ recorders has been the subject of an international standoff eclipsed by the coronavirus crisis, which Iran says has also contributed to delays in a probe by Iran’s Air Accident Investigation Board.

Progress was discussed at a council meeting of the UN’s International Civil Aviation Organization on Wednesday.

“Iran’s AAIB recently made a request to the BEA that the recorders should be taken by Iran to the BEA’s premises in France to be read in the presence of representatives of other involved countries and ICAO, if the BEA is in a position to accommodate this,” Farhad Parvaresh, Iran’s representative to the UN agency, told Reuters by telephone.

More : Iran asks French experts to read black boxes of downed jet: official


----------



## hkskyline

* Five countries agree to cooperate in talks with Iran over downing of Ukraine airliner *
July 2, 2020
Global News _Excerpt_

Canada and four other countries have formally agreed to cooperate in negotiations with Iran over compensation for families of victims killed when Tehran shot down an airliner in January.

The nations, which all lost citizens when Iran’s Revolutionary Guard fired missiles at Ukraine International Airlines Flight 752, have signed a memorandum of understanding, the Canadian government said.

The United Kingdom, Ukraine, Sweden and Afghanistan also signed along with Canada. Fifty-five of the 176 passengers and crew were Canadian citizens, and 30 were permanent residents of Canada.

“Members of the group … formalized a common approach to holding the Iranian regime accountable and signed a memorandum of understanding on cooperation regarding negotiations on reparations by Iran, paving the way for state-to-state negotiations,” the government said.

“They also discussed the downloading of the flight recorders in France, compensation from Ukraine International Airlines and the criminal investigation into the tragedy.”

More : Five countries agree to cooperate in talks with Iran over downing of Ukraine airliner


----------



## hkskyline

* Iran dumps Flight 752 investigator after he suggests Tehran kept airspace open to conceal 'imminent' attack *
CBC _Excerpt_
July 3, 2020

A newly released audio recording suggests Iran's highest authorities allowed commercial airliners to fly in and out of Tehran during the period of intense military activity when Flight 752 was shot down — because closing the airspace would have given away the regime's plan to strike U.S. military bases in Iraq.

CBC News obtained a recording of a 91-minute conversation that took place March 7 between a victim's family member in Canada and Hassan Rezaeifar, who was appointed the head of Iran's investigation into the downing of the Kyiv-bound Ukraine International Airlines aircraft. The crash of Flight 752 killed 176 people, including 57 Canadians.

The recording, which reveals a number of damning details about the downing of the plane and Iran's response, is also in the custody of Canadian authorities.

Less than 24 hours after CBC News emailed Rezaeifar a copy of the recording and requested a response Thursday, news broke that he had been removed from his role overseeing Iran's investigation into the downing of Flight 752. Families in the United Kingdom — which has an embassy in Iran — were notified this morning that a new investigator is now in charge.

In the recording, Rezaeifar said closing the airspace over Tehran could have exposed Iran's pending ballistic missile attack on U.S. air bases in Iraq in advance. That attack was retaliation for the United States' killing of Iran's top military leader, Gen. Qasem Soleimani.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/audio-recording-iran-lead-investigator-flight-ps752-1.5636450


----------



## hkskyline

* Iran agency says chain of errors caused Ukrainian plane crash *
_Excerpt_
July 12, 2020

DUBAI (Reuters) - Iran’s Civil Aviation Organisation blamed a misalignment of a radar system and lack of communication between the air defence operator and his commanders for the accidental downing of a Ukrainian passenger plane in January that killed 176 people aboard.

Iran’s Revolutionary Guards shot down the Ukraine International Airlines flight with a ground-to-air missile on Jan. 8 shortly after the plane took off from Tehran,in what Tehran later acknowledged as a “disastrous mistake” by forces who were on high alert during a confrontation with the United States.

“A mistake in aligning the radar system had caused human error. An operator had forgotten to re-adjust the direction on the radar system after moving to a new position, an error that contributed to misreading the radar’s data,” an interim report on the Civil Aviation Organisation (CAO) website said.

The CAO report, which was published on late Saturday, said the missile battery that targeted the passenger plane had been relocated and “was not properly reoriented”.

The downing occurred at a time of high tension between longtime foes Iran and the United States. Iran was on alert for attacks after it fired missiles at Iraqi bases housing U.S. forces in retaliation for the killing on Jan. 3 of its most powerful military commander, Qassem Soleimani, in a U.S. missile strike at Baghdad airport.

More : Iran agency says chain of errors caused Ukrainian plane crash


----------



## hkskyline

* Ukraine: it's too early to blame human error for downing of passenger plane in Iran *
_Excerpt_
July 14, 2020

KYIV (Reuters) - Ukraine’s foreign minister said on Tuesday it was soon to blame human error for the shooting down of a Ukrainian passenger airliner near Tehran in January, challenging the findings of Iran’s Civil Aviation Organisation (CAO).

The CAO said in an interim report that the plane was accidentally downed, killing 176 people on board, because of a misalignment of a radar system and lack of communication between the air defence operator and his commanders.

But Ukrainian Foreign Minister Dmytro Kuleba told an online briefing that many questions remained unanswered.

“I want to clearly emphasise: it is early to say that the plane was shot down as a result of human error, as the Iranian side claims,” he said. “We have many questions, and we need a large number of authoritative, unbiased, objective answers about what happened.”

Iran’s Revolutionary Guards shot down the Ukraine International Airlines flight with a ground-to-air missile on Jan. 8 shortly after the plane took off from Tehran. Iran later called it a “disastrous mistake” by forces who were on high alert during a confrontation with the United States.

More : Ukraine: it's too early to blame human error for downing of passenger plane in Iran


----------



## hkskyline

* Canada confirms black boxes of downed Ukrainian airliner arrive in Paris *
_Excerpt_
July 19, 2020 

TORONTO (Reuters) - Canadian Foreign Minister Francois-Philippe Champagne confirmed in a tweet bit.ly/30uHtB1 on Sunday that the black boxes of a downed Ukrainian airliner that killed all 176 people on board in January had arrived in Paris, ending a months-long standoff.

The black boxes are expected to be brought to France’s air accident agency, BEA, on Monday for analysis, Champagne said, adding that Canadian transportation officials would be present.

Iran’s Revolutionary Guard has said it accidentally shot down Ukraine International Airlines Flight PS752 on Jan. 8, mistaking it for a missile at a time when tensions were high between Iran and the United States. 

More : Canada confirms black boxes of downed Ukrainian airliner arrive in Paris


----------



## hkskyline

* Audio from Flight PS752's cockpit downloaded this morning, says TSB *
CBC _Excerpt_
July 20, 2020 

Audio from the cockpit of Flight PS752 was successfully downloaded in France this morning, according to a top Canadian official, but it's still not clear if the data is salvageable.

The chair of the Transportation Safety Board (TSB) said audio from inside the cockpit of the Ukraine International Airlines flight from Jan. 8 is now awaiting analysis.

"They have been successful at downloading the cockpit voice recorder data and it is available for analysis. What's on it, I don't know," Kathy Fox told CBC News Monday morning from Gatineau, Que.

"That data could certainly share the discussions the crew was having in the preparation leading up to the departure and up to the missile strike. Were there any concerns about security? Were there any warnings given to the pilots? Did they have an inkling of what was to happen?"

Fox said while there is data to analyze, observers aren't sure if the audio quality is even useable. 

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/flight-ps752-black-box-analysis-france-1.5655398


----------



## hkskyline

*'Mistrust is well justified at this point'*
_Transport Minister Marc Garneau says he is confident Canada will have full access to the black boxes from flight PS752 and Canada will continue to push Iran to be fully transparent. _
Video :


https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1766052419722/


----------



## hkskyline

*Ethiopia Airlines cargo plane catches fire at Shanghai airport*
July 22, 2020

SHANGHAI, July 22 (Reuters) - An Ethiopian Airlines cargo plane caught fire at Shanghai Pudong International Airport on Wednesday afternoon, The Paper, a Chinese news website backed by the Shanghai government, reported.

Shanghai’s fire department said, in a posting on its Weibo account, that it has dispatched 18 fire trucks to put out the fire and no casualties have been reported by so far. 

Source : RPT-Ethiopia Airlines cargo plane catches fire at Shanghai airport


----------



## hkskyline

* Iranian judiciary says passengers on 'harassed' airliner can sue U.S. in Iran courts *
_Excerpt_
July 25, 2020

(Reuters) - Iran’s judiciary said on Saturday that passengers of an airliner that Tehran has said was “harassed” this week by an American fighter jet over Syria can sue the U.S. military for damages in Iranian courts.

Iranian media said on Friday that several passengers on the Mahan Air flight heading from Tehran to Beirut were injured on Thursday after the pilot rapidly changed altitude to avoid collision with the U.S. jet.

The U.S. military said its F-15 was at a safe distance and the fighter was conducting a visual inspection of the airliner as it passed near the Tanf garrison in Syria, home to U.S. forces.

“All passengers on Mahan Air Flight 1152, Iranians and non-Iranian, can sue the terrorist U.S. military - commanders, perpetrators, supervisors and deputies - in Iranian courts for moral and physical damages,” Ali Bagheri-Kani, head of the judiciary’s human rights office was quoted as saying by the semi-official ILNA news agency. 

He said complainants could also take an international legal route through the International Civil Aviation Organization, the U.N agency that oversees international civil aviation agreements.

More : Iranian judiciary says passengers on 'harassed' airliner can sue U.S. in Iran courts


----------



## hkskyline

* Ukrainian FM says Iranians to discuss crash compensation in Ukraine *
July 28, 2020
_Excerpt_

WARSAW (Reuters) - An Iranian delegation will visit Ukraine on Wednesday and Thursday to discuss compensation for a Ukrainian jet shot down by Iran on Jan. 8, the Ukrainian foreign minister said on Monday.

Iranian forces say they downed the Ukraine International Airlines Boeing 737 jet on Jan. 8 after mistaking it for a missile amid heightened tensions with the United States. All 176 people on board - including 57 Canadians - were killed.

“Given the circumstance of what happened, there are all reasons to ask from Iran to pay the highest price for what it did,” Dmytro Kuleba, speaking in English, told a news conference during a visit to the Polish capital Warsaw.

Source : Ukrainian FM says Iranians to discuss crash compensation in Ukraine


----------



## hkskyline

* Next round of Ukraine-Iran talks on plane crash set for October *
July 31, 2020

KYIV (Reuters) - The next round of talks between Ukraine and Iran on compensation for a Ukrainian jet downed near Tehran in January is scheduled for October, the Ukrainian prosecutor general’s office said on Friday.

Iranian and Ukrainian delegations held the first round of talks on Thursday in Kyiv, with Ukraine’s Foreign Minister Dmytro Kuleba calling them as “constructive”.

Iranian forces say they downed the Ukraine International Airlines Boeing 737 jet after mistaking it for a missile at a time when tensions with the United States had risen. All 176 people on board - including 57 Canadians - were killed.

Source : Next round of Ukraine-Iran talks on plane crash set for October


----------



## hkskyline

* Iran says European insurers should pay compensation for downed Ukrainian plane *
_Excerpt_ 
Aug 10, 2020

DUBAI (Reuters) - Iran will not compensate Ukraine International Airlines for its plane Tehran accidentally downed in January because the passenger jet was insured by European firms, the head of Iran’s Central Insurance Organisation said on Monday.

“The Ukrainian plane is insured by European companies in Ukraine and not by Iranian (insurance) companies,” said Gholamreza Soleimani, according to the Young Journalists Club news website affiliated with state TV. “Therefore, compensation should be paid by those European companies.”

Iran’s elite Revolutionary Guards shot down the Ukraine International Airlines flight with a ground-to-air missile on Jan. 8 just after the plane took off from Tehran, in what Tehran later acknowledged as a “disastrous mistake” by forces who were on high alert during a confrontation with the United States.

More : Iran says European insurers should pay compensation for downed Ukrainian plane


----------



## hkskyline

* Canada and victims' families press Iran for answers over downed jetliner *
Reuters _Excerpt_
August 24, 2020

Canada and families of the victims of a downed Ukrainian jetliner are pressing Iran for additional answers, after an announcement by Tehran on Sunday provided “limited and selected information.”

The announcement by the head of Iran’s Civil Aviation Organization marked the first official report on the contents of the cockpit voice and data recordings, which were sent to France for analysis in July.

Iran’s Revolutionary Guard has said it accidentally shot down Ukraine International Airlines Flight PS752 on Jan. 8, mistaking it for a missile at a time when tensions were high between Iran and the United States.

More : Canada and victims' families press Iran for answers over downed jetliner


----------



## hkskyline

* Ukraine says Iran dragging its feet in plane crash investigation *
_Excerpt_ 

KYIV, Nov 13 (Reuters) - Ukraine has said Iran is dragging its feet on investigating the downing of a Ukrainian airliner near Tehran in January by not sharing information and not responding to requests for cooperation.

Iran has also rejected Kyiv's calls for life sentences for those responsible, Deputy Prosecutor General Gyunduz Mamedov told Reuters on Thursday, in written comments ahead of a third round of talks on the crash next month.

Iran's Revolutionary Guards say they shot down Ukraine International Airlines Flight PS752 by accident on Jan. 8, mistaking it for a missile at a time when tensions with the United States were high; Washington had killed Revolutionary Guards commander Qassem Soleimani five days earlier with a drone strike in Iraq.

Many of the 176 people killed in the crash were Canadian citizens or permanent residents.

Iranian officials, who could not be reached on Friday, the weekend in Iran, have in the past blamed delays in the investigation on technical issues as well as the effects of the coronavirus pandemic.

More : Ukraine says Iran dragging its feet in plane crash investigation


----------



## hkskyline

*Technical faults caused 2016 Pakistan plane crash, says final report *
Reuters _Excerpt_
Nov 19, 2020

A final investigation into a 2016 air crash in Pakistan found that three technical faults caused the accident that killed all 47 on board, the country's civil aviation authority said on Thursday.

The Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) ATR42 aircraft smashed into a mountain in northwestern town of Havelian 50 km (31 miles) short of its destination, Islamabad, after taking off from the northern region of Chitral in December, 2016.

The crash killed everyone on board, including Junaid Jamshed, a famed rock star-turned-Muslim evangelist.

Citing a final report from the Aircraft Accident Investigation Board (AAIB), Pakistan's civil aviation authority in a statement said there were "three latent faults".

They included the fracture of one of the engine's power turbine blades, a broken pin and "probably pre-existing contamination" inside a propeller valve.

More : Technical faults caused 2016 Pakistan plane crash, says final report


----------



## hkskyline

*Iran's probe into downing of airliner has major flaws: Canada report*
Dec 15, 2020
Reuters _Excerpt_

Iran is not conducting its investigation into the downing of a civilian airliner in January properly and many questions remain unanswered, an independent Canadian report into the tragedy said on Tuesday.

The 79-page document is the latest expression of frustration from Western nations into how the Islamic Republic is handling the aftermath of a disaster that claimed 176 lives.

Iran’s Revolutionary Guards say they accidentally shot down the Ukraine International Airlines plane shortly after take-off, mistaking it for a missile when tensions with the United States were high. Many of the victims were Canadian citizens or permanent residents.

More : Iran's probe into downing of airliner has major flaws: Canada report


----------



## hkskyline

*Iran allocates $150,000 for families of victims of Ukraine plane crash *
Reuters _Excerpt_
Dec 30, 2020

Iran’s Cabinet on Wednesday allocated $150,000 for the families of each of the 176 victims of a Ukrainian plane shot down in Iranian airspace in January, the official IRNA news agency reported.

Describing Iran’s handling of the situation as “unacceptable”, Ukraine said the amount of compensation should be negotiated and called for those responsible to be brought to justice.

An Iranian government statement said: “The cabinet approved the provision of $150,000 or the equivalent in euros as soon as possible to the families and survivors of each of the victims of the Ukrainian plan crash,” IRNA reported.

More : Iran allocates $150,000 for families of victims of Ukraine plane crash


----------



## pegasus_

*Incident with a colombian airliner and hot air balloon; last Dec. 31th*


----------



## lakapotu

pegasus_ said:


> *Incident with a colombian airliner and hot air balloon; last Dec. 31th*


And the ppl of the hot air balloon?


----------



## hkskyline

* Aviation deaths rise worldwide in 2020 even as fatal incidents, flights fall*
Reuters _Excerpt_
Jan 1, 2021

The number of people killed in large commercial airplane crashes rose in 2020 to 299 worldwide, even as the number of crashes fell by more than 50%, a Dutch consulting firm said on Friday.

Aviation consulting firm To70 said in 2020 there were 40 accidents involving large commercial passenger planes, five of which were fatal, resulting in 299 fatalities. In 2019 there were 86 accidents, eight of which were fatal, resulting in 257 fatalities.

Large commercial airplanes had 0.27 fatal accidents per million flights in 2020, To70 said, or one fatal crash every 3.7 million flights -- up from 0.18 fatal accidents per million flights in 2019.

The decline in crashes came amid a sharp decline in flights due to the coronavirus pandemic. Flightradar24 reported commercial flights it tracked worldwide in 2020 fell 42% to 24.4 million.

More than half of all deaths in the To70 review were the 176 people killed in January 2020 when a Ukrainian plane was shot down in Iranian airspace.

More : Aviation deaths rise worldwide in 2020 even as fatal incidents, flights fall


----------



## Blackraven

Indonesia 737 went missing a few moments ago


----------



## pegasus_

Indonesia's Sriwijaya Air plane feared to have crashed after taking off from Jakarta


A Sriwijaya Air plane carrying 62 people on board is feared to have crashed shortly after taking off from Jakarta, according to Indonesia's Head Of National Transportation Safety Committee, Suryanto Cahyono.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## hkskyline

* Sriwijaya Air crash places Indonesia's aviation safety under fresh spotlight *
_Excerpt_ 
Jan 10, 2021

SYDNEY/JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia’s poor air safety record is again in the spotlight after a Sriwijaya Air jet carrying 62 people crashed into the Java Sea minutes after take-off on Saturday, marking the country’s third major airline crash in just over six years.

There has been no word of any survivors.

Before the crash, there had been 697 fatalities in Indonesia over the last decade including military and private planes, making it the deadliest aviation market in the world - ahead of Russia, Iran and Pakistan - according to Aviation Safety Network’s database.

The crash of the Sriwijaya flight, operated by a Boeing Co 737-500, follows the loss of a Lion Air 737 MAX in October 2018, which contributed to a global grounding of the model.

The Lion Air crash, which killed 189 people, was an outlier in that it mainly revealed fundamental issues with the plane model and triggered a worldwide safety crisis for Boeing. Even excluding the deaths from that crash, Indonesia would rank above Russia if there are no survivors from Saturday’s crash.

More : Sriwijaya Air crash places Indonesia's aviation safety under fresh spotlight


----------



## hkskyline

* Indonesia uses unmanned undersea vehicle in hunt for air crash victims, 'black boxes' *
_Excerpt_ 
Jan 12, 2021

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia has deployed a remotely operated underwater vehicle to help divers search for the remains of victims and recover the flight recorders from a Sriwijaya Air jet that crashed into the sea three days ago soon after takeoff.

The Boeing 737-500 plane with 62 people on board plunged into the Java Sea Saturday afternoon, four minutes after taking off from Jakarta’s main airport.

Indonesian police made the first identification of a victim from the crash on Monday. Flight attendant Okky Bisma was identified by his fingerprints, said a police official.

“My super kind husband... Heaven is your place... Until we meet again darling,” Okky’s wife, who is also a flight attendant, wrote on her Instagram account.

The Boeing 737-500 jet was headed on a domestic flight to Pontianak on Borneo island, about 740 km (460 miles) from Jakarta, before it disappeared from radar screens.

More : Indonesia uses unmanned undersea vehicle in hunt for air crash victims, 'black boxes'


----------



## hkskyline

* Indonesia confident on finding second 'black box' of crashed plane *
_Excerpt_ 

JAKARTA, Jan 13 (Reuters) - Indonesian divers believe they are close to finding the cockpit voice recorder of a Sriwijaya Air jet that plunged into the sea shortly after takeoff with 62 people onboard.

Divers retrieved the plane's flight data recorder (FDR) from the seabed on Tuesday and officials said they had also found the beacon that was attached to the cockpit voice recorder (CVR).

"God willing, we will find it today," said Navy official Wahyudin Arif, refering to the cockpit voice recorder.

He told KompasTV on Wednesday divers would comb a very narrow area of the seabed for the voice recorder, adding that divers found the first black box by shifting debris on the seabed piece by piece and he suspected the same process would be needed to find the other recorder.

Military chief Hadi Tjahjanto said on Tuesday he had "high confidence" of finding the recorder soon.

More : Indonesia confident on finding second 'black box' of crashed plane


----------



## hkskyline

* Indonesia's Sriwijaya flew old planes and neglected routes to become No.3 carrier *
_Excerpt_ 
Jan 12, 2021

SYDNEY/JAKARTA (Reuters) - Starting with just one plane in 2003, Indonesia's Sriwijaya Air has become the country's No.3 airline group, aided by its strategy of acquiring old planes at cheap prices and serving routes neglected by competitors. The mid-market airline, which has few international flights, was thrust into the spotlight this week when a nearly 27-year old Boeing Co 737-500 crashed into the Java Sea on Saturday with 62 people on board.

Brothers Chandra and Hendry Lie, whose family was involved in tin mining and the garment industry, and their business partners launched Sriwijaya 17 years ago with a single plane that flew from their hometown of Pangkal Pinang on Bangka Island to Indonesia's capital Jakarta.

Its focus on second and third-tier routes gave it a loyal customer base and helped it snare nearly 10% market share behind Lion Air and national carrier Garuda Indonesia.

"They had a reasonable business approach," an industry source who was not authorised to speak publicly said of Sriwijaya's founders.

"They are not flamboyant people like many you see running airlines."

More : Indonesia's Sriwijaya flew old planes and neglected routes to become No.3 carrier


----------



## hkskyline

* Indonesia finds casing of crashed Sriwijaya Air jet's cockpit recorder *
_Excerpt_ 
Jan 15, 2021

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesian divers have found the casing of the cockpit voice recorder (CVR) from a Sriwijaya Air plane that crashed into the Java Sea last week, but are still searching for its memory unit, a navy officer said on Friday.

Earlier this week, divers hoisted from the seabed the other so-called black box, the flight data recorder (FDR), of the 26-year-old Boeing Co 737-500 jet.

Flight SJ 182 crashed into the Java Sea minutes after take-off from Jakarta with 62 people on board last Saturday.

Air accident investigators have downloaded data from the FDR, which they hope will help determine the cause of the crash though will also want to hear the cockpit voice recordings.

“We’ve found the (CVR) body or casing, we’ve found the beacon and now we’re looking for the memory,” officer Abdul Rasyid told reporters aboard the navy ship Rigel, which was televised live.

More : Indonesia finds casing of crashed Sriwijaya Air jet's cockpit recorder


----------



## hkskyline

*Indonesian leader promises compensation for plane crash * 
_Excerpt_
Jan 20, 2021

JAKARTA, Indonesia (AP) — Indonesia's leader on Wednesday assured relatives of 62 people killed in a Sriwijaya Air plane crash that they will be compensated.

President Joko Widodo visited the command center at Jakarta’s international container terminal where tons of plane debris hauled by divers from seafloor were collected for an investigation into what caused the Boeing 737-500 to nosedive into the Java Sea shortly after takeoff from Jakarta on Jan. 9.

He also witnessed the first three relatives of the victims receiving money from the compensation fund.

Sriwijaya Air offered relatives an insurance payout of 1.25 billion rupiah ($89,100), in line with the Indonesian law that stipulates compensation must be offered within 60 days of a crash. In addition, state-owned insurance company Jasa Raharja has provided 50 million rupiah ($3,560) to each family of the victims.

“I assure you that all compensation will be completed immediately for all victims,” Widodo said. 

More : Indonesian leader promises compensation for plane crash


----------



## hkskyline

*Indonesia halts search for victims of Sriwijaya Air crash * 
_Excerpt_

JAKARTA, Jan 21 (Reuters) - Indonesian authorities said on Thursday the search for victims of a plane crash that killed all 62 people on board had been halted, but the hunt would continue for the Sriwijaya Air jet's cockpit voice recorder (CVR).

"Search operations have been closed, but we will continue to search for the CVR," said Bagus Puruhito, who heads the country's search and rescue agency.

He told reporters that the rescue team had collected more than 324 bags of body parts and plane parts. 

More : Indonesia halts search for victims of Sriwijaya Air crash


----------



## hkskyline

* Indonesia probing whether faulty system contributed to Sriwijaya Air crash * 
_Excerpt_
Jan 22, 2021

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia's air accident investigator is probing whether a problem with the autothrottle system, that controls engine power automatically, contributed to the Sriwijaya Air crash on Jan. 9 that killed all 62 people on board, an official said on Friday.

National Transportation Safety Committee (KNKT) investigator Nurcayho Utomo said a problem with the Boeing 737-500's autothrottle system was reported after a flight a few days earlier.

"There was a report of malfunction on the autothrottle a couple of days before to the technician in the maintenance log, but we do not know what kind of problem," he told Reuters. "If we find the CVR (cockpit voice recorder) we can hear the discussion between the pilots, what they talked about and we will know what is the problem."

It remains unclear whether a problem with the autothrottle system contributed to the crash, Utomo said, adding he could not recall any other issues raised in the maintenance log.

It is acceptable for a plane to fly with an autothrottle system that is not working because pilots can control it manually instead, he said.

More : Indonesia probing whether faulty system contributed to Sriwijaya Air crash


----------



## hkskyline

* Air France and Airbus face Paris trial call over deadly crash -source * 
_Excerpt_ 

PARIS, Jan 27 (Reuters) - The Paris public prosecutor has requested that Air France and Airbus stand trial on charges of manslaughter over the 2009 crash of flight AF447 from Rio de Janeiro to Paris, which killed all 228 people on board, a judicial source told Reuters.

An appeals court hearing to rule on the prosecutor's request has been set for March 4 at 1200 GMT, the source added on Wednesday, confirming an earlier report by Le Parisien newspaper which was published on its website.

The Paris public prosecutor's office and Airbus could not immediately be reached. Air France declined to comment.

French judges in 2019 dropped charges against Air France and European plane manufacturer Airbus over the crash, saying the pilots had lost control of the plane.

French investigators found the crew of AF447 mishandled loss of speed readings from sensors blocked with ice from a storm, and caused the aircraft to stall by holding its nose too high.

More : Air France and Airbus face Paris trial call over deadly crash: source


----------



## hkskyline

* Indonesian air crash investigators send plane parts to U.S., UK for checks * 
_Excerpt_
Feb 2, 2021

AKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia's air accident investigator has sent five components of a crashed Sriwijaya Air jet to the United States and Britain for examination, including the autothrottle that controls engine power automatically, the agency's head said on Tuesday.

The 26-year-old Boeing Co 737-500 crashed into the Java Sea shortly after takeoff from Jakarta on Jan. 9, killing all 62 people on board.

National Transportation Safety Committee (KNKT) Chief Soerjanto Tjahjono told Reuters the components had been sent for examination to help find out why an autothrottle parameter had changed. He did not identify the other parts.

The plane's flight data recorder (FDR) has been found and read by investigators but a maritime search is going on for the cockpit voice recorder's (CVR) memory unit that Tjahjono said would help explain any human factors behind the crash.

"If we only have the FDR, we do not know why the parameter changed, what was the reason," he said of the autothrottle. "We need confirmation from the components that we sent to the US and UK and the CVR." 

More : Indonesian air crash investigators send plane parts to U.S., UK for checks


----------



## hkskyline

* Indonesian authorities to brief relatives before releasing Sriwijaya Air crash preliminary report *
_Excerpt_ 
Feb 10, 2021

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesia’s air accident investigator will brief relatives of the 62 victims of last month’s Sriwijaya Air crash in Jakarta on Wednesday morning ahead of the release of a preliminary report in the afternoon, a family member told Reuters.

The briefing follows one held for families on Tuesday in Pontianak, the doomed flight’s destination, and comes as divers search for the missing memory unit from the plane’s cockpit voice recorder.

The 26-year-old Boeing Co 737-500 jet crashed into the Java Sea shortly after take-off from Jakarta, marking Indonesia’s third major airline crash in just over six years and shining a spotlight on the country’s poor air safety record.

...

Citing sources close to the investigation, the Wall Street Journal last month reported the FDR data showed the autothrottle system was not operating properly on one of the plane’s engines as it left Jakarta.

Instead of shutting off the system, the FDR indicated the pilots tried to get the stuck throttle to function, the WSJ said. That could create significant differences in power between engines, making the jet harder to control.

More : Indonesian authorities to brief relatives before releasing Sriwijaya Air crash preliminary report


----------



## Blackraven

United Airlines Flight 328


----------



## hkskyline

* United Airlines flight suffers engine failure, sending debris falling on neighborhoods outside Denver*
CNN _Excerpt_ 
Feb 20, 2021

A United Airlines flight was forced to return to Denver International Airport Saturday after it suffered an engine failure shortly after takeoff, sending aircraft debris raining down on soccer fields, homes and yards in a Denver suburb.

United Flight 328 returned to the airport around 1:30 p.m. after suffering an engine issue, an airport spokesperson told CNN. The flight had been bound for Honolulu.
The Federal Aviation Administration confirmed in a statement that the Boeing 777-200 safely returned to the Denver International Airport after "experiencing a right-engine failure shortly after takeoff."

"The FAA is aware of reports of debris in the vicinity of the airplane's flight path," the statement said.

The flight returned about 20 minutes after the police department in Broomfield, Colorado, said via Twitter that it had received reports that an airplane flying over the Denver suburb had engine trouble and had "dropped debris in several neighborhoods around 1:08 p.m."

More : United Airlines flight suffers engine failure, sending debris falling on neighborhoods outside Denver


----------



## hkskyline

*Damage to United Boeing 777 engine consistent with metal fatigue: NTSB *
_Excerpt_ 
Feb 22, 2021

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Damage to a fan blade on an engine that failed on a United Airlines Boeing 777 flight is consistent with metal fatigue, based on a preliminary assessment, the chairman of the U.S. air accident investigator said on Monday.

The Pratt & Whitney PW4000 engine failed on Saturday with a “loud bang” four minutes after takeoff from Denver, National Transportation Safety Board (NTSB) Chairman Robert Sumwalt told reporters following an initial analysis of the flight data recorder and cockpit voice recorder.

There was minor damage to the aircraft body but no structural damage, he said.

More : Damage to United Boeing 777 engine consistent with metal fatigue: NTSB


----------



## hkskyline

* Questions hover over whether Iran's shooting down of Ukrainian plane intentional: U.N. investigator *
_Excerpt_ 
Feb 23, 2021

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Inconsistencies in the Iran government’s explanation of the shooting down of a Ukrainian passenger plane last year raise questions over whether it was intentional, an independent U.N. investigator said on Tuesday, but she had found no concrete evidence that it was.

Iran’s Revolutionary Guards said they shot down the Ukraine International Airlines plane on Jan. 8, 2020, in error shortly after takeoff, mistaking it for a missile at a time when tensions with Washington were high over the U.S. assassination five days earlier of Guards General Qassem Soleimani.

All 176 people on board were killed, 138 of whom had ties to Canada.

Agnes Callamard, the U.N. special rapporteur on extrajudicial, summary or arbitrary executions, told reporters she had found no concrete evidence that the targeting of the plane was premeditated and intentional.

But she added that “inconsistencies in the official explanation and the reckless nature of the mistakes have led many, including myself, to question whether the downing of flight PS752 was intentional.”

More : Questions hover over whether Iran's shooting down of Ukrainian plane intentional: U.N. investigator


----------



## hkskyline

* Dutch investigate why Boeing 747 lost engine parts shortly after take off *
Reuters _Excerpt_ 

AMSTERDAM, Feb 22 (Reuters) - The Dutch Safety Board said it was investigating what had caused a Boeing 747-400 to lose parts of an engine shortly after taking off from Maastricht airport on Saturday.

The cargo plane scattered mostly small metal parts over the southern Dutch town of Meerssen on Saturday afternoon, causing damage to cars and lightly injuring one woman, local media said.

"Our investigation is still in a preliminary phase, it is too early to draw conclusions," a spokeswoman for the Dutch Safety Board said on Monday.

More : Dutch investigate why Boeing 747 lost engine parts shortly after take off


----------



## hkskyline

* Iran says U.N. investigator lacks authority to comment on downing of Ukrainian plane * 
_Excerpt_ 
Feb 25, 2021

DUBAI (Reuters) - Iran dismissed as "immature" a statement by a U.N. investigator that inconsistencies in its explanation of the shooting down of a Ukrainian passenger plane last year raised questions over whether the act was intentional, Iranian media said on Thursday.

All 176 people aboard the Ukraine International Airlines Flight PS752, most of them Canadian, were killed when the plane crashed shortly after takeoff en route from Tehran to Kiev on Jan. 8, 2020.

Agnes Callamard, the U.N. special rapporteur on extrajudicial, summary or arbitrary executions, said on Tuesday she had found no concrete evidence the plane was targeted intentionally but that Iran had not proven it was accidental. 

More : Iran says U.N. investigator lacks authority to comment on downing of Ukrainian plane


----------



## hkskyline

* Boeing CEO asked to testify in crash litigation, lawmakers demand FAA release records * 
Reuters _Excerpt_ 
Feb 26, 2021

Feb 26 (Reuters) - Relatives of victims of a Boeing Co 737 MAX crash in Ethiopia that occurred five months after an Indonesian Lion Air disaster are stepping up pressure on the American planemaker and the federal government, according to a court filing and a letter to U.S. lawmakers.

Families have called for testimony from Boeing Chief Executive Dave Calhoun, his predecessor and other current and former employees as part of their legal case in Chicago, court documents show.

Separately, the families urged lawmakers in letter to demand that the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration turn over internal emails and documents spanning the Lion Air crash and one month after the Ethiopian crash. Together, 346 people died.

More : UPDATE 2-Boeing CEO asked to testify in crash litigation, lawmakers demand FAA release records


----------



## hkskyline

*Iran's final report blames air defence operator error for Ukraine plane crash * 
_Excerpt_ 

DUBAI, March 17 (Reuters) - Iran's civil aviation body blamed a misaligned radar and an error by an air defence operator in a final report into the shooting-down of a Ukrainian passenger plane in January 2020 that killed all 176 people aboard.

The report on Wednesday into the downing of Ukraine International Airlines Flight PS752 "makes no attempt to answer critical questions about what truly happened and appears incomplete," Canada said in a statement.

Many of the victims killed in the crash were Canadian citizens or permanent residents.

“There will be no solace for the families because the whole story, the complete story with the hard evidence to back it up is not being provided," added Ralph Goodale, an advisor to Canada's prime minister on PS752.

Ukraine's foreign minister also criticised the report, calling it a cynical attempt by the Islamic Republic authorities to cover up the true reasons for the crash, which Ukraine suspects was intentional.

More : Iran's final report blames air defence operator error for Ukraine plane crash


----------



## hkskyline

* Iran indicts 10 over Ukraine plane crash, prosecutor says; Canada demands justice *
_Excerpt_ 

DUBAI, April 6 (Reuters) - Iran has indicted 10 officials over the shooting-down of a Ukrainian passenger plane in January 2020 that killed all 176 people on board, a military prosecutor said on Tuesday.

In a report published last month, Iran's civil aviation body blamed the crash on a misaligned radar and an error by an air defence operator. Ukraine and Canada, home to many of those who died, criticised the report as insufficient.

"Indictments have been issued for 10 officials involved in the crash of the Ukrainian plane...and necessary decisions will be taken in court," Gholam Abbas Torki, the outgoing military prosecutor for Tehran province, was quoted as saying by the semi-official news agency ISNA. He did not elaborate.

In Ottawa, Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said he was "tremendously concerned about the lack of accountability" from Iran about the disaster.

Canada, along with its partners, will continue to press Tehran to deliver justice and compensation for families of the victims, he told a briefing when asked about the indictments.

More : Iran indicts 10 over Ukraine plane crash, prosecutor says


----------



## hkskyline

* Canada slams 'unconscionable' Iran conduct since airliner shootdown *
May 13, 2021

OTTAWA, May 13 (Reuters) - Canada on Thursday condemned Tehran's "unconscionable" conduct since Iranian forces shot down an airliner last year, killing 176 people, including dozens of Canadians, and vowed to keep pressing for answers as to what really happened.

The comments by Foreign Minister Marc Garneau were among the strongest Ottawa has made about the January 2020 disaster.

"The behavior of the Iranian government has been frankly unconscionable in this past 15 months and we are going to continue to pursue them so we have accountability," Garneau told a committee of legislators examining what occurred.

Iran's Revolutionary Guards shot down the Ukraine International Airlines flight shortly after it took off from Tehran Airport. Iran said its forces had been on high alert during a regional confrontation with the United States.

Iran was on edge about possible attacks after it fired missiles at Iraqi bases housing U.S. forces in retaliation for the killing days before of its most powerful military commander, Qassem Soleimani, in a U.S. missile strike at Baghdad airport.

More : Canada slams 'unconscionable' Iran conduct since airliner shootdown


----------



## hkskyline

*Iran intentionally shot down Flight PS752 in 'an act of terrorism,' Ontario court rules *
CBC _Excerpt_ 
May 20, 2021

Ontario's Superior Court of Justice has ruled that the shooting down of Flight PS752 by Iran was an intentional act of terrorism.

The Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) shot down the Ukraine International Airlines flight with two surface-to-air missiles shortly after takeoff in Tehran on Jan. 8, 2020, killing all 176 passengers onboard. There were 138 passengers onboard with ties to Canada, including 55 Canadian citizens and 30 permanent residents.

"The plaintiffs have established that the shooting down of Flight 752 by the defendants was an act of terrorism and constitutes 'terrorist activity'..."Justice Edward Belobaba wrote in his decision issued Thursday.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/fl...st-iran-alleging-terrorist-activity-1.6034581


----------



## hkskyline

* Iran dismisses Canada report on downing of airline as 'highly politicised' *
June 25, 2021
Reuters _Excerpt_ 

Iran criticised as "highly politicised" on Friday a report by a special Canadian forensic team that accused the country of incompetence and recklessness over the downing of a Ukrainian passenger plane last year.

The report, published on Thursday, found that while the shooting down of Ukrainian International Airlines flight 752 was not premeditated, it did not absolve Iranian officials of responsibility for the incident.

Iran has admitted it shot down the airliner shortly after takeoff from Tehran in January 2020, killing 176 people, and blamed a "disastrous mistake" by forces on high alert during a confrontation with the United States.

More : Iran dismisses Canada report on downing of airline as 'highly politicised'


----------



## hkskyline

* Iran plane crash victims group wants federal parties to commit to truth, justice *
Vancouver Sun _Excerpt_
Sep 18, 2021

The families of Canadians killed on board Flight PS752 want the country’s political leaders to commit to truth and justice for the passengers shot down over Tehran by Iran’s armed forces.

Eight of the 176 people killed in the attack had close ties to the National Capital Region, including Ottawa’s Mansour Pourjam and Gatineau’s Roja Azadian.

“We are disappointed that PS752 has not been mentioned in the election at all,” said Hamed Esmaeilion, a spokesperson for the Association of Families of Flight PS752 Victims. Esmaeilion, a dentist from Richmond Hill, Ont., lost his wife and daughter on Flight PS752.

More : Iran plane crash victims group wants federal parties to commit to truth, justice


----------



## Blackraven

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449402802229239815


----------



## hkskyline

* New report on destruction of Flight PS752 accuses Iran of using civilian passengers as human shields *
CBC _Excerpt_
Nov 24, 2021

A new report on the destruction of Flight PS752 drafted by the victims' families claims the government of Iran deliberately kept its airspace open to use civilian air passengers as human shields against a possible American attack.

Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) shot down the Ukraine International Airlines flight shortly after takeoff in Tehran on Jan. 8, 2020. Two surface-to-air missiles hit the plane, killing all 176 passengers onboard — including 55 Canadian citizens, 30 permanent residents and others with ties to Canada.

Unsatisfied with the lack of answers from the various governments involved, including Canada's, families of the victims said they spent 17 months doing their own detective work. They say they conducted their own fact-finding mission — obtaining audio recordings of top Iranian officials, testing victims' phones from the crash site and consulting with military and air defence experts.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/vi...igation-report-downing-flight-ps752-1.6260858


----------



## hkskyline

* Ontario court awards $107M to families of Flight PS752 victims *
CBC _Excerpt_
Jan 3, 2022

An Ontario court has awarded $107 million, plus interest, to the families of six people who died in the destruction of Ukraine International Airlines Flight 752 almost two years ago.

The decision was issued publicly today after Justice Edward Belobaba of Ontario's Superior Court of Justice ruled in May that the destruction of the commercial plane shortly after takeoff in Tehran was an intentional act of terrorism.

Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps shot down the plane on Jan. 8, 2020, killing all 176 people onboard, including 55 Canadians and 30 permanent residents.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/flight-ps751-court-decision-1.6302809


----------



## hkskyline

* Getting compensation for Flight PS752 victims will be difficult, lawyer says *
CBC _Excerpt_
Jan 4, 2022

While an Ontario court recently awarded $107 million to the families of the victims of Flight PS752 — shot down by Iran's Revolutionary Guard two years ago — both the lawyer representing the families and an expert on international law say getting the money out of Iran will be very difficult.

Mark Arnold, the lawyer representing six plaintiffs from five families, told a news conference today that he plans to go after Iranian assets domestically and abroad.

But while it's possible to seize Iran's assets in Canada through the courts, the same rules don't apply internationally.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/flight-ps-752-compensation-1.6303691


----------



## hkskyline

* Families of Flight PS752 victims say RCMP isn't doing enough to help Ukraine's criminal probe *
CBC _Excerpt_
Jan 6, 2022

With the two-year anniversary of the destruction of Flight PS752 coming up, the victims' families say the RCMP is not sharing evidence quickly enough with Ukraine — the only country conducting a criminal investigation into the tragedy.

Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps fired two surface-to-air missiles at the Ukraine International Airlines Flight on Jan. 8, 2020, shortly after takeoff in Tehran. All 176 people onboard died. Most had ties to Canada.

The RCMP resisted calls to open its own criminal investigation. Instead, the police force opted to assist Ukraine's efforts.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/fl...concerns-rcmp-investigation-ukraine-1.6304422


----------



## hkskyline

* 'Open wound in the sky': Families honour loved ones who died when Iran shot down passenger jet 2 years ago *
CBC _Excerpt_
Jan 8, 2022

Family members of those who died aboard a passenger jet that was shot down by Iranian military forces two years ago commemorated their loved ones on Saturday with a solemn ceremony and renewed calls for justice.

Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps fired two surface-to-air missiles at the Ukraine International Airlines plane on Jan. 8, 2020, shortly after takeoff in Tehran, killing everyone onboard.

Fifty-five Canadian citizens and 30 permanent residents were among those who died. Many more of the 176 people killed in the crash had ties to Canada.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/virtual-ceremony-iran-plane-crash-victims-1.6308585


----------



## hkskyline

* Indonesian investigators may need another year to probe Sriwijaya crash *
_Excerpt_
Jan 13, 2022 

JAKARTA (Reuters) - Indonesian investigators may need another year to determine the cause of last year’s crash of a Sriwijaya Air jet that killed all 62 people on board, according to an interim report released on Thursday.

Under international standards, a final report would normally be issued within a year of the Jan. 9, 2021 crash, but Indonesia’s National Transportation Safety Committee (KNKT) said the pandemic had made it harder for its team to travel.

“Because data has just been gathered, we’re compiling a final report, including an analysis and a conclusion,” KNKT investigator Nurcahyo Utomo told Reuters.

More : Indonesian investigators may need another year to probe Sriwijaya crash


----------



## cuartango




----------



## dirdam

Very sad news:









World's largest plane destroyed in Ukraine


The world's largest plane, the Antonov AN-225, has been destroyed during the Russian invasion of Ukraine, according to Ukrainian officials, generating alarm and sadness among the aviation world in which it occupies almost cult status.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## cuartango

^^ The responsible politicians (like Putin) should pay for that cost.


----------



## volodaaaa

A must see documentary/vlog on AF447


----------



## hkskyline

* Grieving relatives renew calls for justice to Trudeau 3 years after Flight PS752 shot down *
CBC _Excerpt_
Jan 8, 2023

The families of those killed when Ukraine International Airlines Flight PS752 was shot out of the sky in 2020 are gathering in Toronto on Sunday to commemorate the tragedy's third anniversary and renew calls for justice.

At the Meridian Arts Centre, relatives gathered on stage in front of a crowd full of families and supporters. They took turns reading aloud the names and ages of the victims, their voices faltering at times. 

"We gather today to remember and honour our loved ones who perished so tragically," said Azadeh Heidari, the mother of 21-year-old passenger Amir Marodi.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/flight-ps752-toronto-commemoration-1.6707239


----------

